# knitting tea party 20 may '16



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 20 May 16

If the air wasnt so cold today (Sunday) would have been a nice day to be outside. But it is blowing up a hullie (that is not spelled right Kate) and the sun is just now strong enough to warm things up. Bentley has been out a good bit today  coat with a hood  runny nose  and very red nose and cheeks. Nothing seems to stop him though.

He was over earlier and I had a dish of peaches at the computer. So he stayed long enough to have several bites of peaches. Very cute. He should sleep well tonight when he goes inside where it is warm. Ayden and a friend who is here for the night were outside playing basketball for a while. They were not dressed very warm but didnt seem to mind it. Children must have different body temperatures then adults.

Gary has been week eating most of the afternoon. Even with a zero turn mower he has trimming to do. I dont hear the weed eater any more  maybe he is finally done. The thing is really noisy. The yard will look good for a change. During ball season the yard definitely takes second shift.

A friend of Garys and Heidis coaches the team above the one that Ayden plays on. Something happened to one of his players so he asked Ayden if he would fill in. So next week Ayden has four ball games  not sure how many Avery has. It will be a busy week. I will need to dress warm if I go since it is not to warm up all that much.

Want to drive to Napoleon sometime this week. It has been a while since I have seen Ron  my computer guru. Told him I would spring for lunch  late lunch  dinner. He has been remodeling the main part of his house. Moved the kitchen plus a couple of walls and also moved the steps to the finished basement. He is doing this all by himself. The last couple of years he was working outside. The house is built into a hill side so the back side looks like a two story. He built a twelve foot wide deck the full width of the house. He put something like a roof under the deck so the lower deck could be used when it rains. This roof feeds the water to a downspout. Very nifty. He also put four ceiling fans on the bottom deck  bugs  especially mosquitoes  dont like moving air. I dont know where he finds the time since he is usually pretty busy with his computer repair business.

The first recipe today is from Harry Potter  think I would like to try and make it.

Harry Potters Butterbeer Recipe

You can make this recipe two ways. If you are going for super authentic, you can add caramel and butter extracts to the cream soda. This really adds that extra butter-y flavor and makes it taste EXACTLY like the real thing. If you are looking for a more simple recipe, you can just use plain cream soda. It still tastes SUPER yummy and you dont have to spend the extra money on extracts only to put them in your pantry and never use them again. I think it tastes awesome both ways!
Ingredients

1 2 liter bottle of cream soda, chilled
1/4 tsp caramel extract
1/4 tsp butter extract

For the Cream Topping:

1 cup heavy whipping cream
1/2 cup butterscotch topping
1/4 cup powdered sugar

Instructions

1. In large mixing bowl, whip heavy cream until it forms stiff peaks.

2. Add butterscotch topping and powdered sugar.

3. Mix the caramel and butter extracts with the cream soda and then pour the mixture into clear cups or mugs.

4. Top with butterscotch cream topping and enjoy!

http://www.favfamilyrecipes.com/butterbeer.html

Undone Stuffed Pepper Casserole

Prep Time: 15min.
Total Time: 40min.
Servings: 7 servings, 1 cup each

Well done, we say. Layering the ingredients in a casserole saves time and delivers big flavor in this cheesy Undone Stuffed Pepper Casserole.

Ingredients

1 lb. lean ground beef 
2 green peppers, coarsely chopped 
3 cloves garlic, minced
2 cups cooked long-grain white rice
1 jar (24 oz.) CLASSICO FAMILY FAVORITES Traditional Pasta Sauce
1-1/2 cups KRAFT Shredded Italian* Five Cheese with a TOUCH OF PHILADELPHIA, divided

Make It

1. Heat oven to 350ºF.

2. Brown meat with peppers and garlic in large skillet; drain. Return meat mixture to skillet; stir in rice, pasta sauce and 3/4 cup cheese.

3. Spoon into 2-qt. casserole sprayed with cooking spray; top with remaining cheese.

4. Bake 25 min. or until heated through.

http://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes/undone-stuffed-pepper-casserole

SOUTHWEST TURKEY BURGERS WITH CHIPOTLE YOGURT SAUCE BY JULIA MUELLER

Prep Time: 10 minutes
Cook Time: 20 minutes
Yield: 3 hamburgers

Ingredients

For the Chipotle Yogurt Sauce

6 ounces plain Greek yogurt
3 chili peppers in adobo sauce (AMAZON.COM), chopped plus 1 tablespoon adobo sauce (I use canned chipotle chiles in adobo sauce)
1 tablespoon lime juice, zest of ½ lime
Salt to taste

For the turkey burger patties

2 tablespoon grapeseed or olive oil
½ red onion, finely chopped
1 jalapeno, seeded and finely chopped
4 cloves garlic, minced
½ cup fresh corn kernels
½ cup black beans, drained and rinsed
¼ teaspoon salt
½ teaspoon ground cumin
1 pound ground turkey meat*

For serving the hamburgers

3 hamburger buns
1 avocado, mashed
Slices tomato
Chipotle yogurt sauce

Instructions

To Prepare the Chipotle Yogurt Sauce

1. Crack open a can of chipotle chiles in adobo sauce. Chop three of the chiles.

2. Add the chipotle chiles along with 1 tablespoon of the adobo sauce to a bowl with the rest of the ingredients. Stir to combine.

To Prepare the Southwest Turkey Burgers

1. In a medium-sized skillet, heat the olive oil over medium heat and add the chopped onion. Saute until the onion begins to sweat, soften and becomes fragrant, about 8 minutes.

2. Add the jalapeno, garlic cloves, salt and cumin. Saute another 3 to 5 minutes.

3. Add the corn and sauté and sauté until corn kernels are plump and cooked, another 3 to 5 minutes.

4. add the black beans and continue to cook, stirring consistently just until black beans are hot. Set the sauté pan aside and allow everything to cool to room temperature.

5. Once the sauté mixture has cooled, combine it with the ground turkey meat in a large mixing bowl. Use your hands to mix the meat and sautéed veggies together. Form three burger patties.

6. In a cast iron skillet (or regular skillet), heat 2 tablespoons of oil to medium-high heat.

7. Place burger patties on the hot skillet and allow them to cook until the sides firm up, about 5 to 8 minutes

8. Flip the burgers and cook them on the other side until the burgers feel firm when poked and are cooked all the way through, another few minutes.

9. Toast the buns in the oven under your broiler.

10. Roughly chop or smash an avocado and distribute it between three burger buns.

11. Set patties on top of avocado, douse with chipotle yogurt sauce, add fresh tomato, red onion and lettuce to your burgers and slurp it up!

Notes: I used Diestel Turkey for the meat and definitely recommend it for your turkey burger pleasure.

http://www.theroastedroot.net/southwest-turkey-burgers-with-chipotle-yogurt-sauce/

I thought some of you might enjoy these veggie burgers. I thought they sounded really good.

Berkeley Veggie Burger

A mix of golden beets and chewy whole-grain brown rice makes up our Berkeley Veggie Burger. Chopped toasted walnuts and blue cheese add subtle crunch and rich flavor to this Veggie Burger.

Serves 6 (serving size: 1 burger)
Total time: 42 Minutes
Recipe Time
Hands-on: 42 Minutes
Total: 42 Minutes

Nutritional Information: Calories 384 - Fat 17.8 g - Satfat 3.4 g - Monofat 6.9 g - Polyfat 6.3 g - Protein 13.3 g - Carbohydrate 43.1 g - Fiber 4.1 g - Cholesterol 69 mg - Iron 2.7 mg - Sodium 649 mg -Calcium 111 mg

Ingredients

6 (1 1/2-ounce) artisanal sandwich rolls
Cooking spray
3 cups grated cooked golden beet (about 3 medium)
1/3 cup chopped walnuts, toasted
1/3 cup panko (Japanese breadcrumbs)
3 tablespoons grated fresh horseradish
3 tablespoons minced fresh chives
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
1 (8.8-ounce) package precooked brown rice
2 teaspoons Dijon mustard
2 large eggs
1 large egg white
3/8 teaspoon kosher salt, divided
2 tablespoons canola oil, divided
1/4 cup canola mayonnaise
1 teaspoon fresh lemon juice
2 ounces blue cheese, crumbled (1/2 cup)
1 1/2 cups arugula

Preparation

1. Preheat broiler to high.

2. Place rolls, cut sides up, on a baking sheet; coat with cooking spray. Broil 2 minutes or until toasted. Set aside.

3. Reduce oven temperature to 400°; place a baking sheet in oven.

4. Combine beet and next 6 ingredients (through rice). Combine mustard, eggs, and egg white. Add 1/4 teaspoon salt and mustard mixture to beet mixture; stir well. Spoon about 2/3 cup rice mixture into a (4-inch) round biscuit cutter; pack mixture down. Remove mold; repeat 5 times to form 6 patties.

5. Heat a large skillet over medium-high heat. Add 1 tablespoon oil; swirl to coat. Carefully add 3 patties to pan; cook 3 minutes. Carefully transfer patties to preheated baking sheet coated with cooking spray, turning patties over. Repeat procedure with remaining 1 tablespoon oil and 3 patties. Return baking sheet to oven; bake patties at 400° for 12 minutes.

6. Combine mayonnaise, juice, cheese, and 1/8 teaspoon salt. Place bottom half of each roll on a plate. Divide mayonnaise mixture among roll bottoms; top each with 1 patty. Arrange 1/4 cup arugula on each patty; top with roll tops.

http://www.myrecipes.com/recipe/berkeley-veggie-burger

SOUTHWEST VEGGIE BURGERS WITH BLACK BEAN AND CORN SALSA JULIA MUELLER

Fasten yer chaps and saddle up yer hoss, were going to the wild, wildSouthwest!

Prep Time: 15 minutes
Cook Time: 20 minutes
Total Time: 35 minutes
Yield: Makes 7 veggies burgers

Ingredients

1 14-ounce can white beans, drained and rinsed
1 cup cooked brown rice
1 egg, lightly beaten
2 tablespoons finely chopped white onion
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 small jalapeño, seeded and chopped
1/3 cup red bell pepper, finely chopped (about ¼ of a bell pepper)
1/3 cup corn kernels (about 1/2 an ear of corn)
1/3 cup black beans
½ teaspoon kosher salt
½ teaspoon ground cumin
Southwest Black Bean and Corn Salsa for serving
Instructions

1. Prepare the Black Bean and Corn Salsa and refrigerate until ready to use.

2. Rinse the white beans well and pat them dry.

3. Add the beans at the cooked rice to a food processor and pulse until well combined. Its okay if the mixture is slightly chunky.

4. Add the white bean/rice mixture to a mixing bowl and mix in the lightly beaten egg.

5. Add the remaining ingredients and stir together until combined.

Note: If youre using canned black beans and corn, be sure to rinse them and pat them dry before adding them to the mixture.

6. In a cast iron skillet, heat 3 tablespoons of grapeseed or canola oil over medium (or enough oil to coat the surface well).

7. Measure 1/3 cup of the burger mixture and form a patty using your hands (the mixture will be sticky, and thats okay!). Carefully place the burger on the hot cast iron skillet and allow it to cook for 5 minutes. Carefully flip to the other side and cook an additional 5 minutes.

8. Repeat for remaining burger mixture.

http://www.theroastedroot.net/southwest-veggie-burgers-black-bean-corn-salsa/

SOUTHWEST BLACK BEAN, CORN, AND AVOCADO SALSA JULIA MUELLER

Southwest Black Bean, Corn, and Avocado Salsa with bell pepper. Because everything tastes better with a little southwestern flair.

Prep Time: 10 minutes
Total Time: 10 minutes
Yield: about 5 cups

Ingredients

1 14-ounce can black beans, drained and rinsed
2 ears corn, cooked and kernels removed (or 1 14-ounce can corn kernels, drained and rinsed)
½ large red bell pepper, chopped
½ cup white onion, finely chopped
1 clove garlic, minced
1 jalapeño, seeded and finely chopped
2 tablespoons fresh cilantro, finely chopped
¼ teaspoon kosher salt, to taste
½ teaspoon ground cumin
2 limes, juiced
1 ripe but firm avocado, peeled and diced

Instructions

1. In a mixing bowl, combine the first eight ingredients.

2. Toss everything together with the lime juice. Carefully fold in the diced avocado.

3. Keep salsa refrigerated until ready to use.

http://www.theroastedroot.net/southwest-black-bean-corn-salsa/

SWEET POTATO VEGGIE BURGERS BY JULIA MUELLER

This ones made with sweet potato, brown rice, basil and some warm spices. You can doll it up with black beans, jalapeno, corn or anything else that suits you. You can also store the veggie patty mixture in the refrigerator if you dont want to cook up all the burgers at once. If youre a gluten-free gal and toss your burger buns out the window after youre done taking photographs (not that I toss things out the window..that would be wastefuland inappropriate), you can skip the bun and eat this patty on a bed of lettuce with huge hunks of avocado.

Recipe inspired by Cookie & Kate Sweet Potato & Black Bean Veggie Burgers

Prep Time: 10 minutes
Cook Time: 60 minutes
Total Time: 1 hour, 10 minutes
Yield: 3 to 4 veggie burger patties

Ingredients

1 medium sized sweet potato, roasted
½ cup brown rice
3 tablespoons oat flour*
½ cup lightly packed fresh basil, chopped **
2 teaspoons ground cumin
2 teaspoons chili powder
1 teaspoon garlic powder
1 teaspoon ground turmeric
½ teaspoon salt (or to taste)

Instructions

1. Using a fork, poke several holes into a sweet potato, wrap it in foil, and roast it in the oven until its very soft, about 50 to 60 minutes.

2. While potato is cooking, prepare the ½ cup of brown rice by following the instructions on your packaging.

3. When the potato is cool enough to handle, chop it into thirds, add it to a blender or food processor and blend until completely smooth.

4. Add the potato puree, cooked rice and the remaining ingredients to a medium sized mixing bowl and mix to combine.

5. If possible, refrigerate the mixture prior to cooking as it is easier to form burger patties after refrigeration. The mixture may be sticky depending on the size of your sweet potato and this is perfectly fine.

6. Form 3 to 4 veggie burger patties and add enough oil to a cast iron skillet to cover the bottom. Heat the skillet to medium high.

7. Place burger patties on hot skillet and allow them to cook until a nice crisp forms and the sides begin to turn color.

8. Very carefully flip the patties onto the other side and cook until the other side has a nice crisp and the patties have firmed up a bit.

9. Serve the patties with your favorite toppings, such as tomato, avocado, onion, spring green mix and your favorite sauce.

Notes: *You can make oat flour by grinding up rolled oats in a food processor or blender. You can also skip the oat flour and simply add rolled oats. I would venture to guess ½ to ¾ cup would make sense. **You can substitute basil for cilantro

http://www.theroastedroot.net/sweet-potato-veggie-burgers/

AVOCADO BEAN BURGERS

Holy guacamole. I actually made you a veggie burg that doesnt require the almighty food processor.

I served these burgers on Ezekiel bread (I was too lazy to buy new buns) with avocado, sauerkraut (new obsession alert), a fried egg, and hot sauce.

PREP TIME: 10 mins
COOK TIME: 40 mins
TOTAL TIME: 50 mins

These Mexican-spiced black bean burgers make the perfect quick lunch or dinner!

Alexis Joseph, MS, RD, LD
Cuisine: Entree
Serves: 4

INGREDIENTS

1 tbsp ground flax + 3 tbsp water (or an egg)
1-15oz can black beans, drained and rinsed
½ medium avocado
2 tsp lemon juice
½ cup corn (I used thawed from frozen)
½ cup chopped cilantro
⅓ cup chopped onion
¾ cup oat flour
2 tbsp nutritional yeast (optional)
1 tsp cumin
½ tsp salt
½ tsp garlic powder
½ tsp chili powder
½ tsp smoked paprika
¼ tsp cayenne pepper

INSTRUCTIONS

Preheat oven to 375F.

1. Place flax and water in a small bowl, stirring to combine. Set aside to "gel." You can also use a real egg in place of a flax egg.

2. Place drained and rinsed beans and avocado in a large bowl. Use a fork to mash mixture together, leaving some beans whole.

3. Add in the rest of the ingredients and stir to combine.

4. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper, foil, or a silipat. Spray with cooking spray. Form mixture into four tightly-packed patties.

5. Bake for 40 minutes, carefully flipping halfway through.

http://www.hummusapien.com/avocado-bean-burgers/

Ina Gartens Lemon Bars POSTED BY ASHTON

Yield: 20 squares

Ingredients

For the crust:

2 sticks butter, softened
1/2 cup granulated sugar
2 cups flour
1/8 teaspoon salt

For the filling:

6 extra-large eggs
3 cups granulated sugar
2 tablespoons grated lemon zest
1 cup lemon juice
1 cup flour
Powdered Sugar, for dusting

Instructions

1. Preheat oven to 350ºF.

2. Line a 9x13 pan with foil or parchment, and lightly spray with non-stick cooking spray.

3. Cream together the butter and sugar. Mix in the flour and salt until dough forms.

4. Press the dough into the pan, building up 1/2 inch crust on all sides.

5. Bake the crust for 15-20 minutes or until lightly golden brown. Chill.

6. Whisk together all of the remaining ingredients (except the powdered sugar), and pour into the cooled crust. Bake for 30-35 minutes until filling is set. Let cool to room temperature or chill overnight.

7. Dust with powdered sugar before cutting and serving.

Recipe source: FoodNetwork.com

http://www.somethingswanky.com/ina-gartens-lemon-bars/

Top 10 Superfoods

Try these nutrient-packed foods that will help keep you healthy and feeling great from the inside out!

Spinach

Popeye was definitely on to something  eating spinach even before we knew about superfoods! Spinach is filled with antioxidants, including vitamin C and beta-carotene, as well as lutein and zeaxanthin  a duo that acts like sunscreen for your eyes and guards against macular degeneration. One cup of fresh spinach leaves also provides almost double the daily requirement for vitamin K, which plays an important role in cardiovascular and bone health. And of course you cant forget that spinach is a great vegetarian source of iron, which keeps your hair and nails strong and healthy. Use fresh spinach leaves as a base for salad or sauté it and add to an omelet.

Blueberries

Did you know that much of the power of blueberries lies in their color? That deep-blue hue is a byproduct of flavonoidsnatural compounds that protect the brains memory-carrying cells (neurons) from the damaging effects of oxidation and inflammation. Since blueberries are one of the best sources of flavonoids you can find, its no surprise that this superfood has been shown to help preserve memory function. Blueberries, like other berries, also have a high water content, which makes them hydrating for your skin and other cells of the body.

Sardines

You may be surprised to find out that ounce-for-ounce, sardines contain just as much heart-healthy omega-3 fat as salmon! Not to mention that theyre extremely low in contaminants, eco-friendly (so no need to worry about overfishing), packed with high-quality protein, and super affordable. If you buy canned sardines with the bones youll get a hefty dose of calcium, too.

Pumpkin

Pumpkin is good for a lot more than carving jack-o-lanterns on Halloweenits loaded with nutrients that will help your heart, bones, eyes and skin. Beta-carotene and potassium are the two standouts here: Beta-carotene is an antioxidant that helps rejuvenate skin, protect your vision, and may even reduce risk of arthritis. Potassium is a mineral involved in lowering blood pressure and maintaining healthy bones. Use fresh or canned (no-sugar-added) pumpkin in stews, soups, pies, or pureed as a side dishor add a scoop to some nonfat vanilla yogurt for a yummy snack.

Oats

Youve probably heard that its good to eat oats if you have high cholesterol. Thats because whole grain oats are one of the best sources of soluble fiber, which, in addition to lowering cholesterol, helps keep blood sugar levels under control. Trade in your cream of wheat or sugary breakfast cereal for a bowl of wholesome oats topped with berries and chopped nuts for extra nutrition!

Egg Whites

Egg whites are a versatile low-calorie, fat-free, high-quality protein choice. For only 17 calories you get 4 g of protein per egg whitetalk about lean protein! Egg whites can help you maintain strong bones, muscles, nails, and hair. Plus, all that protein will help you stay satisfied for hours after a meal. Egg whites can be eaten hard-boiled on their own, enjoyed as a topping for salad, or substituted for whole eggs in egg salad; they can also be used as the base of a vegetable omelet or in place of whole eggs in baked goods.

Beans

Beans are a fabulous source of vegetarian protein and fiber, two nutrients that help you stay full and satisfied. The protein and fiber in beans also temper the rise in blood sugar that occurs after a meal, which can help stabilize mood. The fiber in beans also helps keep you regular (every ½ cup serving adds another 7 g of fiber to you daily total). Beans are low in fat and a good source of magnesium and potassium, nutrients that work together to lower blood pressure and keep your heart and blood vessels healthy. Added bean bonus: Theyre inexpensive! So stock up on canned, no-salt added varieties and add them to soups, salads,

Red Bell Peppers

A little known fact: one red bell pepper has twice as much vitamin C as an orange. Vitamin C is a powerful antioxidant that helps clear your body of free radicals and keeps your skin and blood vessels healthy and strong. The vitamin C in bell peppers may also help prevent arthritis or slow the progression of the disease. Red bell peppers also deliver beta-carotene and lycopene, two more antioxidants that have been associated with decreased risk of eye diseases like cataracts. And, thanks to their high water content, bell peppers of all colors are a high-volume, low-cal food thats very figure-friendly.

Dark Chocolate

Believe it or not, chocolate is a healthy treat, as long as you choose wisely. Dark chocolate is rich in flavonoids, antioxidants that have been shown to lower blood pressure, improve blood flow, and boost overall heart health. Choose chocolate that is at least 70 percent cacao or cocoa to optimize the antioxidant power and health benefits. Dark chocolate may even boost your mood. While theres no scientific explanation for why, the rich taste and sensuous mouth-feel of a decadent piece of dark chocolate may be to thank. Just be sure to keep your portions in check  one ounce of dark chocolate has about 150 calories.

Pistachio Nuts

Nuts offer a nutritious package of protein, fiber, and heart-healthy unsaturated fat, making them one of natures perfect foods. Pistachios are especially rich in phytosterols and soluble fiber  two natural plant compounds that have been shown to lower total and LDL (bad) cholesterol levels. Pistachios are my nut of choice when it comes to weight loss. Thirty pistachios will cost you only 100 calories (per nut, theyre the least caloric of all) and because theyre in a shell, eating them will slow you down!

http://www.joybauer.com/photo-gallery/top-10-superfoods/spinach

Grilled Chicken with Spicy Strawberry BBQ Sauce

A slightly sweet and tangy BBQ sauce with a spicy kick thanks to a few habanero peppers!

INGREDIENTS

1 orange habanero pepper, diced
2 cloves garlic, minced
2 tablespoons fresh ginger, minced
1 cup fresh strawberries
1 tablespoon olive oil
1 (10 ounce) jar Cascadian Farm organic strawberry fruit spread
1 tablespoon soy sauce
1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce
1 teaspoon dried mustard
Salt and pepper to taste
2 to 4 pounds chicken (breasts, drumsticks, wings, grilled as desired)

DIRECTIONS

1. Split open the habanero pepper, carefully scrape out seeds, and mince the pepper very finely. (Wear gloves or wash your hands well after you are done.)

2. Add pepper, diced garlic and ginger, and quartered strawberries to a medium pot with olive oil and a pinch of salt. Cook over medium heat until strawberries start to break down, about 6-7 minutes.

3. Add all fruit spread, soy sauce, Worcestershire sauce, and dried mustard. Bring sauce to a slight simmer. Stir until ingredients are mixed together well. Remove from heat and let sauce cool a bit. Then puree in a food processor until smooth.

4. Return sauce to the heat, bring back to a simmer and let reduce for 10 minutes over low heat. Season sauce with salt and pepper to taste. When sauce is the desired thickness, remove from heat. Remember that it will continue to thicken as it cools.

5. Season chicken as desired and grill. Serve sauce over grilled chicken.

Notes: Because this BBQ sauce is sweet, it will burn easily on the grill. Either add it at the very end of grilling, or grill chicken first and spoon sauce over chicken just before serving. Serve with extra sauce on the side for dipping.

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/grilled-chicken-with-spicy-strawberry-bbq-sauce/ac9a30db-f3dc-46b7-847a-61bb79de1d4d

How about some no bake deserts.

NO-BAKE BOOZY BIRTHDAY CAKE PIE

Pie Filling

1 package (8 ounce) cream cheese, softened
1 container (8 ounce) whipped topping, softened
½ cup sugar
1 tablespoon vanilla extract
4 tablespoons cake-flavored vodka
Rainbow sprinkles, if desired

Directions

1. In a large mixing bowl, beat first three ingredients until completely combined.

2. Next, stir vodka and vanilla extract into filling.

3. Lastly, spread into pie crust and top with sprinkles. Refrigerate for at least 2 hours before serving.

http://www.tablespoon.com/posts/3-twists-on-no-bake-pies/222ABA01-9AA3-44DC-90BF-5F3BD83EACD9

NO-BAKE KEY LIME PIE

Pie Filling

1 package (8 ounce) cream cheese, softened
1 container (8 ounce) whipped topping, softened
½ cup sugar
2 tablespoons lime juice
1 container (6 ounce) Yoplait® Original yogurt Key lime pie
Lime zest, if desired

Directions

1. In a large mixing bowl, beat first three ingredients until completely combined.

2. Next, stir lime juice and yogurt into filling.

3. Lastly, spread into pie crust and top with lime zest.

4. Refrigerate for at least 2 hours before serving.

http://www.tablespoon.com/posts/3-twists-on-no-bake-pies/222ABA01-9AA3-44DC-90BF-5F3BD83EACD9

NO-BAKE SMORES PIE

Pie Filling

1 package (8 ounce) cream cheese, softened
1 container (8 ounce) whipped topping, softened
½ cup sugar
¼ cup cocoa powder

Topping

1 cup whipped topping, softened
1 cup marshmallow topping
Chocolate Shavings

Directions

1. In a large mixing bowl, beat the pie filling ingredients until completely combined and spread into pie crust.

2. In a separate bowl, mix whipped topping with marshmallow topping and spread over the filling.

3. Finally, garnish with chocolate shavings.

4. Refrigerate for at least 2 hours before serving.

http://www.tablespoon.com/posts/3-twists-on-no-bake-pies/222ABA01-9AA3-44DC-90BF-5F3BD83EACD9

Carbonara Chicken Alfredo Stuffed Shells

The flavors of carbonara and chicken Alfredo come together in this stuffed shell dish thats bound to become an instant classic!
Recipe by Cindy Ensley

Prep Time: 30 MIN
Total Time: 1 HR 5 MIN
Servings 8

Ingredients

1 box (12 oz) jumbo pasta shells
Olive oil
1 jar (15 oz) Alfredo pasta sauce
½ cup Progresso chicken stock (from 32-oz carton), or water
4 cups shredded cooked chicken
3 cups ricotta cheese (12 oz)
¼ cup grated Parmesan cheese
1 egg, slightly beaten
2 tablespoons chopped fresh parsley
1 clove garlic, finely chopped
¼ teaspoon red pepper flakes
Dash salt and pepper
5 slices bacon, cooked and crumbled

Directions

1. Heat oven to 375° F. Spray 13 x 9-inch (3-quart) baking dish with cooking spray.

2. Cook and drain pasta shells as directed on box; spread on cookie sheet to cool. Drizzle with olive oil so shells dont stick together.

3. In medium bowl, stir together Alfredo sauce and stock.

4 In large bowl, mix chicken, ricotta, Parmesan, egg, parsley, garlic, pepper flakes, salt and pepper, and half of the cooked bacon. Fold mixture to combine well.

5. Spoon just enough Alfredo sauce mixture in bottom of baking dish to cover bottom. When pasta is cool enough to handle, fill shells with chicken mixture. Place shells in slightly diagonal rows until baking dish is full (28 to 30 shells). Cover shells with remaining sauce.

6. Bake about 35 minutes or until sauce is bubbling and filling is hot. Sprinkle with remaining bacon.

Expert Tips: (1) Take a shortcut and make it easy on yourself--buy a rotisserie chicken to shred for the filling! (2) Serve with additional chopped parsley and grated Parmesan.

http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/carbonara-chicken-alfredo-stuffed-shells

Stuffed Shells

Prep Time: 20min.
Total Time: 1hr.
Servings: 5

Melty cheese, tomato sauce and a creamy filling...the ultimate win-win-win win.

Ingredients

1 pkg. (10 oz.) frozen chopped spinach, thawed, well drained
1 container (16 oz.) BREAKSTONE'S FREE or KNUDSEN FREE Fat Free Cottage Cheese
1 red pepper, chopped
1 egg white
1 env. (0.7 oz.) GOOD SEASONS Italian Dressing Mix
1 cup KRAFT Shredded Low-Moisture Part-Skim Mozzarella Cheese, divided
20 jumbo pasta shells, cooked, cooled
1-1/2 cups CLASSICO FAMILY FAVORITES Traditional Pasta Sauce

Directions

1. Heat oven to 400°F.

2. Combine first 5 ingredients. Stir in 1/2 cup mozzarella; spoon into shells.

3. Spread half the sauce onto bottom of 13x9-inch baking dish.

4. Place shells in dish; top with remaining sauce and mozzarella. Cover.

5. Bake 40 min. or until heated through, uncovering after 30 min.

http://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes/stuffed-shells

Sneaky Swaps That Slash Major Calories By Brianna Steinhilber

http://www.everydayhealth.com/food-pictures/editors-dish-sneaky-swaps-that-slash-major-calories.aspx?pos=1&xid=nl_EverydayHealthHeartHealth_20160514

1 / 7

If you think healthy eaters have to steer clear of the best comfort foods of the season, think again. One thing that we health-conscious foodies have mastered is the sneaky swap technique: the simple trade of one ingredient for another to cut back on high calorie counts, fat, and carbs without sacrificing the flavor of the dish. Check out these easy ingredient swaps we're making in the kitchen so that we can enjoy our favorite winter recipes without gaining weight!

2 / 7 Cauliflower Risotto

Brianna Steinhilber, Associate Editor: "Sometimes there's nothing better than a warm bowl of cheesy risotto. But with its carby rice and fatty cheese, even a small portion can really set you back! This recipe swaps in cauliflower for rice and uses no cheese at all, but still has that creamy texture that you look for in risotto. I added in mushrooms  because mushroom risotto is my absolute favorite  and it tasted great, so feel free to experiment with other add-ins."

PREP TIME: 15 mins
COOK TIME: 15 mins
TOTAL TIME: 30 mins

author: Fork & Beans
Serves 2

INGREDIENTS

½ medium head of cauliflower, chopped in a food processor to create a rice texture
2 cups fresh spinach, chopped
1 can white beans, rinsed and drained, divided (I used Great Northern Beans)
½ c. vegetable broth
1 large shallot, diced
3 cloves garlic, minced
2 Tbsp. sundried tomatoes, packed in oil and drained
1 Tbsp. capers
½ tsp. fresh thyme or 1 tsp dried
toasted pine nuts, optional

INSTRUCTIONS

1. In a medium-sized pot, heat 1 Tbsp olive oil on medium heat until warmed. Place the shallots, garlic, and thyme inside and saute for 2-3 minutes or until fragrant and translucent.

2. Place ½ the can of beans and vegetable broth into the pot and simmer for 5 minutes.

3. With an immersion blender (or if you do not have one, use a regular blender), gently blend all of the contents together in the pot until creamy and smooth. If you are using a blender, return contents to the pot.

4. Add grated cauliflower, sun-dried tomatoes, remainder beans, and spinach. Cover with a lid and allow to heat through for a good 5 minutes.

5. Add the capers before you serve and garnish with toasted pinenuts.

http://www.forkandbeans.com/2013/06/19/cauliflower-risotto

3 / 7 Sweet Potato Muffins

Tiffany Ayuda, Senior Associate Editor: "These muffins are vegan-friendly and good for an on-the-go breakfast. The sweet potato is a great thickening agent and is a fiber-rich addition to the recipe, and is used to replace a lot of the fat in traditional muffin recipes. It also helps make these muffins naturally sweet  I didn't use any sugar! Some extra-virgin oil is used, swapping in a heart-healthy fat for eggs and butter. I improvised a little and used ground cinnamon instead of five-spice powder since I couldn't track it down."

Gwyneth Paltrow's Sweet Potato + Five-Spice Muffins by ALISON RICE

Another gem from Gwyneth second cookbook, these sweet potato muffins are perfect for snacking on the go. We love her wholesome approach to cooking, having already tried her Many Mushroom Soup and Risotto With Peas + Greens  easy and delicious! To get started on making her gluten-free muffins, keep reading.

"Gluten-free baking is not for the faint of heart. At first as we tested this recipe, we produced heavy or bizarrely textured muffins, but we finally hit the nail on the head with the perfect mix of ingredients. These muffins are super-tasty and are always a smashing success in my house."  Gwyneth Paltrow

MAKES 1 DOZEN

INGREDIENTS

1 large sweet potato
1/2 cup extra virgin olive oil
1/2 cup unsweetened almond milk
3/4 cup good-quality maple syrup or xylitol, plus 2 extra tablespoons for brushing
1 tsp pure vanilla extract
2 cups gluten-free flour (if the flour doesnt include xanthan gum, add 1 teaspoon)
2 tsp baking powder
2 tsp baking soda
1 1/2 tablespoons Chinese five-spice powder
1/2 teaspoon fine sea salt

DIRECTIONS

Preheat the oven to 200ºC.

1. Prick the sweet potato a few times with a paring knife or a fork. Bake until soft (when a paring knife can cut through with zero resistance), about 1 hour. Set the sweet potato aside until its completely cool.

2. Peel the sweet potato, discard the skin, and mash the flesh in a mixing bowl with a fork.

3. Whisk the olive oil, almond milk, maple syrup or xylitol, and vanilla into the sweet potato.

4. In a separate bowl, whisk together the flour, baking powder, baking soda, five-spice powder, and salt.

5. Fold the dry ingredients into the wet ingredients.

6. Line a 12-cup muffin tin with paper liners and evenly distribute the muffin batter among the cups.

7. Bake for 20 to 25 minutes or until a toothpick comes out clean, brushing the tops with the extra maple syrup during the last five minutes of baking.

8. Let the muffins cool before serving.

http://www.popsugar.com.au/fitness/Gwyneth-Paltrow-Sweet-Potato-Five-Spice-Muffins-Recipe-31567304

4 / 7 Chickpea and Kale Tomato Sauce with Spaghetti Squash

Ellen Collis, Senior Associate Editor: "A cup of cooked spaghetti squash has approximately 40 calories and 10g of carbs, while a cup of cooked pasta has approximately 220 calories and 42g of carbs. It's a huge savings! I can't go as far as to say that spaghetti squash actually tastes like spaghetti (it's thinner and coarser), but the dish as a whole offers the same type of warming comfort you get from digging into a bowl of pasta. The nutritional trade-off is worth it."

PREPPING SMARTS: Were loving spaghetti squash as a great gluten-free and paleo alternative to pasta. Plus, its just fun! See how easy it is to prep in the video below:

INGREDIENT SMARTS: This recipe features zaatar, which is a fragrant Middle Eastern spice blend that typically consists of thyme, oregano, marjoram, sesame seeds, salt, and sumac. If you cant find it at your local grocery store, try ordering online from a place like Penzys.

Prep time: 20 mins
Cook time: 60 mins
Total time: 1 hour 20 mins

Ive been scared to try spaghetti squash but its a new year. Im so glad I decided to give it a try, because I plan on making this all the time now. This is a great pasta substitute for those looking for some low-carb, gluten-free, or paleo substitutes for noodles. Paired with this flavorful sauce, youll hardly realize youre eating vegetable-based noodles.
Author: Jess Dang

Serves 4

Ingredients

Spaghetti squash  1, roasted and de-stranded
Garlic 2, minced
Onion 1, diced
Kale 1 bunch, stems chopped, leaves torn
Cooking oil 2 tbs.
Crushed tomatoes 1 28 oz. can
Zaatar 1 tsp.
Paprika 1 tsp.
Chickpeas 2 cups
Lemon ½, juice of

Prep

Spaghetti squash:

Preheat oven to 400 degrees.

1. Place squash in microwave for 4 to 5 minutes, flipping once in the middle. This softens the rind up so you can slice into it. Slice off one end to form a flat base.

2. Rest on flat base and slice in half lengthwise. Scoop out seeds and then place on sheet pan and cook for 45 to 60 minutes. When cool enough to work take a fork or spoon and scrape out spaghetti strands. (Can be done up to 3 days ahead)

Garlic / Onions / Kale  Prep as directed: (Can be done up to 3 days ahead)

Make:

1. Heat a saute pan over low to medium heat. Add oil and then garlic to heated oil. Once you can smell the garlic, add in onions and kale stems with a pinch of salt. Saute until softened, ~3 minutes.

2. Add in crushed tomatoes with zaatar and paprika. Simmer for another 3 minutes and then add in kale leaves, as much as can fit into the pan. Add more as room is made.

3. Toss in chickpeas and then simmer for another 4 to 6 minutes. Finish with lemon juice. Season to taste with salt and pepper.

4. Toss sauce with spaghetti squash.

*Optional add on: Charred Brussels sprouts give the dish a little flavorful "oomph." Cook trimmed, washed, sliced-in-half sprouts in boiling water for 30-60 seconds, drain in colander and run under cool water; dry thoroughly. Over high heat, add 1 tbsp. olive oil to large sauté pan. Add sprouts, cut-side down, once oil is sizzling. Cook for 3-4 minutes, or until sprouts are charred, then flip each one with tongs to cook other side. Toss with sea salt and lemon.

http://www.cooksmarts.com/articles/tomato-sauce-chickpeas-kale-spaghetti-squash-recipe/#.Uuls8rTlfTp

5 / 7 Cauliflower Pizza

Gabrielle Frank, Associate Editor: "I used part-skim mozzarella cheese to try to make this dish a bit healthier. Using cauliflower over flour saves calories and is also a good option for people who are gluten-free. You have to be sure to make the crust pretty thin. The flavor was great, though it definitely tasted different than regular pizza. I'm looking forward to making it again for any kind of pizza party  so much healthier than ordering delivery!"

Ingredients

1 medium-sized cauliflower head, stem removed & cut into 1-2" pieces 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1 tsp dried Italian seasoning
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder 
1/2 tsp onion powder 
1/4 cup Parmesan cheese 
1/4 cup mozzarella cheese, shredded 
1 egg, slightly beaten

Directions

Place a cookie sheet upside-down, or a pizza stone, in the oven and preheat it at 450°.

1. Take the cauliflower and place it in the bowl of a food processor and pulse until it turns into tiny pieces/crumbles (should look powdery/fluffy).

2. Pour into microwave safe bowl and microwave for 3 minutes.

3. Place a cloth kitchen towel on the counter and pour & spread the cooked cauliflower bits onto the towel and let cool a couple of minutes.

4. When cool enough to handle, gather the cauliflower into the middle of the towel, then fold the towel up (like a tootsie roll wrapper). You want to squeeze as much liquid as possible out of the towel - so you really want to wring the heck out of it for a considerable amount of time (like 5 minutes or until no more drops of water are visible).

5. Place the cauliflower back into the bowl and add the salt, italian seasoning, garlic & onion powder, Parmesan and mozzarella cheese. Stir well to combine.

6. Add the egg and stir to incorporate it into the mixture.

7. Take a piece of tin foil and spray it well with cooking spray.

8. Dump the cauliflower mixture onto the tin foil and shape it into a ball of dough, then spread it out in whatever shape you want for your pizza (square or round) until it's about 1/4" thick.

9. Take the tin foil with your cauliflower crust on it and place it in the oven onto the already hot pan or pizza stone.

10. Cook for about 10 minutes or until golden brown and the edges start looking crispy.

11. Remove the tin foil with the cauliflower crust from the oven and add your toppings - sauce, cheese and whatever toppings you like (I did caramelized onions & mushrooms).

12. Place pizza back into oven for another 6-8 minutes, or until cheese is melted and beginning to brown.

13. Remove and let cool for 2 minutes before slicing.

http://littlebcooks.blogspot.com/2014/01/cauliflower-pizza-crust.html

6 / 7 Black Bean Brownies

Yi-Jin Yu, Production Editor: "The recipe was easy to make. I'll make it the next time I have a fudge or brownie craving since it's so much healthier than conventional versions. I swapped 'flax seed eggs' for eggs and black beans for flour. You can taste the black beans, but the flavor goes very well with the chocolate  you can always alter the cocoa and black bean ratio for a stronger chocolate flavor. Flax seeds and black beans are both high in fiber to fill you up, and flax seeds are also high in omega 3-fatty acids, which can lower cholesterol and keep blood sugar levels stable.

Prep time: 5 mins
Cook time: 25 mins
Total time: 30 mins

Black bean brownies that are vegan, gluten free, and require just one bowl and about 30 minutes to prepare! Healthy, easy and delicious - the best kind of dessert.

Author: Minimalist Baker
Recipe type: Dessert
Cuisine: Vegan, Gluten Free Brownies
Serves: 12

Ingredients

1 15 oz. (425 g) can (~ 1 3/4 cups) black beans, well rinsed and drained
2 large flax eggs (2 heaping Tbsp (~16 g) flaxseed meal + 6 Tbsp (90 ml) water)
3 Tbsp (45 g) coconut oil, melted (or sub other oil of choice)
3/4 cup (72 g) cocoa powder (the higher quality the better)
1/4 tsp sea salt
1 tsp pure vanilla extract
heaping 1/2 cup (105 g) organic cane sugar, slightly ground or pulsed in a food processor or coffee grinder for refined texture
1 1/2 tsp baking powder
Optional toppings: crush walnuts, pecans or semisweet chocolate chips

Instructions

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (176 C).

1. Lightly grease a 12-slot standard size muffin pan (not mini). Make sure you've rinsed and thoroughly drained your black beans at this point.

2. Prepare flax egg by combining flax and water in the bowl of the food processor. Pulse a couple times and then let rest for a few minutes.

3. Add remaining ingredients (besides walnuts or other toppings) and puree - about 3 minutes - scraping down sides as needed. You want it pretty smooth.

4. If the batter appears too thick, add a Tbsp or two of water and pulse again. It should be slightly less thick than chocolate frosting but nowhere close to runny.

5. Evenly distribute the batter into the muffin tin and smooth the tops with a spoon or your finger.

6. Optional: Sprinkle with crushed walnuts, pecans or chocolate chips.

7. Bake for 20-26 minutes or until the tops are dry and the edges start to pull away from the sides. I found mine took about 25.

8. Remove from oven and let cool for 30 minutes before removing from pan. They will be tender, so remove gently with a fork. The insides are meant to be very fudgy, so don't be concerned if they seem too moist - that's the point. Plus, they're vegan so it doesn't really matter.

9. Store in an airtight container for up to a few days. Refrigerate to keep longer.

Nutrition Information: Calories: 140 calories Fat: 6 g Carbohydrates: 22 g Sugar: 9 g Sodium: 163 mg Fiber: 7 h Protein: 5 g

http://minimalistbaker.com/vegan-gluten-free-black-bean-brownies/

7 / 7 Endive "Nachos"

Brianna Steinhilber, Associate Editor: "I can put a major dent in a serving of nachos  especially during football season when the cold weather makes me crave cheesy comfort food on game day. I ditched the caloric tortilla chips for endive leaves and was pleasantly surprised at how good it was. They're no chips by any means, but it's definitely a tasty snack that you can eat guilt-free, and use as a crutch when nacho cravings hit. The endive holds up well so you can really pile on the toppings!"

Ingredients:

6-8 Endive leaves
1 cup Black Beans
½ cup Part-skim Mexican cheese
½ an avocado
Salsa

Directions

1. Place endive leaves side by side on microwave-safe dish.

2. Sprinkle cheese into each and microwave for 20 seconds (or until melted).

3. Top with remaining ingredients and enjoy!

http://www.everydayhealth.com/food-pictures/editors-dish-sneaky-swaps-that-slash-major-calories

Spinach Artichoke Dip

NUTRITION FACTS: Amount per Serving  (Serving Size: ¼ cup dip) - Calories: 50 - Protein: 3g - Total Fat: 2g - Saturated Fat: 0.5g - Unsaturated Fat: 1.5g - Cholesterol: 0mg - Total Carbohydrate: 5g - Dietary Fiber: 2g - Total Sugar: 0g - Sodium: 300mg
GOOD FOR: Arthritis - Bone Health - Cancer Prevention - Eye Health - Hair - Heart Health - Memory - Skin - Type 2 Diabetes

TAKE NOTE: Contains Dairy

This dip is a guaranteed hit! Its one of my familys favorite low-calorie, heart-friendly appetizers. Plus, its just 50 calories per quarter cupcompare that to a restaurant version, which packs about 300. Serve it piping hot with lots of colorful, raw veggies for healthy dunking.

PREP TIME10 MINS
TOTAL TIME35 MINS
Makes 12 Servings

INGREDIENTS:

One 10-ounce box frozen, chopped spinach
3/4 cup low-fat mayonnaise
1/2 cup grated Parmesan cheese
One 14-ounce can artichoke hearts, rinsed and drained, finely chopped
2 scallions (green onions), finely chopped
½ teaspoon kosher salt or coarse sea salt (optional)

PREPARATION:

Preheat the oven to 350°F.

1. Microwave the frozen spinach according to package directions. Squeeze out a majority of the water with paper towels or cheesecloth. Set aside.

2. In a medium bowl, mix together the mayonnaise and cheese.

3. Stir in the spinach, artichoke hearts, scallions and salt. Mix thoroughly.

4. Spoon the mixture into a small casserole dish and bake for 25 minutes, or until hot.

http://www.joybauer.com/healthy-recipes/spinach-artichoke-dip

Grilled Broccolini By Greg Henry

Yield 4

Source Slightly adapted from Around the Fire published May 14, 2016

I made this dish about an hour ahead of serving time. In order to bring it to the table hot, I plated the grilled broccolini on a heatproof serving dish and stuck it under the broiler until the sauce began to bubble.

Ingredients

1 pound broccolini (trimmed)
kosher salt (as needed)
1 ½ cup heavy cream 
6 ounce taleggio cheese (rinds trimmed away, cheese cut into 1⁄2-inch pieces)
¼ teaspoon freshly grated nutmeg 
Freshly ground white pepper (as needed)
3 tablespoon extra-virgin olive oil 
½ cup pine nuts (lightly toasted)

Directions

Prepare a grill to medium-high heat.

1. Meanwhile, to blanch the broccolini, bring a large pot of salted water to a boil and set a large bowl of ice water next to the stove. Divide the broccolini into three bunches and place one bunch into the boiling water. Cook until bright green and slightly tender, about 1 minute; transfer to the ice water. Repeat with the remaining broccolini bunches. Drain and transfer to a towel to dry.

2. Pour the heavy cream into a small, heavy saucepan and bring to a simmer over medium heat.

3. Reduce the heat to low. Add the taleggio pieces and whisk slowly into the hot cream until melted. Add the nutmeg and then season with salt and white pepper to taste. Remove from the heat and keep warm.

4. Coat the blanched broccolini with the oil and season with salt.

5. Transfer to the grill, using a grill basket if desired, and cook until the florets begin to char lightly, 2 minutes.

6. Flip and cook on the other side for 1 minute.

7. To serve, place the broccolini on one large or four small plates.

8. Spoon the taleggio cream over the broccolini, dividing it evenly.

9. Garnish with the chopped pine nuts.

http://www.sippitysup.com/love-broccolini-ive-always-loved-broccolini

Tamale-Stuffed Peppers

Prep Time: 15min.
Total Time: 45min.
Servings: 12 servings, 1 stuffed pepper half each @ 340 cal. each

What You Need

2 pkg. (8-1/2 oz. each) corn muffin mix
1/2 cup BREAKSTONE'S or KNUDSEN Sour Cream
1 can (15.25 oz.) corn, drained
1 pkg (8 oz.) KRAFT Shredded Cheddar & Monterey Jack Cheeses
1 pkg (6 oz.) OSCAR MAYER Baked Cooked Ham, chopped
6 large green peppers (2 lb.), cut lengthwise in half, seeded 
1-1/2 cups TACO BELL® Thick & Chunky Salsa

Make It

Heat oven to 400ºF.

1. Prepare corn muffin batter in large bowl as directed on package. Stir in sour cream, corn, cheese and ham.

2. Spoon into pepper halves; place on foil-covered baking sheet.

3. Bake 30 min. or until toothpick inserted in centers of filling comes out clean. Serve topped with salsa.

http://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes/tamale-stuffed-peppers

BEER AND SWEET HONEY BBQ SAUCE CHICKEN SKEWERS by Katerina Petrovska

Sweet and savory chicken skewers marinated in the most delicious Sweet Honey BBQ Sauce and BEER!

Nutrition Information: Serves: Serves 6 to 8 - Serving size: 4 skewers - Calories: 207.7 - Fat: 1.3 - Saturated fat: 1.3 - Carbohydrates: 11.8 - Sugar: 9 - Sodium: 240 - Protein: 33.3

Recipe type: Grilling
Cuisine: American
Prep time: 30 mins
Cook time: 15 mins
Total time: 45 mins

Beer and Sweet Honey BBQ Sauce Chicken Skewers - Sweet and savory chicken skewers marinated in the most delicious Sweet Honey BBQ Sauce and BEER!

INGREDIENTS

2 pounds chicken tenders*
wooden skewers, soaked in water for 15 minutes before threading
1 pouch KC Masterpiece® Sweet Honey BBQ Sauce Mix & Dry Rub
1 cup beer

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Thread chicken tenders on prepared skewers and place in a large dish or baking pan; set aside.

2. Pour out the pouch of dry rub in a mixing bowl.

3. Slowly stir in the beer; mix until thoroughly incorporated.

4. Reserve ¼ cup of marinade.

5. Use the rest of marinade to brush all over chicken skewers; refrigerate skewers for 30 minutes.

6. Fire up a charcoal grill.

7. Place the chicken skewers directly above the coals.

8. Sear the chicken for about a minute per side, turning only once.

9. Slather a layer of the prepared sauce on one side of the chicken, close the lid and cook for about 5 minutes.

10. Open the lid, turn the chicken skewers, brush with marinade, close lid and continue to cook for 5 minutes or until chicken is thoroughly cooked.

11. Chicken is done when internal temperature reaches 165F degrees.

12. Remove from grill and let rest few minutes before serving.

NOTE: *Because this makes a good amount of marinade, you can definitely use more than 2 pounds of chicken tenders.

WW Smart Points: 4

http://diethood.com/beer-sweet-honey-bbq-sauce-chicken-skewers/#KeCIczEseKTpgCPO.99

If you go to the url of the following recipe you will find several variations on the same recipe.

Lemon-Blueberry Angel Lush

Our Angel Lush with Pineapple was a huge hit, so we thought we'd try it with lemon and blueberries. Behold: a new kind of lush-iousness!

Ingredients

1 pkg. (3.4 oz.) JELL-O Lemon Flavor Instant Pudding
2 tsp. lemon zest
1 cup cold milk
1 tub (8 oz.) COOL WHIP Whipped Topping, thawed
1 pkg. (10 oz.) round angel food cake, cut horizontally into 3 layers
1-1/2 cups fresh blueberries, divided

Directions

1. Beat pudding mix, lemon zest and milk in medium bowl with whisk 2 min. Stir in COOL WHIP. Refrigerate 5 min. or until thickened.

2. Stir 1 cup blueberries into pudding mixture. Stack cake layers on plate, spreading pudding mixture between layers and on top of cake.

3. Refrigerate 1 hour. Top with remaining blueberries just before serving.

http://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes/lemon-blueberry-angel-lush

ORE-IDA Stuffed Zucchini

Prep Time: 30min.
Total Time: 1hr. 
10min.: 
Serves 12

Stuffed zucchini is always a good idea. And zucchini stuffed with beef, cheesy hash browns and pasta sauce? That's an even better one!

Ingredients

6 zucchini
3 cups ORE-IDA Diced Hash Brown Potatoes
2 Tbsp. oil
1 lb. lean ground beef 
1 onion, chopped
1 red pepper, chopped
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 jar (24 oz.) CLASSICO Traditional Sweet Basil Pasta Sauce, divided
2 tsp. Italian seasoning
1 pkg. (8 oz.) KRAFT Shredded Pepper Jack Cheese, divided
1/2 cup hot water

Directions

Heat oven to 350ºF.

1. Cut zucchini lengthwise in half; scoop out and discard centers, leaving 1/4-inch-thick shells.

2. Cook potatoes in hot oil in large skillet on medium heat 12 to 15 min., stirring occasionally.

3. Meanwhile, brown meat in separate large skillet.

4. Add onions, peppers and garlic; cook 3 min.

5. Drain; stir in potatoes, 1/2 cup pasta sauce, seasoning and 1-1/2 cups cheese.

6. Mix hot water and remaining pasta sauce; divide evenly onto bottoms of 2 (13x9-inch) baking dishes.

7. Spoon about 1/2 cup meat mixture into each zucchini shell. Place stuffed zucchini in baking dishes; cover with foil. Bake 30 min.

8. Remove foil; sprinkle with remaining cheese. Bake 10 min. or until zucchini is tender.

http://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes/ore-ida-stuffed-zucchini

Apple Crumb Tart with Cinnamon Cream Recipe

MAKES: 12 servings

Ingredients

1 package (17-1/2 ounces) sugar cookie mix 
1-1/2 teaspoons ground cinnamon, divided 
3/4 teaspoon ground ginger 
1/2 teaspoon ground nutmeg 
1/4 teaspoon ground cloves 
1/2 cup cold butter, cubed 
4 large apples, peeled and finely chopped (about 6 cups) 
1/4 cup packed brown sugar 
1/2 cup all-purpose flour, divided 
1/4 cup raisins 
1/2 cup heavy whipping cream 
1 tablespoon maple syrup

Directions

Preheat oven to 350°.

1. In a large bowl, whisk cookie mix, 1 teaspoon cinnamon, ginger, nutmeg and cloves; cut in butter until crumbly.

2. Reserve 1 cup for topping; press remaining onto bottom and up sides of an ungreased 9-in. tart pan. Bake 8-10 minutes or until lightly browned. Remove to a wire rack.

3. Meanwhile, in a large saucepan, combine apples and brown sugar. Cook and stir over medium heat 7-9 minutes or until apples are tender and brown sugar is dissolved.

4. Remove from heat; stir in 1/4 cup flour, raisins and 1/4 teaspoon cinnamon.

5. Increase oven setting to 400°.

6. Pour apple mixture into crust.

7. Add remaining flour to reserved topping and sprinkle over apples.

8. Bake 20-22 minutes longer or until filling is bubbly and topping is golden brown. Cool on a wire rack at least 20 minutes.

9. In a small bowl, beat cream until it begins to thicken.

10. Add syrup and remaining cinnamon; beat until soft peaks form.

11. Serve tart warm or at room temperature with whipped cream. Yield: 12 servings (1 cup whipped cream).

Originally published as Apple Crumb Tart with Cinnamon Cream in Taste of Home Christmas Annual 2015, p68

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/apple-crumb-tart-with-cinnamon-cream

Teriyaki Noodle Salad

This great meal style noodle salad can be prepped a day in advance, cooking the noodles and marinating the chicken so that it is quick to put together just before serving.

Ingredients

1 small box Spaghetti noodles, broken into pieces and cooked according to the instructions on the box (to make gluten free, buy Catelli gluten free spaghetti)
2 large chicken breasts, grilled and sliced into bite sized pieces
1 head Romaine Lettuce, diced into bite sized pieces
1 cup matchstick carrots
1 mango, diced
1/2 cup pine nuts

Dressing

3/4 cup thick Teriyaki sauce (to make gluten free buy gluten free teriyaki sauce)
1/2 cup rice vinegar
1 teaspoon garlic powder
1 teaspoon onion powder
2 tablespoons sugar
2 tablespoon sesame seeds
3/4 cup salad oil (such as avocado, or canola, or olive)
salt and pepper to taste

Directions

1. Combine salad ingredients in a shaker container.

2. Pour 1/2 cup sauce over noodles and refrigerate for at least a few hours or overnight.

3. Pour 1/2 cup dressing over chicken pieces and marinate for at least a few hours or overnight.

4. On a large platter, layer Romaine Lettuce, marinated noodles, matchstick carrots, marinated chicken, mango and then top with pine nuts.

5. Drizzle remaining dressing over salad or pass the dressing with the salad.

www.mennonitegirlscancook.com

Reuben Rolls posted by Michelle

These Reuben rolls feature pizza crust stuffed with corned beef, Swiss cheese, sauerkraut and a caraway-seed dressing. They will disappear in a matter of minutes!

Yield: 8 to 10 servings
Prep Time: 15 minutes
Cook Time: 10 to 15 minutes
Total Time: 30 minutes

Ingredients:

⅓ cup (76 grams) mayonnaise
1 tablespoon Dijon mustard
½ teaspoon caraway seeds
4 ounces deli corned beef, finely chopped
4 ounces Swiss cheese, shredded
1 cup (142 grams) sauerkraut, rinsed, drained and patted dry with paper towels
1 (10-ounce) tube refrigerated pizza crust dough

Directions:

1. Preheat oven to 450 degrees F.

2. In a medium bowl stir together the mayonnaise, mustard and caraway seeds to combine. Add the corned beef, Swiss cheese and sauerkraut and mix together until evenly blended.

3. Gently press and stretch the pizza dough into a 14x12-inch rectangle. Cut in half lengthwise. Divide the filling in two and spread on each piece of dough, leaving a 1-inch border along all sides. Starting from the long side, roll up tightly, then pinch the seams and ends to seal.

4. Carefully transfer the rolls to a large ungreased baking sheet. Bake for 10 to 15 minutes, or until golden brown. Allow to sit for 5 minutes, then slice and serve! (I didn't do this, but a little bowl of Thousand Island dressing for dipping would work well with these.)

Note: You can assemble these up to a day ahead of time (make sure the sauerkraut is TOTALLY dry!) and refrigerate until ready to bake.

(Recipe adapted from Just a Pinch)

www.BrownEyedBaker.com

Breakfast Fiesta Crunchy Tacos

Entire recipe (2 tacos): 290 calories, 7.5g total fat(3g sat fat), 842mg sodium, 34g carbs, 4.5g fiber, 4g sugars, 20g protein

SmartPoints® value 8*

Prep: 5 minutes
Cook: 5 minutes

Ingredients

1/4 cup fat-free refried beans
1 wedge The Laughing Cow Light Creamy Swiss cheese
2 corn taco shells (flat-bottomed shells, if available)
1/4 cup finely chopped onion
1/2 tsp. chopped garlic
1/2 cup (about 4 large) egg whites or fat-free liquid egg substitute
1/4 tsp. taco seasoning mix
Optional toppings: salsa, fat-free or light sour cream

Directions

1. In a small bowl, thoroughly mix beans with cheese. Divide between taco shells.

2. Bring a skillet sprayed with nonstick spray to medium-high heat. Cook and stir onion and garlic until softened, about 2 minutes.

3. Add egg whites/substitute, and sprinkle with taco seasoning. Scramble until fully cooked, about 3 minutes.

4. Divide egg scramble between taco shells.

MAKES 1 SERVING

http://www.hungry-girl.com/recipes/breakfast-fiesta-crunchy-tacos

SPINACH AND ARTICHOKE DIP QUESADILLAS by Katerina Petrovska

Spinach and Artichoke Dip Quesadillas  Easy to make, quick and delicious quesadillas filled with a rich, yet lightened up spinach and artichoke dip.

6 SERVINGS
15 min: Prep Time
10 min: Cook Time
25 min: Total Time

Ingredients

FOR THE DIP

1 cup Cara Mia Marinated Artichoke Hearts + 2 tablespoons marinade
2 garlic cloves, minced
1 bag (6 ounces) baby spinach
4 ounces neufchatel cheese
1 cup shredded low fat part skim mozzarella cheese
1/4 cup fancy shredded parmesan cheese

FOR THE QUESADILLAS

1 tablespoon butter
6 Low Carb Flour Tortillas

Instructions

PREPARE THE DIP

1. Chop up the artichokes into smaller pieces.

2. Set a nonstick skillet or saucepan over medium-high heat.

3. Add chopped artichokes and marinade to the skillet; cook for 1 minute, stirring frequently.

4. Stir in garlic and continue to cook for 30 seconds, or until fragrant.

5. Add spinach; stir and cook until wilted, about 1 to 2 minutes.

6. Stir in Neufchatel cheese; continue to stir until completely melted.

7. Add mozzarella cheese and parmesan cheese.

8. Cook and stir until all is melted and well combined.

9. Remove from heat and set aside.

PREPARE THE QUESADILLAS

1. Set an iron skillet or a frying pan over medium heat. (Iron skillet preferred)

2. Drop a tablespoon of butter to melt.

3. Divide up the prepared dip evenly over each flour tortilla.

4. Transfer one tortilla to skillet, toppings-side-up.

5. Cook for 30 seconds, or until heated through.

6. Using a spatula, fold one side of the tortilla over the other.

7. Cook for a few more seconds, or until it starts to sizzle; flip it over and continue to cook just until lightly browned.

8. Remove from skillet and transfer to a paper towel-lined plate.

9. Continue to cook the rest, adding more butter as needed.

10. Cut each prepared tortilla in half and serve immediately.

Recipe Type: Appetizer, Dinner, Side Dish

NUTRITIONAL INFORMATION: WW SmartPoints: 6 - Serving Size: 1 prepared tortilla/2 quesadillas - Calories 235.6 - Total Fat 12.8g - Saturated Fat 6.3g - Cholesterol 27.7mg - Sodium 710.4mg - Total Carbohydrate 27.0g - Dietary Fiber 6.7g - Sugars 0.0g - Protein 14.5g

http://diethood.com/spinach-artichoke-dip-quesadillas/#YMBJ02tv2uRwObfZ.99

SPINACH AND ARTICHOKE DIP CROCK POT MASHED POTATOES

Easy to make crock pot Mashed Potatoes with everyone's favorite spinach and artichoke dip cooked right in it!

15 min: Prep Time
4 hr: Cook Time
4 hr/15min: Total Time

Ingredients

3 pounds russet potatoes (about 8 to 10 potatoes), peeled and quartered
4 tablespoons butter
3 to 4 cloves garlic, mashed (I use 6 because we love garlicky potatoes)
salt and fresh ground pepper, to taste
1/2 tablespoon dried oregano
4-ounces fat free cream cheese
1 bag (6-ounces) fresh baby spinach
1 jar (14.75 ounces) Cara Mia Marinated Artichoke Hearts, drained, roughly chopped
2 tablespoons chopped fresh parsley
2 tablespoons milk if needed*

Instructions

1. Place potatoes, butter, garlic, salt and pepper in the crock pot; cover and cook for 4 hours on HIGH or 6 to 7 hours on LOW.

2. Remove lid and add dried oregano, cream cheese, spinach and chopped artichoke hearts.

3. Using an electric mixer on "low", beat the potatoes until smooth and fluffy, and everything is well combined.

4. Taste for seasonings and adjust accordingly.

5. If mashed potatoes aren't creamy enough, add couple tablespoons of milk.

6. Garnish with parsley and serve.

Cuisine: American | Recipe Type: Sides

Nutrition: Calories: 260 cal - Fat: 13g - Saturated Fat: 7g - Sodium: 260mg - Cholesterol: 31mg - Protein: 4.7g - Fiber: 6g

Read more at http://diethood.com/spinach-and-artichoke-dip-crock-pot-mashed-potatoes/#kjE5cXvbxZVoP2VG.99

This recipe should bring up some memories for some of you. I know it did for me.

Lime Cottage Cheese Salad

This salad has to be tasted before one realizes it is one of those unexpectedly delightful flavor mixes. Who would think of mixing cottage cheese with lime jello?

Ingredients

2 pkgs - 3 oz. lime jello 
2 cups hot water
1 cup cream - whipped 
1/2 cup salad dressing - Mayon


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

*Summary of 13th May, 2016* by Darowil 

Carlys SF is going to rehab soon so making progress. (*Poledra's* friend.) And Bellas family have just lost their family dog.

*Marikayknits* will need cardioversion and expected to be on anti-coagulants for at least 4 weeks before they will do it. But in fact she is to have it done Friday (so will have had it all going well by the time this summary is posted).

*Designer* has returned to join us- things going fairly well for her and Pat currently.

*Gwen* has had a flare up of her dry eyes- turns out it is related to her RA.

They are going to try another form of chemo for *Swedenmes* DS1

DD and Serena have moved back to *sugar sugars* place until DD finds a new place to live. Has been accepted for a place moving into it mid June. So hopefully short enough time for Cathy to enjoy having them around.

*agnescr* has not been around for a while- simply too busy and lots of knitting needing doing.

*flyty1n* has had her freezer pack up. She has a plan so the freezer will be replaced at a small cost to her and hoping that the cost of the lost food will be covered as well.

*Kathleendoris* has been away for various reason including a trip to Belgium and Luxembourg which included a complimentary fall and broken tooth-which has since been fixed and no lasting effects. DGD 2 (12years) involved in a national gymnastics competition and got 4 medals including one gold.

PHOTOS
1 - *Flyty1n* - Mountains in Utah
2 - *Gwen* - Top for DD
21 - *Designer * - Stashbuster bag/Tunic topk
22 - *Sassafras* - Project bag
23 - *Rookie* - GK's teaparty
23 - *Cashmeregma* - Dunrobin Castle
24 - *Cashmeregma* - Trossachs National Park, Loch Lomond
25 - *Cmaliza* - Baby blanket
28 - *Rookie* - DS and family
31 - *Fan* - Christchurch photos
32 -*Lurker* - Shag Rock before & after the earthquake
36 - *Agnes* - Quinn / Baby girl set
37 - *Designer* - Stashbuster bags
37 - *Agnes* - Baby jackets and booties
39 - *Cashmeregma* - Loch Ness
39 - *Gwen* - DD and top
40 - *Cashmeregma* - Scottish Highlands
40 - *Poledra* - Rainy weather/Christmas stocking/Sock
41 - *Fan* - Murray tartan kilt
44 - *Kate * - Loch Ness in winter
47 - *Designer* - Birthday embroidery for Mel
47 - *Gwen* - Hannah
49 - *Designer* - Stashbuster bag
52 - *Swedenme* - Baby dress and booties
53 - *Kate* - Birthday car for Gagesmom
55 - *Cashmeregma* - Photos from Scotland
55 - *Lurker* - Photos from Portugal
56 - *Cashmeregma* - Photos from Orkney
58 - *Gwen* - DD and boyfriend
62 - *Agnes* - Baby set / Bickford stitch
63 - *Kate* - Alderney
66 - *Lurker* - Beginnings of the Pfeilraupe scarf 
67 - *Agnes* - Summer Leaves baby jacket and slippers
68 - *Bonnie* - Garden flowers
68 - *Agnes* - Quinn
73 - *Fan* - Cross-stitch for new baby
74 - *Agnes* - Ruffle baby vest (link)
77 - *Darowil* - Elizabeth/Jacket and booties
80 - *Agnes* - Knitted slippers (link)
80 - *KathleenDoris* - Peony
80 - *Agnes* - Peony
81 - *Agnes* - Booties (link)
81 - *Swedenme* - Booties
88 - *Poledra* - Bootie
88 - * Bonnie* Ancestor's battle stone at Culloden, and bagpipes

RECIPES
24 - *Sam* - Chocolate Fondue
56 - *Sam* - Chocolate Fudge Zucchini Cookies
82 - *Sam* - 22 day vegan meal plan

CRAFTS
41 - *Sam* - Baby blankets (link)
43 - *Sam* - 23 Vegetarian Dinners (link)
55 - *Sam* - Crochet afghan patterns (link)
69 - *Sam* - Baby Hug boots (link)
81 - *Sam* - Baby sweater patterns (link)
83 - *Sam* - Booties patterns (links)

OTHERS
10 - *Sam* - The chicken dance (link)
29 - *Rookie* - Seniors jokes
46 - *Budasha* - Funny church bulletins
61 - *Sam* - Extreme cycling (link)
67 - *Rookie* - Forum software upgrade (link)
83 - *Bonnie* - Fort McMurray fire update


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sam son has one of them oxygen machines in his house with the long tube that reaches all round the house . He also has a very portable oxygen bottle that fits in a sort of small back pack and has enough oxygen for so many hours can't remember exactly couldn't you get these instead of something you have to push about ? 
Glad the boys won there games hopefully they will win many more . 
Your friends house sounds really interesting

Forgot what it's like to be a beginner . I could have knit a full dress in the time it's taking me to crochet these converse booties :shock: almost there thank goodness


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just browsed all the wonderful recipes; thanks Sam. Summary helpful as always; kudos to our summary gals! Dinner ready so will TTYL.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm not even through last week's halfway yet! :roll: But I plan to get caught up!

I did do some shopping on amazon to spend my gift cards--am getting an Amazon Fire tablet, as my research says it does read pdfs, so no more lugging the laptop to my knitting chair to look at patterns. WooHoo! I also ordered _In the Footsteps of Sheep_--will let you know how that is.

Right now I'm reading about the forum update--I think the changes are going to be very good.

Back to last week's--but at least I'll know my spot when I finally make it back here.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm hoping this comes with a back pack. if not i hope i can carry it in my back pack - would be much easier and more mobile. the booties will be perfect as it all your knitting and crocheting. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Sam son has one of them oxygen machines in his house with the long tube that reaches all round the house . He also has a very portable oxygen bottle that fits in a sort of small back pack and has enough oxygen for so many hours can't remember exactly couldn't you get these instead of something you have to push about ?
> Glad the boys won there games hopefully they will win many more .
> Your friends house sounds really interesting
> 
> Forgot what it's like to be a beginner . I could have knit a full dress in the time it's taking me to crochet these converse booties :shock: almost there thank goodness


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi Sam, thanks for the yummy recipes, some good ones in there.'
I'm making rhubarb and apple crumble for tonight's dessert with a lamb roast as our main meal. I add a good slosh of port liqueur into the pot with rhubarb and it gives it a great flavour, without a hangover later. 
We have had a big rumble de thump night of thunder and lightening and it's a bit cooler too so wintery comfort food is called for.
Sonja you will be an expert crocheter soon if your knitting is anything to go by you'll do very well with it.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks Sam and ladies. Enjoy your visit with your friend Sam. Hope your oxygen supply is sorted satisfactorily soon, Sam


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm trying to keep up here and catch up on last week's at the same time--when IS rhubarb season, anyhow (in the US)? I still have to try it and forget to look.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Daralene, I've just got through your pictures from Scotland...feeling homesick though I've never been there! :mrgreen: What an adventure!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for the opening,Sam aand the summary.
i have made the sopapilla cheesecake several times and it is easy and good but needs to be eaten the same day.

I have to make something for a church potluck on Sunday. Can't decide between a salad and dessert.

Sorlenna- rhubarb season is NOW.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm trying to keep up here and catch up on last week's at the same time--when IS rhubarb season, anyhow (in the US)? I still have to try it and forget to look.


Mine is ready now, too bad you aren't closer as there's more than I will use.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, you've sure been busy collecting recipes this week.
Thanks to the summary ladies for all you do.
I've spent all afternoon in the garden, out out a bunch of plants but still lots more to go. The wind is so crazy I'm afraid it will beat them to death. Most I put out are in between some greenhouse plastic set upright as a wind break/frost protection.
I feel like having a nap, just sat down with a big glass of water but must rise up & make supper. I was a fool last night & stayed up reading until 1am, today I'm dragging my butt.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Thanks for the opening,Sam aand the summary.
> i have made the sopapilla cheesecake several times and it is easy and good but needs to be eaten the same day.
> 
> I have to make something for a church potluck on Sunday. Can't decide between a salad and dessert.
> ...


Thank you! I will keep an eye out--we are going to the market over the weekend.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Once again, you have outdone yourself Sam. Thank you, and thank you to the ladies for the summaries. I have downloaded the sopapilla recipe and shall use it for Sunday dessert. I had eaten something similar once before, so was excited for the recipe.
Sorry for that crazy Canada wind..not helpful Bonnie 7591. I hope your plants will survive. Julie, so sorry for the health people's stupidity. Perhaps you can get your GP to once again demand you see them, and this time make it sound like you can hardly put one foot ahead of the other. Perhaps that is what they need to hear.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Once again, you have outdone yourself Sam. Thank you, and thank you to the ladies for the summaries. I have downloaded the sopapilla recipe and shall use it for Sunday dessert. I had eaten something similar once before, so was excited for the recipe.
Sorry for that crazy Canada wind..not helpful Bonnie 7591. I hope your plants will survive. Julie, so sorry for the health people's stupidity. Perhaps you can get your GP to once again demand you see them, and this time make it sound like you can hardly put one foot ahead of the other. Perhaps that is what they need to hear.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie, I'd love that--always a bit melancholy in spring because so much will not grow here. I was reading last week's and oh how I miss my raspberry patch & the wild blackberries (we could pick buckets of them). Daddy also has (had? don't know if it's still there) a gooseberry bush. I did find a container of the strawberries they gave me last summer (yay!) so those are in the refrigerator thawing.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Thanks for the opening,Sam aand the summary.
> i have made the sopapilla cheesecake several times and it is easy and good but needs to be eaten the same day.
> 
> I have to make something for a church potluck on Sunday. Can't decide between a salad and dessert.
> ...


Perhaps make a jello salad --- do you remember those from the 1960's with the celery and carrots in them? Salad and dessert in one dish!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for a new start to a new week. I have most of this past week to catch up on as I haven't been home much. I have been asked to make 3 medium vegetable trays for an event at church this weekend so I won't be home much this weekend either. 

Matthew asked me to thank everyone for voting and for being so supportive of him. That means a lot when he asks me to do this as he is usually a quiet man. He can be talkative at times, but not too often. We did find out tonight that he finished 4th in the voting. There were 101 artists so not bad. He plans on trying again next year so we will certainly let everyone know. He was only a few votes away from 3rd place. With everyone's support, he will be a winner some year. Of course he is a winner in our hearts already. 

No updates on Bella in the past few days as the family deals with the loss of their dog. They still have one dog at home. I am sure that Max will be looking for Ranger as they were always together. 

Ohio Joy...Congratulations to Tim for his wonderful awards. He is a winner in our hearts as well. 

Julie...So sorry to hear of the decision for the care of the hip.

Daralene...Thanks for sharing your lovely journey with us.

I am sure there is more going on that I would love to share my love and support for, but I am quite behind in my computer time. May your weekend be filled with love and blessings. I will be working and volunteering when I am not working so I won't be around much this weekend either.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hugs & blessings to Bella and her family, Mary, and to you as well, for you are one of their angels. Hearty congratulations to Matthew! Since he keeps getting better all the time, I know he will get even more votes next year! :thumbup:

I got up to page 62 of last week's, now need to wash the supper dishes and may knit on my socks (2 1/2 pairs done so far) a bit. I'll get pictures soon.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Just marking my spot, its1am and I really should be in bed asleep, thanks for opening the TP Sam will check the recipes later, but off to bed night all x


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Wonderful day with daughter. Off to take DGD to school event. Unfortunately this means I miss DD's choir concert but it helps her out.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

I thought I should wait for the new Tea Party to post about my day. The cardioversion was done and deemed successful. I was home by 10:30 am. I have been very tired today, but I think that is the result of the sedation meds used. Now just to see if it holds. The doctor said to see him within two weeks, but when I called to make the appointment I was given June 16, which is almost a month! I had just awakened from a nap and didn't dispute this, but I plan to call back on Monday and try to change it.

Julie, it really makes me angry that you have been denied your hip operation. Perhaps if the powers that be had to suffer the pain they would not be so callous. I know what hip pain is like, and it affects everything you do. Here's hoping your doctor can help you get back on the list.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

WooHoo for successful procedure, Marikay. Healing thoughts coming to you!

Julie, I just saw the bit about the water bill :shock: and the operation. Grr. I'm sorry you have to keep suffering.

Okay, I read everything from last week, and now I'm off to knit...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Once again, you have outdone yourself Sam. Thank you, and thank you to the ladies for the summaries. I have downloaded the sopapilla recipe and shall use it for Sunday dessert. I had eaten something similar once before, so was excited for the recipe.
> Sorry for that crazy Canada wind..not helpful Bonnie 7591. I hope your plants will survive. Julie, so sorry for the health people's stupidity. Perhaps you can get your GP to once again demand you see them, and this time make it sound like you can hardly put one foot ahead of the other. Perhaps that is what they need to hear.


 :thumbup: I will be trying!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Marikay glad your op went well. Take good care of yourself.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks for a new start to a new week. I have most of this past week to catch up on as I haven't been home much. I have been asked to make 3 medium vegetable trays for an event at church this weekend so I won't be home much this weekend either.
> 
> Matthew asked me to thank everyone for voting and for being so supportive of him. That means a lot when he asks me to do this as he is usually a quiet man. He can be talkative at times, but not too often. We did find out tonight that he finished 4th in the voting. There were 101 artists so not bad. He plans on trying again next year so we will certainly let everyone know. He was only a few votes away from 3rd place. With everyone's support, he will be a winner some year. Of course he is a winner in our hearts already.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: Thanks Mary.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> I thought I should wait for the new Tea Party to post about my day. The cardioversion was done and deemed successful. I was home by 10:30 am. I have been very tired today, but I think that is the result of the sedation meds used. Now just to see if it holds. The doctor said to see him within two weeks, but when I called to make the appointment I was given June 16, which is almost a month! I had just awakened from a nap and didn't dispute this, but I plan to call back on Monday and try to change it.
> 
> Julie, it really makes me angry that you have been denied your hip operation. Perhaps if the powers that be had to suffer the pain they would not be so callous. I know what hip pain is like, and it affects everything you do. Here's hoping your doctor can help you get back on the list.


They should try living with it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> WooHoo for successful procedure, Marikay. Healing thoughts coming to you!
> 
> Julie, I just saw the bit about the water bill :shock: and the operation. Grr. I'm sorry you have to keep suffering.
> 
> Okay, I read everything from last week, and now I'm off to knit...


It is a pest- hopefully though the water situation will resolve soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Marikay glad your op went well. Take good care of yourself.


ditto.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm glad your procedure was successful, take it easy & hopefully you will be back to normal soon.



Marikayknits said:


> I thought I should wait for the new Tea Party to post about my day. The cardioversion was done and deemed successful. I was home by 10:30 am. I have been very tired today, but I think that is the result of the sedation meds used. Now just to see if it holds. The doctor said to see him within two weeks, but when I called to make the appointment I was given June 16, which is almost a month! I had just awakened from a nap and didn't dispute this, but I plan to call back on Monday and try to change it.
> 
> Julie, it really makes me angry that you have been denied your hip operation. Perhaps if the powers that be had to suffer the pain they would not be so callous. I know what hip pain is like, and it affects everything you do. Here's hoping your doctor can help you get back on the list.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marikay, so glad your procedure successful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hope you do manage to change your appointment.



Marikayknits said:


> I thought I should wait for the new Tea Party to post about my day. The cardioversion was done and deemed successful. I was home by 10:30 am. I have been very tired today, but I think that is the result of the sedation meds used. Now just to see if it holds. The doctor said to see him within two weeks, but when I called to make the appointment I was given June 16, which is almost a month! I had just awakened from a nap and didn't dispute this, but I plan to call back on Monday and try to change it.
> 
> Julie, it really makes me angry that you have been denied your hip operation. Perhaps if the powers that be had to suffer the pain they would not be so callous. I know what hip pain is like, and it affects everything you do. Here's hoping your doctor can help you get back on the list.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Hi Sam, thanks for the yummy recipes, some good ones in there.'
> I'm making rhubarb and apple crumble for tonight's dessert with a lamb roast as our main meal. I add a good slosh of port liqueur into the pot with rhubarb and it gives it a great flavour, without a hangover later.
> We have had a big rumble de thump night of thunder and lightening and it's a bit cooler too so wintery comfort food is called for.
> Sonja you will be an expert crocheter soon if your knitting is anything to go by you'll do very well with it.


Thank you Fan I'm getting more used to the hook , it doesn't feel as awkward as it did and I've learned a few more stitches 
Your rhubarb and apple crumble sounds delicious long time since I made a crumble just might make one as its the week end


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Marikayknits said:


> I thought I should wait for the new Tea Party to post about my day. The cardioversion was done and deemed successful. I was home by 10:30 am. I have been very tired today, but I think that is the result of the sedation meds used. Now just to see if it holds. The doctor said to see him within two weeks, but when I called to make the appointment I was given June 16, which is almost a month! I had just awakened from a nap and didn't dispute this, but I plan to call back on Monday and try to change it.
> 
> glad all went well and you are back home and hopefully resting
> Hopefully you can get your appointment changed


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Fan I'm getting more used to the hook , it doesn't feel as awkward as it did and I've learned a few more stitches
> Your rhubarb and apple crumble sounds delicious long time since I made a crumble just might make one as its the week end


It's all about practice with the crochet and you'll be fine for sure.
Well we just had our evening meal and it was great. The lamb roast was yummy. 
We have a dairy co, called Lewis Road Creamery, making the most delicious organic products from herds of jersey cows. I used their butter in crumble topping, and vanilla icecream to accompany. The result was a big mmmmm! In fact I think a second helping might be on the agenda. Oh yeah!😜


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> It's all about practice with the crochet and you'll be fine for sure.
> Well we just had our evening meal and it was great. The lamb roast was yummy.
> We have a dairy co, called Lewis Road Creamery, making the most delicious organic products from herds of jersey cows. I used their butter in crumble topping, and vanilla icecream to accompany. The result was a big mmmmm! In fact I think a second helping might be on the agenda. Oh yeah!😜


I had a soup I invented with mushroom, broccoli and blue cheese, it was yummy, definitely a chillier night.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a soup I invented with mushroom, broccoli and blue cheese, it was yummy, definitely a chillier night.


Ooooh that sounds rather scrumptious too! After the horribly wet and thundery day today it's good to have a nice wintery warm meal.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Ooooh that sounds rather scrumptious too! After the horribly wet and thundery day today it's good to have a nice wintery warm meal.


It was! Poor Ringo has not been enjoying the thunder.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Well I have just had a very painful interesting walk with the dog . My bloomin knee started hurting and I don't mean my already bad one , this time the right one but the pain felt the same . Think it's cartilage trouble but I'm hoping not . Mishka was very good and walked slowly as I grit my teeth and limped home . Not hurting now so fingers crossed it was just a one off 
Anyone know where I can go for a full body transplant I'm definitely due an upgrade ?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> It's all about practice with the crochet and you'll be fine for sure.
> Well we just had our evening meal and it was great. The lamb roast was yummy.
> We have a dairy co, called Lewis Road Creamery, making the most delicious organic products from herds of jersey cows. I used their butter in crumble topping, and vanilla icecream to accompany. The result was a big mmmmm! In fact I think a second helping might be on the agenda. Oh yeah!😜


Oh my, I'm so homesick right now. My dad raised and milked Jerseys and that's the best butter and ice cream around!! And to think of that used in a rhubarb (another of our family favorites) which we would eat raw from the plant. There was a huge patch of rhubarb and we froze quite a lot each year so had sauces and pies and jams all year long. Lamb is such a treat for us - only have it one or twice a year. Sounds fantastic!

I'm going to try to get some rhubarb growing - DH has cut it down twice now; he didn't grow up with it (but his Mom loved it). I have to find a place all by itself with a fence around it with a "keep off" sign on it for him.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh my, I'm so homesick right now. My dad raised and milked Jerseys and that's the best butter and ice cream around!! And to think of that used in a rhubarb (another of our family favorites) which we would eat raw from the plant. There was a huge patch of rhubarb and we froze quite a lot each year so had sauces and pies and jams all year long. Lamb is such a treat for us - only have it one or twice a year. Sounds fantastic!
> 
> I'm going to try to get some rhubarb growing - DH has cut it down twice now; he didn't grow up with it (but his Mom loved it). I have to find a place all by itself with a fence around it with a "keep off" sign on it for him.


You are up very early. I am off to work. Hope you can get some rhubarb growing.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh Rookie, I wish I could send you some, homemade memories are simply the best. These organically grown products are quite expensive to buy but sooo worth the results. The milk tastes completely different to the usual stuff we get which had all the goodies removed. It's definitely childhood revisited.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.jessica-tromp.nl/

For all of you who love to explore new stitches, patterns, other crafts.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Good to hear your procedure was deemed successful Marikay,but if the doctors say return in 2 weeks surely that is when your return visit should be a day or two either way is fine but not 2 weeks later, hope you get that sorted.\are you feeling better today?


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

love things like crumble but since its just me here I dont bother any more so usually end up with fruit and icecream not the same is it?


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

when you find your body upgrade Sonja can you post the link, think a few of us would like one as well
:lol:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.jessica-tromp.nl/
> 
> For all of you who love to explore new stitches, patterns, other crafts.


Rookie that the last thing I need between KTP and looking at sites like that I wont get much knitting done :lol: :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> when you find your body upgrade Sonja can you post the link, think a few of us would like one as well
> :lol:


I will . The amount of time I spend looking for patterns it's only a matter of time before I come across a pattern for a body :lol:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

The rate at which science is moving, we will be able to replace body parts etc which have been grown in the lab, as a normal procedure in times to come. . What was once science fiction is fast becoming reality. What will that do to the over population of our world? 
Quite exciting but also scary!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I have just had a very painful interesting walk with the dog . My bloomin knee started hurting and I don't mean my already bad one , this time the right one but the pain felt the same . Think it's cartilage trouble but I'm hoping not . Mishka was very good and walked slowly as I grit my teeth and limped home . Not hurting now so fingers crossed it was just a one off
> Anyone know where I can go for a full body transplant I'm definitely due an upgrade ?


I do hope it turns out not to be something serious, I could do with a total transplant sometimes, too!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do hope it turns out not to be something serious, I could do with a total transplant sometimes, too!


It's back to hurting so I'm sat now with my feet up and a cuppa in my hands . It's been coming and going all morning 
It looks ok no swelling or anything just pain that lasts about 5- 10 minutes and leaves it feeling tender . At least I have a good excuse for getting the knitting out . Not sure what I want to do since I'm stuck on the crochet booties


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

I am struggling with sciatica just now Julie and the pain often has me near to tears, but that is nowhere as much as you are having to deal with...hopefully your doctor will get the DHB to change their minds


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Sonja you will just have to sit on your bum and take things easy, dont take to long before consulting doctor if the pain continues


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

This is the last baby item for the moment ....the hat to go with the lilac set


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I will . The amount of time I spend looking for patterns it's only a matter of time before I come across a pattern for a body :lol:


After the last couple of days, I need a new one too. When you find the pattern, I'd like a size 10 with long legs, good knees, hips and spine.
I must have been hunching over the computer and not watching my posture as my back and shoulders started aching yesterday and kept me from getting much sleep last night. I'll take some Aleve and hot bath with Epsom salts to see if I can ease it a bit. I need to start watching the amount of time I sit at the computer -- have to get up and walk around and shake out the tension more often.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> This is the last baby item for the moment ....the hat to go with the lilac set


It's gorgeous Agnes . Lovely colour , 
What size crochet converse booties did you make Agnes as I'm making the newborn size and I cannot find the video of how she makes the second sole and attatches it . I am planning on doing the first sole pattern again and figuring out what round to stop on


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's back to hurting so I'm sat now with my feet up and a cuppa in my hands . It's been coming and going all morning
> It looks ok no swelling or anything just pain that lasts about 5- 10 minutes and leaves it feeling tender . At least I have a good excuse for getting the knitting out . Not sure what I want to do since I'm stuck on the crochet booties


Could be a bone spur that gets in the wrong place. Hope it works itself out with taking some anti-inflamatory and pain meds. Hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> After the last couple of days, I need a new one too. When you find the pattern, I'd like a size 10 with long legs, good knees, hips and spine.
> I must have been hunching over the computer and not watching my posture as my back and shoulders started aching yesterday and kept me from getting much sleep last night. I'll take some Aleve and hot bath with Epsom salts to see if I can ease it a bit. I need to start watching the amount of time I sit at the computer -- have to get up and walk around and shake out the tension more often.


So I'm thinking we will all be wanting the same size then :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I am struggling with sciatica just now Julie and the pain often has me near to tears, but that is nowhere as much as you are having to deal with...hopefully your doctor will get the DHB to change their minds


That is a horrible pain. it's the only time I've ever heard my Mom complain of pain as when the diabetes affected her sciatica. Hope you find something that will give you relief.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

agnescr said:


> This is the last baby item for the moment ....the hat to go with the lilac set


That is fantastic - I hope you get to see it modeled.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's gorgeous Agnes . Lovely colour ,
> What size crochet converse booties did you make Agnes as I'm making the newborn size and I cannot find the video of how she makes the second sole and attatches it . I am planning on doing the first sole pattern again and figuring out what round to stop on


www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9w4nf3ruSo

I seem to be having problems with links from youtube highlight and right click then go to its part 5

well I did them all.started with the preemie and worked up


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Could be a bone spur that gets in the wrong place. Hope it works itself out with taking some anti-inflamatory and pain meds. Hope you're feeling better soon.


Took the tablets and put my old knee brace on it . Have everything I need right here spread all around me and as it is absolutely pouring down outside have no intentions of moving anytime soon


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9w4nf3ruSo
> 
> I seem to be having problems with links from youtube highlight and right click then go to its part 5
> 
> well I did them all.started with the preemie and worked up


Thank you I'll take another look . I can find the one for the smaller size just not for the one I want . I'll go check now

Edit found it straight away thank you


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

only 2 pairs of converse slippers left, the purple are the preemie size 2 inch sole which still need buttons and the green are the newborn size, I seem to be the only one who likes that colour,as nobody seems to want them


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

It's really raining, very hard at the moment. May change a few weekend plans for some, but not me - same ole',same ole'. Trying to get thru ( not misspelled ) my craft, sewing room. Why does so much "stuff" get put in there and just dropped, it will not put itself away. Looks like that will be my project for awhile. I'm ashamed of myself to let this happen, I need a room twice the size I think. Only hand work at this time is the "stash" afghan, using small balls of yarn, any color. Doing it in rows, garter stitch, OK so far. My balcony pots look nice, growing and pretty, 4 yellow tomatoes, with blooms, wish me luck. Try to keep up with the readings, not much news from here to report, but will keep in touch...Sharon in Virginia Beach


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That is a horrible pain. it's the only time I've ever heard my Mom complain of pain as when the diabetes affected her sciatica. Hope you find something that will give you relief.


Am having a wee bit trouble with the diabetes as well so its not helping,but neither are the painkillers and anti inflammatorys


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Sharon if you got a room twice as big it would only become the home of twice as much stuff :lol: :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Took the tablets and put my old knee brace on it . Have everything I need right here spread all around me and as it is absolutely pouring down outside have no intentions of moving anytime soon


Hope that resting it helps relieve the pain. Sometimes, we all need rainy days to catch up on "ourselves".


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Am having a wee bit trouble with the diabetes as well so its not helping,but neither are the painkillers and anti inflammatorys


Sorry to hear that the meds aren't helping; hope you find something to give you relief soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Am having a wee bit trouble with the diabetes as well so its not helping,but neither are the painkillers and anti inflammatorys


Mom had late-age onset of diabetes and it was so hard for her to relearn her eating habits, etc. My sister was down nearby in Florida to her and we all wish we'd educated ourselves on the signs of uncontrolled diabetes. As far as Mom would tell us is that she was fine and "behaving" herself as she called it. One day on the phone, she was slurring words and I called my sister to go over there for a wellness check and Mom was not doing so well afterall. I think there is so much more education and information available now, but this is one of our "family" diseases as is cancer, heart issues, and high blood pressure. Not sure which one scares me more.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

the only one I dont have an issue with is cancer,the rest i suffer from


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Flyty1n, thanks to the summaries I was able to see your photos of your drive and the mountains in Spring. What a gorgeous area you live in and what lovely photos. Truly breathtaking and to think you live there.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> It's back to hurting so I'm sat now with my feet up and a cuppa in my hands . It's been coming and going all morning
> It looks ok no swelling or anything just pain that lasts about 5- 10 minutes and leaves it feeling tender . At least I have a good excuse for getting the knitting out . Not sure what I want to do since I'm stuck on the crochet booties


Sonja, hope your knee settles quickly with rest. What a wonderful excuse to sit and knit or crochet! If it's no better tomorrow maybe a trip to the doctor might be in order.

Thanks Sam and summary ladies for starting us off on another week. Loads of delicious recipes as always!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

agnescr said:


> This is the last baby item for the moment ....the hat to go with the lilac set


Just gorgeous!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, you always out do yourself with the recipes. Thank you so much. I still make the cauliflower steaks. Have a wonderful time with Ron. How amazing his home must be with all that work he has done. It sounds so lovely and to be able to enjoy being outside on the deck or under it if it rains is fabulous. Have a lovely time visiting with him. Yes, friends really are a treasure of life. 

Hope everything works out with the oxygen to your satisfaction. I know the change will take some adjusting, but pray it is even better than now.

My but the grandchildren are busy. So much going on with them that it must keep your life very interesting.

I'm working on the socks for DH. Have ordered yarn to do Designers workshop for the Pfeilraupe. Still have DH's sweater to do.

Hoping to get together with my son soon for lunch but haven't heard anything back. Wonder if he lost his mobile phone. It is a gorgeous day today, although overcast. Yesterday was the same but with bright and glorious sun. Think I mentioned that this chiropractor has really helped my neck and is working on my back and hips. Will try and do the sciatica stretches today. Not getting much sleep as I'm getting it no matter which side I sleep on and I'm a side sleeper. Spent most of the night up so I guess today will be a good nap for sure.

Just got news that a young friend's DD was diagnosed with breast cancer and had a bilateral mastectomy. My friend is probably in her 50's by now so daughter may be in late 20's or early 30's. So sad. It has brought them so close together and the daughter is staying at her mom's. There had been estrangement and now the daughter knows how valuable her mom's love is and that she is always there for her. Her daughter was in nursing school but I'm not sure if she has graduated or not.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I see we will get upgraded KP software. Looks like some positives with being able to send photos in PM's and to edit them until read. Also the quote reply will not go above 500 characters in the copied text, so that is good too. Perhaps some negatives to accept, but it looks quite positive to me and as if they are really trying to make it easier for us. I'm excited to see how it works.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

agnescr said:


> only 2 pairs of converse slippers left, the purple are the preemie size 2 inch sole which still need buttons and the green are the newborn size, I seem to be the only one who likes that colour,as nobody seems to want them


Hard to believe no-one wants them. They are adorable and so well done. I would think those colors would be popular. Hope you find someone who will appreciate them. Too cute to sit around.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Am having a wee bit trouble with the diabetes as well so its not helping,but neither are the painkillers and anti inflammatorys


I will have to look up your other posts to see more. So sorry you are having problems and I'm sure the diabetes always complicates things. Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Sharon if you got a room twice as big it would only become the home of twice as much stuff :lol: :lol:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: So true. Ask me, I know. Have a big house now and a bigger mess.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I have just had a very painful interesting walk with the dog . My bloomin knee started hurting and I don't mean my already bad one , this time the right one but the pain felt the same . Think it's cartilage trouble but I'm hoping not . Mishka was very good and walked slowly as I grit my teeth and limped home . Not hurting now so fingers crossed it was just a one off
> Anyone know where I can go for a full body transplant I'm definitely due an upgrade ?


I hope your knee is better by now, maybe all the gardening is adding to the trouble? I bought some foam knee pads that have helped quite a bit but I'm still stiff & sore this morning after all the crawling around the last few days. 
I have a bridal shower to go to st 1pm, then off to DHs ants 90th birthday party at 4 so have an excuse not to do too much today :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

agnescr said:


> I am struggling with sciatica just now Julie and the pain often has me near to tears, but that is nowhere as much as you are having to deal with...hopefully your doctor will get the DHB to change their minds


If we lived closer we could do the exercises for sciatica together and commiserate over a cuppa'.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme, sorry to hear about your good knee acting up. That's not good at all. Do you have over the counter bio-freeze. I found it in Scotland. It is like a gel and you put it on the area and it is like an ice pack but it goes with you as it stays on and won't freeze your skin like real ice. Lasts for hours. Also hot baths and soaking in between. Hope it clears up without too much trouble. So many have problems with walking and it is such a vital part of life.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh my, I'm so homesick right now. My dad raised and milked Jerseys and that's the best butter and ice cream around!! And to think of that used in a rhubarb (another of our family favorites) which we would eat raw from the plant. There was a huge patch of rhubarb and we froze quite a lot each year so had sauces and pies and jams all year long. Lamb is such a treat for us - only have it one or twice a year. Sounds fantastic!
> 
> I'm going to try to get some rhubarb growing - DH has cut it down twice now; he didn't grow up with it (but his Mom loved it). I have to find a place all by itself with a fence around it with a "keep off" sign on it for him.


Mohave some rhubarb coming really nicely now, I transplanted from DS garden last year. I've planted it a few times over the years by my DH always kills it to. He doesn't like it either although he did grow up with it. I don't care for it as fruit, my mom used to mix it with raspberries & make canned fruit, but I love rhubarb custard pie & it makes good cake & muffins too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Want to try and go through the summary now and see all I missed.

Hugs to all of you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

agnescr said:


> when you find your body upgrade Sonja can you post the link, think a few of us would like one as well
> :lol:


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm not even through last week's halfway yet! :roll: But I plan to get caught up!
> 
> I did do some shopping on amazon to spend my gift cards--am getting an Amazon Fire tablet, as my research says it does read pdfs, so no more lugging the laptop to my knitting chair to look at patterns. WooHoo! I also ordered _In the Footsteps of Sheep_--will let you know how that is.
> 
> ...


You will love In The Footsteps of Sheep. Haven't finished because of traveling, but I love it. Patterns to knit too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sassafras, what a lovely project bag.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I am struggling with sciatica just now Julie and the pain often has me near to tears, but that is nowhere as much as you are having to deal with...hopefully your doctor will get the DHB to change their minds


I used to have trouble with sciatica but now I do some yoga exercises when I feel the first twinge & hardly have any trouble with it, thank goodness as it can be pretty nasty.
If you think you would like to try them, PM me & I will try to explain.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> The rate at which science is moving, we will be able to replace body parts etc which have been grown in the lab, as a normal procedure in times to come. . What was once science fiction is fast becoming reality. What will that do to the over population of our world?
> Quite exciting but also scary!


It's truly amazing how far they have come in the last 40 yrs. the Saskatoon hospital that I worked in years ago pioneered much of the kidney transplant surgeries in Canada, when I was first working few survived long, now it's become almost a routine procedure & people do very well. Amen I went to school with had a kidney & pancreas transplant, had been muslin dependant diabetic since 15, now fine! Amazing.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> The rate at which science is moving, we will be able to replace body parts etc which have been grown in the lab, as a normal procedure in times to come. . What was once science fiction is fast becoming reality. What will that do to the over population of our world?
> Quite exciting but also scary!


It's truly amazing how far they have come in the last 40 yrs. the Saskatoon hospital that I worked in years ago pioneered much of the kidney transplant surgeries in Canada, when I was first working few survived long, now it's become almost a routine procedure & people do very well. Amen I went to school with had a kidney & pancreas transplant, had been muslin dependant diabetic since 15, now fine! Amazing.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> After the last couple of days, I need a new one too. When you find the pattern, I'd like a size 10 with long legs, good knees, hips and spine.
> I must have been hunching over the computer and not watching my posture as my back and shoulders started aching yesterday and kept me from getting much sleep last night. I'll take some Aleve and hot bath with Epsom salts to see if I can ease it a bit. I need to start watching the amount of time I sit at the computer -- have to get up and walk around and shake out the tension more often.[/quote
> 
> me too, maybe we can get a 2 for 1 sale 😅 Hope your back s feeling better after a good soak. I find if I work at my quilts too long, I'm the same


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

agnescr said:


> only 2 pairs of converse slippers left, the purple are the preemie size 2 inch sole which still need buttons and the green are the newborn size, I seem to be the only one who likes that colour,as nobody seems to want them


I love those colors & your hat is lovely too!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kate, that picture of Loch Ness in winter is wonderful.

Julie, good start on the Pfeilraupe and lovely yarn. I'm waiting for yarn but am hoping I can get the hang of it when the yarn comes.
Oh No...Just saw where you were bumped off the list for your hip surgery. So sorry Julie. I wonder if the doctor can write a letter if you explain to him how you have to be able to grocery shop, etc. Don't downplay it, let the doctor know how this could impact your being able to eat and clean.

Poledra, love that slipper. Bravo on the exercises!

Bonnie, I probably saw the clan stone if it is still there. I love the bagpipes. Know a lot of people don't but to me it is always associated with such special happenings when I lived in the Highlands of Haliburton. Thank you so much for sharing your special heritage and I would have missed that were it not for Kate, Darowil, and Lurker.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I wonder f some of the aches & pains you all are having is due to the damp weather? You could share that with me & maybe help us all&#128516; We caught the edge of a thunderstorm last night but only got enough rain to settle the dust , not looking great out there, overcast & wndy but I don't think we will get any moisture from it. At least we didn't get the snow western Alberta got yesterday. Tradionally May Long Weekend has terrible weather. DS took our camper over to Turtle Lake, friends of his own the golf course there & are having a "party" weekend


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> If we lived closer we could do the exercises for sciatica together and commiserate over a cuppa'.


Found some stretching exercises on line, some easy enough others i find difficult


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

agnescr said:


> the only one I dont have an issue with is cancer,the rest i suffer from


You have my gentle hugs and prayers. The heart issues seem to have overlooked the girls, but all 8 brothers have had major issues - cause of death of oldest brother when he was 63 and my father when he was 50. The other brothers have had procedures ranging from meds to quintuple bypass!

Cancer and blood pressure are my biggest worries. Not much I can do about #1, but am now 9 years cancer free so worry about it less - blood pressure is controlled by meds, so I'm not complaining.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, you always out do yourself with the recipes. Thank you so much. I still make the cauliflower steaks. Have a wonderful time with Ron. How amazing his home must be with all that work he has done. It sounds so lovely and to be able to enjoy being outside on the deck or under it if it rains is fabulous. Have a lovely time visiting with him. Yes, friends really are a treasure of life.
> 
> Hope everything works out with the oxygen to your satisfaction. I know the change will take some adjusting, but pray it is even better than now.
> 
> ...


Saying lots of prayers for your friend's daughter. Glad the two of them have reconciled.

Love the photo you picked for your new avatar.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's back to hurting so I'm sat now with my feet up and a cuppa in my hands . It's been coming and going all morning
> It looks ok no swelling or anything just pain that lasts about 5- 10 minutes and leaves it feeling tender . At least I have a good excuse for getting the knitting out . Not sure what I want to do since I'm stuck on the crochet booties


I am hoping you have solved the 'what to do' problem!
So sorry about this knee, as Joy puts it 'Dagnabbit'


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mohave some rhubarb coming really nicely now, I transplanted from DS garden last year. I've planted it a few times over the years by my DH always kills it to. He doesn't like it either although he did grow up with it. I don't care for it as fruit, my mom used to mix it with raspberries & make canned fruit, but I love rhubarb custard pie & it makes good cake & muffins too.


My sister is a real afficianado (maybe the new KP software will include spell check?) of rhubarb and it doesn't grow in Florida where she is now so I hope to get some and make jams, etc. that I can take to her when we get together mid June at the family reunion. I personally love it just as a rhubarb sauce - would eat it over ice cream or with bread and butter. I love it in muffins with raspberries or blueberries. The Farmers Almanac recipe book has some great recipes as does the Rhubarb Compendium. I'll probably make some rhubarb/strawberry jam for my sister. The stores are beginning to have it available, but I think I'll go out to a local farm and see if they have some for sale - maybe even help me figure out to start my own patches; I want to do asparagus too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I am struggling with sciatica just now Julie and the pain often has me near to tears, but that is nowhere as much as you are having to deal with...hopefully your doctor will get the DHB to change their minds


I would say, Agnes that your Sciatica pain is pretty severe. The pain I am in is livable with, just makes me so tired.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> This is the last baby item for the moment ....the hat to go with the lilac set


Very sweet! 
BTW Agnes, how are those mangled fingertips of yours now a days? Are they still over-sensitised, or have they settled down? At one point you were not able to use the index finger, wasn't it? I really hope I never damage my hands.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Kate, that picture of Loch Ness in winter is wonderful.
> 
> Julie, good start on the Pfeilraupe and lovely yarn. I'm waiting for yarn but am hoping I can get the hang of it when the yarn comes.
> Oh No...Just saw where you were bumped off the list for your hip surgery. So sorry Julie. I wonder if the doctor can write a letter if you explain to him how you have to be able to grocery shop, etc. Don't downplay it, let the doctor know how this could impact your being able to eat and clean.
> ...


The yarn is a bit tricky to work, being so fine, I've spotted an increase where the stitches are set to 'run' - I need to catch them, no way am I going back, when it takes around an hour up and down.
I will be discussing matters with the doctor, when I can make an appointment.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I wonder f some of the aches & pains you all are having is due to the damp weather? You could share that with me & maybe help us all😄 We caught the edge of a thunderstorm last night but only got enough rain to settle the dust , not looking great out there, overcast & wndy but I don't think we will get any moisture from it. At least we didn't get the snow western Alberta got yesterday. Tradionally May Long Weekend has terrible weather. DS took our camper over to Turtle Lake, friends of his own the golf course there & are having a "party" weekend


I know i have more pain in hips feet and fingers during wet or wintery weather and it has been rather wet this week


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

The index finger will never improve Julie, even trimming the nail, which has thickened considerably is a chore, its not painful just very sensitive to the touch so I use it as little as possible it just sticks up in the air when i am knitting,knit English style for our American friends info. but it helps with the tension when I crochet though it is the middle finger that does all the work.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

what yarn did you opt for to do wrap Julie?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> The index finger will never improve Julie, even trimming the nail, which has thickened considerably is a chore, its not painful just very sensitive to the touch so I use it as little as possible it just sticks up in the air when i am knitting,knit English style for our American friends info. but it helps with the tension when I crochet though it is the middle finger that does all the work.


Hats off to you Agnes, for working out a way round the problem, one of the many things one has to learn to live with.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> what yarn did you opt for to do wrap Julie?


I am not sure I follow you, Agnes!? The yarn I am using for Pfeilraupe has no label.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

yarn weight? will need to get some idea how various weight affect how the wrap knits up

couldnt remember the name but thats it


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Just checking in. Sorry to hear that so many are experiencing pain. It does so make it hard to focus on more interesting things. {{{HUGS}}} to those in need.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Am having a wee bit trouble with the diabetes as well so its not helping,but neither are the painkillers and anti inflammatorys


Do you have a pain doctor you can see for a local injection with steroid to help with the problem? I hope you do.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto Marikay! So thankful all is well.


sassafras123 said:


> Marikay, so glad your procedure successful.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So perfectly lovely!


agnescr said:


> This is the last baby item for the moment ....the hat to go with the lilac set


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Do you have a pain doctor you can see for a local injection with steroid to help with the problem? I hope you do.


No nothing like that here just grin and bear it,dope up with painkillers


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You have my gentle hugs and prayers. The heart issues seem to have overlooked the girls, but all 8 brothers have had major issues - cause of death of oldest brother when he was 63 and my father when he was 50. The other brothers have had procedures ranging from meds to quintuple bypass!
> 
> Cancer and blood pressure are my biggest worries. Not much I can do about #1, but am now 9 years cancer free so worry about it less - blood pressure is controlled by meds, so I'm not complaining.


Sounds like my family. Cancer in my moms family & heart/ BP problems in my Dads. So far no cancer but I have high BP & cholesterol & on med's. I have an appointment on Tuesday with the specialist about my thyroid can results, the letter says the appointment also includes a surgeon, I'm a little worried about that😳 Don't know exactly what's up.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My sister is a real afficianado (maybe the new KP software will include spell check?) of rhubarb and it doesn't grow in Florida where she is now so I hope to get some and make jams, etc. that I can take to her when we get together mid June at the family reunion. I personally love it just as a rhubarb sauce - would eat it over ice cream or with bread and butter. I love it in muffins with raspberries or blueberries. The Farmers Almanac recipe book has some great recipes as does the Rhubarb Compendium. I'll probably make some rhubarb/strawberry jam for my sister. The stores are beginning to have it available, but I think I'll go out to a local farm and see if they have some for sale - maybe even help me figure out to start my own patches; I want to do asparagus too.


My mom used to make a jam that was really good. Rhubarb chopped, sugar sprinkled over it & left sit overnight, then the jam made by adding rasberry jello. I don't know what happened to the recipe & I've never seen another like it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Finally got my grocery shopping done late this morning early afternoon. DD fortunately was here to help by bringing it in from the car for me and helped put it away. Ditto to the damp weather causing aches and pains. Will be glad to see the rain move on when it does. Ache, ache, ache. 
Okay, enough complaining. So much to be thankful for I'm refusing to waste my time any more on it. 

Will TTYL.....off to try and get some "stuff" done today. {{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> So perfectly lovely!


next project, already has 244 stitches goes up to 399 stitches then onto a row of eyelet increase which takes final count to 378 before dividing for fronts,sleeves etc

it is the February lady sweater from 2009 in the largest size, me being round like a barrel :roll:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My mom used to make a jam that was really good. Rhubarb chopped, sugar sprinkled over it & left sit overnight, then the jam made by adding rasberry jello. I don't know what happened to the recipe & I've never seen another like it.


Sounds nice, but did it keep? The fast boiling of a traditional jam has always seemed to be a essential part of the preserving process. Still, good to have something that kept a bit longer, I suppose, even if it didn't make it into the store cupboard for the dark days of winter! :thumbup:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finally got my grocery shopping done late this morning early afternoon. DD fortunately was here to help by bringing it in from the car for me and helped put it away. Ditto to the damp weather causing aches and pains. Will be glad to see the rain move on when it does. Ache, ache, ache.
> Okay, enough complaining. So much to be thankful for I'm refusing to waste my time any more on it.
> 
> Will TTYL.....off to try and get some "stuff" done today. {{{HUGS}}}}


I'm with you there, Gwen. I hate shopping with anyone else, but it is always good to have some help unloading the bags. We have cold and rain at the moment, too, and the fingers on my right hand are really cramping. I am applying little and often as the rule for knitting!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Sonja, hope your knee settles quickly with rest. What a wonderful excuse to sit and knit or crochet! If it's no better tomorrow maybe a trip to the doctor might be in order.
> 
> Thanks Sam and summary ladies for starting us off on another week. Loads of delicious recipes as always!


It's settled down as far as I can tell , I haven't moved a lot and I've took pain medication so I will wait and see what it feels like tomorrow .Had a nice visit from my oldest son , he stayed for a couple of hours before he went home to watch his beloved Man U play in the F.A cup final . They were getting beat but I think it's 1 all at the moment


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The yarn is a bit tricky to work, being so fine, I've spotted an increase where the stitches are set to 'run' - I need to catch them, no way am I going back, when it takes around an hour up and down.
> I will be discussing matters with the doctor, when I can make an appointment.


Glad you caught that spot and can keep it from running. What size needles are you using with the fine yarn?

Hope the doctor can help. Do you think he would just talk with you on the phone so you don't have to pay for an appointment, although in Germany we were charged for calling on the phone.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Swedenme, sorry to hear about your good knee acting up. That's not good at all. Do you have over the counter bio-freeze. I found it in Scotland. It is like a gel and you put it on the area and it is like an ice pack but it goes with you as it stays on and won't freeze your skin like real ice. Lasts for hours. Also hot baths and soaking in between. Hope it clears up without too much trouble. So many have problems with walking and it is such a vital part of life.


Thank you for that advice I think I know what you mean . I will have a look for some next time I'm at the pharmacy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finally got my grocery shopping done late this morning early afternoon. DD fortunately was here to help by bringing it in from the car for me and helped put it away. Ditto to the damp weather causing aches and pains. Will be glad to see the rain move on when it does. Ache, ache, ache.
> Okay, enough complaining. So much to be thankful for I'm refusing to waste my time any more on it.
> 
> Will TTYL.....off to try and get some "stuff" done today. {{{HUGS}}}}


Wishing you sunny weather and less aches.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

agnescr said:


> next project, already has 244 stitches goes up to 399 stitches then onto a row of eyelet increase which takes final count to 378 before dividing for fronts,sleeves etc
> 
> it is the February lady sweater from 2009 in the largest size, me being round like a barrel :roll:


What a lovely color. Looks like raspberries on my screen. Should be lovely.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's truly amazing how far they have come in the last 40 yrs. the Saskatoon hospital that I worked in years ago pioneered much of the kidney transplant surgeries in Canada, when I was first working few survived long, now it's become almost a routine procedure & people do very well. Amen I went to school with had a kidney & pancreas transplant, had been muslin dependant diabetic since 15, now fine! Amazing.


Wow, that does sound like a miracle, especially with him being diabetic. Sounds like miracles are happening with things changing so quickly.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Found some stretching exercises on line, some easy enough others i find difficult


 I would say the easy ones are fine, especially when starting out. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Saying lots of prayers for your friend's daughter. Glad the two of them have reconciled.
> 
> Love the photo you picked for your new avatar.


Thank you on both counts.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope your knee is better by now, maybe all the gardening is adding to the trouble? I bought some foam knee pads that have helped quite a bit but I'm still stiff & sore this morning after all the crawling around the last few days.
> I have a bridal shower to go to st 1pm, then off to DHs ants 90th birthday party at 4 so have an excuse not to do too much today :thumbup: :thumbup:


Happy Birthday to your DH's aunt. 90 is a big one for sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mohave some rhubarb coming really nicely now, I transplanted from DS garden last year. I've planted it a few times over the years by my DH always kills it to. He doesn't like it either although he did grow up with it. I don't care for it as fruit, my mom used to mix it with raspberries & make canned fruit, but I love rhubarb custard pie & it makes good cake & muffins too.


My aunt used to make rhubarb and wild strawberry pie. It was amazing.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

agnescr said:


> when you find your body upgrade Sonja can you post the link, think a few of us would like one as well
> :lol:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: I'm in too!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

agnescr said:


> This is the last baby item for the moment ....the hat to go with the lilac set


So lovely!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marikay, so glad your procedure went well. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a soup I invented with mushroom, broccoli and blue cheese, it was yummy, definitely a chillier night.


That is something I would love and make for sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.jessica-tromp.nl/
> 
> For all of you who love to explore new stitches, patterns, other crafts.


Interesting site Rookie. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> They should try living with it!


I just heard a doctor on the radio talking about his back going out and how awful it was and how he suffered. He said he would certainly feel differently about patients complaining with back pain after this. It sure would make a difference if those making the decisions had suffered from hip pain with bone on bone. They would find it intolerable. Hugs Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> yarn weight? will need to get some idea how various weight affect how the wrap knits up
> 
> couldnt remember the name but thats it


I would say mine is between lace and gossamer weight- probably a bit fine for the design, but I was a bit stumped what else to do with it, Being variegated I wanted to see how it knitted. It is slow going. I also wanted to try out my 2.5mm Addi Turbo needle.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> next project, already has 244 stitches goes up to 399 stitches then onto a row of eyelet increase which takes final count to 378 before dividing for fronts,sleeves etc
> 
> it is the February lady sweater from 2009 in the largest size, me being round like a barrel :roll:


The colour alone will brighten a dull Winter's day!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Glad you caught that spot and can keep it from running. What size needles are you using with the fine yarn?
> 
> Hope the doctor can help. Do you think he would just talk with you on the phone so you don't have to pay for an appointment, although in Germany we were charged for calling on the phone.


Don't get charged extra for calls within NZ, Daralene- but I'd rather see the doctor face to face.

I am using my 2.5mm Addi Turbo circular.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is something I would love and make for sure.


I sweated the mushrooms in butter, but a good Olive Oil would be fine, added a bit of flour, but potato cubes would thicken it too, added the veggie broth I had, cooked about 200g of broccoli (frozen) in the broth, added the wedge of blue cheese, and blitzed it with the hand blender. It was scrummy to my taste- Ringo thought so too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I just heard a doctor on the radio talking about his back going out and how awful it was and how he suffered. He said he would certainly feel differently about patients complaining with back pain after this. It sure would make a difference if those making the decisions had suffered from hip pain with bone on bone. They would find it intolerable. Hugs Julie.


Thanks, Daralene!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> You will love In The Footsteps of Sheep. Haven't finished because of traveling, but I love it. Patterns to knit too.


I think it was the patterns that really sold me (I do love to read, but I find travelogues are often not to my liking). And of course, it's about Scotland, which I'd really like to know "better," so we'll see! It should arrive on Tuesday.

I guess I've been rather busier than I realized lately--DD and I baked cookies, I made three batches of soap, had errands to do (my BFF's bday gift only arrived one day late this year, LOL--and she loves the socks, the soap, and the necklace I made--I have the twin to the necklace, as I bought two pendants at the gem & mineral show). And I've been practicing the Fleegle heel; I really like that one, even if it looks a little odd, but it fits fine. Today I need to run and get some gas in the car, as DD and I have both been driving more than usual and also pick up a new shower curtain liner, as the old one seems to be beyond washing now. I think there's something else--and tomorrow I will look for rhubarb at the market!

Healing thoughts for all in pain or heartache & hugs & blessings all around.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hats off to you Agnes, for working out a way round the problem, one of the many things one has to learn to live with.


Most who know me say if I ever lost use of my hands, I'd try knitting with my toes. :XD: Sad thing is, it's likely true!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My mom used to make a jam that was really good. Rhubarb chopped, sugar sprinkled over it & left sit overnight, then the jam made by adding rasberry jello. I don't know what happened to the recipe & I've never seen another like it.


A quick search turned this one up: http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2011/05/raspberry-rhubarb-jell-o-jam.html

It cooks the rhubarb but sounds tasty (and I don't usually eat jello).

Your soup does sound fantastic, too, Julie. I love soups of all kinds, and throwing it all in one pot and letting it cook is quite convenient for me.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I sweated the mushrooms in butter, but a good Olive Oil would be fine, added a bit of flour, but potato cubes would thicken it too, added the veggie broth I had, cooked about 200g of broccoli (frozen) in the broth, added the wedge of blue cheese, and blitzed it with the hand blender. It was scrummy to my taste- Ringo thought so too!


I often make a Stilton and broccoli soup, which sounds similar to yours. I have never included mushrooms - I am a bit 'take it or leave it' about them, I don't hate them, but am not mad about them either - but it I have some left over in future, I may give them a try! I use potatoes for thickening, although the cheese holds things together pretty well on its own, and Marigold vegetable stock granules work very well if you don't happen to have some stock to hand!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Most who know me say if I ever lost use of my hands, I'd try knitting with my toes. :XD: Sad thing is, it's likely true!


wouldnt be able to reach my toes  :roll:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

can you freeze it? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Mine is ready now, too bad you aren't closer as there's more than I will use.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> can you freeze it? --- sam


wash it dry it cut it into 1inch pieces lay on a lined tray freeze till solid bag and store...as simple as that, or it can be cooked and bagged then frozen


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Away for a bath to see if I can ease this hip and leg catch you all later


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Just checking I have a place at this weeks table, and you are up to p10 already! Off to read up all that's happened.... TTYL!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

again for some reason my trivia for the day is somewhere floating in space. i was just ready to put this down. for all you in the uk. --- sam

http://www.theguardian.com/travel/quiz/2014/oct/17/quiz-how-well-do-you-know-the-uk


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Sounds nice, but did it keep? The fast boiling of a traditional jam has always seemed to be a essential part of the preserving process. Still, good to have something that kept a bit longer, I suppose, even if it didn't make it into the store cupboard for the dark days of winter! :thumbup:


Sorry, I didn't make myself clear, the rhubarb- sugar sat overnight, then rasberry jello was added for flavor, then it was cooked & put in jars for winter. I'm not sure what else was added, maybe certo pectin. She made jars & jars that we ate all winter. I don't know how she managed all the canning she did as well as working in the fields. She used to can about 80 quarts of Saskatoons & probably that many of rasberries too. Like r, her garden fed the family most of the year.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> A quick search turned this one up: http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2011/05/raspberry-rhubarb-jell-o-jam.html
> 
> It cooks the rhubarb but sounds tasty (and I don't usually eat jello).
> 
> Your soup does sound fantastic, too, Julie. I love soups of all kinds, and throwing it all in one pot and letting it cook is quite convenient for me.


I might try that jam recipe, thanks. Moms didn't have rasberries in it, just the jello powder & was probably thickened with certo but I'm not sure.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry, I didn't make myself clear, the rhubarb- sugar sat overnight, then rasberry jello was added for flavor, then it was cooked & put in jars for winter. I'm not sure what else was added, maybe certo pectin. She made jars & jars that we ate all winter. I don't know how she managed all the canning she did as well as working in the fields. She used to can about 80 quarts of Saskatoons & probably that many of rasberries too. Like r, her garden fed the family most of the year.


That sounds awesome! I thought she had just been making a sort of dessert, but obviously that was a full on jam. I think rhubarb is fairly high in natural pectin, so maybe it would not need much else. It is a long while since I made rhubarb jam, so I am not certain about that. I used to add ginger, although rhubarb on its own is not lacking in flavour.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> can you freeze it? --- sam


Yes, I always freeze some, not alot as Delbert doesn't like it & I don't bake much for just me. The odd pie or cake if company is coming


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Away for a bath to see if I can ease this hip and leg catch you all later


I hope it eases the pain. IF you can pull your knee to your chest & then gradually stretch it toward the other side of your body that wil stretch the butt muscles & helps some usually.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.jessica-tromp.nl/
> 
> For all of you who love to explore new stitches, patterns, other crafts.


Wow, lots of interesting stuff there, I think a person could spend days.

I'm just home from the shower, she sure got some nice gifts.
Just waiting in DH to get ready for birthday party.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> again for some reason my trivia for the day is somewhere floating in space. i was just ready to put this down. for all you in the uk. --- sam
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/travel/quiz/2014/oct/17/quiz-how-well-do-you-know-the-uk


Scored 11/20 :roll: :roll: rubbish :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> again for some reason my trivia for the day is somewhere floating in space. i was just ready to put this down. for all you in the uk. --- sam
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/travel/quiz/2014/oct/17/quiz-how-well-do-you-know-the-uk


16/20


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

The car is full of fuel, and I got a new ironing board cover (the old one was disintegrating!). I also got a new bed pillow--the old one was just too flat to be comfortable any more. And now all my birthday money is gone, so I guess my spree ends here. LOL But I did need those things.

Going to work on my socks for a bit.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

moccasin type bootie --- sam

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Baby-Booties/Moccasin-Style-Baby-Booties


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

could these be the answer to our bubble wrap stitch. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Most who know me say if I ever lost use of my hands, I'd try knitting with my toes. :XD: Sad thing is, it's likely true!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> A quick search turned this one up: http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2011/05/raspberry-rhubarb-jell-o-jam.html
> 
> It cooks the rhubarb but sounds tasty (and I don't usually eat jello).
> 
> Your soup does sound fantastic, too, Julie. I love soups of all kinds, and throwing it all in one pot and letting it cook is quite convenient for me.


That is the best soup of all, cooked in the one pot!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

marking spot.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I often make a Stilton and broccoli soup, which sounds similar to yours. I have never included mushrooms - I am a bit 'take it or leave it' about them, I don't hate them, but am not mad about them either - but it I have some left over in future, I may give them a try! I use potatoes for thickening, although the cheese holds things together pretty well on its own, and Marigold vegetable stock granules work very well if you don't happen to have some stock to hand!


I needed to use my mushrooms, before they dried out, I reckon I used just short of 150g- but the stick blender did a good job of pureeing them. Now I have to do something clever with a half cabbage I forgot I had bought- wish I had some apple, but maybe I will wilt that and add cheese- I seem to remember Ringo likes raw cabbage. He eats just about whatever I do, but I don't let him have onion. Not sure of the why, but the pundits do say no onion for dogs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvuFI_kAkwE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I needed to use my mushrooms, before they dried out, I reckon I used just short of 150g- but the stick blender did a good job of pureeing them. Now I have to do something clever with a half cabbage I forgot I had bought- wish I had some apple, but maybe I will wilt that and add cheese- I seem to remember Ringo likes raw cabbage. He eats just about whatever I do, but I don't let him have onion. Not sure of the why, but the pundits do say no onion for dogs.


I just made cole slaw a couple of days ago, to use up cabbage. I also like it sauteed in butter with black pepper.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I just made cole slaw a couple of days ago, to use up cabbage. I also like it sauteed in butter with black pepper.


I like it with Caraway Seeds, but I am fairly sure I am out of those!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> A quick search turned this one up: http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2011/05/raspberry-rhubarb-jell-o-jam.html
> 
> It cooks the rhubarb but sounds tasty (and I don't usually eat jello).
> 
> Your soup does sound fantastic, too, Julie. I love soups of all kinds, and throwing it all in one pot and letting it cook is quite convenient for me.


Hi Sorlenna that rhubarb recipe is super, definitely one to try. I Like the idea of putting the raspberry jello into it, that's a keeper. Used up most of my rhubarb plant for crumble last night so need to wait awhile for regrowth. 
We have just been down to a country style restaurant south of here for breakfast and bought some of their yummy smoked bacon pork sausages.
I also bought a smoked bacon hock for soup making as our weather cools down for winter.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> I thought I should wait for the new Tea Party to post about my day. The cardioversion was done and deemed successful. I was home by 10:30 am. I have been very tired today, but I think that is the result of the sedation meds used. Now just to see if it holds. The doctor said to see him within two weeks, but when I called to make the appointment I was given June 16, which is almost a month! I had just awakened from a nap and didn't dispute this, but I plan to call back on Monday and try to change it.
> 
> Julie, it really makes me angry that you have been denied your hip operation. Perhaps if the powers that be had to suffer the pain they would not be so callous. I know what hip pain is like, and it affects everything you do. Here's hoping your doctor can help you get back on the list.


Thats really encouraging- hopefully it will hold now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

for all of you gardeners or wanna be gardeners - this is also a great site for vegetable growing in containers - take a look --- sam

http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=20865


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mother always used orange jello with celery and carrots - and we always put a smear of mayo on top to eat it. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Perhaps make a jello salad --- do you remember those from the 1960's with the celery and carrots in them? Salad and dessert in one dish!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

glad the cardioversion is over and that it was a success. i would definitely call - remind them that the doctor said two weeks. --- sam



Marikayknits said:


> I thought I should wait for the new Tea Party to post about my day. The cardioversion was done and deemed successful. I was home by 10:30 am. I have been very tired today, but I think that is the result of the sedation meds used. Now just to see if it holds. The doctor said to see him within two weeks, but when I called to make the appointment I was given June 16, which is almost a month! I had just awakened from a nap and didn't dispute this, but I plan to call back on Monday and try to change it.
> 
> Julie, it really makes me angry that you have been denied your hip operation. Perhaps if the powers that be had to suffer the pain they would not be so callous. I know what hip pain is like, and it affects everything you do. Here's hoping your doctor can help you get back on the list.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would definitely go for a second helping - of everything. --- sam



Fan said:


> It's all about practice with the crochet and you'll be fine for sure.
> Well we just had our evening meal and it was great. The lamb roast was yummy.
> We have a dairy co, called Lewis Road Creamery, making the most delicious organic products from herds of jersey cows. I used their butter in crumble topping, and vanilla icecream to accompany. The result was a big mmmmm! In fact I think a second helping might be on the agenda. Oh yeah!😜


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the thunder doesn't seem to bother max - however blanco is a dinnerent story - he is either in the corner or under something until it stops. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It was! Poor Ringo has not been enjoying the thunder.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm first in line wherever it is. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Well I have just had a very painful interesting walk with the dog . My bloomin knee started hurting and I don't mean my already bad one , this time the right one but the pain felt the same . Think it's cartilage trouble but I'm hoping not . Mishka was very good and walked slowly as I grit my teeth and limped home . Not hurting now so fingers crossed it was just a one off
> Anyone know where I can go for a full body transplant I'm definitely due an upgrade ?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sunday lunchtime here, so it was leftover lamb roast sandwiches and yes another helping of the oh so yummy crumble.'
There's enough for one more helping for both of us of crumble, &#128540;&#128077;


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you can start with this one sonja. --- sam

http://www.buzzfeed.com/babymantis/the-knitted-skeleton-1opu



Swedenme said:


> I will . The amount of time I spend looking for patterns it's only a matter of time before I come across a pattern for a body :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Don't get charged extra for calls within NZ, Daralene- but I'd rather see the doctor face to face.
> 
> I am using my 2.5mm Addi Turbo circular.


The charge wasn't from the phone company, it was the doctor that charged. I don't remember the amount but think it was 15-30 DM if you called her.

That is fine yarn. I'm sure it will be lovely when done.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute agnes - sonja knit a bonnet quite like that using the lace yarn like that. --- sam



agnescr said:


> This is the last baby item for the moment ....the hat to go with the lilac set


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the colors - especially the green. --- sam



agnescr said:


> only 2 pairs of converse slippers left, the purple are the preemie size 2 inch sole which still need buttons and the green are the newborn size, I seem to be the only one who likes that colour,as nobody seems to want them


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't be ashamed sharon - there are quite a few on here in the same situation. --- sam



vabchnonnie said:


> It's really raining, very hard at the moment. May change a few weekend plans for some, but not me - same ole',same ole'. Trying to get thru ( not misspelled ) my craft, sewing room. Why does so much "stuff" get put in there and just dropped, it will not put itself away. Looks like that will be my project for awhile. I'm ashamed of myself to let this happen, I need a room twice the size I think. Only hand work at this time is the "stash" afghan, using small balls of yarn, any color. Doing it in rows, garter stitch, OK so far. My balcony pots look nice, growing and pretty, 4 yellow tomatoes, with blooms, wish me luck. Try to keep up with the readings, not much news from here to report, but will keep in touch...Sharon in Virginia Beach


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is called being between a rock and a hard place. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Mom had late-age onset of diabetes and it was so hard for her to relearn her eating habits, etc. My sister was down nearby in Florida to her and we all wish we'd educated ourselves on the signs of uncontrolled diabetes. As far as Mom would tell us is that she was fine and "behaving" herself as she called it. One day on the phone, she was slurring words and I called my sister to go over there for a wellness check and Mom was not doing so well afterall. I think there is so much more education and information available now, but this is one of our "family" diseases as is cancer, heart issues, and high blood pressure. Not sure which one scares me more.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> again for some reason my trivia for the day is somewhere floating in space. i was just ready to put this down. for all you in the uk. --- sam
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/travel/quiz/2014/oct/17/quiz-how-well-do-you-know-the-uk


I only got 3 right. Knew about Loch Ness being the largest body of water from the tour. Recognized photo of Newcastle, so got that right. Knew Rowling had stayed at a hotel we went by in Edinburgh to write so thought perhaps she lived there, so got that right on a guess.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry, I didn't make myself clear, the rhubarb- sugar sat overnight, then rasberry jello was added for flavor, then it was cooked & put in jars for winter. I'm not sure what else was added, maybe certo pectin. She made jars & jars that we ate all winter. I don't know how she managed all the canning she did as well as working in the fields. She used to can about 80 quarts of Saskatoons & probably that many of rasberries too. Like r, her garden fed the family most of the year.


I so admire women like you and your mom. Amazing how much they do and I know you probably feel she runs circles around you, but you do a lot too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where did you find the pattern? --- sam



agnescr said:


> next project, already has 244 stitches goes up to 399 stitches then onto a row of eyelet increase which takes final count to 378 before dividing for fronts,sleeves etc
> 
> it is the February lady sweater from 2009 in the largest size, me being round like a barrel :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> the thunder doesn't seem to bother max - however blanco is a dinnerent story - he is either in the corner or under something until it stops. --- sam


Ringo was very shivery with it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

No I don't think you could talk on the phone to the doctor, they would put you through to a nurse.



Cashmeregma said:


> The charge wasn't from the phone company, it was the doctor that charged. I don't remember the amount but think it was 15-30 DM if you called her.
> 
> That is fine yarn. I'm sure it will be lovely when done.


I am taking a break from knitting, just not in the right mood.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was smart - i didn't try it. --- sam



angelam said:


> Scored 11/20 :roll: :roll: rubbish :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Cabbage Soup Recipe

My husband was never too fond of cabbageuntil the first time he tried this recipe from my aunt. Now he even asks me to make this soup!Nancy Stevens, Morrison, Illinois

TOTAL TIME: Prep: 15 min. Cook: 25 min.
MAKES: 20 servings

Ingredients

1 medium head cabbage, chopped
1 cup chopped celery
1 cup chopped onion
8 cups water
1 teaspoon beef bouillon granules
1 tablespoon salt
2 teaspoons pepper
1-1/2 pounds ground beef, browned and drained
2 cans (15 ounces each) tomato sauce
1 tablespoon brown sugar
1/4 cup ketchup

Nutritional Facts: 1 serving (1 cup) equals 80 calories, 3 g fat (1 g saturated fat), 17 mg cholesterol, 567 mg sodium, 6 g carbohydrate, 2 g fiber, 7 g protein.

Directions

1. In a stockpot, cook the cabbage, celery and onion in water until tender.

2. Add bouillon, salt, pepper, beef and tomato sauce. Bring to a boil; reduce heat and simmer 10 minutes.

3. Stir in brown sugar and ketchup; simmer another 10 minutes to allow flavors to blend.

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/cabbage-soup



Lurker 2 said:


> I needed to use my mushrooms, before they dried out, I reckon I used just short of 150g- but the stick blender did a good job of pureeing them. Now I have to do something clever with a half cabbage I forgot I had bought- wish I had some apple, but maybe I will wilt that and add cheese- I seem to remember Ringo likes raw cabbage. He eats just about whatever I do, but I don't let him have onion. Not sure of the why, but the pundits do say no onion for dogs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> Cabbage Soup Recipe
> 
> My husband was never too fond of cabbageuntil the first time he tried this recipe from my aunt. Now he even asks me to make this soup!Nancy Stevens, Morrison, Illinois
> 
> ...


Thanks for the idea, Sam!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i will admit - i got five right - and believe me - mine were all guesses. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> I only got 3 right. Knew about Loch Ness being the largest body of water from the tour. Recognized photo of Newcastle, so got that right. Knew Rowling had stayed at a hotel we went by in Edinburgh to write so thought perhaps she lived there, so got that right on a guess.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i will admit - i got five right - and believe me - mine were all guesses. --- sam


I got 15 got a shock at only 14 % woodland . Knew it wouldn't be much the rate they are tearing down all the trees to build houses but still didn't expect so little


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> No I don't think you could talk on the phone to the doctor, they would put you through to a nurse.
> 
> I am taking a break from knitting, just not in the right mood.


The system we have at my doctors is that you phone up tell them your problem if it's urgent you get an appointment straight same day , if not sure a doctor phones you back and has a chat with you and he/ she will decide if you need to be seen the same day , we also have a couple of nurse practitioner s who can diagnose and write out prescription s for minor illnesses so could get to see them which leaves the doctors free to deal with more important cases . It seems to work . Touch wood I'm fairly healthy so don't go very often


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Sam and everyone. 
Julie, Margaret, and Kate, thanks a million for the summary, I still have a long way to go to get caught up on last week and this way I don't have to worry about it so much. 
Joy, wonderful that Tim was so honored, he's an amazing young man to be sure. 
We've just been busy getting stuff done and the internet is sporadically slow, it'll be going along fine, then slow to a crawl, so not fun. 
Well, my brother and David have decided to try getting the boat out again tomorrow, I am staying home, it's supposed to gust to 31, I still think they are crazy. lol
Well, I need to start reading on this week, I'm sooo far behind already. 
HUGS!!! To all. 
Oh, Julie, that sucks that your surgery has been delayed, it's amazing how people sitting at a desk somewhere have the power to deny or okay medical services, and much of the time go against doctors wishes. I'll keep everything crossed that they somehow get your surgery approved sooner than later. 
There was something else I was going to comment on but I can't for the life of me remember what it was, oh well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The system we have at my doctors is that you phone up tell them your problem if it's urgent you get an appointment straight same day , if not sure a doctor phones you back and has a chat with you and he/ she will decide if you need to be seen the same day , we also have a couple of nurse practitioner s who can diagnose and write out prescription s for minor illnesses so could get to see them which leaves the doctors free to deal with more important cases . It seems to work . Touch wood I'm fairly healthy so don't go very often


How is the knee, today?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone.
> Julie, Margaret, and Kate, thanks a million for the summary, I still have a long way to go to get caught up on last week and this way I don't have to worry about it so much.
> Joy, wonderful that Tim was so honored, he's an amazing young man to be sure.
> We've just been busy getting stuff done and the internet is sporadically slow, it'll be going along fine, then slow to a crawl, so not fun.
> ...


I am aiming at seeing the doctor in the next fortnight or so. Unfortunately that is the way our system works.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm trying to keep up here and catch up on last week's at the same time--when IS rhubarb season, anyhow (in the US)? I still have to try it and forget to look.


My rhubarb is going gangbusters, too bad I can't send you some.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, you are such a tease.
Sonja, I need a new body too! I'm young in my head but let me tell you after shopping for like 5 hours with my daughter I'm Bain dead from exhaustion, swollen legs and aches and pains. I'm not a shopper at the best of times. See a blouse you like buy it in 3 colors and be done for the year! I forget my body, like Sam's, will be 3/4's of a century in December and rebels loudly.
Daralene, thank you. Love your new avatar.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, you are such a tease.
> Sonja, I need a new body too! I'm young in my head but let me tell you after shopping for like 5 hours with my daughter I'm Bain dead from exhaustion, swollen legs and aches and pains. I'm not a shopper at the best of times. See a blouse you like buy it in 3 colors and be done for the year! I forget my body, like Sam's, will be 3/4's of a century in December and rebels loudly.
> Daralene, thank you. Love your new avatar.


Sounds like you shop like I do,


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, hope your knee is better by morning.

Sam, I checked out the gardening article, I've not read up on companion planting but have done fairly well by accident. Had to look up what mange tout was- why didn't they just say snap peas?
We had a nice time at the birthday party, I helped with cleanup so didn't get out if there til 9:30, all the younger ones disappeared early so 4 of us did almost all the cleanup.
We are getting a wicked thunder storm, I'm expecting the power to go anytime. Not much rain yet but I'm hoping.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

will beat you by three (?) months - i know all about shopping - i used to love going shopping with heidi - i am not much of a shopper if i am alone - but lately walking is a labor as far as breathing is concerned. i've been know to not being able to choose one color and buying one shirt in all the colors makes up my mind for me. lol--- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, you are such a tease.
> Sonja, I need a new body too! I'm young in my head but let me tell you after shopping for like 5 hours with my daughter I'm Bain dead from exhaustion, swollen legs and aches and pains. I'm not a shopper at the best of times. See a blouse you like buy it in 3 colors and be done for the year! I forget my body, like Sam's, will be 3/4's of a century in December and rebels loudly.
> Daralene, thank you. Love your new avatar.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> How is the knee, today?


Still playing up . I haven't got the amount of pain I had yesterday yet but it feels like it will happen again . I can't understand it as I haven't twisted it or anything . Sons are going to walk mishka and I have no plans to go anywhere and cleaning the kitchen cupboards can wait till another day . 
How has your day been . Hopefully the thunder has gone and you have had a nice day


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, you are such a tease.
> Sonja, I need a new body too! I'm young in my head but let me tell you after shopping for like 5 hours with my daughter I'm Bain dead from exhaustion, swollen legs and aches and pains. I'm not a shopper at the best of times. See a blouse you like buy it in 3 colors and be done for the year! I forget my body, like Sam's, will be 3/4's of a century in December and rebels loudly.
> Daralene, thank you. Love your new avatar.


5 hours of shopping oh no . I do not like shopping at all as people can tell by my wardrobe jeans and t shirts with the odd( very odd ) dress right at the back . It's my back that complains , I always say I want one of them medieval stretch racks so I can stretch everything back into place with a click


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all. Hace been surprisibgly husy but having lazy day today.

Do have to get to dental clinic to see about replacing dentures. Bottom plate is gone, lost in one of my moves. Top plate is now history as well. I had damaged it some time ago, but platewas able to stick it together. Thistime, a tooth had peeled out, so I had conacted dental clinic toget a proper repait done but, because the gap was annoying the inside of top lip, had taken out and put on arm of recliner. Went into garage to finish mods to mqrket dispkay and came back in to find plate gone.

Of couree, it is now after dark and I only had small dull torch to search yard so not found then. Found shattered with missing 2 teeth and not able to be worn and now have to be replaced. Not happy with furbaby as did not expect her to touch the plate. I know it is notall her fault, simply her nature as a dog and i should not have left them whee i did, but for next however many days i am restricted to soft foid and liquid foid.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvuFI_kAkwE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the last link


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> where did you find the pattern? --- sam


www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/february-lady-sweater

its a free pattern that I downloaded a while ago Sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvuFI_kAkwE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just wondering if I can get them to work without the s on


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The system we have at my doctors is that you phone up tell them your problem if it's urgent you get an appointment straight same day , if not sure a doctor phones you back and has a chat with you and he/ she will decide if you need to be seen the same day , we also have a couple of nurse practitioner s who can diagnose and write out prescription s for minor illnesses so could get to see them which leaves the doctors free to deal with more important cases . It seems to work . Touch wood I'm fairly healthy so don't go very often


We have a Similar system here


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

thewren said:


> again for some reason my trivia for the day is somewhere floating in space. i was just ready to put this down. for all you in the uk. --- sam
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/travel/quiz/2014/oct/17/quiz-how-well-do-you-know-the-uk


Somewhat to my surprise, because there was a lot of guesswork involved, I scored 16 on this!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> My rhubarb is going gangbusters, too bad I can't send you some.


'Going gangbusters'! I just love that! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh gosh I am late LOL. Thanks for another great start to the week Sam.

And thank Julie for the summary this week.  

Well we have survived 1 week all living together. 3 to go. Actually things have been slightly better than expected. LOL 

Now to catch up on here.....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Marikay, so glad your procedure successful.


Ditto.....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Still playing up . I haven't got the amount of pain I had yesterday yet but it feels like it will happen again . I can't understand it as I haven't twisted it or anything . Sons are going to walk mishka and I have no plans to go anywhere and cleaning the kitchen cupboards can wait till another day .
> How has your day been . Hopefully the thunder has gone and you have had a nice day


No thunder- a bit of sun followed by rain- but I've been a bit depressed- was not helped that Bronwen was not in a talkative frame of mind.

Will you go to the doctor?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> again for some reason my trivia for the day is somewhere floating in space. i was just ready to put this down. for all you in the uk. --- sam
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/travel/quiz/2014/oct/17/quiz-how-well-do-you-know-the-uk


11/20, not good. However I've never heard of a "scooby snack" which is allegedly said in Glasgow!...Agnes?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Some funnies from a friend in Australia:


A sign in a Shoe Repair Store in Vancouver:
We will heel you
We will save your sole
We will even dye for you. 

Sign over a Gynecologist's Office:
"Dr. Jones, at your cervix.; 

In a Podiatrist's office:
"Time wounds all heels.; 

On a Septic Tank Truck: 
Yesterday's Meals on Wheels 

At an Optometrist's Office:
"If you don't see what you're looking for,
You've come to the right place.;

On a Plumber's truck:
"We repair what your husband fixed.; 

On another Plumber's truck: 
"Don't sleep with a drip. Call your plumber.; 

At a Tire Shop in Milwaukee:
"Invite us to your next blowout.; 

On an Electrician's truck:
"Let us remove your shorts.; 

In a Non-smoking Area:
"If we see smoke, we will assume you are on fire and will take appropriate action.; 

On a Maternity Room door:
"Push. Push. Push.; 

At a Car Dealership: 
"The best way to get back on your feet - miss a car payment.; 

Outside a Muffler Shop:
"No appointment necessary. We hear you coming.; 

In a Veterinarian's waiting room: 
"Be back in 5 minutes. Sit! Stay!; 

At the Electric Company:
"We would be delighted if you send in your payment on time. 
However, if you don't, YOU will be de-lighted.; 

In a Restaurant window: 
"Don't stand there and be hungry; come on in and get fed up.; 

In the front yard of a Funeral Home: 
"Drive carefully. We'll wait.; 

At a Propane Filling Station: 
"Thank Heaven for little grills.; 

In a Chicago Radiator Shop:
"Best place in town to take a leak.; 

And the best one for last; 

Sign on the back of another Septic Tank Truck: 
"Caution - This Truck is full of Political Promises"


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

And another one, from the same friend:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

agnescr said:


> love things like crumble but since its just me here I dont bother any more so usually end up with fruit and icecream not the same is it?


You could make little crumbles in muffin tins.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I just saw this out on Main, from Scottish Lass- thought it worth repeating!

At last, confirmation of 'Murphy's Law' with a wonderful Irish explanation


Murphy drops some buttered toast on the kitchen floor and it lands butter-side-up.

He looks down in astonishment, for he knows it's a law of the universe that
buttered toast always falls butter-down. So he rushes round to the presbytery to
fetch Father Flanagan.

He tells the priest that a miracle has occurred in his kitchen. He won't say what it is,
but asks Fr. Flanagan to come and see it with his own eyes.

He leads Fr.Flanagan into the kitchen and asks him what he sees on the floor.

"Well," says the priest, "it's pretty obvious. Someone has dropped some buttered toast
on the floor and then, for some reason, they flipped it over so that the butter was on top."

"No, Father, I dropped it and it landed like that!" exclaimed Murphy

"Oh my Lord," says Fr. Flanagan, "Dropped toast never falls with the butter side up. It's a mir....

Wait... it's not for me to say it's a miracle. I'll have to report this matter to the Bishop and he'll have to deal with it. He'll send some
people round; to interview you, take photos, etc."

A thorough investigation is conducted, not only by the archdiocese but by scientists sent over from the Curia in Rome . No expense is
spared. There is great excitement in the town as everyone knows that a miracle will bring in much needed tourism revenue.

Then, after 8 long weeks and with great fanfare, the Bishop announces the final ruling.

"It is certain that some kind of an extraordinary event took place in Murphy's kitchen, quite outside the natural laws of the universe. Yet
the Holy See must be very cautious before ruling a miracle. All other explanations must be ruled out. "

"Unfortunately, in this case, it has been declared 'No Miracle' because they think Murphy may have buttered the toast on the wrong side!"

Just when I thought I had the answer to this one Mmmm ..... seems I don't know all about Murphy,
I was sure we were going to be told Murphy had absent minded buttered both sides.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Rookie that the last thing I need between KTP and looking at sites like that I wont get much knitting done :lol: :lol:


I didn't even look at it- because I figured I have enough trouble getting done all I'm trying to do without finding even more things.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> After the last couple of days, I need a new one too. When you find the pattern, I'd like a size 10 with long legs, good knees, hips and spine.
> I must have been hunching over the computer and not watching my posture as my back and shoulders started aching yesterday and kept me from getting much sleep last night. I'll take some Aleve and hot bath with Epsom salts to see if I can ease it a bit. I need to start watching the amount of time I sit at the computer -- have to get up and walk around and shake out the tension more often.


I try and set an alarm to remind me to get up. But I keep forgetting to set the alarm!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

KateB said:


> 11/20, not good. However I've never heard of a "scooby snack" which is allegedly said in Glasgow!...Agnes?


although I'm not from Glasgow my sister stays in Clydebank so have heard of scooby snacks.....though in Fife I have heard " I aint got a scoobie" meaning no idea


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> You could make little crumbles in muffin tins.


more bother than what they are worth since being diabetic the sugar contents would be my downfall


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> I try and set an alarm to remind me to get up. But I keep forgetting to set the alarm!


My alarm is my body saying it needs coffee lol


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all. Hace been surprisibgly husy but having lazy day today.
> 
> Do have to get to dental clinic to see about replacing dentures. Bottom plate is gone, lost in one of my moves. Top plate is now history as well. I had damaged it some time ago, but platewas able to stick it together. Thistime, a tooth had peeled out, so I had conacted dental clinic toget a proper repait done but, because the gap was annoying the inside of top lip, had taken out and put on arm of recliner. Went into garage to finish mods to mqrket dispkay and came back in to find plate gone.
> 
> Of couree, it is now after dark and I only had small dull torch to search yard so not found then. Found shattered with missing 2 teeth and not able to be worn and now have to be replaced. Not happy with furbaby as did not expect her to touch the plate. I know it is notall her fault, simply her nature as a dog and i should not have left them whee i did, but for next however many days i am restricted to soft foid and liquid foid.


Oh no that does not sound like fun at all.
On one visit to us when we were in London my MIL lost her teeth on the plane. We figure she put them into paper bag and forgot them. She however swore that the hostess stole them! So the first thing she did when she arrived was go to the dentist across the road. Who did a good job of getting her a new good set quickly.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> My alarm is my body saying it needs coffee lol


Managed to get myslef to a maximum of 3 a day so not enough to get me up. And if I'm thirsty I just keep putting off getting up for water.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Page 14.

Hugs to everyone and I hope all with aches and pains start to improve soon. Goodnight all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Loved these Julie. Thanks for posting. I've sent them to my DB and DS.


Lurker 2 said:


> Some funnies from a friend in Australia:
> 
> A sign in a Shoe Repair Store in Vancouver:
> We will heel you
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Was up until 3 this morning then slept until 8; it will be a long day. Will try to TTYL.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Agnes, the little bonnet is absolutely beautiful--so feminine.

Glad the cardioversion is over and seemingly successful, but do try to get the appnt. for F/U close to the 2-week rec. from doc.

I too love rhubarb. I like sauce with some toast with peanut butter. Last week I made a sort of jam or spread by just cooking it down with some raw sugar, cinnamon and a bit of water. Added a splash of vanilla at the end. Really good on a graham cracker with peanut butter.

We had 80 degrees F here yesterday. Felt good.

Book club Fri. nite. This is not typical, but was kinda funny--of the five of us, one read the book, one started it but didn't get very far, one started it but quit because she was afraid to find out what bad might happen to the children in the story, one didn't start the book, and I read the wrong book. We had a lovely dinner together and enjoyed each other's company as always.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> No I don't think you could talk on the phone to the doctor, they would put you through to a nurse.
> 
> I am taking a break from knitting, just not in the right mood.


I didn't get the doctor either, just the doctor's office. They charged you just for calling. It was the call to the doctor's office, I didn't get to speak to the doctor and I was quite surprised when I got the bill. Guess that cuts down on unnecessary calls. I remember the days when the doctor would call you back but now you just talk with a nurse and usually that is a recorded message you leave and then they call you back. Sounds like I don't explain myself well or else I don't think of the various ways it can be interpreted.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> i will admit - i got five right - and believe me - mine were all guesses. --- sam


You were smart to keep guessing. I only did the ones I knew.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> The system we have at my doctors is that you phone up tell them your problem if it's urgent you get an appointment straight same day , if not sure a doctor phones you back and has a chat with you and he/ she will decide if you need to be seen the same day , we also have a couple of nurse practitioner s who can diagnose and write out prescription s for minor illnesses so could get to see them which leaves the doctors free to deal with more important cases . It seems to work . Touch wood I'm fairly healthy so don't go very often


The appointment part sounds similar to where I live. Where I am now we don't get a call back from a doctor. I call and leave a message and a nurse calls me back. For an appointment I push a different button and it puts me through to the receptionist. Not sure how it is in other cities. The one exception might be at night with an answering service that relays messages to a doctor on call. Haven't had to use that thank goodness. I'm sure there a places here in the States where there are old-fashioned doctors who still make home calls, well at least I imagine there are. Think it is quite the exception now. When I was a little girl I remember the doctor coming to see me at home and that was in the large city of Toronto. I was quite sick and for a long time. Not sure if they did it routinely or not. When I lived in the Highlands of Haliburton I don't even remember ever seeing a doctor. If I got a cold my uncle gave me a shot of whiskey (probably not a full shot). When the neighbor on the lake side's son died they had the casket in the living room. No funeral homes. I was quite little then so I don't know the details. I will ask my aunt next time I see her if there were funeral homes in the bigger cities not too far away for embalming or if they were buried quickly.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

machriste said:


> Agnes, the little bonnet is absolutely beautiful--so feminine.
> 
> Glad the cardioversion is over and seemingly successful, but do try to get the appnt. for F/U close to the 2-week rec. from doc.
> 
> ...


That is too funny about the book club. Nice that you are all friends and nobody was put out.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, hope you get a good night's sleep tonight. It's never any fun if you feel exhausted all day long. Hope it wasn't because of your eyes or aching.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh gosh I am late LOL. Thanks for another great start to the week Sam.
> 
> And thank Julie for the summary this week.
> 
> ...


3 weeks to go not that you are counting :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> No thunder- a bit of sun followed by rain- but I've been a bit depressed- was not helped that Bronwen was not in a talkative frame of mind.
> 
> Will you go to the doctor?


Sorry to hear about your daughter Julie . I do hope she changes one of these days and you can both have a better relationship 
Wonder how she will feel if her daughter does the same to her

As for the knee it's feeling better today . Still not 100% but I've had no sharp pain


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Was up until 3 this morning then slept until 8; it will be a long day. Will try to TTYL.


Hope you get a nap sometime today or a better rest tonight


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Finished the crochet booties . I know they are not perfect but I'm happy with how they turned out and that's my crochet blanket too . Plan on working on it some more today while I watch NCIS


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

machriste said:


> We had 80 degrees F here yesterday. Felt good.
> 
> Book club Fri. nite. This is not typical, but was kinda funny--of the five of us, one read the book, one started it but didn't get very far, one started it but quit because she was afraid to find out what bad might happen to the children in the story, one didn't start the book, and I read the wrong book. We had a lovely dinner together and enjoyed each other's company as always.


Sounds a bit like our book group!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you for laughs.
Machriste, I'd fit right in at your book club.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finished the crochet booties . I know they are not perfect but I'm happy with how they turned out and that's my crochet blanket too . Plan on working on it some more today while I watch NCIS


Well done they look great :thumbup: which pattern are you using for your blanket it looks lovely


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Agnes, the little bonnet is absolutely beautiful--so feminine.
> 
> Glad the cardioversion is over and seemingly successful, but do try to get the appnt. for F/U close to the 2-week rec. from doc.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great book club.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Loved these Julie. Thanks for posting. I've sent them to my DB and DS.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> Well done they look great :thumbup: which pattern are you using for your blanket it looks lovely


Thank you Agnes . I'm using the shell stitch which is really easy after the beginning its just a two row repeat . I chose it just as a practice stitch but really like it so I'm turning it into a small blanket 
Big enough for a pram or crib and I'm going to put a border round it 
Was going to just edge it in I cord but think I might try a nice crochet edge if I can find an easy one


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I didn't get the doctor either, just the doctor's office. They charged you just for calling. It was the call to the doctor's office, I didn't get to speak to the doctor and I was quite surprised when I got the bill. Guess that cuts down on unnecessary calls. I remember the days when the doctor would call you back but now you just talk with a nurse and usually that is a recorded message you leave and then they call you back. Sounds like I don't explain myself well or else I don't think of the various ways it can be interpreted.


I remember when you had a sick child a house call was normal- no longer!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sounds like a great book club.


It it! We range in age from 30s to 80. We don't discuss much, but I like it because it gets me reading books I would probably not choose if left to myself. Next month we are reading the one I read in place of what I was supposed to, "All the Light you Cannot See." It is one of the best books I've read this year. When I started reading it, I realized it took place in San Malo, where Jack and I spent a day during our stay in Brittany.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear about your daughter Julie . I do hope she changes one of these days and you can both have a better relationship
> Wonder how she will feel if her daughter does the same to her
> 
> As for the knee it's feeling better today . Still not 100% but I've had no sharp pain


Glad the knee is a bit better, and that you are getting help with Mishka. 
When it comes to Bronwen I am getting very tired of being the one that has to make all the moves. It is more than 13 years since I was last in hospital, but it seems that is of no significance- I just can't do the right thing with her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finished the crochet booties . I know they are not perfect but I'm happy with how they turned out and that's my crochet blanket too . Plan on working on it some more today while I watch NCIS


They look pretty good to me, Sonja, booties and blanket.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you for laughs.
> Machriste, I'd fit right in at your book club.


 :thumbup:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> Somewhat to my surprise, because there was a lot of guesswork involved, I scored 16 on this!


That's twice as many as I did.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Agnes . I'm using the shell stitch which is really easy after the beginning its just a two row repeat . I chose it just as a practice stitch but really like it so I'm turning it into a small blanket
> Big enough for a pram or crib and I'm going to put a border round it
> Was going to just edge it in I cord but think I might try a nice crochet edge if I can find an easy one


I like a round of double crochet and then a round of either crab stitch or slip stitch for blankets as an easy edging.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Hello Everyone, Just arrived home from babysitting for a week in Akron, Ohio. The little ones were a hoot! And a bit exhausting!!

Things didn't all go the way I had hoped. I spent last Sunday in the ER with pain that turned out to be kidney stones!! I have meds and will contact a urologist here tomorrow. Of all the things!!!!

I will never catch up on the news here. 92 pages last week and already 17 this week. I will just say that I pray everyone is well and extra prayers for those that need them.

xoJoanne


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

martina said:


> That's twice as many as I did.


I didn't even try -- I should have paid more attention in history class.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Nannyof3 said:


> Hello Everyone, Just arrived home from babysitting for a week in Akron, Ohio. The little ones were a hoot! And a bit exhausting!!
> 
> Things didn't all go the way I had hoped. I spent last Sunday in the ER with pain that turned out to be kidney stones!! I have meds and will contact a urologist here tomorrow. Of all the things!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

http://thewaterfrontbrownslake.com/

Had a lovely day out with DH/DH's twin/DSIL. First we went to a farm setting garden center and got some ideas for the gardents. It was overcrowded and parking and other facilities were hit and miss; lots of inspiration, but may not do it again next year. Then onto the antiques store in town - it's a lovely old town with a great main street of shops, etc. We found some nice bargains on books, etc. at the store. Then we went to The Waterfront which reminds me very much of the supper clubs from the 1960's. I can just imagine Chicago gangsters hanging out there when they were up at their cottages on the Wisconsin Lakes (quite a few of them spent the summers in Lake Geneva and the surrounding area. Dinner was fantastic in a beautiful setting, with wonderful family/friends, and a lovely view.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://thewaterfrontbrownslake.com/
> 
> Had a lovely day out with DH/DH's twin/DSIL. First we went to a farm setting garden center and got some ideas for the gardents. It was overcrowded and parking and other facilities were hit and miss; lots of inspiration, but may not do it again next year. Then onto the antiques store in town - it's a lovely old town with a great main street of shops, etc. We found some nice bargains on books, etc. at the store. Then we went to The Waterfront which reminds me very much of the supper clubs from the 1960's. I can just imagine Chicago gangsters hanging out there when they were up at their cottages on the Wisconsin Lakes (quite a few of them spent the summers in Lake Geneva and the surrounding area. Dinner was fantastic in a beautiful setting, with wonderful family/friends, and a lovely view.


Sounds like a fun day Rookie. So glad you had fun other than the over crowding. A popular area for sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Nannyof3, I have all kinds of family in Akron, Ohio. Too bad I wasn't there at the same time. So very sorry to hear of the kidney stones. Hope you can get it taken care of quickly and not be in too much pain.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I remember when you had a sick child a house call was normal- no longer!


Those were the days. Now you take your sick child to the office and expose everyone else.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

machriste said:


> It it! We range in age from 30s to 80. We don't discuss much, but I like it because it gets me reading books I would probably not choose if left to myself. Next month we are reading the one I read in place of what I was supposed to, "All the Light you Cannot See." It is one of the best books I've read this year. When I started reading it, I realized it took place in San Malo, where Jack and I spent a day during our stay in Brittany.


I'll have to look into that with such a good recommendation.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Nannyof3 said:


> Hello Everyone, Just arrived home from babysitting for a week in Akron, Ohio. The little ones were a hoot! And a bit exhausting!!
> 
> Things didn't all go the way I had hoped. I spent last Sunday in the ER with pain that turned out to be kidney stones!! I have meds and will contact a urologist here tomorrow. Of all the things!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://thewaterfrontbrownslake.com/
> 
> Had a lovely day out with DH/DH's twin/DSIL. First we went to a farm setting garden center and got some ideas for the gardents. It was overcrowded and parking and other facilities were hit and miss; lots of inspiration, but may not do it again next year. Then onto the antiques store in town - it's a lovely old town with a great main street of shops, etc. We found some nice bargains on books, etc. at the store. Then we went to The Waterfront which reminds me very much of the supper clubs from the 1960's. I can just imagine Chicago gangsters hanging out there when they were up at their cottages on the Wisconsin Lakes (quite a few of them spent the summers in Lake Geneva and the surrounding area. Dinner was fantastic in a beautiful setting, with wonderful family/friends, and a lovely view.


Sounds like a great day out. I like the look of The Waterfront, super menu!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I didn't even try -- I should have paid more attention in history class.


Seriously, why would you have known? I am quite sure that faced with a similar selection of questions on the USA (or Canada, Australia, New Zealand or practically anywhere else in the world), I would have struggled to get a single correct answer.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> They look pretty good to me, Sonja, booties and blanket.


Thank you Julie .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> I like a round of double crochet and then a round of either crab stitch or slip stitch for blankets as an easy edging.


Thank you Mary I can do double crochet and the slip stitch will look the crab stitch up make that my next one to learn


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Nannyof3 said:


> Hello Everyone, Just arrived home from babysitting for a week in Akron, Ohio. The little ones were a hoot! And a bit exhausting!!
> 
> Things didn't all go the way I had hoped. I spent last Sunday in the ER with pain that turned out to be kidney stones!! I have meds and will contact a urologist here tomorrow. Of all the things!!!!
> 
> ...


Hope you can get rid of the stones easily and with as little pain as possible 
How old are the triplets now ? Must be hard work but a lot of fun looking after them


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Those were the days. Now you take your sick child to the office and expose everyone else.


 :thumbdown:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I remember when you had a sick child a house call was normal- no longer!


I remember back around 1980, when one of my girls was showing symptoms of chicken pox, ringing the surgery and being told by a very snooty receptionist, "Well you can't expect a doctor's visit for THAT". My response was, "Excuse me, I don't believe I have asked for a visit, I simply wanted some advice". The last time I recall having a house visit was in 1976, when our eldest daughter had a broken leg. I appreciate it may not always be the most effective use of a doctor's time, but I am not convinced that taking a sick person to a crowded waiting room, full of a whole range of other infectious diseases, is always in anyone's best interest, either!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I remember back around 1980, when one of my girls was showing symptoms of chicken pox, ringing the surgery and being told by a very snooty receptionist, "Well you can't expect a doctor's visit for THAT". My response was, "Excuse me, I don't believe I have asked for a visit, I simply wanted some advice". The last time I recall having a house visit was in 1976, when our eldest daughter had a broken leg. I appreciate it may not always be the most effective use of a doctor's time, but I am not convinced that taking a sick person to a crowded waiting room, full of a whole range of other infectious diseases, is always in anyone's best interest, either!


Our doctors used to do it as part of their meal break- I guess it was a change of pace. I am lucky with the practice I go to- the receptionists are without exception friendly and caring, but it was not the case with one I went to before. I left because the doctor was in effect telling me I was lying. I found a doctor I knew I could trust very fast after that, although it does involve more effort getting there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

My niece Lisa is now in Fez in Morocco, (North Africa). 
Some of the images she has posted on Facebook.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://thewaterfrontbrownslake.com/
> 
> Had a lovely day out with DH/DH's twin/DSIL. First we went to a farm setting garden center and got some ideas for the gardents. It was overcrowded and parking and other facilities were hit and miss; lots of inspiration, but may not do it again next year. Then onto the antiques store in town - it's a lovely old town with a great main street of shops, etc. We found some nice bargains on books, etc. at the store. Then we went to The Waterfront which reminds me very much of the supper clubs from the 1960's. I can just imagine Chicago gangsters hanging out there when they were up at their cottages on the Wisconsin Lakes (quite a few of them spent the summers in Lake Geneva and the surrounding area. Dinner was fantastic in a beautiful setting, with wonderful family/friends, and a lovely view.


Sounds like a lovely day . Used to go visiting garden centres with my sister 
Haven't been to one in a while


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Just made my self a lovely refreshing lemon drink although I think I went a bit overboard with the lemon but I do like lemon


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

With all the talk of rhubarb thought someone might like to try this cake. I made one last year and it was yummy. I'm planning to make another one in the next few days.

Rhubarb cake with crumble topping:

http://allrecipes.co.uk/recipe/32121/rhubarb-cake-with-crumble-topping.aspx

Enjoy.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I was out of luck at the market...no rhubarb. I'll keep looking.

Sock number 6 is almost done!

Healing thoughts for all in need.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sounds like a lovely day . Used to go visiting garden centres with my sister
> Haven't been to one in a while


From my understandings in talks with Purple Fi and London Girl, the Garden Centers are much different over there. I must have looked quite "lost" when they were talking of having a nice meal at a garden center - ours are more like plant nurseries.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just made my self a lovely refreshing lemon drink although I think I went a bit overboard with the lemon but I do like lemon


I love lemon also. Sounds good on a warm day.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> From my understandings in talks with Purple Fi and London Girl, the Garden Centers are much different over there. I must have looked quite "lost" when they were talking of having a nice meal at a garden center - ours are more like plant nurseries.


There was an article in one of the Sunday newspapers earlier today, about how many garden centres, unable to make a profit on plants sales, in the face of competition from supermarkets, which increasingly offer plants and gardening equipment, were turning to restaurants as a source of income. Most of the bigger ones near to me have at the very least a coffee shop, several have full scale restaurants. And at Christmas time, most are completely taken over by Santa's Grottos and the like.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> From my understandings in talks with Purple Fi and London Girl, the Garden Centers are much different over there. I must have looked quite "lost" when they were talking of having a nice meal at a garden center - ours are more like plant nurseries.


A lot of the nurseries here have gone from just selling plants to selling everything from garden furniture to Christmas ornaments and most of them serve food and sell fresh and homemade products . There is one not far from where I live that sells lovely food and gorgeous cakes


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks agnes - appreciate it - downloaded and saved. --- dsm



agnescr said:


> www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/february-lady-sweater
> 
> its a free pattern that I downloaded a while ago Sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Garden Centres in Britain, sound like they are very similar to ours, a good place to go for a pleasant outing, with quite good food.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.pesches.com/about-us/

This is my local garden center. It's been a family business for many years. I used to live down the street from them when I first moved to the Chicago area. The people there are fantastic and are very helpful. I plan on being there next week.

Our grocery stores, hardware stores and big box stores like Home Depot and Lowes all carry flowers/plants, but I still prefer to go and get something that I know was grown locally (nursery green houses are all next door to the store) and they stand by their products. We had a boxwood bush die within 2 weeks and they replaced it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam, I've been trying to figure out what Gary was doing by "week eating". I finally realized you intended "weed eating".

Some really interesting recipes this week. I might try the Avocado bean burgers. Really like avocado.

Sorry about your oxygen issue. Hope you can manage with what you have.

Thanks summary ladies. It's been a beautiful day so far. Got some of my planters done but still have a few plants left over. Must decide where to put them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Marikay, so glad your procedure successful.


Me too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Knitted poppies at the Royal Chelsea hospital were the Royal Chelsea flower show is being held


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oh Rookie, I wish I could send you some, homemade memories are simply the best. These organically grown products are quite expensive to buy but sooo worth the results. The milk tastes completely different to the usual stuff we get which had all the goodies removed. It's definitely childhood revisited.


I wonder how we all survived drinking milk that wasn't pasteurized. We ate all the good stuff on the farm and grew up, mostly without too many medical issues. Certainly not like the allergies kids have today. My dad tried his hand at growing peanuts and all of us survived. They were good too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

agnescr said:


> when you find your body upgrade Sonja can you post the link, think a few of us would like one as well
> :lol:


I'm signing up too. :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's back to hurting so I'm sat now with my feet up and a cuppa in my hands . It's been coming and going all morning
> It looks ok no swelling or anything just pain that lasts about 5- 10 minutes and leaves it feeling tender . At least I have a good excuse for getting the knitting out . Not sure what I want to do since I'm stuck on the crochet booties


Did you try an ice pack on it?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

agnescr said:


> This is the last baby item for the moment ....the hat to go with the lilac set


Really pretty...so nice and frilly.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Took the tablets and put my old knee brace on it . Have everything I need right here spread all around me and as it is absolutely pouring down outside have no intentions of moving anytime soon


Maybe you knee was being a weather forecaster, saying that it was about to rain. I know my SIL'S knees tell her when the weather is going to change.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

agnescr said:


> only 2 pairs of converse slippers left, the purple are the preemie size 2 inch sole which still need buttons and the green are the newborn size, I seem to be the only one who likes that colour,as nobody seems to want them


So sweet.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> A lot of the nurseries here have gone from just selling plants to selling everything from garden furniture to Christmas ornaments and most of them serve food and sell fresh and homemade products . There is one not far from where I live that sells lovely food and gorgeous cakes


One near me sell delicious home made soup and a sandwich tea/coffee for £5:50, good sized helpings,sandwich comes with a small side salad and some crisps


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Swedenme, sorry to hear about your good knee acting up. That's not good at all. Do you have over the counter bio-freeze. I found it in Scotland. It is like a gel and you put it on the area and it is like an ice pack but it goes with you as it stays on and won't freeze your skin like real ice. Lasts for hours. Also hot baths and soaking in between. Hope it clears up without too much trouble. So many have problems with walking and it is such a vital part of life.


I have bio-freeze too. It's not readily available here. Got it from my DH'S podiatrist a couple of years ago and I bought 2 so I'd have them handy. Works for me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The red knitted poppies:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Rookie how i wish we had something like that here,anything slightly similar and by the looks of some of the photos a lot smaller is at least 12 miles away,not on a bus route and since I dont drive not easily accessible to me, I would be there all day and spend a fortune


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

agnescr said:


> next project, already has 244 stitches goes up to 399 stitches then onto a row of eyelet increase which takes final count to 378 before dividing for fronts,sleeves etc
> 
> it is the February lady sweater from 2009 in the largest size, me being round like a barrel :roll:


I love the colour.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> Cabbage Soup Recipe
> 
> My husband was never too fond of cabbageuntil the first time he tried this recipe from my aunt. Now he even asks me to make this soup!Nancy Stevens, Morrison, Illinois
> 
> ...


I thought I'd deleted the above before my reply but didn't. i do like cabbage soup. Mom used to make it but it was always a cream soup. Yummy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Julie, love the funnies from your friend.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Knitted poppies at the Royal Chelsea hospital were the Royal Chelsea flower show is being held


They are stunning. I hadn't heard anything about this so googled it to find out more. The designer is Australian and after next week they will be returned to Australia.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3603542/Knitted-field-poppies-Chelsea-Flower-turns-Royal-Hospital-gardens-carpet-colour.html

Daralene - if you look on here you will see the Weeping Window of ceramic poppies in its original setting at The Tower of London surrounded by thousands more poppies.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> The appointment part sounds similar to where I live. Where I am now we don't get a call back from a doctor. I call and leave a message and a nurse calls me back. For an appointment I push a different button and it puts me through to the receptionist. Not sure how it is in other cities. The one exception might be at night with an answering service that relays messages to a doctor on call. Haven't had to use that thank goodness. I'm sure there a places here in the States where there are old-fashioned doctors who still make home calls, well at least I imagine there are. Think it is quite the exception now. When I was a little girl I remember the doctor coming to see me at home and that was in the large city of Toronto. I was quite sick and for a long time. Not sure if they did it routinely or not. When I lived in the Highlands of Haliburton I don't even remember ever seeing a doctor. If I got a cold my uncle gave me a shot of whiskey (probably not a full shot). When the neighbor on the lake side's son died they had the casket in the living room. No funeral homes. I was quite little then so I don't know the details. I will ask my aunt next time I see her if there were funeral homes in the bigger cities not too far away for embalming or if they were buried quickly.


My previous doctor and my DH's doctor (who are brother's-in-law) used to call both of us to give us results of our tests, if it was serious. I sure miss them. Now I get calls from the receptionist.  That is from my new doctor's office.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> The red knitted poppies:


I've posted this picture too Julie . It is the Chelsea flower show this week and on tv all week started tonight and they showed all these flowers it looked beautiful . I've always wanted to go to the Chelsea flower show not got there yet


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finished the crochet booties . I know they are not perfect but I'm happy with how they turned out and that's my crochet blanket too . Plan on working on it some more today while I watch NCIS


The booties look perfect to me. Your blanket is nice too. You're really doing great with your crochet work.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Nannyof3 said:


> Hello Everyone, Just arrived home from babysitting for a week in Akron, Ohio. The little ones were a hoot! And a bit exhausting!!
> 
> Things didn't all go the way I had hoped. I spent last Sunday in the ER with pain that turned out to be kidney stones!! I have meds and will contact a urologist here tomorrow. Of all the things!!!!
> 
> ...


Feel so sorry about the kidney stones. I know how painful they are. Hope the urologist will zap them for you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> They are stunning. I hadn't heard anything about this so googled it to find out more. The designer is Australian and after next week they will be returned to Australia.
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3603542/Knitted-field-poppies-Chelsea-Flower-turns-Royal-Hospital-gardens-carpet-colour.html
> 
> Daralene - if you look on here you will see the Weeping Window of ceramic poppies in its original setting at The Tower of London surrounded by thousands more poppies.


Always watch the Chelsea flower show . I like the gardens


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've posted this picture too Julie . It is the Chelsea flower show this week and on tv all week started tonight and they showed all these flowers it looked beautiful . I've always wanted to go to the Chelsea flower show not got there yet


It was not showing when I saw your post, and went to google!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am unlikely ever to see all I would love to in Britain, thank goodness for the camera!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> The booties look perfect to me. Your blanket is nice too. You're really doing great with your crochet work.


Thank you Liz I'm enjoying learning and it's easier to frog :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My niece Lisa is now in Fez in Morocco, (North Africa).
> Some of the images she has posted on Facebook.


Such interesting architecture from the outside and I'm sure the insides are gorgeous. They seem to spare no expense.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Such interesting architecture from the outside and I sure the insides are gorgeous. They seem to spare no expense.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Knitted poppies at the Royal Chelsea hospital were the Royal Chelsea flower show is being held


What a beautiful sight!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks agnes - appreciate it - downloaded and saved. --- dsm


This sweater uses the same stitch Sam

www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/february-fitted-pullover


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Well, I'm finally caught up so I'm going to tidy up the kitchen. TTYL.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> What a beautiful sight!


It did look lovely . An Australian lady asked for help in knitting 300 poppies and ended up with roughly 30.000 can't remember the exact amount


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Mary I can do double crochet and the slip stitch will look the crab stitch up make that my next one to learn


Crab stitch is just double crochet done working left to right instead of right to left for right handed people. It seems awkward at first but is easier if you hold the hook in a more vertical position than usual .


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

I agree about book clubs making you read books you probably wouldn't choose yourself. It certainly broadens your horizons. I,too, loved "All the Light We Cannot See."


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It did look lovely . An Australian lady asked for help in knitting 300 poppies and ended up with roughly 30.000 can't remember the exact amount


I think it's 300,000.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

I ended up making a Grape Salad for the church potluck today and it was a big hit. Even the men went for seconds and thirds. We had too much good stuff. I don't even want to think about supper!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think it's 300,000.


I knew it didn't look right when I typed it but as its nearly midnight here I was to tired to think what I had done wrong
Think I should try and go to sleep
Goodnight


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I knew it didn't look right when I typed it but as its nearly midnight here I was to tired to think what I had done wrong


And you've been in pain.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Rookie how i wish we had something like that here,anything slightly similar and by the looks of some of the photos a lot smaller is at least 12 miles away,not on a bus route and since I dont drive not easily accessible to me, I would be there all day and spend a fortune


It was a fun outing. I didn't buy anything at the flower show - thought the plants were too expensive and it was over-crowded with not enough help and we had had to park quite a way away and hadn't brought a wagon as most of the "regulars" had done. But, I have photos for my nursery, so am happy. The antique store was 3 floors and we saw some very interesting things. I saw a Dutch toy wringer wash machine that was brilliant, but our DGD's would surely be perplexed with it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is good news --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Oh gosh I am late LOL. Thanks for another great start to the week Sam.
> 
> And thank Julie for the summary this week.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

martina said:


> Crab stitch is just double crochet done working left to right instead of right to left for right handed people. It seems awkward at first but is easier if you hold the hook in a more vertical position than usual .


I was thinking that it was the slip stitch done backwards...or maybe a single crochet done in reverse (US version of DC?).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you know who scooby doo is? --- sam



KateB said:


> 11/20, not good. However I've never heard of a "scooby snack" which is allegedly said in Glasgow!...Agnes?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> I ended up making a Grape Salad for the church potluck today and it was a big hit. Even the men went for seconds and thirds. We had too much good stuff. I don't even want to think about supper!


recipe, please?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just got this from Fan!

Wife texts her handy husband on a cold winter morning:

"WINDOWS FROZEN ~ WON'T OPEN"...



Husband texts back:

"GENTLY POUR SOME LUKEWARM WATER OVER THE EDGES AND
THEN TAP EDGES SHARPLY WITH HAMMER"......



Wife texts back 5 minutes later:
..
LAPTOP REALLY BUGGERED NOW.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very funny - i loved the last one. it's so true. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Some funnies from a friend in Australia:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just saw this out on Main, from Scottish Lass- thought it worth repeating!
> 
> At last, confirmation of 'Murphy's Law' with a wonderful Irish explanation
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > I just saw this out on Main, from Scottish Lass- thought it worth repeating!
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i can call my doctor and ask a question or make an appointment - they call back with the answer. he has come to the er when i am there also. but this is an advantage of living in a small town. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> The appointment part sounds similar to where I live. Where I am now we don't get a call back from a doctor. I call and leave a message and a nurse calls me back. For an appointment I push a different button and it puts me through to the receptionist. Not sure how it is in other cities. The one exception might be at night with an answering service that relays messages to a doctor on call. Haven't had to use that thank goodness. I'm sure there a places here in the States where there are old-fashioned doctors who still make home calls, well at least I imagine there are. Think it is quite the exception now. When I was a little girl I remember the doctor coming to see me at home and that was in the large city of Toronto. I was quite sick and for a long time. Not sure if they did it routinely or not. When I lived in the Highlands of Haliburton I don't even remember ever seeing a doctor. If I got a cold my uncle gave me a shot of whiskey (probably not a full shot). When the neighbor on the lake side's son died they had the casket in the living room. No funeral homes. I was quite little then so I don't know the details. I will ask my aunt next time I see her if there were funeral homes in the bigger cities not too far away for embalming or if they were buried quickly.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the booties are beautiful and the blanket is going to be beautiful as well. just as i knew they would. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Finished the crochet booties . I know they are not perfect but I'm happy with how they turned out and that's my crochet blanket too . Plan on working on it some more today while I watch NCIS


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

http://newstitchaday.com/welcome has some really great crochet videos. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Agnes . I'm using the shell stitch which is really easy after the beginning its just a two row repeat . I chose it just as a practice stitch but really like it so I'm turning it into a small blanket
> Big enough for a pram or crib and I'm going to put a border round it
> Was going to just edge it in I cord but think I might try a nice crochet edge if I can find an easy one


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

two can play that game julie - let her stew in her own juices for a while and stop calling her. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Glad the knee is a bit better, and that you are getting help with Mishka.
> When it comes to Bronwen I am getting very tired of being the one that has to make all the moves. It is more than 13 years since I was last in hospital, but it seems that is of no significance- I just can't do the right thing with her.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sonja an easy border for blanket would be the picot. I'm planning on doing it on edges of afghan I'm making. I'll do a couple of rows of dc then finish with picot, it looks good with shells. You will find easy tutorials on it, your work is looking good so far, best of luck with it.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> do you know who scooby doo is? --- sam


Aye Sam we know who Scooby Doo is along with Shaggy,Velma,Daphne,and Fred


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Grape Salad

2# seedless red grapes
2# seedless green grapes

8 oz. cream cheese
8 oz. sour cream
1/3 cup white sugar
1 t. vanilla

1/2 c. brown sugar
1/2 cup toasted pecan pieces

Wash and stem the grapes.
Mix together cream cheese, sour cream, white sugar and vanilla. Pour over grapes and mix thoroughly.

Before serving, sprinkle brown sugar on top . Top with nuts.

As you can see, this is really a dessert! The brown sugar seeps down into the dressing and you get a kind of toffee flavor. Really good.

I usually use the lower fat versions of the cream cheese and sour cream (but not fat free.)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome home nanny of three - sorry about the kidney stones - they are a real pain - literally - i know from experience. once was enough. --- sam



Nannyof3 said:


> Hello Everyone, Just arrived home from babysitting for a week in Akron, Ohio. The little ones were a hoot! And a bit exhausting!!
> 
> Things didn't all go the way I had hoped. I spent last Sunday in the ER with pain that turned out to be kidney stones!! I have meds and will contact a urologist here tomorrow. Of all the things!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love your book club - think i would fit right in. --- sam



machriste said:


> Agnes, the little bonnet is absolutely beautiful--so feminine.
> 
> Glad the cardioversion is over and seemingly successful, but do try to get the appnt. for F/U close to the 2-week rec. from doc.
> 
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Joanne, sorry about your kidney stones. Healing energy sent your way.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great place to eat. would be nice to spend a week around the lake. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> http://thewaterfrontbrownslake.com/
> 
> Had a lovely day out with DH/DH's twin/DSIL. First we went to a farm setting garden center and got some ideas for the gardents. It was overcrowded and parking and other facilities were hit and miss; lots of inspiration, but may not do it again next year. Then onto the antiques store in town - it's a lovely old town with a great main street of shops, etc. We found some nice bargains on books, etc. at the store. Then we went to The Waterfront which reminds me very much of the supper clubs from the 1960's. I can just imagine Chicago gangsters hanging out there when they were up at their cottages on the Wisconsin Lakes (quite a few of them spent the summers in Lake Geneva and the surrounding area. Dinner was fantastic in a beautiful setting, with wonderful family/friends, and a lovely view.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful pictures julie- thanks for sharing. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> My niece Lisa is now in Fez in Morocco, (North Africa).
> Some of the images she has posted on Facebook.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my kind of garden center. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> A lot of the nurseries here have gone from just selling plants to selling everything from garden furniture to Christmas ornaments and most of them serve food and sell fresh and homemade products . There is one not far from where I live that sells lovely food and gorgeous cakes


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i need to proof read a little better - yes - weed eating. please let us know what you thought of the avocado bean burgers. --- sam



budasha said:


> Sam, I've been trying to figure out what Gary was doing by "week eating". I finally realized you intended "weed eating".
> 
> Some really interesting recipes this week. I might try the Avocado bean burgers. Really like avocado.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow jeanette - that looks like a great garden center. i notice they have a mail order service also. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.pesches.com/about-us/
> 
> This is my local garden center. It's been a family business for many years. I used to live down the street from them when I first moved to the Chicago area. The people there are fantastic and are very helpful. I plan on being there next week.
> 
> Our grocery stores, hardware stores and big box stores like Home Depot and Lowes all carry flowers/plants, but I still prefer to go and get something that I know was grown locally (nursery green houses are all next door to the store) and they stand by their products. We had a boxwood bush die within 2 weeks and they replaced it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so beautiful sonja - the walk and steps are red - were those poppies also? i wish they made more of poppy day here in the states. i can't remember seeing any for sale for a long time. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Knitted poppies at the Royal Chelsea hospital were the Royal Chelsea flower show is being held


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what fun to eat surrounded by all the loveliness of the garden center around you. --- sam



agnescr said:


> One near me sell delicious home made soup and a sandwich tea/coffee for £5:50, good sized helpings,sandwich comes with a small side salad and some crisps


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> two can play that game julie - let her stew in her own juices for a while and stop calling her. --- sam


I have been wondering about that- especially with it being a significant birthday(for me) in a couple of months.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> beautiful pictures julie- thanks for sharing. --- sam


 :thumbup: Thanks Sam!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> With all the talk of rhubarb thought someone might like to try this cake. I made one last year and it was yummy. I'm planning to make another one in the next few days.
> 
> Rhubarb cake with crumble topping:
> 
> ...


I use that same recipe, it's really good.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

purl2diva said:


> I ended up making a Grape Salad for the church potluck today and it was a big hit. Even the men went for seconds and thirds. We had too much good stuff. I don't even want to think about supper!


I never want to eat after a potluck. Most of the time I don't. Glad your grape salad was a hit. It is not fun to bring home most of what you bring. Maybe you will be able to come to KAP and enjoy our potluck and knitting fellowship.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> A lot of the nurseries here have gone from just selling plants to selling everything from garden furniture to Christmas ornaments and most of them serve food and sell fresh and homemade products . There is one not far from where I live that sells lovely food and gorgeous cakes


There is one near Edmonton that's like that but around here they strictly sell plants & garden accessories & are only open for May & June


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Knitted poppies at the Royal Chelsea hospital were the Royal Chelsea flower show is being held


That's lovely but what alot of knitting. Will they like the other display be sold to benefit veterans charities?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I wonder how we all survived drinking milk that wasn't pasteurized. We ate all the good stuff on the farm and grew up, mostly without too many medical issues. Certainly not like the allergies kids have today. My dad tried his hand at growing peanuts and all of us survived. They were good too.


Exactly, & now I can't even donate my extra fresh vegetables to the nursing home as they aren't government inspected :roll: Good grief & the old people would think they had died & gone to heaven having fresh stuff.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you can get rid of the stones easily and with as little pain as possible
> How old are the triplets now ? Must be hard work but a lot of fun looking after them


Thank you Sonja, I am anxious to call the doctor in the morning. I do have pain meds but I'm not keen on taking that kind of drug.

The triplets are almost 2 1/2 now. They are always busy playing, a little fighting here and there, and then hugging each other. Their big brother has just turned four. He is not keen on his brothers getting into his cars and trucks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's lvely but what alot of knitting. Will they like the other display be sold to benefit veterans charities?


I think they have to go back to Australia, but not sure what will happen then.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

WOW!!!!!



angelam said:


> They are stunning. I hadn't heard anything about this so googled it to find out more. The designer is Australian and after next week they will be returned to Australia.
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3603542/Knitted-field-poppies-Chelsea-Flower-turns-Royal-Hospital-gardens-carpet-colour.html
> 
> Daralene - if you look on here you will see the Weeping Window of ceramic poppies in its original setting at The Tower of London surrounded by thousands more poppies.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Nannyof3 said:


> Thank you Sonja, I am anxious to call the doctor in the morning. I do have pain meds but I'm not keen on taking that kind of drug.
> 
> The triplets are almost 2 1/2 now. They are always busy playing, a little fighting here and there, and then hugging each other. Their big brother has just turned four. He is not keen on his brothers getting into his cars and trucks!


lol! :lol:  :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

That sounds really good.
My grandma used to make a desert salad that was good too.

Not really a recipe but here's what's in it.

Whipped cream, I use a tub of cool whip
Chopped apples, peeled or not however you like
About 1/2 cup chopped celery

We used to love this as kids.

I've also used shredded apples & added cinnamon to the whipped cream.my kids loved that.



purl2diva said:


> Grape Salad
> 
> 2# seedless red grapes
> 2# seedless green grapes
> ...


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Feel so sorry about the kidney stones. I know how painful they are. Hope the urologist will zap them for you.


Thank you so much. I not sure about the two small ones they found on the right, but the big one on the left is the painful one. I hope they can see me pretty quick.

Raining here again and forecast for more tomorrow. Someone did mention sun and 80 degrees by the end of the week. Hope they are right!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks agnes. --- sam



agnescr said:


> This sweater uses the same stitch Sam
> 
> www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/february-fitted-pullover


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very funny. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Just got this from Fan!
> 
> Wife texts her handy husband on a cold winter morning:
> 
> "WINDOWS FROZEN ~ WON'T OPEN"...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i guess i should have know you would - they are probably known world wide. --- sam



agnescr said:


> Aye Sam we know who Scooby Doo is along with Shaggy,Velma,Daphne,and Fred


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> welcome home nanny of three - sorry about the kidney stones - they are a real pain - literally - i know from experience. once was enough. --- sam


Thanks Sam. I hope it is just once for me also. Thank you so much for the start-up and recipes.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Joanne, sorry about your kidney stones. Healing energy sent your way.


Thank you so much!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> My niece Lisa is now in Fez in Morocco, (North Africa).
> Some of the images she has posted on Facebook.


Lovely pictures.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds really good. --- sam



purl2diva said:


> Grape Salad


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, great photos from your niece. Isn't she nervous traveling in that part of the world with the present political situation?

Nanny of 3, sorry you've had kidney stones, so painful. I hope you can get them taken care of soon.

Heather, hope you can get new teeth soon, darn pups, always into something.

We got a nice rain last night, about 1/2 inch but lots of thunder & lightening. Sure made all the farmer happy, at least that should get things started, we could use more but smiling for now.

I put out a whole bunch more plants today, almost done, just have to wait for a row of flower seeds I planted on the end of the garden to come up so I can see where to put the row of petunias in front.
The internet wasn't working again today, they are to come & fix it, hopefully soon. I didn't check alo the links as I was afraid the silly thing would quit again before I caught up. Must put supper on the table, scalloped potatoes & cabbage rolls.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think you need to forget her birthday also. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I have been wondering about that- especially with it being a significant birthday(for me) in a couple of months.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Lovely pictures.


They are amazing buildings- especially the tile work.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and bring your grape salad. of course i would think of food. would love to see you there joy - do plan on coming. --- sam



pacer said:


> I never want to eat after a potluck. Most of the time I don't. Glad your grape salad was a hit. It is not fun to bring home most of what you bring. Maybe you will be able to come to KAP and enjoy our potluck and knitting fellowship.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I wondered about that, but didn't like to voice it too loud.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, great photos from your niece. Isn't she nervous traveling in that part of the world with the present political situation?
> 
> Nanny of 3, sorry you've had kidney stones, so painful. I hope you can get them taken care of soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Nannyof3 said:


> Thanks Sam. I hope it is just once for me also. Thank you so much for the start-up and recipes.


I am hoping that you can get some relief this week. Once is more than enough.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think you need to forget her birthday also. --- sam


We'll take it milestone by milestone, I think, wait and see.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Our garden center has a little cafe, too. About twenty years ago, they added women and children clothes, purses and shoes. They are pricey but if you want something special that you won't find in the chain stores, it is the place to go.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, great photos from your niece. Isn't she nervous traveling in that part of the world with the present political situation?
> 
> Nanny of 3, sorry you've had kidney stones, so painful. I hope you can get them taken care of soon.
> 
> ...


So glad you got some rain. We are finally getting some sun and warmth. I am sure that Sam is enjoying it as well.

Tonight's dinner is chili dogs or hot dogs for those who don't want chili on it. Matthew didn't like the dinner option but that is what I did and he had to go with it anyway. I have been out most of the day and wanted a simple meal to put together.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> and bring your grape salad. of course i would think of food. would love to see you there joy - do plan on coming. --- sam


You can put it together at KAP so it will be freshly made. Yum. We would love to have you join us.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No; DD was out late with friend she hadn't seen in a couple of years so nervous nilly me stayed up knitting on her top. Today I finished cleaning our bedroom and did some laundry and also some knitting. I'm up to the lace section that is across the upper back (top is knitted bottom up in the round.) It's on Ravelry and called Pippa. Actually may have a chance of finishing it before she leaves but not holding my breath. LOL



Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, hope you get a good night's sleep tonight. It's never any fun if you feel exhausted all day long. Hope it wasn't because of your eyes or aching.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I did take a nap for about an hour and unless I get a burst of energy will at least get to bed at a reasonable time.



Swedenme said:


> Hope you get a nap sometime today or a better rest tonight


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Booties and blanket are great. One of these days I am determined to crochet. (Like I need another hobby!) I was at the embroidery machine some Saturday and made Hannah a cute faux leather passport holder. If I can get a picture of it I'll post it. She was quite tickled with it.



Swedenme said:


> Finished the crochet booties . I know they are not perfect but I'm happy with how they turned out and that's my crochet blanket too . Plan on working on it some more today while I watch NCIS


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Joanne so sorry you ended up in the Er and with kidney stones. Hope you will be able to get into the urologist quickly. Not a fun way to end your babysitting trip for sure.

Thank goodness we have the Summaries at the beginning of th new KTP. You can read them for a quick update of last week.



Nannyof3 said:


> Hello Everyone, Just arrived home from babysitting for a week in Akron, Ohio. The little ones were a hoot! And a bit exhausting!!
> 
> Things didn't all go the way I had hoped. I spent last Sunday in the ER with pain that turned out to be kidney stones!! I have meds and will contact a urologist here tomorrow. Of all the things!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Nannyof3 said:


> Hello Everyone, Just arrived home from babysitting for a week in Akron, Ohio. The little ones were a hoot! And a bit exhausting!!
> 
> Things didn't all go the way I had hoped. I spent last Sunday in the ER with pain that turned out to be kidney stones!! I have meds and will contact a urologist here tomorrow. Of all the things!!!!
> 
> ...


I am so glad that you could enjoy time with the grandchildren. I bet they kept you super busy. Now to get rid of those pesky kidney stones.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Nannyof3, I have all kinds of family in Akron, Ohio. Too bad I wasn't there at the same time. So very sorry to hear of the kidney stones. Hope you can get it taken care of quickly and not be in too much pain.


Thank you Daralene!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all. Hace been surprisibgly husy but having lazy day today.
> 
> Do have to get to dental clinic to see about replacing dentures. Bottom plate is gone, lost in one of my moves. Top plate is now history as well. I had damaged it some time ago, but platewas able to stick it together. Thistime, a tooth had peeled out, so I had conacted dental clinic toget a proper repait done but, because the gap was annoying the inside of top lip, had taken out and put on arm of recliner. Went into garage to finish mods to mqrket dispkay and came back in to find plate gone.
> 
> Of couree, it is now after dark and I only had small dull torch to search yard so not found then. Found shattered with missing 2 teeth and not able to be worn and now have to be replaced. Not happy with furbaby as did not expect her to touch the plate. I know it is notall her fault, simply her nature as a dog and i should not have left them whee i did, but for next however many days i am restricted to soft foid and liquid foid.


So sorry to hear about your dentures. I hope you can get them replaced soon.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, great photos from your niece. Isn't she nervous traveling in that part of the world with the present political situation?
> 
> Nanny of 3, sorry you've had kidney stones, so painful. I hope you can get them taken care of soon.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Bonnie. I hope after I tend to the pain, I can start putting in some flowers.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And the recipe is?????? I love grapes. 
Never mind.....see you have it posted so I've copied it. Sounds yummy!



purl2diva said:


> I ended up making a Grape Salad for the church potluck today and it was a big hit. Even the men went for seconds and thirds. We had too much good stuff. I don't even want to think about supper!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Love the grape salad recipe have copied it for a special dish for summer eating. As we have vegetarians in family this would be perfect for them. Thank you


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

vabchnonnie said:


> It's really raining, very hard at the moment. May change a few weekend plans for some, but not me - same ole',same ole'. Trying to get thru ( not misspelled ) my craft, sewing room. Why does so much "stuff" get put in there and just dropped, it will not put itself away. Looks like that will be my project for awhile. I'm ashamed of myself to let this happen, I need a room twice the size I think. Only hand work at this time is the "stash" afghan, using small balls of yarn, any color. Doing it in rows, garter stitch, OK so far. My balcony pots look nice, growing and pretty, 4 yellow tomatoes, with blooms, wish me luck. Try to keep up with the readings, not much news from here to report, but will keep in touch...Sharon in Virginia Beach


It is a pleasure to hear from you. I wish you well with your tomatoes. I love the taste of homegrown tomatoes and the yellow ones are great to keep the acid level down. Your afghan sounds like it will be beautiful.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

TTYL.....{{{{{HUGS}}}}}


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Fan said:


> Love the grape salad recipe have copied it for a special dish for summer eating. As we have vegetarians in family this would be perfect for them. Thank you


Another recipe they could eat would be apple waldorf. We used equal amounts of vanilla yogurt and mayonnaise and stir it into cut apples. I can't remember how many but we would use equal amounts of green apples and red apples chopped up and then top with granola.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gwen - check this out. --- sam

http://www.nobleknits.com/manos-serena-coronilla-tunic-knitting-pattern-2016a/?utm_source=NobleKnits+Yarn+Shop&utm_campaign=2a87ec7cb6-manos_serena&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_2b25000e63-2a87ec7cb6-35477713&mc_cid=2a87ec7cb6&mc_eid=b535f5a137


Gweniepooh said:


> TTYL.....{{{{{HUGS}}}}}


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Grape Salad
> 
> 2# seedless red grapes
> 2# seedless green grapes
> ...


I don't think I've ever had that. It's something I can make at the family reunion and would be good for the table at the KAP also. Thanks for the recipe; I think it's going to get used quite a bit.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Just talked to Dd. She and her DH went on a belated honeymoon to Spain and the south of France. Weather was good. It sounded as though they did alot of eating! Her favorite place was Barcelona. The food was great and the people very hospitable.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> wow jeanette - that looks like a great garden center. i notice they have a mail order service also. --- sam


They are huge and on days like today, they are mobbed and need police to escort traffic in and out of their parking lot. That's why I waited to go tomorrow instead.

They are fabulous there and the prices aren't very much higher than at Lowes and are better than some of the other garden centers around, plus I feel loyal to them since they've always been so helpful. They had a grocery store, then grocery store + flowers & plants and then went totally to flowers, plants, trees - both wholesale and retail.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> I never want to eat after a potluck. Most of the time I don't. Glad your grape salad was a hit. It is not fun to bring home most of what you bring. Maybe you will be able to come to KAP and enjoy our potluck and knitting fellowship.


That would be great if you could join us, Purl2Diva. You're aren't that far from me that I couldn't come get you to ride along.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Exactly, & now I can't even donate my extra fresh vegetables to the nursing home as they aren't government inspected :roll: Good grief & the old people would think they had died & gone to heaven having fresh stuff.


Our food pantry still accepts fresh vegetables and fruit - I hope they aren't asked to stop doing that.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Our garden center has a little cafe, too. About twenty years ago, they added women and children clothes, purses and shoes. They are pricey but if you want something special that you won't find in the chain stores, it is the place to go.


I think I might have been in your neck of the woods this weekend with being in the Burlington, WI area. I need to come back to WI to get some cheese for the family reunion - it's a special request from brothers in Texas who say they can't get good cheese there. I'm also getting some Jersey Cow milk cheese on our way to Texas - they sell at the Farmer's Market in Springfield, IL where our oldest daughter lives, so we put in the order already.

When getting the cheeses, if I'm in your area, maybe I'll stop at the nursery and we can have a cup of coffee together.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Our food pantry still accepts fresh vegetables and fruit - I hope they aren't asked to stop doing that.


I dropped some at Ronald McDonald house & the soup kitchen n Lloyd last fall.
I know some of the nursing home residents really looked forward to my fresh stuff, one old man even wanted to pay me for the corn on the cob, makes me sad politics are depriving them of such a simple pleasure :thumbdown:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Here is a recipe I've used for eating with cheese.
Pickled Grapes
2 cups white vinegar
1-1/2 cups white sugar
1 bay leaf
1tsp pickling spice
1 small dried chilli
500gms green grapes
Place vinegar, sugar, bay leaf, spice,and chilli in pot, bring to the boil
Stirring to dissolve sugar.
Reduce to low heat and simmer for 2 minutes
Remove from heat and cool until just warm.
Wash grapes and pack into 2 sterilised 500ml jars
Pour over vinegar mix and seal.
Store in fridge and leave for a week at least, before opening.
Keep in fridge.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sounds nice Fan!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Is that dill spice or what we would call bread and butter pickling mix, Fan? Sounds good.

I got a photo of the three pairs of socks. All done with sport yarn and size 3 US/3.25 mm needles.

Edit: I can't seem to add the photo from my phone...will email it to myself and post in the morning when the computer is on.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Is that dill spice or what we would call bread and butter pickling mix, Fan? Sounds good.
> 
> I got a photo of the three pairs of socks. All done with sport yarn and size 3 US/3.25 mm needles.


I am guessing but yes I would think its bread and butter pickling mix, it's called allspice as well, what you would use for relishes, pickled veg etc. The longer you leave it in fridge the stronger flavour, and very Moreish believe me.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> I am guessing but yes I would think its bread and butter pickling mix, it's called allspice as well, what you would use for relishes, pickled veg etc. The longer you leave it in fridge the stronger flavour, and very Moreish believe me.


I believe I know just the one you mean. Thanks!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

At my son's. Nice visit but I'm ready to go home and see Maya. My DD is quite the social butterfly and I had a wonderful wonderful time seeing her friends. But I'm more of a recluse and need some down time and be back on my own schedule. I think I'll curl up with Maya and just have a day of quiet, blessed quiet!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> At my son's. Nice visit but I'm ready to go home and see Maya. My DD is quite the social butterfly and I had a wonderful wonderful time seeing her friends. But I'm more of a recluse and need some down time and be back on my own schedule. I think I'll curl up with Maya and just have a day of quiet, blessed quiet!


It is so nice having one who likes curling up! Ringo is a bit of a smooch.

Cold enough here to think of turning on the heater.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> the booties are beautiful and the blanket is going to be beautiful as well. just as i knew they would. --- sam


Thank you Sam and thank you for the link


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Sonja an easy border for blanket would be the picot. I'm planning on doing it on edges of afghan I'm making. I'll do a couple of rows of dc then finish with picot, it looks good with shells. You will find easy tutorials on it, your work is looking good so far, best of luck with it.


Thank you Fan . I'm planning on learning the crochet picot stitch as I've seen it used to finish off a top and thought it looked lovely


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> Aye Sam we know who Scooby Doo is along with Shaggy,Velma,Daphne,and Fred


Shaggy is living in my house just now . Youngest son hasn't had a shave in a while as he's busy revising ( he's excuse ) so that's my nickname for him right now :lol:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Fan . I'm planning on learning the crochet picot stitch as I've seen it used to finish off a top and thought it looked lovely


It's easy, just chains and dcs, which you already know. I've used it on baby beanies with a shell and picot edging and little gold, silver beads to embellish for Christmas theme in red and white. 
It's a very chilly night closing in now so just hauled out the feather duvet to get comfy in bed later.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Nannyof3 said:


> Thank you Sonja, I am anxious to call the doctor in the morning. I do have pain meds but I'm not keen on taking that kind of drug.
> 
> The triplets are almost 2 1/2 now. They are always busy playing, a little fighting here and there, and then hugging each other. Their big brother has just turned four. He is not keen on his brothers getting into his cars and trucks!


Good luck with the doctors . 
Triplets are at the fun stage ,getting there own little personalities and chattering away . My oldest sons nephew is just over two and was doing a jigsaw the other day . I asked him if it was hard to do and he replied tricky 
Made me laugh


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> so beautiful sonja - the walk and steps are red - were those poppies also? i wish they made more of poppy day here in the states. i can't remember seeing any for sale for a long time. --- sam


No not the walkway and steps . Poppy Day is a special day here everywhere goes silent for the 2 minutes even if you are in the middle of the big supermarket and the poppies are sold everywhere .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's lovely but what alot of knitting. Will they like the other display be sold to benefit veterans charities?


No it's going back to Australia to be put on display to commemorate the centenary of the Battle of the Somme on July 1st


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

We are cold enough to have a dump of snow in the south- 34 people including children in 4 wheel drives got caught by heavy snow in the wilds of Central Otago- the crews have not been able to get in to them the weather has been so bad, but they were well prepared and are not short of supplies. Includes a number of children- they hope to rescue them tomorrow. The North Island ski fields are happy, the snow fall augurs well for the opening of the season in July. I didn't put the heater on, but felt very tempted.
Up to the second slit on Pfeilraupe, and done quite a number of rounds on the green Guernsey sleeve. Makes a difference when you can have the telly going- it also feels like company.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> It's easy, just chains and dcs, which you already know. I've used it on baby beanies with a shell and picot edging and little gold, silver beads to embellish for Christmas theme in red and white.
> It's a very chilly night closing in now so just hauled out the feather duvet to get comfy in bed later.


The baby beanies sound lovely Fan . I'm going to practise the picot stitch and the crab stitch later today 
Always love the thought of feather duvets and pillows, so soft and snugly but can't have them as I'm so allergic to them . They make me itch , cough, sneeze, eyes water, and chest tightens making it difficult to breathe :-(


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> do you know who scooby doo is? --- sam


Yep!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My niece Lisa is now in Fez in Morocco, (North Africa).
> Some of the images she has posted on Facebook.


They are certainly getting around, South America, Portugal, North Africa. Is this all one trip Julie? Can't imagine they are hopping home to NZ between each one. How long are they away for?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I was thinking that it was the slip stitch done backwards...or maybe a single crochet done in reverse (US version of DC?).


It is English Double crochet done backwards, which as you say is US single crochet, done backwards.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

martina said:


> It is English Double crochet done backwards, which as you say is US single crochet, done backwards.


Since I have been learning to crochet of the internet and since the majority of tutorials use US terms, that is what I use, when explaining what I have done at the knitting group I have to think in both US and English terms,though I do get muddled up sometimes


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> We are cold enough to have a dump of snow in the south- 34 people including children in 4 wheel drives got caught by heavy snow in the wilds of Central Otago- the crews have not been able to get in to them the weather has been so bad, but they were well prepared and are not short of supplies. Includes a number of children- they hope to rescue them tomorrow. The North Island ski fields are happy, the snow fall augurs well for the opening of the season in July. I didn't put the heater on, but felt very tempted.
> Up to the second slit on Pfeilraupe, and done quite a number of rounds on the green Guernsey sleeve. Makes a difference when you can have the telly going- it also feels like company.


Glad you are knitting away Julie . Was there anything interesting on the TV. I was going to watch the new English version of Wallender last night but forgot all about it . Will more than likely watch it tonight instead . I'm not a fan of Kenneth Brannaugh(sp) but he's OK as Wallender . I am going to watch the Swedish version on BBC 4 as they have also brought out new episodes


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad you are knitting away Julie . Was there anything interesting on the TV. I was going to watch the new English version of Wallender last night but forgot all about it . Will more than likely watch it tonight instead . I'm not a fan of Kenneth Brannaugh(sp) but he's OK as Wallender . I am going to watch the Swedish version on BBC 4 as they have also brought out new episodes


They just aired the final episode of Wallender here last night. I'm sad to see it end; I liked the series and was very interested in the Swedish references and landscapes, etc.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> 3 weeks to go not that you are counting :lol:


 :thumbup: LOL Correct.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear about your daughter Julie . I do hope she changes one of these days and you can both have a better relationship
> Wonder how she will feel if her daughter does the same to her
> 
> As for the knee it's feeling better today . Still not 100% but I've had no sharp pain


Ditto to the above for Julie. HUGS

Sonja, I hope the knee improves.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Finished the crochet booties . I know they are not perfect but I'm happy with how they turned out and that's my crochet blanket too . Plan on working on it some more today while I watch NCIS


Sonja, they look perfect to me. Adorable. I think you will be as good at crocheting as you are at knitting.


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Pacer - thank you, last year the tomato blooms fell off, rats! Do hope to get some tomatoes this year. The "stash" afghan was on the forum some time ago and sparked my interest, it is done length wise, 400 stitches. Getting close to 16" now. We are still having rain, not good for picking strawberries, they are probably mush. Please send me some elves to help in the craft room, I need inspired and more hands. There is more talk of the gathering in Defiance, I haven't decided for sure, doesn't look very likely though. Too far and too expensive for just 2 days...will keep in touch...Sharon in Virginia Beach


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Glad you are knitting away Julie . Was there anything interesting on the TV. I was going to watch the new English version of Wallender last night but forgot all about it . Will more than likely watch it tonight instead . I'm not a fan of Kenneth Brannaugh(sp) but he's OK as Wallender . I am going to watch the Swedish version on BBC 4 as they have also brought out new episodes


The new Wallender was a bit odd, being set in South Africa. I don't know whether we will be back to Sweden for future episodes. Just have to watch and find out, I suppose!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> They are certainly getting around, South America, Portugal, North Africa. Is this all one trip Julie? Can't imagine they are hopping home to NZ between each one. How long are they away for?


All one trip, Angela, I think the total time away is to be a month or so, no definitely not hopping back and forth!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, it is nice having a dog that snuggles. Glad Ringo does too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Aye Sam we know who Scooby Doo is along with Shaggy,Velma,Daphne,and Fred


Been around here for many hears also. Love Scooby Doo


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad you are knitting away Julie . Was there anything interesting on the TV. I was going to watch the new English version of Wallender last night but forgot all about it . Will more than likely watch it tonight instead . I'm not a fan of Kenneth Brannaugh(sp) but he's OK as Wallender . I am going to watch the Swedish version on BBC 4 as they have also brought out new episodes


Dare I confess, Sonja!? I watch the Maori News, on delay at 5pm., and go on to the kiddie soaps that I used to watch with Fale, interspersed with half an hour of the News broadcast, most of the news I get from the concert radio program. By then I am ready to see if there are any interesting emails, work a row or two of my computer project, as opposed to the Guernsey, which I am not attempting while online. And head to bed, until I get woken for the next round of pain relief. There was a snippet on the News of a Pensioner in Dunedin waiting 3 years now for his hip op. pain so bad he's on morphine- does not make one very hopeful.
BTW, the snow bound 4 wheel drive enthusiasts in the South Island have been rescued, so have avoided another freezing night. I am glad for the children's sake.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Ditto to the above for Julie. HUGS
> 
> Sonja, I hope the knee improves.


Thanks, Cathy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, it is nice having a dog that snuggles. Glad Ringo does too.


 :thumbup: I need those snuggles! When I come home he gives me little doggie kisses too, he is always so glad to see me!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Exactly, & now I can't even donate my extra fresh vegetables to the nursing home as they aren't government inspected :roll: Good grief & the old people would think they had died & gone to heaven having fresh stuff.


Isnt it crazy? Where I do volunteering... it is housing for the aged disadvantage and we not allowed to give them food that we can get for free.... stupid policies. :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Been around here for many hears also. Love Scooby Doo


I seem to be very out of touch, I don't know these creatures!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> We are cold enough to have a dump of snow in the south- 34 people including children in 4 wheel drives got caught by heavy snow in the wilds of Central Otago- the crews have not been able to get in to them the weather has been so bad, but they were well prepared and are not short of supplies. Includes a number of children- they hope to rescue them tomorrow. The North Island ski fields are happy, the snow fall augurs well for the opening of the season in July. I didn't put the heater on, but felt very tempted.
> Up to the second slit on Pfeilraupe, and done quite a number of rounds on the green Guernsey sleeve. Makes a difference when you can have the telly going- it also feels like company.


My heater is on.... it was 17c today and only 9c now at 10pm. By Thursday we are supposed to only get to 15C. Brrr


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> Agnes, the little bonnet is absolutely beautiful--so feminine.
> 
> Glad the cardioversion is over and seemingly successful, but do try to get the appnt. for F/U close to the 2-week rec. from doc.
> 
> ...


Hope you enjoyed thew wrong book! Did the one who read the right book feel she had wasted the time or did she enjoy it so it was worth it anyway?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> My heater is on.... it was 17c today and only 9c now at 10pm. By Thursday we are supposed to only get to 15C. Brrr


 :thumbup: Temperatures are pretty similar here! We ate surrounded by lows, and tomorrow again likely to have thunder.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Seriously, why would you have known? I am quite sure that faced with a similar selection of questions on the USA (or Canada, Australia, New Zealand or practically anywhere else in the world), I would have struggled to get a single correct answer.


And some where very specific questions to an area as well- wasn't really much on the history etc. Needed to know small things about many different parts of the country. I din't get many right- and none of my guesses where right if I remember rightly.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> They are stunning. I hadn't heard anything about this so googled it to find out more. The designer is Australian and after next week they will be returned to Australia.
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3603542/Knitted-field-poppies-Chelsea-Flower-turns-Royal-Hospital-gardens-carpet-colour.html
> 
> Daralene - if you look on here you will see the Weeping Window of ceramic poppies in its original setting at The Tower of London surrounded by thousands more poppies.


A lot of poppies were knitted here last year for the 100 year anniversary of the ANZAC landing at Gallipoli- especially in Melbourne (Victoria) I believe.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've posted this picture too Julie . It is the Chelsea flower show this week and on tv all week started tonight and they showed all these flowers it looked beautiful . I've always wanted to go to the Chelsea flower show not got there yet


A few years ago one of my friends here went on a garden tour of the UK with the Chelsea Flower Show a highlight.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> I agree about book clubs making you read books you probably wouldn't choose yourself. It certainly broadens your horizons. I,too, loved "All the Light We Cannot See."


After 2 recommendations I just had to put it on hold at the library.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> The new Wallender was a bit odd, being set in South Africa. I don't know whether we will be back to Sweden for future episodes. Just have to watch and find out, I suppose!


Not sure why but I didn't get into Wallender last time around. I watched last night but wasn't overly impressed, maybe I should watch next week and see if it changes my mind.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> All one trip, Angela, I think the total time away is to be a month or so, no definitely not hopping back and forth!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Lucky them!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> A lot of poppies were knitted here last year for the 100 year anniversary of the ANZAC landing at Gallipoli- especially in Melbourne (Victoria) I believe.


Could these be the same ones? I understand they are coming back to Melbourne after the Chelsea flower Show.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think I might have been in your neck of the woods this weekend with being in the Burlington, WI area. I need to come back to WI to get some cheese for the family reunion - it's a special request from brothers in Texas who say they can't get good cheese there. I'm also getting some Jersey Cow milk cheese on our way to Texas - they sell at the Farmer's Market in Springfield, IL where our oldest daughter lives, so we put in the order already.
> 
> When getting the cheeses, if I'm in your area, maybe I'll stop at the nursery and we can have a cup of coffee together.


That would be lovely.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> My heater is on.... it was 17c today and only 9c now at 10pm. By Thursday we are supposed to only get to 15C. Brrr


19 today, 13 now, down to 9 tonight. But winter is only about a week away so we can't complain. And I would rather be cold than hot. Lovely April and May though- have had a few wet days which we need.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Could these be the same ones? I understand they are coming back to Melbourne after the Chelsea flower Show.


I would imagine they would be the same ones.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That would be great if you could join us, Purl2Diva. You're aren't that far from me that I couldn't come get you to ride along.


Would love to come. I have to have cataract surgery, hopefully, this summer. Once that is scheduled, i will know where I stand.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hope you enjoyed thew wrong book! Did the one who read the right book feel she had wasted the time or did she enjoy it so it was worth it anyway?


She did like the book; I'm reading it now--"Arcadia" by Lauren Groff.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> They just aired the final episode of Wallender here last night. I'm sad to see it end; I liked the series and was very interested in the Swedish references and landscapes, etc.


Here a new one has just started last night with Kenneth Brannaugh . I've watched the other episodes he has made and enjoyed them so I will watch these ones .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Sonja, they look perfect to me. Adorable. I think you will be as good at crocheting as you are at knitting.


Thank you I'm enjoying learning . 
As for my knee no pain at all today so hopefully that's the end of it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> The new Wallender was a bit odd, being set in South Africa. I don't know whether we will be back to Sweden for future episodes. Just have to watch and find out, I suppose!


I forgot to watch last nights but I thought that it wouldn't be the same not being in and around Ystad which is in southern Sweden


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> My heater is on.... it was 17c today and only 9c now at 10pm. By Thursday we are supposed to only get to 15C. Brrr


 . It's another beautiful day here , apart from the heavy downpour the other day it's been lovely warm sunshine for a few days now . Perfect peace here . All I can here are the birds tweeting , mishka is asleep in the shade and I'm laid in the hammock watching a little robin hop round the garden .


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No not the walkway and steps . Poppy Day is a special day here everywhere goes silent for the 2 minutes even if you are in the middle of the big supermarket and the poppies are sold everywhere .


Here as well & it's a statutory holiday


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We are cold enough to have a dump of snow in the south- 34 people including children in 4 wheel drives got caught by heavy snow in the wilds of Central Otago- the crews have not been able to get in to them the weather has been so bad, but they were well prepared and are not short of supplies. Includes a number of children- they hope to rescue them tomorrow. The North Island ski fields are happy, the snow fall augurs well for the opening of the season in July. I didn't put the heater on, but felt very tempted.
> Up to the second slit on Pfeilraupe, and done quite a number of rounds on the green Guernsey sleeve. Makes a difference when you can have the telly going- it also feels like company.


It's good you got the TV hooked up, I often listen while I do household chore, folding laundry, ironing, etc.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The baby beanies sound lovely Fan . I'm going to practise the picot stitch and the crab stitch later today
> Always love the thought of feather duvets and pillows, so soft and snugly but can't have them as I'm so allergic to them . They make me itch , cough, sneeze, eyes water, and chest tightens making it difficult to breathe :-(


I love my down duvet, stays on the bed most of the year. I have a light fibrefill one but only really use it for July & August.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> They just aired the final episode of Wallender here last night. I'm sad to see it end; I liked the series and was very interested in the Swedish references and landscapes, etc.


Another show Ive never heard of, funny I would have thought we would get the same things as the US


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dare I confess, Sonja!? I watch the Maori News, on delay at 5pm., and go on to the kiddie soaps that I used to watch with Fale, interspersed with half an hour of the News broadcast, most of the news I get from the concert radio program. By then I am ready to see if there are any interesting emails, work a row or two of my computer project, as opposed to the Guernsey, which I am not attempting while online. And head to bed, until I get woken for the next round of pain relief. There was a snippet on the News of a Pensioner in Dunedin waiting 3 years now for his hip op. pain so bad he's on morphine- does not make one very hopeful.
> BTW, the snow bound 4 wheel drive enthusiasts in the South Island have been rescued, so have avoided another freezing night. I am glad for the children's sake.


I'm glad they rescued the stranded people. Didn't they check the forcast before they headed out?

I sure hope you don't. Have to wait 3 years, that's crazy, especially someone your age. Here I sometimes think they make the really old,85+,wait long in hopes they will die before the surgery is done- a lady I knew waited about 18 months & didn't have any quality life after the surgery, she was 88. Seems most of the time wait is less than a year.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Not sure why but I didn't get into Wallender last time around. I watched last night but wasn't overly impressed, maybe I should watch next week and see if it changes my mind.


I Think you either like it or not right from the beginning


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's good you got the TV hooked up, I often listen while I do household chore, folding laundry, ironing, etc.


My husband likes it on constantly and I don't we are definitely opposites . 
I will turn it on for the 40 minutes to watch a show then it goes off again


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> 19 today, 13 now, down to 9 tonight. But winter is only about a week away so we can't complain. And I would rather be cold than hot. Lovely April and May though- have had a few wet days which we need.


13 would be the start of a heatwave here :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here as well & it's a statutory holiday


Not a holiday here but it should be......lots of the younger ones dont stand still for 2 mims at 11am as a mark of respect.

Have also noted that when a funeral possession passes by its only the older generations who stand still till it has passed.Often find myself standing alone getting funny looks


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I Think you either like it or not right from the beginning


like you Sonja I am not a fan of Kenneth Branagh so have not bothered to watch it,but if you are enjoying it I might watch the next episode or try to find it in iplayer.

Did you watch "The Bridge" that was televised a few years ago, although it wasnt dubbed and had subtitles I really enjoyed it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> like you Sonja I am not a fan of Kenneth Branagh so have not bothered to watch it,but if you are enjoying it I might watch the next episode or try to find it in iplayer.
> 
> Did you watch "The Bridge" that was televised a few years ago, although it wasnt dubbed and had subtitles I really enjoyed it


Yes I enjoyed it too . Give me a good detective/ mystery programme and I'm happy


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Quinn was up for a visit yesterday unexpectedly at tea time, hungry as usual so he had a small tin of ravioli,a slice of bread and butter, Icecream. a pear, ans some lemon squash.
I had been drinking the lemon squash when he arrived,and I like it strong, so was surprised that he took more than a sip,he then wanted some of his own so I made it what I thought he would like, he wasnt happy and wanted more of that stuff in his cup because it had no taste


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love this. Thanks Sam. I pinned it.



thewren said:


> gwen - check this out. --- sam
> 
> http://www.nobleknits.com/manos-serena-coronilla-tunic-knitting-pattern-2016a/?utm_source=NobleKnits+Yarn+Shop&utm_campaign=2a87ec7cb6-manos_serena&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_2b25000e63-2a87ec7cb6-35477713&mc_cid=2a87ec7cb6&mc_eid=b535f5a137


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds wonderful. By any chance did they also get to Madrid? That is where DD will be going Sunday for her study abroad.



purl2diva said:


> Just talked to Dd. She and her DH went on a belated honeymoon to Spain and the south of France. Weather was good. It sounded as though they did alot of eating! Her favorite place was Barcelona. The food was great and the people very hospitable.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope you get some tomatoes this year. We haven't planted anything yet; DH has been working 6 days a week. I managed to put in some patio blueberry bushes but that is it. Once DD gets off to Spain hopefully can at least put some tomatoes in buckets on the patio. My priority right now is cleaning the house and knitting tops for DD. She leaves Sunday and have company coming mid June.



vabchnonnie said:


> Pacer - thank you, last year the tomato blooms fell off, rats! Do hope to get some tomatoes this year. The "stash" afghan was on the forum some time ago and sparked my interest, it is done length wise, 400 stitches. Getting close to 16" now. We are still having rain, not good for picking strawberries, they are probably mush. Please send me some elves to help in the craft room, I need inspired and more hands. There is more talk of the gathering in Defiance, I haven't decided for sure, doesn't look very likely though. Too far and too expensive for just 2 days...will keep in touch...Sharon in Virginia Beach


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Me too, Bonnie & Julie. Like Julie said it is my "company".


Bonnie7591 said:


> It's good you got the TV hooked up, I often listen while I do household chore, folding laundry, ironing, etc.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay my break is over so it's back to cleaning. Tackling the kitchen today. Maybe one of the bathrooms also. Do have a load laundry to fold too. It never ends does it....LOL TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's good you got the TV hooked up, I often listen while I do household chore, folding laundry, ironing, etc.


We don't have much during the day that I can be bothered listening to, though- I turn it on sometimes in the evening, to try and watch the late news- but my real companion (apart from Ringo) has become my radio.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We don't have much during the day that I can be bothered listening to, though- I turn it on sometimes in the evening, to try and watch the late news- but my real companion (apart from Ringo) has become my radio.


I dont watch much TV I like NCIS,documentaries and the likes,finding a radio station that the DJ/whatever does not rabbit on is difficult so its usually my CD's that I listen to


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad they rescued the stranded people. Didn't they check the forcast before they headed out?
> 
> I sure hope you don't. Have to wait 3 years, that's crazy, especially someone your age. Here I sometimes think they make the really old,85+,wait long in hopes they will die before the surgery is done- a lady I knew waited about 18 months & didn't have any quality life after the surgery, she was 88. Seems most of the time wait is less than a year.


Apparently the fall was a lot heavier than anticipated or normal for the time of year- but they were well equipped, evidently- just the weather had really closed in so the helicopters had difficulty getting in to them.

I will know better what I can expect, hopefully after my appointment on the 17th.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Quinn was up for a visit yesterday unexpectedly at tea time, hungry as usual so he had a small tin of ravioli,a slice of bread and butter, Icecream. a pear, ans some lemon squash.
> I had been drinking the lemon squash when he arrived,and I like it strong, so was surprised that he took more than a sip,he then wanted some of his own so I made it what I thought he would like, he wasnt happy and wanted more of that stuff in his cup because it had no taste


Thanks for sharing these!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Me too, Bonnie & Julie. Like Julie said it is my "company".


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I dont watch much TV I like NCIS,documentaries and the likes,finding a radio station that the DJ/whatever does not rabbit on is difficult so its usually my CD's that I listen to


Unfortunately my good CD player got stolen some years ago- I had a five disc one, with auxiliary speakers, but I've not yet replaced it- my little one takes only the one disc. If I could get Al Jazeera I would listen to that, but I need a different tuning set up- I hope one day to get a small set for down in the craftroom, maybe with Freeview, not the Satellite that the big one is connected to. Do you remember when we thought EP was an improvement!?


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Small rant. As DH gets worse with his Parkinson's he seems to have lost some of his depth perception. I have noticed for a few weeks now that he puts dishes, etc. very close to the edge of the table. A few minutes ago he set a full cup of coffee on the table only not quite on the table and the mug is in a hundred pieces and coffee is all over the floor. I held my tongue for a change and made him another cup of coffee. It is really hard to see what was a strong person have so much trouble with things like walking and drinking coffee. No, he wasn't trying to do both at the same time.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Railyn said:


> Small rant. As DH gets worse with his Parkinson's he seems to have lost some of his depth perception. I have noticed for a few weeks now that he puts dishes, etc. very close to the edge of the table. A few minutes ago he set a full cup of coffee on the table only not quite on the table and the mug is in a hundred pieces and coffee is all over the floor. I held my tongue for a change and made him another cup of coffee. It is really hard to see what was a strong person have so much trouble with things like walking and drinking coffee. No, he wasn't trying to do both at the same time.


So sorry to hear this. It is a terrible disease. I am sure you know that he does not intend to do these things, but it is hard on you when you have to deal with the consequences. I hope you are getting some breaks from the constant care. You surely need them. {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Railyn that is hard for him to cope with but heartbreaking for you to watch it happening. a ((((((((hug)))))) for you as surely need one x


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> So sorry to hear this. It is a terrible disease. I am sure you know that he does not intend to do these things, but it is hard on you when you have to deal with the consequences. I hope you are getting some breaks from the constant care. You surely need them. {{{HUGS}}}


Totally agree with your words Kathleendoris. (((hugs))) for you Railyn


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> Quinn was up for a visit yesterday unexpectedly at tea time, hungry as usual so he had a small tin of ravioli,a slice of bread and butter, Icecream. a pear, ans some lemon squash.
> I had been drinking the lemon squash when he arrived,and I like it strong, so was surprised that he took more than a sip,he then wanted some of his own so I made it what I thought he would like, he wasnt happy and wanted more of that stuff in his cup because it had no taste


Great pictures Agnes . I like his little table


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Great pictures Agnes . I like his little table


Its actually a metal stool I bought from argos or somewhere like that a while ago,for a few pounds,but it is just the right height for him when sitting on the foot rest that goes with my chair


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> My heater is on.... it was 17c today and only 9c now at 10pm. By Thursday we are supposed to only get to 15C. Brrr


Funny how we look at temperatures differently, it was 18C here today and we thought it was hot!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> Not sure why but I didn't get into Wallender last time around. I watched last night but wasn't overly impressed, maybe I should watch next week and see if it changes my mind.


No I didn't really like it either - too many long pauses and mournful music!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> So sorry to hear this. It is a terrible disease. I am sure you know that he does not intend to do these things, but it is hard on you when you have to deal with the consequences. I hope you are getting some breaks from the constant care. You surely need them. {{{HUGS}}}


Agreed.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you I'm enjoying learning .
> As for my knee no pain at all today so hopefully that's the end of it


Glad to hear that. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Funny how we look at temperatures differently, it was 18C here today and we thought it was hot!


But of course you've not had four months up close to 30*C or in Cathy's case higher.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Quinn was up for a visit yesterday unexpectedly at tea time, hungry as usual so he had a small tin of ravioli,a slice of bread and butter, Icecream. a pear, ans some lemon squash.
> I had been drinking the lemon squash when he arrived,and I like it strong, so was surprised that he took more than a sip,he then wanted some of his own so I made it what I thought he would like, he wasnt happy and wanted more of that stuff in his cup because it had no taste


Lovely boy and he's getting so grown up looking. It's frightening how quickly time passes!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> Totally agree with your words Kathleendoris. (((hugs))) for you Railyn


From me too.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you for your kind words and hugs. I really need them today. DH gets so upset with himself when he spills, trips, etc. all the things that people with Parkinson's do. I know he remembers being a tireless Marine not a sick "old" man.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> No I didn't really like it either - too many long pauses and mournful music!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Quinn is a darling!

Railyn, hugs to you & DH as well. It is hard to see someone going downhill, and I know it's frustrating for him as well.

I finally got the photo sorted of the socks--took forever for it to email it from phone to computer. I don't know why--they are right next to each other on the desk. LOL


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Quinn is a darling!
> 
> Railyn, hugs to you & DH as well. It is hard to see someone going downhill, and I know it's frustrating for him as well.
> 
> I finally got the photo sorted of the socks--took forever for it to email it from phone to computer. I don't know why--they are right next to each other on the desk. LOL


very nice I like the pattern on the top of the middle pair


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Agnes, Quin is such a cutie, growing so fast.

Marilyn, Parkinson's is such a terrible disease so hard on btw patients & care givers. Hard to watch the people we love lose function of their bodies.

Our Internet is giving me grief! Hopefully fixed soon, seems I can read a little &then it stops again


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> very nice I like the pattern on the top of the middle pair


Thanks--I was playing with some of the cable designs from a Barbara Walker book.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

i'm sorry to read of several of you are suffering from various things I hope they improve soon.
Daralene what is your Avatar a picture of?
Some lovely knitting I see too! I
I'll keep reading and hopefully catch up!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Raylyn I'm sorry to read of your husban's Parkinson's. It must be hard as you said to watch him change. My brother has Alzheimer's and to watch a highly educated man now have trouble even reading is hard.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Railyn said:


> Thank you for your kind words and hugs. I really need them today. DH gets so upset with himself when he spills, trips, etc. all the things that people with Parkinson's do. I know he remembers being a tireless Marine not a sick "old" man.


So sorry to hear that. It is frustrating for him as well as those who love him.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

vabchnonnie said:


> Pacer - thank you, last year the tomato blooms fell off, rats! Do hope to get some tomatoes this year. The "stash" afghan was on the forum some time ago and sparked my interest, it is done length wise, 400 stitches. Getting close to 16" now. We are still having rain, not good for picking strawberries, they are probably mush. Please send me some elves to help in the craft room, I need inspired and more hands. There is more talk of the gathering in Defiance, I haven't decided for sure, doesn't look very likely though. Too far and too expensive for just 2 days...will keep in touch...Sharon in Virginia Beach


Strawberries should be ready to pick here in the next few weeks. Finally we have warm sunshine so I hope it helps the strawberries to be very tasty. I do hope you get some tomatoes this summer.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I think I am caught up on this week. It is getting late for me so I am thinking of some sleep. I will stay up for another half hour so I can take care of DS#1's dress pants for work. I will start another load of wash and ask DH and Matthew to take care of the two loads that I will have going in the wash. They can fold clothes and transfer to the dryer. The other day I said something to DH about the laundry and he said he didn't see any more dirty clothes down stairs. There were at least 6 loads sorted to be done. If I get them started he will at least finish them.

Bella was able to get out of the hospital for a short wagon ride. Her parents and the nurses loaded her and her equipment into a wagon so the family could get outside and enjoy the sunshine. The parents found a peaceful place to sit and enjoy some family time. I think it was good for Bella as well. She has shown some small signs of getting better. Thanks for all the prayers from our group as well as cards being sent to brighten her days as well as her parents. Bella's oldest sister is putting together a video of music and photos of Bella and the family for the fundraiser coming up in less than 2 weeks. I know the video will bring tears to my eyes, but Hanna will do a beautiful job putting it together. She is still in need of prayers. Last week she was found to have an abscess and some fluid around her kidney I believe. Her antibiotics were changed to fight the abscess. Hopefully that will be the answer. More tests will be done this week so I will pray that healing is finally coming her way and she can regain strength.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Exactly, & now I can't even donate my extra fresh vegetables to the nursing home as they aren't government inspected :roll: Good grief & the old people would think they had died & gone to heaven having fresh stuff.


Isn't that something. They're looking a gift horse in the mouth.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We are cold enough to have a dump of snow in the south- 34 people including children in 4 wheel drives got caught by heavy snow in the wilds of Central Otago- the crews have not been able to get in to them the weather has been so bad, but they were well prepared and are not short of supplies. Includes a number of children- they hope to rescue them tomorrow. The North Island ski fields are happy, the snow fall augurs well for the opening of the season in July. I didn't put the heater on, but felt very tempted.
> Up to the second slit on Pfeilraupe, and done quite a number of rounds on the green Guernsey sleeve. Makes a difference when you can have the telly going- it also feels like company.


Snow - how depressing. Don't want to see or hear about it until at least next February.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marilyn, Parkinson's is a nasty disease. Hugs for you and Ray. 
Julie, Maya gets needy and jumps on me if I go away and come home she races around. When we are gone for a length of time it's worse. I do stop her from jumping but even the first jump can tear the skin on my arm. I took her out for a half hour walk when we came home even though we'd been traveling 8 hours. Brought her home and fed her and that mellowed her.
Sorienna, socks lovely especially cabled cuff. Good job.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorry Liz, but Tis the season for snow, wind, rain, hail, thunder lightning for us downunder folks, and we will be envious of your lovely sunshine and warmth lol!'' Soup pot plus bacon hock on the stove for tonight's meal. 
I have some good news re the itching and acupuncture treatment, for past few days next to no itching yay! Had a session earlier today and may only need one more in two weeks. I gave it a testing on weekend, indulging in rhubarb crumble, plus icecream and haven't had much outbreaks, so at last can see some good results. 
I was going well joining up squares on my afghan, and oops a trip to frog pond needed, as I did them upside down, I truly am an upside downunder kind of gal. Oh well here goes ribit ribit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Snow - how depressing. Don't want to see or hear about it until at least next February.


We have little enough snow, that for most it is exciting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Marilyn, Parkinson's is a nasty disease. Hugs for you and Ray.
> Julie, Maya gets needy and jumps on me if I go away and come home she races around. When we are gone for a length of time it's worse. I do stop her from jumping but even the first jump can tear the skin on my arm. I took her out for a half hour walk when we came home even though we'd been traveling 8 hours. Brought her home and fed her and that mellowed her.
> Sorienna, socks lovely especially cabled cuff. Good job.


There is a lot of Maya, still to be pup! Sorry that she hurts you in her exuberance!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Sorry Liz, but Tis the season for snow, wind, rain, hail, thunder lightning for us downunder folks, and we will be envious of your lovely sunshine and warmth lol!'' Soup pot plus bacon hock on the stove for tonight's meal.
> I have some good news re the itching and acupuncture treatment, for past few days next to no itching yay! Had a session earlier today and may only need one more in two weeks. I gave it a testing on weekend, indulging in rhubarb crumble, plus icecream and haven't had much outbreaks, so at last can see some good results.
> I was going well joining up squares on my afghan, and oops a trip to frog pond needed, as I did them upside down, I truly am an upside downunder kind of gal. Oh well here goes ribit ribit.


 :thumbup: That is good news about the itches- long may it last- sorry about your up-side down squares!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks for a new start to a new week. I have most of this past week to catch up on as I haven't been home much. I have been asked to make 3 medium vegetable trays for an event at church this weekend so I won't be home much this weekend either.
> 
> Matthew asked me to thank everyone for voting and for being so supportive of him. That means a lot when he asks me to do this as he is usually a quiet man. He can be talkative at times, but not too often. We did find out tonight that he finished 4th in the voting. There were 101 artists so not bad. He plans on trying again next year so we will certainly let everyone know. He was only a few votes away from 3rd place. With everyone's support, he will be a winner some year. Of course he is a winner in our hearts already.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear about Bella's family dog, it's so hard to lose a pet, I'm glad that they have one at home to focus their love and attention on. 
Wonderful that Matthew did so well, his drawing has come so far, he is most definitely a winner.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> I thought I should wait for the new Tea Party to post about my day. The cardioversion was done and deemed successful. I was home by 10:30 am. I have been very tired today, but I think that is the result of the sedation meds used. Now just to see if it holds. The doctor said to see him within two weeks, but when I called to make the appointment I was given June 16, which is almost a month! I had just awakened from a nap and didn't dispute this, but I plan to call back on Monday and try to change it.
> 
> Julie, it really makes me angry that you have been denied your hip operation. Perhaps if the powers that be had to suffer the pain they would not be so callous. I know what hip pain is like, and it affects everything you do. Here's hoping your doctor can help you get back on the list.


Wonderful news that your procedure went well, I sure hope you can get your appointment rescheduled for a closer date.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

agnescr said:


> love things like crumble but since its just me here I dont bother any more so usually end up with fruit and icecream not the same is it?


But delicious non the less.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

agnescr said:


> This is the last baby item for the moment ....the hat to go with the lilac set


Ooh, very pretty!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

agnescr said:


> This is the last baby item for the moment ....the hat to go with the lilac set


Ooh, very pretty!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

agnescr said:


> only 2 pairs of converse slippers left, the purple are the preemie size 2 inch sole which still need buttons and the green are the newborn size, I seem to be the only one who likes that colour,as nobody seems to want them


Those are so cute, I love the green ones.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> It's really raining, very hard at the moment. May change a few weekend plans for some, but not me - same ole',same ole'. Trying to get thru ( not misspelled ) my craft, sewing room. Why does so much "stuff" get put in there and just dropped, it will not put itself away. Looks like that will be my project for awhile. I'm ashamed of myself to let this happen, I need a room twice the size I think. Only hand work at this time is the "stash" afghan, using small balls of yarn, any color. Doing it in rows, garter stitch, OK so far. My balcony pots look nice, growing and pretty, 4 yellow tomatoes, with blooms, wish me luck. Try to keep up with the readings, not much news from here to report, but will keep in touch...Sharon in Virginia Beach


Don't worry, you aren't the only one who's craft room becomes a catch all, right now mine is not only a catch all, but a greenhouse too.  I'll be so happy when we get all the starts done and outside in that greenhouse so that I can finally finish organizing and also get to things without trying to move around the shelves of plants.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just did a quick catch up on the chatter here. Finished the kitchen and it looks good. Spent this evening on the lace portion of DD's top and have that section done. Crossing my fingers as even though I bought enough yarn the section I'm ow to requires two balls and I missed that as I read through the pattern. Going to run out to Michael tomorrow to see if they have any ore of it. If not will have to see if I can pull from the center on this ball and evenly divide it. (Just hate having to do that. Oh well....it will work out. I actually think if I can get an early start I may just have this top finished in time for DD to take it with her. Very pleased with how it is turning out. Of course, will post a picture whenever I do finish it up. Tired so I"m calling it a night now. TTYL


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, hope you have enough yarn.
Julie, yes she is a pup at heart but will be 6 in August.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Snow - how depressing. Don't want to see or hear about it until at least next February.


The snow was good news for Fox Creek, Alberta, they were evacuated for forest fire & the snow helped Smother it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Don't worry, you aren't the only one who's craft room becomes a catch all, right now mine is not only a catch all, but a greenhouse too.  I'll be so happy when we get all the starts done and outside in that greenhouse so that I can finally finish organizing and also get to things without trying to move around the shelves of plants.


Mine too.but at least I finally gt the plants out of there


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, hope you have enough yarn.
> Julie, yes she is a pup at heart but will be 6 in August.


 :thumbup: A great big baby!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

About two hours ago now I had a phone call from Middlemore- the local hospital- they have rethought things and it looks like I may be having the operation next month. It will be in a Private Hospital- so I am unlikely to have visitors- because of distance, but it is still on our Health Scheme, so that is good- but will require quite a bit of organisation.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Out of the frog pond and back on track, here is my afghan in progress.
36 blocks up all, 6 rows of 6, then the border.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Quinn is a darling!
> 
> Railyn, hugs to you & DH as well. It is hard to see someone going downhill, and I know it's frustrating for him as well.
> 
> I finally got the photo sorted of the socks--took forever for it to email it from phone to computer. I don't know why--they are right next to each other on the desk. LOL


Great socks . I really like the cuff on the middle ones


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> About two hours ago now I had a phone call from Middlemore- the local hospital- they have rethought things and it looks like I may be having the operation next month. It will be in a Private Hospital- so I am unlikely to have visitors- because of distance, but it is still on our Health Scheme, so that is good- but will require quite a bit of organisation.


I don't know wether this is good news for you Julie but at least it's better than waiting years and if you are in less pain afterwards it will be worth it . Hope you can get every thing organised in time before you go in . Do you have such a thing as district nurses or care workers who will help look after you and make sure you have everything you need when you come home


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Out of the frog pond and back on track, here is my afghan in progress.
> 36 blocks up all, 6 rows of 6, then the border.


Afghan is looking good Fan . I like your colour choices


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The snow was good news for Fox Creek, Alberta, they were evacuated for forest fire & the snow helped Smother it


That is good news . Has anyone been allowed back home yet to the parts where the fire first started or is it still to dangerous


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Afghan is looking good Fan . I like your colour choices


Thank you, these bright colours are some of my favourite shades.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> About two hours ago now I had a phone call from Middlemore- the local hospital- they have rethought things and it looks like I may be having the operation next month. It will be in a Private Hospital- so I am unlikely to have visitors- because of distance, but it is still on our Health Scheme, so that is good- but will require quite a bit of organisation.


That's great news Julie and a complete turnabout.....do you think somebody somewhere made a mistake in saying you would require to wait?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Small rant. As DH gets worse with his Parkinson's he seems to have lost some of his depth perception. I have noticed for a few weeks now that he puts dishes, etc. very close to the edge of the table. A few minutes ago he set a full cup of coffee on the table only not quite on the table and the mug is in a hundred pieces and coffee is all over the floor. I held my tongue for a change and made him another cup of coffee. It is really hard to see what was a strong person have so much trouble with things like walking and drinking coffee. No, he wasn't trying to do both at the same time.


It's really hard watching someone slowly go downhill in front of you. ANd its hard for thema s well when they know what is happening- as he will.
It's possible that this is eye related rather than Parkinson's but doing anything about it even if it is may not be feasible anyway


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Funny how we look at temperatures differently, it was 18C here today and we thought it was hot!


Isn't it funny. In a jumper with temperatures in high teens.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> About two hours ago now I had a phone call from Middlemore- the local hospital- they have rethought things and it looks like I may be having the operation next month. It will be in a Private Hospital- so I am unlikely to have visitors- because of distance, but it is still on our Health Scheme, so that is good- but will require quite a bit of organisation.


Thats great news Julie :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Fan said:


> Out of the frog pond and back on track, here is my afghan in progress.
> 36 blocks up all, 6 rows of 6, then the border.


lovely Fan , nice mix of colours :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Spent most of yesterday outside either potterng or sitting knitting, this morning its cold and grey,and could do with putting the heating on....typical Scottish summer.Today is swimming day with Quinn then the rest of the day chasing him,one thing always sleep well on a Tuesday night


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

It's my birthday YAY missing everyone from here sorry I haven't been on in forever


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> That's great news Julie and a complete turnabout.....do you think somebody somewhere made a mistake in saying you would require to wait?


This sounds like an improvement in attitude on their part; lets hope it works out well for you! Fingers crossed.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Fan, love your afghan, and 'Fan's Afghan' sounds rather professional!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Fan, love your afghan, and 'Fan's Afghan' sounds rather professional!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Railyn, it must be so hard on you both seeing your DH suffer like this. I'm really sorry it happens like this, and send you lots of hugs and support. You know we are here when you need to vent.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> It's my birthday YAY missing everyone from here sorry I haven't been on in forever


Happy birthday hope you have a lovely day 
How is your mom haven't heard from her in a while . Hope she is well and comes back soon?


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday hope you have a lovely day
> How is your mom haven't heard from her in a while . Hope she is well and comes back soon?


Happy birthday enjoy your day


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Sonja though of you when this popped up on my face book page....I might have a go at it

http://www.mooglyblog.com/modern-rose-afghan


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> Sonja though of you when this popped up on my face book page....I might have a go at it
> 
> http://www.mooglyblog.com/modern-rose-afghan


That is a beautiful blanket Agnes and to my surprise I could read the pattern and get a picture in my head of the stitches . I'm going to bookmark it to try once I've had a bit more practice , thank you


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just did a quick catch up on the chatter here. Finished the kitchen and it looks good. Spent this evening on the lace portion of DD's top and have that section done. Crossing my fingers as even though I bought enough yarn the section I'm ow to requires two balls and I missed that as I read through the pattern. Going to run out to Michael tomorrow to see if they have any ore of it. If not will have to see if I can pull from the center on this ball and evenly divide it. (Just hate having to do that. Oh well....it will work out. I actually think if I can get an early start I may just have this top finished in time for DD to take it with her. Very pleased with how it is turning out. Of course, will post a picture whenever I do finish it up. Tired so I"m calling it a night now. TTYL


If you don't see it on the shelf then ask. Sometimes they have overflow In bins beneath shelving or in boxes above the shelving at some stores.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> It's my birthday YAY missing everyone from here sorry I haven't been on in forever


Have a wonderful birthday. We are hoping to see you at Kap this summer.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Julie...so glad you will get the surgery sooner rather than later. Do you know what the surgery is? I am wondering if it is a hip replacement? You will be busy this month getting everything arranged. 

Fan...your afghan looks beautiful. Looking forward to seeing it when fully assembled.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> About two hours ago now I had a phone call from Middlemore- the local hospital- they have rethought things and it looks like I may be having the operation next month. It will be in a Private Hospital- so I am unlikely to have visitors- because of distance, but it is still on our Health Scheme, so that is good- but will require quite a bit of organisation.


That's wonderful news Julie. Sounds like a similar arrangement to what some of our Private Hospitals do. If they have any slack in the system they will sell beds and an operating slot to the local NHS hospital. It's a win/win situation for all. Private hospital fill their beds, NHS gets patients off the waiting list and the patient gets their operation sooner and with private treatment. Hope it all works out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I don't know wether this is good news for you Julie but at least it's better than waiting years and if you are in less pain afterwards it will be worth it . Hope you can get every thing organised in time before you go in . Do you have such a thing as district nurses or care workers who will help look after you and make sure you have everything you need when you come home


They will have a needs assessment team meet with me before I am discharged- it is just a matter of getting my head around it, when I had thought it was going to be years. Or at least that I had the winter to organise- but we will get there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> That's great news Julie and a complete turnabout.....do you think somebody somewhere made a mistake in saying you would require to wait?


It possibly is something to do with the Budget that is due Thursday- there has been talk specifically about the problems faced by people waiting for hip replacements. The woman just said they were reconsidering.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Thats great news Julie :thumbup: :thumbup:


It is taking a while for it to sink in.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> This sounds like an improvement in attitude on their part; lets hope it works out well for you! Fingers crossed.


Thanks Lin!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Julie...so glad you will get the surgery sooner rather than later. Do you know what the surgery is? I am wondering if it is a hip replacement? You will be busy this month getting everything arranged.
> 
> Fan...your afghan looks beautiful. Looking forward to seeing it when fully assembled.


Yes it is to be for a replacement, and thanks Mary!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> That's wonderful news Julie. Sounds like a similar arrangement to what some of our Private Hospitals do. If they have any slack in the system they will sell beds and an operating slot to the local NHS hospital. It's a win/win situation for all. Private hospital fill their beds, NHS gets patients off the waiting list and the patient gets their operation sooner and with private treatment. Hope it all works out.


The nearest Private Hospital I know of is in Mt Eden, which is almost central City- a long distance from here- but I don't know yet of course where it will be- but I gather it will be in the team of the nice Mr Farr that I saw at the Super Clinic. There has been a lot of talk about the problems for hip people pre-Budget (due Thursday)


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Good news, Julie. As Angela says, we have a similar system here, so when Bill had his knee fixed a couple of years ago, it was at the local private hospital, but paid for by the NHS. Many of my friends have had similar experiences, though oddly enough, one who is a retired surgeon, insisted on having his hip replacement at the NHS hospital. That may have been principle rather than any expectation of better treatment.

I hope you will soon be able to get around with much less pain. Lots of organisation, as you say, but if anyone can do that, you can!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Isn't it funny. In a jumper with temperatures in high teens.


It's about 16C here at the moment and I'm in T-shirt and crops! We're at Caitlin's and have Luke with us as the other GPs went on holiday today to Greece - Caitlin's asleep (and should be for the next 1 1/2 hours with any luck!) and DH has taken Luke to the local swing park....peace for a wee while!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> It's my birthday YAY missing everyone from here sorry I haven't been on in forever


Happy Birthday Jamie!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> That's wonderful news Julie. Sounds like a similar arrangement to what some of our Private Hospitals do. If they have any slack in the system they will sell beds and an operating slot to the local NHS hospital. It's a win/win situation for all. Private hospital fill their beds, NHS gets patients off the waiting list and the patient gets their operation sooner and with private treatment. Hope it all works out.


That's how my mum got her triple heart bypass done in a private hospital.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you I'm enjoying learning .
> As for my knee no pain at all today so hopefully that's the end of it


Good to hear! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Railyn that is hard for him to cope with but heartbreaking for you to watch it happening. a ((((((((hug)))))) for you as surely need one x


Ditto and hugs from me too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Its actually a metal stool I bought from argos or somewhere like that a while ago,for a few pounds,but it is just the right height for him when sitting on the foot rest that goes with my chair


He is such a cute little guy.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Funny how we look at temperatures differently, it was 18C here today and we thought it was hot!


I remember when I was in the UK in the Summer I thought it felt heaps hotter to me than the temperature said.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> It's about 16C here at the moment and I'm in T-shirt and crops! We're at Caitlin's and have Luke with us as the other GPs went on holiday today to Greece - Caitlin's asleep (and should be for the next 1 1/2 hours with any luck!) and DH has taken Luke to the local swing park....peace for a wee while!


It got up to 22c here yesterday and look like it will be the same today , beautiful clear blue sky , although the BBC weather site I go on to check the weather has us down as having thick fog 😳


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Quinn is a darling!
> 
> Railyn, hugs to you & DH as well. It is hard to see someone going downhill, and I know it's frustrating for him as well.
> 
> I finally got the photo sorted of the socks--took forever for it to email it from phone to computer. I don't know why--they are right next to each other on the desk. LOL


They look great! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> About two hours ago now I had a phone call from Middlemore- the local hospital- they have rethought things and it looks like I may be having the operation next month. It will be in a Private Hospital- so I am unlikely to have visitors- because of distance, but it is still on our Health Scheme, so that is good- but will require quite a bit of organisation.


Oh WOW! :thumbup:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> About two hours ago now I had a phone call from Middlemore- the local hospital- they have rethought things and it looks like I may be having the operation next month. It will be in a Private Hospital- so I am unlikely to have visitors- because of distance, but it is still on our Health Scheme, so that is good- but will require quite a bit of organisation.


Hurrah!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> It's my birthday YAY missing everyone from here sorry I haven't been on in forever


Hey Happy Birthday!  :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> very nice I like the pattern on the top of the middle pair


I especially liked that one as well- Sorlenna's socks.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

TNS said:


> Fan, love your afghan, and 'Fan's Afghan' sounds rather professional!


Thankyou very much, nothing professional about me, strictly amateur.
Will show you all when its done. Cheers Fan


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> It's my birthday YAY missing everyone from here sorry I haven't been on in forever


Have a great time! Guess life gets in the way of KTP.......


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> About two hours ago now I had a phone call from Middlemore- the local hospital- they have rethought things and it looks like I may be having the operation next month. It will be in a Private Hospital- so I am unlikely to have visitors- because of distance, but it is still on our Health Scheme, so that is good- but will require quite a bit of organisation.


That's great news.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> It's my birthday YAY missing everyone from here sorry I haven't been on in forever


Have a fantastic birthday. We MISS you and your Mom. How are things and can you bring us up to date on the goings on with you and the rest of the family??


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan, love the afghan. Sorry you had to frog, but it's well worth the effort.

Gwen, Bon Voyage to Hannah soon. I'm sure she'll have a fantastic time. Our son went to France between Junior and Senior year with the French class and teacher and stayed with local families in Lyon and Paris. It was a fantastic experience for him.

Sassafrass - hope your "pup" settles in again now that you're back home.

Railyn - sorry to hear of the daily struggles. We're here with hugs and prayers whenever you need us and always in the background saying quiet prayers.

Love the socks - I can't wait to get back to my needle arts.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Sorry Liz, but Tis the season for snow, wind, rain, hail, thunder lightning for us downunder folks, and we will be envious of your lovely sunshine and warmth lol!'' Soup pot plus bacon hock on the stove for tonight's meal.
> I have some good news re the itching and acupuncture treatment, for past few days next to no itching yay! Had a session earlier today and may only need one more in two weeks. I gave it a testing on weekend, indulging in rhubarb crumble, plus icecream and haven't had much outbreaks, so at last can see some good results.
> I was going well joining up squares on my afghan, and oops a trip to frog pond needed, as I did them upside down, I truly am an upside downunder kind of gal. Oh well here goes ribit ribit.


I won't be envious of the hot weather. I might start to complain of being cold- but will soon remember the heat and stop.
It will be great if the itchiness stays away- be worth the needles if that is the case.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> About two hours ago now I had a phone call from Middlemore- the local hospital- they have rethought things and it looks like I may be having the operation next month. It will be in a Private Hospital- so I am unlikely to have visitors- because of distance, but it is still on our Health Scheme, so that is good- but will require quite a bit of organisation.


What wonderful news- lets hope they don't rethink it again! Or that it needs to be cancelled because of emergencies- that is always a risk here with public care especially.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Out of the frog pond and back on track, here is my afghan in progress.
> 36 blocks up all, 6 rows of 6, then the border.


Looking good. Even if you did have a trip to the frog pond,


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The snow was good news for Fox Creek, Alberta, they were evacuated for forest fire & the snow helped Smother it


That snow was well worth having then.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> It's my birthday YAY missing everyone from here sorry I haven't been on in forever


And a very Happy Birthday to you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's about 16C here at the moment and I'm in T-shirt and crops! We're at Caitlin's and have Luke with us as the other GPs went on holiday today to Greece - Caitlin's asleep (and should be for the next 1 1/2 hours with any luck!) and DH has taken Luke to the local swing park....peace for a wee while!


And I've been looking after Elizabeth this evening. It is 10 years today since Vicky and Bretts first date so as I am here they went out tot he same place.
Elizabeth screamed when they left. Refused her solids (which she loves and has taken from me before). So nursed her and she settled. Then gave her some of her milk (the rest I spilt on the bench while transferring it to the bottle!) and she went straight off to sleep. So guess she will be hungry tonight with no solids and not much milk.
She did though love the paracetamol I gave her! (she had an immunisation today which they recommend giving it after). Crazy girl.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I remember when I was in the UK in the Summer I thought it felt heaps hotter to me than the temperature said.


It is a different heat- a hot day there is as bad as a much hotter day here but no where as much of it so preferable to ours. But hard too as nothing is designed to deal with heat.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It got up to 22c here yesterday and look like it will be the same today , beautiful clear blue sky , although the BBC weather site I go on to check the weather has us down as having thick fog 😳


Now that sounds perfect.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Good news, Julie. As Angela says, we have a similar system here, so when Bill had his knee fixed a couple of years ago, it was at the local private hospital, but paid for by the NHS. Many of my friends have had similar experiences, though oddly enough, one who is a retired surgeon, insisted on having his hip replacement at the NHS hospital. That may have been principle rather than any expectation of better treatment.
> 
> I hope you will soon be able to get around with much less pain. Lots of organisation, as you say, but if anyone can do that, you can!


 :thumbup: Thanks Chris! I am looking forward to being not so tired- which seems to be the major result of things. At present the pain level is bearable, but also I have just taken the Paracode- I find it helps to be routine with them- and I wake up pretty much to time. I think the next step will be a letter telling me when and where the next appointment is likely to be.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Happy Birthday Jamie!


From me too!
Jamie, please tell your Mom we miss her!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Great news, Julie. Constant pain is so debilitating. I hope the planning goes smoothly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh WOW! :thumbup:


I think this is a thanks, Cathy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Hurrah!


Thanks.
Starting to wonder about things, like how on earth I will get there- the one Private Hospital I know of is certainly not local- but I guess all will resolve!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's great news.


Thanks Rookie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> What wonderful news- lets hope they don't rethink it again! Or that it needs to be cancelled because of emergencies- that is always a risk here with public care especially.


Thanks for reminding me of that possibility- I had forgotten about that potential!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Great news, Julie. Constant pain is so debilitating. I hope the planning goes smoothly.


Thank you, Joy! You are right about the effect of the constant or chronic pain.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is good news . Has anyone been allowed back home yet to the parts where the fire first started or is it still to dangerous


No, June 1st they will start allowing people back if deemed safe


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Joy in Mojave may find these photos of interest, Lisa is now deep in the Sahara Desert- not quite as far south as Timbuktu- it is too dangerous to travel there.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, great news, hope all goes well.

Jaimie' Happy Birthday.

Just listening to the news, the oil workers around Fort McMurray are being allowed to start returning to the plants beginning today.

We are off to Saskatoon for my appointment, wish me luck


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, great news, hope all goes well.
> 
> Jaimie' Happy Birthday.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: Luck, Bonnie!
Glad people will be able to start the mending path- it will never be the same for them, though
And thanks- I am knitting on Pfeilraupe, but must head back to bed soon!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, great news, hope all goes well.
> 
> Jaimie' Happy Birthday.
> 
> ...


Good luck Bonnie , I've got my fingers crossed


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Getting' old there gal! LOL HappyHappy birthday Jamie!



Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> It's my birthday YAY missing everyone from here sorry I haven't been on in forever


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Made a quick trip to Michael's this morning and thank goodness they had 2 skeins of the yarn I needed; only got one as I actually had bought enough just hadn't divided one skein as needed. Whew!



pacer said:


> If you don't see it on the shelf then ask. Sometimes they have overflow In bins beneath shelving or in boxes above the shelving at some stores.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Both GKs having fun in the garden.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Both GKs having fun in the garden.


She's a climber!

The two of them are adorable...good to see the sunshine in the photos.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kate, how adorable they are. Hard to keep them away from things they shouldn't be on. Too funny....Going to have to nail down that tv. Love your walls and curtains and the lovely patio.
Was just backing up photos from Scotland trip and It is so great to report that the title over pictures I took say Ayrshire, Scotland. Here is the island that I wasn't sure of and that was just prior to your place. Whether it is one of the islands or not, at least it is labeled Ayrshire by the GPS.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Both GKs having fun in the garden.


Lovely picture of the pair of them Kate.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> It's my birthday YAY missing everyone from here sorry I haven't been on in forever


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> It's my birthday YAY missing everyone from here sorry I haven't been on in forever


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!

Wonderful to hear from you.

I did a Gwennie as I hadn't meant to send when it went. Not sure how I even sent as I was still typing. Must be those extra fingers I'm developing from so much knitting. :XD: :XD: :XD: 
Have a wonderful day. It sure is glorious outside, so enjoy. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

So far behind here and I'm knitting socks and doing the Pfeilraupe Workshop, which I'm also behind on. Went with a friend to the Fingerlakes yesterday as she's having a difficult time and figured it would be a fun thing for her to do. She took a week off from work as she couldn't take the stress any more. We looked in little stores and then went to the lake and sat and took in the gorgeous view and relaxed. I stopped to get her an ice cream on the way home as she had expressed the desire, and couldn't believe how huge it was. It was a glorious day and I think she enjoyed herself. Ended up taking the whole day, very worthwhile though, so I will see what I can knit today. Had to clean my knitting area this morning so I could even put the yarn down. :lol: :lol:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

agnescr said:


> lovely Fan , nice mix of colours :thumbup:


Definitely.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!


Happy Birthday.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> About two hours ago now I had a phone call from Middlemore- the local hospital- they have rethought things and it looks like I may be having the operation next month. It will be in a Private Hospital- so I am unlikely to have visitors- because of distance, but it is still on our Health Scheme, so that is good- but will require quite a bit of organisation.


That is wonderful. Hope you can arrange for help when you get home or will they keep you long enough that you can go home and take care of yourself? So glad for you Julie. You will soon be out of pain after healing and find life so much easier. :thumbup: I do wish I was closer as I would come visit and help where I could.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Julie, I'm so glad that you won't have to suffer so much pain for as long as you thought, even if it does mean a good deal of re organising for you.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It got up to 22c here yesterday and look like it will be the same today , beautiful clear blue sky , although the BBC weather site I go on to check the weather has us down as having thick fog 😳


Its that cold here I have been forced to switch the heating on....have long trousers t-shirt and sweater on


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jamie, wishing you a very happy birthday.
Julie, very much like our desert. Especially the first pic although unless we had a flash flood not likely to have water in the creek. Lisa looks happy on the camel. Very glad you can have surgery.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, love seeing pics of Luke and Caitlyn.
Maya and I had our walk and she has settled down.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> She's a climber!
> 
> The two of them are adorable...good to see the sunshine in the photos.


She is indeed! and ditto to the rest of Rookie's comments!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is wonderful. Hope you can arrange for help when you get home or will they keep you long enough that you can go home and take care of yourself? So glad for you Julie. You will soon be out of pain after healing and find life so much easier. :thumbup: I do wish I was closer as I would come visit and help where I could.


Thanks Daralene! There will be a Needs Assessment consulting before I leave hospital I am told by the agency that I get help from now- I imagine I will be put up to daily showering at the very least- will be making a concerted effort to contact the OT's and Nasir today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Julie, I'm so glad that you won't have to suffer so much pain for as long as you thought, even if it does mean a good deal of re organising for you.


Thanks Mary! I had been worried about how my back and the other hip would hold up- but hopefully all will be straight forward from here!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jamie, wishing you a very happy birthday.
> Julie, very much like our desert. Especially the first pic although unless we had a flash flood not likely to have water in the creek. Lisa looks happy on the camel. Very glad you can have surgery.


Lisa was saying (according to her dad- Alastair) that they had had rain up until two weeks previous, so everything was remarkably green. 
And thanks!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> Its that cold here I have been forced to switch the heating on....have long trousers t-shirt and sweater on


I hope the sun comes back out soon . Scotland is definitely a beautiful country but you can never rely on the weather to behave


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Jamie! Have a wonderful day!

Best wishes to your Mum. I am sure she is finding life very busy at the moment, which is good. It will be lovely to hear from her when she has a calmer moment.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Both GKs having fun in the garden.


Oh no a climber . Is she also an escape artist or has she not got the speed yet . My oldest would climb anything and I threatened to put a lid on the cot . I would tuck him in and he would be downstairs in the living room before me . 
Beautiful picture of them both enjoying the sunshine


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lisa was saying (according to her dad- Alastair) that they had had rain up until two weeks previous, so everything was remarkably green.
> And thanks!


All the photos are amazing. This sounds like the trip of a lifetime. Thank you for sharing these Julie. Do you think your niece looks like you? I do....Pretty girl and lovely smile.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Just called my uncle to see how he did after heart surgery and was shocked when he told me that his wife collapsed on the floor taking care of him after he got home. She asked him if he wanted a cup of tea and he said yes, and he heard this awful crash. He wasn't supposed to be moving around or excited but he called out to her and no answer. He found her unresponsive, not breathing and glazed eyes. He prayed for her and she came back. She has a pacemaker that has an unconnected cord and they told her this could happen but she said she couldn't have anything done until after my uncle was operated on. Now there are two patients. What a shock. It's a wonder he didn't drop over dead when he found her. I didn't keep him on the phone long as he wanted to check on her. Such bad timing that they both needed such critical care at the same time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

these sound yummy fan - thanks for the recipe - sam



Fan said:


> Here is a recipe I've used for eating with cheese.
> Pickled Grapes


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm really hanging my head in shame here - i didn't realize our cartoons make is overseas. i'm not a fan of 'modern' cartoons - but tis one i like. i'm still with donald duck, etc cartoons. --- sam



KateB said:


> Yep!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Kate those two are real cuties,bet its early bed for you after a day with them :-D


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lisa was saying (according to her dad- Alastair) that they had had rain up until two weeks previous, so everything was remarkably green.
> And thanks!


Great pictures Julie, could do with a wee bit of that sunshine and heat here


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm really hanging my head in shame here - i didn't realize our cartoons make is overseas. i'm not a fan of 'modern' cartoons - but tis one i like. i'm still with donald duck, etc cartoons. --- sam


a lot of them do Sam, I dont like the modern ones but scooby doo and the like are fine


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> All the photos are amazing. This sounds like the trip of a lifetime. Thank you for sharing these Julie. Do you think your niece looks like you? I do....Pretty girl and lovely smile.


Julie, I think Lisa looks like you also.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning all, 
Wonderful news for Julie re operation, just hoping all goes well for her.
Having met her in person, yes her Niecr definitely looks like our Julie, a younger version of her.
For anyone trying the pickled grape recipe, pickling spice is known as allspice, if you aren't sure what it is.
Thank you all re my afghan, I'm happy with it so far, I chose the black background for our black leather lounge suite, and the bright colours set it off well I feel.
Darowil can concur re the heat of summer, scorching hot and humidity not ideal but around 25C is good, as against 12C or less brrr.'
Will check in later, we have a family funeral to attend today, an elderly male cousin of Stus. Will be good to catchup with all the family, even though a sad occasion.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just called my uncle to see how he did after heart surgery and was shocked when he told me that his wife collapsed on the floor taking care of him after he got home. She asked him if he wanted a cup of tea and he said yes, and he heard this awful crash. He wasn't supposed to be moving around or excited but he called out to her and no answer. He found her unresponsive, not breathing and glazed eyes. He prayed for her and she came back. She has a pacemaker that has an unconnected cord and they told her this could happen but she said she couldn't have anything done until after my uncle was operated on. Now there are two patients. What a shock. It's a wonder he didn't drop over dead when he found her. I didn't keep him on the phone long as he wanted to check on her. Such bad timing that they both needed such critical care at the same time.


I hope they will both be okay. I will keep them in my prayers.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> I hope they will both be okay. I will keep them in my prayers.


Thank you so much. I wish the doctor would have taken my uncle's wife's license from her when he discovered her pacemaker had a line not attached. She felt she couldn't stop taking care of my uncle and must drive him to doctor's offices till surgery and after but she could have taken other lives if she had been driving. The only way they got her to stay this time was to tell her they would take her license and that she had died 3 times during the night and only their machine kept her alive. She felt she had to be home taking care of him even after what happened. Sometimes we women put others ahead of ourselves to the point that we harm ourselves and perhaps others. A lesson for me to see this example.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you so much. I wish the doctor would have taken my uncle's wife's license from her when he discovered her pacemaker had a line not attached. She felt she couldn't stop taking care of my uncle and must drive him to doctor's offices till surgery and after but she could have taken other lives if she had been driving. The only way they got her to stay this time was to tell her they would take her license and that she had died 3 times during the night and only their machine kept her alive. She felt she had to be home taking care of him even after what happened. Sometimes we women put others ahead of ourselves to the point that we harm ourselves and perhaps others. A lesson for me to see this example.


OH my.

I hope they convinced her to take care of herself.

We have a coworker who has to go to court tomorrow because she is a careless driver She doesn't think of others when she makes decisions. She left the scene of an accident a week and a half ago. No other vehicles involved. I think she might have had alcohol in her system or was texting. She says the tierod brook and she crashed into a guardrail. She totalled her car that was only 4 years old. She has had several speeding tickets recently. It will be interesting for her tomorrow. She needs the judge to come down hard on her. She loves to party every weekend.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> All the photos are amazing. This sounds like the trip of a lifetime. Thank you for sharing these Julie. Do you think your niece looks like you? I do....Pretty girl and lovely smile.


It really is, for both of them, I think- Lisa does remind me of a younger version of myself. And thanks!

Have you noticed that the software change is tonight 1 am., EDT.!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just called my uncle to see how he did after heart surgery and was shocked when he told me that his wife collapsed on the floor taking care of him after he got home. She asked him if he wanted a cup of tea and he said yes, and he heard this awful crash. He wasn't supposed to be moving around or excited but he called out to her and no answer. He found her unresponsive, not breathing and glazed eyes. He prayed for her and she came back. She has a pacemaker that has an unconnected cord and they told her this could happen but she said she couldn't have anything done until after my uncle was operated on. Now there are two patients. What a shock. It's a wonder he didn't drop over dead when he found her. I didn't keep him on the phone long as he wanted to check on her. Such bad timing that they both needed such critical care at the same time.


 :thumbdown: Oh my goodness, what a pickle.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> It really is, for both of them, I think- Lisa does remind me of a younger version of myself. And thanks!
> 
> Have you noticed that the software change is tonight 1 am., EDT.!?


Thanks for the update on the software. Your niece is seeing some beautiful landscape.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Great pictures Julie, could do with a wee bit of that sunshine and heat here


I am not sure how hot it was in the Sahara, but I imagine pretty extreme!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, I think Lisa looks like you also.


That seems to be the majority decision!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning all,
> Wonderful news for Julie re operation, just hoping all goes well for her.
> Having met her in person, yes her Niecr definitely looks like our Julie, a younger version of her.
> For anyone trying the pickled grape recipe, pickling spice is known as allspice, if you aren't sure what it is.
> ...


Sorry about the funeral being the cause of meeting up.
And thanks for your kind comments!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks for the update on the software. Your niece is seeing some beautiful landscape.


She certainly is- it is nice traveling the world in one's armchair!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great pictures agnes - doesn't seem possible he should be as big as he is - hw time flies. what is lemon squash. --- sam



agnescr said:


> Quinn was up for a visit yesterday unexpectedly at tea time, hungry as usual so he had a small tin of ravioli,a slice of bread and butter, Icecream. a pear, ans some lemon squash.
> I had been drinking the lemon squash when he arrived,and I like it strong, so was surprised that he took more than a sip,he then wanted some of his own so I made it what I thought he would like, he wasnt happy and wanted more of that stuff in his cup because it had no taste


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oops --- sam



agnescr said:


> Quinn was up for a visit yesterday unexpectedly at tea time, hungry as usual so he had a small tin of ravioli,a slice of bread and butter, Icecream. a pear, ans some lemon squash.
> I had been drinking the lemon squash when he arrived,and I like it strong, so was surprised that he took more than a sip,he then wanted some of his own so I made it what I thought he would like, he wasnt happy and wanted more of that stuff in his cup because it had no taste


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my heart goes out to you railyn - how difficult it must be for you to watch the deterioration - i suspect it is hard to watch your tongue at times - so glad this time you just made another cup of coffee. i have an idea this is not easy for him either. has it effected speech? --- sam



Railyn said:


> Small rant. As DH gets worse with his Parkinson's he seems to have lost some of his depth perception. I have noticed for a few weeks now that he puts dishes, etc. very close to the edge of the table. A few minutes ago he set a full cup of coffee on the table only not quite on the table and the mug is in a hundred pieces and coffee is all over the floor. I held my tongue for a change and made him another cup of coffee. It is really hard to see what was a strong person have so much trouble with things like walking and drinking coffee. No, he wasn't trying to do both at the same time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

64° degrees is no way 'hot'. that is almost cold enough to put the heat on. --- sam



KateB said:


> Funny how we look at temperatures differently, it was 18C here today and we thought it was hot!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks great sorlenna - love the colors. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Quinn is a darling!
> 
> Railyn, hugs to you & DH as well. It is hard to see someone going downhill, and I know it's frustrating for him as well.
> 
> I finally got the photo sorted of the socks--took forever for it to email it from phone to computer. I don't know why--they are right next to each other on the desk. LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> 64° degrees is no way 'hot'. that is almost cold enough to put the heat on. --- sam


Ah but you're a bit of a Salamander Sam!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great news about the itching fan - even if you don't like needles. --- sam



Fan said:


> Sorry Liz, but Tis the season for snow, wind, rain, hail, thunder lightning for us downunder folks, and we will be envious of your lovely sunshine and warmth lol!'' Soup pot plus bacon hock on the stove for tonight's meal.
> I have some good news re the itching and acupuncture treatment, for past few days next to no itching yay! Had a session earlier today and may only need one more in two weeks. I gave it a testing on weekend, indulging in rhubarb crumble, plus icecream and haven't had much outbreaks, so at last can see some good results.
> I was going well joining up squares on my afghan, and oops a trip to frog pond needed, as I did them upside down, I truly am an upside downunder kind of gal. Oh well here goes ribit ribit.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just called my uncle to see how he did after heart surgery and was shocked when he told me that his wife collapsed on the floor taking care of him after he got home. She asked him if he wanted a cup of tea and he said yes, and he heard this awful crash. He wasn't supposed to be moving around or excited but he called out to her and no answer. He found her unresponsive, not breathing and glazed eyes. He prayed for her and she came back. She has a pacemaker that has an unconnected cord and they told her this could happen but she said she couldn't have anything done until after my uncle was operated on. Now there are two patients. What a shock. It's a wonder he didn't drop over dead when he found her. I didn't keep him on the phone long as he wanted to check on her. Such bad timing that they both needed such critical care at the same time.


What a shock for you Daralene, and also for your aunt and uncle. I hope they can both make good recoveries.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent news julie. how many days will ringo need to be kenneled and how much is it a day. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> About two hours ago now I had a phone call from Middlemore- the local hospital- they have rethought things and it looks like I may be having the operation next month. It will be in a Private Hospital- so I am unlikely to have visitors- because of distance, but it is still on our Health Scheme, so that is good- but will require quite a bit of organisation.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Kate, how adorable they are. Hard to keep them away from things they shouldn't be on. Too funny....Going to have to nail down that tv. Love your walls and curtains and the lovely patio.
> Was just backing up photos from Scotland trip and It is so great to report that the title over pictures I took say Ayrshire, Scotland. Here is the island that I wasn't sure of and that was just prior to your place. Whether it is one of the islands or not, at least it is labeled Ayrshire by the GPS.


Thanks Daralene, but it's DS#2's house, not mine. The island could well be the Isle of Arran which is just beside us.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely fan - great colors. --- sam



Fan said:


> Out of the frog pond and back on track, here is my afghan in progress.
> 36 blocks up all, 6 rows of 6, then the border.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Its that cold here I have been forced to switch the heating on....have long trousers t-shirt and sweater on


Crazy how the weather can be so different from one side of the country to the other (especially since we're only about 90 miles apart!) as we had a really warm day today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> excellent news julie. how many days will ringo need to be kenneled and how much is it a day. --- sam


I expect for 7 days- at $27 dollars a day- a lot of kennels charge closer to $50 a day, but they are closer to the city.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday pj - hope i was a great day - where is your mother? --- sam



Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> It's my birthday YAY missing everyone from here sorry I haven't been on in forever


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just called my uncle to see how he did after heart surgery and was shocked when he told me that his wife collapsed on the floor taking care of him after he got home. She asked him if he wanted a cup of tea and he said yes, and he heard this awful crash. He wasn't supposed to be moving around or excited but he called out to her and no answer. He found her unresponsive, not breathing and glazed eyes. He prayed for her and she came back. She has a pacemaker that has an unconnected cord and they told her this could happen but she said she couldn't have anything done until after my uncle was operated on. Now there are two patients. What a shock. It's a wonder he didn't drop over dead when he found her. I didn't keep him on the phone long as he wanted to check on her. Such bad timing that they both needed such critical care at the same time.


So sorry to hear this Daralene. I hope that your aunt gets her pacemaker sorted out asap.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Kate those two are real cuties,bet its early bed for you after a day with them :-D


Indeed!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how far is 'a long distance"? do you live in the same city? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> The nearest Private Hospital I know of is in Mt Eden, which is almost central City- a long distance from here- but I don't know yet of course where it will be- but I gather it will be in the team of the nice Mr Farr that I saw at the Super Clinic. There has been a lot of talk about the problems for hip people pre-Budget (due Thursday)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> how far is 'a long distance"? do you live in the same city? --- sam


A good 35 to 40 km's all in the same city about 15 to 20 miles.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, great news, hope all goes well.
> 
> Jaimie' Happy Birthday.
> 
> ...


That is such good news. It was also announced a little while ago that different areas of the city will slowly be allowing the citizens to go home to their homes. I would imagine it is those that were not damaged. The whole place was evacuated. I am very impressed at how our Government and the town, and those affected have handled themselves as well as the overwhelming support from all over the world.

It will, however take years to get over the after effects in my opinion though. 
**************************
Does anyone on the Tea Party suffer from MS?

If so if you prefer not to talk publicly, would you pm me. I am going for an MRI and assessment. Weird symptoms lately, exhaustion, equilibrium problems and other things. Just got back from the Doctor. Scheduling an MRI asap and I just read the symptoms and they do seem to fit what is happening. I would rather have a diagnosis than wonder why these funny things are happening. They won't know until tests are made and the MRI is completed but it sounds quite possible. I am not too upset as at my age, if that is the case, the symptoms have only happened this past while and some get the disease in their 40's.

I am one of those people who prefer to know than hide my head in the sand. So once again, a health adventure. I am using a cane full time now, and have had some falls with no warning. Best to know why and how to prevent them or deal with them, even if it means a walker. So keep me in your Prayers. It quite possible, but the symptoms are very similar and he didnt even mention anything else that would have the same symptoms.However I do want to know for sure.
**************
Julie: I am glad that they reconsidered your operation. A friend just had a hip replacement in July, and is feeling l00% better. She had to use a walker and was in constant pain. Now she is walking better and still uses a cane but says she can function with no problem now. She says it is unbelievable how much better she feels without constant pain. It sounds as if you follow the exercises and do what they say, things are much much better. I hope so.

***************
I finished crochet a knitting bag and as it is hard on my shoulder I am designing a knitted one. I was knitting in the doctors office as often it is a long wait. We are two of his first patients so we are friends as well. He ordered a little bag for his daughter and one for his wife.

He orders my watercolor cards too as I sent him one for Christmas. He is absolutely the best thing that happened to us since our move. Some people here can't find a doctor as there is such a shortage in BC. we found him two weeks after he opened his clinic, it sure is great to have him - he is excellent too. 
----------------------
We went to the wooden boat festival at Maple BayMarina yesterday and it was lovely. I couldn't walk the marina wharfs but enjoyed myself. They had some booths and Pat and I sat and hat coffee looking over the marina. He went on the wharf and checked out all the boats. Lovely day.
...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what wonderful places she is going. why is timbuktu too dangerous? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Joy in Mojave may find these photos of interest, Lisa is now deep in the Sahara Desert- not quite as far south as Timbuktu- it is too dangerous to travel there.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

children are fearless - they will climb on anything. --- sam



KateB said:


> Both GKs having fun in the garden.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> That is such good news. It was also announced a little while ago that different areas of the city will slowly be allowing the citizens to go home to their homes. I would imagine it is those that were not damaged. The whole place was evacuated. I am very impressed at how our Government and the town, and those affected have handled themselves as well as the overwhelming support from all over the world.
> 
> It will, however take years to get over the after effects in my opinion though.
> 
> ...


I have helped people who have had the disease and you are so right about the young getting it. The lady that I helped quite a bit got it while she was in college. Hers was so progressing while others I have seen with it have had faster progression. Everyone is different. Best to get tested and know what is really going on. I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

more power to them - wonder how long it took them to get to the top? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Lisa was saying (according to her dad- Alastair) that they had had rain up until two weeks previous, so everything was remarkably green.
> And thanks!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have helped people who have had the disease and you are so right about the young getting it. The lady that I helped quite a bit got it while she was in college. Hers was so progressing while others I have seen with it have had faster progression. Everyone is different. Best to get tested and know what is really going on. I will keep you in my prayers.


I feel that way too. I hate not knowing what is causing weird things that happen. At least there would be a reason. He seems to feel that it has been very long term, and a recent major kidney infection might have started  it acting up.

It does affect the kidney. He said no two people are exactly the same. I am not really surprised as something is causing all these weird symptoms. I am very conscious of unexpected symptons and would rather know why.

Pacer I haven't had a chance to send you the things I promised. I will soon. Shirley


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

true. but a very cute salamander. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Ah but you're a bit of a Salamander Sam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> ...
> Julie: I am glad that they reconsidered your operation. A friend just had a hip replacement in July, and is feeling l00% better. She had to use a walker and was in constant pain. Now she is walking better and still uses a cane but says she can function with no problem now. She says it is unbelievable how much better she feels without constant pain. It sounds as if you follow the exercises and do what they say, things are much much better. I hope so.
> 
> ***************
> ...


 :thumbup: Thank you Shirley- I do hope you get a diagnosis quickly- it is not nice when one is worrying what it could be.
So good to have a doctor who is also your friend!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> what wonderful places she is going. why is timbuktu too dangerous? --- sam


In the middle of a war zone!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think it is worse not knowing - i know i like to know what is causing the way i feel. sending tons of healing energy your way to help you get back in the quick real quick. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> I feel that way too. I hate not knowing what is causing weird things that happen. At least there would be a reason. He seems to feel that it has been very long term, and a recent major kidney infection might have started it acting up.
> 
> It does affect the kidney. He said no two people are exactly the same. I am not really surprised as something is causing all these weird symptoms. I am very conscious of unexpected symptons and would rather know why.
> 
> Pacer I haven't had a chance to send you the things I promised. I will soon. Shirley


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> more power to them - wonder how long it took them to get to the top? --- sam


I have no idea- Alastair has been getting emails from them, but not me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> true. but a very cute salamander. --- sam


Of course!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> That is such good news. It was also announced a little while ago that different areas of the city will slowly be allowing the citizens to go home to their homes. I would imagine it is those that were not damaged. The whole place was evacuated. I am very impressed at how our Government and the town, and those affected have handled themselves as well as the overwhelming support from all over the world.
> 
> It will, however take years to get over the after effects in my opinion though.
> **************************
> ...


Shirley, I'm sending all my very best wishes for the outcome of your MRI scan. You're quite right, it is much better to know what you are dealing with.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is some interesting info for those of you that are thinking of doing some container planting of tomatoes. --- sam

5 Tips for Growing Tomatoes in Containers
By Kerry Michaels
Container Gardening Expert

1 of 5:Use Large Containers
Tomatoes are the Holy Grail for many gardeners. Growing tomatoes in containers can be hugely satisfying or a flat out disaster. Sometimes there is nothing you can do to prevent tomato fail - bad weather, late blight or critter problems. However there are some things that you can do to improve your chances for tomato success. Tomatoes are not the easiest but they are my favorite plant to grow. To me, a fresh picked tomato, still warm from the sun, is the closest a taste comes to magic.

These tips, in no particular order can help you have success with growing tomatoes in pots.
Use Really Big Containers
One of the most important things you can do to ensure tomato success is to use a big enough container - the bigger the better. For one plant (unless it's a very small tomato variety), you need a pot or container that is at least a square foot - 2 square feet is better. Five gallon buckets (the ones you get at hardware stores, or for free at restaurants of food factories) are the perfect size for one plant. I use a large size reusable grocery bag and that's a perfect size too.
I'm a tomato fanatic and grow them primarily for food, not for looks, so I put one plant per container (unless it an Earthbox or an enormous container or raised bed). Lots of people suggest growing herbs and other plants in the pot too. Not me. It's hard enough to give tomatoes the consistent amount of moisture they need without throwing in other plants that will compete for the water.
Also fill up that large container with a good quality potting soil and make sure you havegood drainage
5 Great Containers For Growing Vegetables

2 of 5: Water, Water and More Water (But not too Much!)

Tomato Harvest. 
Water, Water and More Water (But not too Much!)
The key to tomato success is to give your tomato plants a consistent amount of water, which can be the biggest challenge for growing tomatoes in pots. The goal it to keep the soil moist, not wet. Too much water and your plant's roots will rot. Too little water and your plants will get weak and your tomatoes will get blossom end rot.
Inconsistent water--too little and then too much water and you will have exploding (or at least cracking) tomatoes.
The easiest way to deal with this is to use self-watering containers. Otherwise, you will have to check your tomatoes every day. I often find in the heat of the summer, or if it's hot and windy, I have to water twice a day.
If you are using conventional containers, and you are getting too much rain, protect your tomatoes by moving them into a sheltered area or cover them - if they are small enough.
Another trick with tomatoes is to, water them in the morning (plants take up and use water more efficiently in the morning). Also, water the soil, not the plants as wet leaves can encourage blight and fungus.
Self watering containers and grow boxes work really well for tomatoes. For more info:
Tips For Growing Vegetables in Grow Boxes
Earthbox Review

3 of 5: Feed Your Tomatoes

Cherry Tomatoes 
It is critical that you feed your tomatoes. I find skipping this crucial step may be the biggest and most common error most people make when growing tomatoes. Most potting soil (which is essential for growing almost anything in containers), has no nutrients in it. However, some have fertilizer mixed in, so make sure you check your bag. If your potting soil doesn't have fertilizer already in it, and I prefer potting soil that doesn't because then I can control it, you will need to add a slow release fertilizer to your potting soil, making sure to mix it in throughout your container.

I like both Bradfield Organics or Espoma, tomato specific fertilizers, but you can use any all-purpose, slow release fertilizer.

I then give my tomatoes a watering with a diluted liquid fertilizer--usually liquid kelp meal or a fish emulsion fertilizer every week or every other week, depending on my industriousness.

4 of 5: Let the Sun Shine

Tomatoes love sun. 
Most people way overestimate the amount of sun they get. So a key to happy and healthy container tomatoes should happen before you ever plant them. When picking where to grow your tomatoes you will need to accurately figure out a place where they will get enough sun. Tomatoes will be ok with 6+ hours of full sun --which is the bare minimum and 8+ hours is better. Either use a sun calculator or go out and check your tomato containers several times over the day and time how much sun your they are getting.
If your plants aren't getting enough sun, move them to somewhere they will. Also, check throughout your growing season, as the sun moves across the sky, what was once a full sun area can be shaded during a critical part of the day.
While tomatoes love sun, it can kill delicate seedlings if they aren't slowly acclimated. Make sure to harden off your tomato seedlings - too much early exposure to wind and sun can weaken or kill your small plants.
Tomatoes also like heat, so don't put them outside before it gets really warm (nights 50 °F), or be ready to move or protect them from the cold. That said, if it is too hot, tomatoes can fail as well.

5 of 5: Plant Tomatoes Deeply

Tomato Seedlings. 
Most plants will not thrive if you plant them deeply, however, tomatoes are different. You want to plant your tomatoes deeply so that roots will develop from stems that are under ground and your tomatoes will be stronger and healthier. When planting a tomato seedling, dig a hole so that most of your plant is covered by soil (though you will want to make sure you have leaves sticking out of the soil), making sure that you remove all the leaves and branches below the soil line.
If your pot isn't deep enough to sink the tomato deeply, (though it should be if you followed item 1!) you can also lay the plant on it's side and bury it that way.
Choose great tomato varieties. There are a lot of bad tomatoes out there - mealy and tasteless - even heirlooms, so make sure you are planting tomatoes you will love.

http://containergardening.about.com/od/vegetablesandherbs/ss/5-Tips-for-Growing-Tomatoes-in-Containers.htm?utm_content=6591125&utm_medium=email&utm_source=cn_nl&utm_campaign=gardening&utm_term=bouncex#showall


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I feel that way too. I hate not knowing what is causing weird things that happen. At least there would be a reason. He seems to feel that it has been very long term, and a recent major kidney infection might have started it acting up.
> 
> It does affect the kidney. He said no two people are exactly the same. I am not really surprised as something is causing all these weird symptoms. I am very conscious of unexpected symptons and would rather know why.
> 
> Pacer I haven't had a chance to send you the things I promised. I will soon. Shirley


That is understandable. I will be waiting to hear how the doctor's appointment goes. Slow going with MS is a blessing as you can adjust as you need to.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this just showed up in my email - it's been a long time coming and at the same time very sad. --- sam

Pennsylvania Judge Orders Bill Cosby To Stand Trial For Sexual Assault


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

for a warm and fuzzy feeling. --- sam

http://www.everydayhealth.com/cancer/0809/cat-immersion-project-brings-joy-to-isolated-cancer-patient.aspx?pos=1&xid=nl_EverydayHealthMentalHealthandMoodDisorders_20160524


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just called my uncle to see how he did after heart surgery and was shocked when he told me that his wife collapsed on the floor taking care of him after he got home.
> 
> hope things are a lot better and that both are getting all the care and attention they need,a big scare for both of them xx


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> great pictures agnes - doesn't seem possible he should be as big as he is - hw time flies. what is lemon squash. --- sam


diluting juice/concentrate Sam,I suppose I should have known he would like it strong since he loves things like sherbet, do you get sherbet in the US/Canada? He will be 3 at the end of October, hard to get your head round how quickly time passes


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

KateB said:


> Crazy how the weather can be so different from one side of the country to the other (especially since we're only about 90 miles apart!) as we had a really warm day today.


Was about 6pm before the cloud cover shifted,t-shirt yesterday,fleece today


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

something for a bit of fun


1dogwoof.com/2016/05/crochet-jellyfish


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Calshmeregma - prayers for your uncle and aunt.

Shirley - saying prayers.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> true. but a very cute salamander. --- sam


I am with you on the heat Sam' would be happy with 70's at the very least every day...think i need to move to warmer climes


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

angelam said:


> Shirley, I'm sending all my very best wishes for the outcome of your MRI scan. You're quite right, it is much better to know what you are dealing with.


Will add my best wishes


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I expect for 7 days- at $27 dollars a day- a lot of kennels charge closer to $50 a day, but they are closer to the city.


Check and see just how long you will be hospitalized. That seems like an inordinate amount of time. But, your surgeon may be different than ours. I hope you will have home care for the first week after you are home and that the church ladies will bring you a meal once a day. Be sure to let them know you will need a bit of help.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Calshmeregma - prayers for your uncle and aunt.
> 
> Shirley - saying prayers.


The same to both families from me.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, prayers for your dear uncle and aunt. Glad the doctors talked her into staying. It is a good lesson for me too.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Shirley, I'm like you, I want to know. Have several friends with MS, and as you say it hits each of them differently. Hugs and prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Check and see just how long you will be hospitalized. That seems like an inordinate amount of time. But, your surgeon may be different than ours. I hope you will have home care for the first week after you are home and that the church ladies will bring you a meal once a day. Be sure to let them know you will need a bit of help.


5 days for me in hospital, but one day extra each side for Ringo to get him there and back. I will be six weeks they reckon on crutches. So I will certainly be asking for help. The Missionary Sisters have just been this morning- we are starting to get to the bottom of the boxes I moved with- a lot of things going out to the paper recycling- I can see a lot of floor space in my new craft room.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> 5 days for me in hospital, but one day extra each side for Ringo to get him there and back. I will be six weeks they reckon on crutches. So I will certainly be asking for help. The Missionary Sisters have just been this morning- we are starting to get to the bottom of the boxes I moved with- a lot of things going out to the paper recycling- I can see a lot of floor space in my new craft room.


That is good to have more floor space. Looking forward to you feeling better soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> That is good to have more floor space. Looking forward to you feeling better soon.


Especially with 6 weeks on crutches looming. I am hoping to follow the exercise regime carefully.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

a tale with a sting to it- another from mjs:

A 

woman ran a red traffic light and crashed into a man's car.

Both 
of their cars are demolished but amazingly neither of

them 
was hurt. 



After 
they crawled out of their cars, the woman said; "Wow,

just 
look at our cars! There's nothing left, but fortunately we

are 
unhurt. This must be a sign from God that we should

meet 
and be friends and live together in peace for the rest

of 
our days."



The 
man replied," I agree with you completely. This must be

a 
sign from God!"



The 
woman continued, "And look at this, here's another

miracle. 
My car is completely demolished, but my bottle of

75 
year old scotch didn't break. Surely God meant for us to

drink 
this vintage delicacy and celebrate our good fortune."

Then 
she handed the bottle to the man. 



The 
man nods his head in agreement, opened it, drank half

the 
bottle and then handed it back to the woman. The

woman 
took the bottle, immediately put the cap back on,

and 
handed it back to the man. 

The 
man asks, "Aren't you having any?"

She 
replies, "Nah. I think I'll just wait for the police."



Adam 
ate the apple, too! 

Men 
will never learn!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Great Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Great Julie.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Well, after my husband called the cardiologist's nurse and told her to check with the doctor, I got an appointment for tomorrow morning. I know he wants me to have a sleep study to rule out sleep apnea. Still feeling tired after my procedure, but hope to feel like myself again soon.
Julie, I am so happy that you will get your hip surgery. I'm sure it will make a difference in your life!
Bonnie, prayers are sent for your doctors appointment. I wish you the best!
Shirley, I agree with your attitude of not hiding your head in the sand. I believe it is better to know what you are dealing with and what can be done about it. My prayers are with you!
Daralene, I hope your aunt realizes she can't take care of her husband unless she takes care of herself first. Prayers
for the best for them.
I have not mentioned anything lately about my son. Some of you may remember that he was traveling as a theater technician with the Chinese Golden Dragon Acrobats. He had that job off and on for about twelve years, and the Chinese group was just like a family to him. However,(thank goodness) love won out and he is now living in Seattle and is engaged to a very lovely young lady. He was contacted by the director of the acrobats to do a lighting design for some shows they are doing in Oman and Dubai.They flew him over to run the shows for them. It's a good thing to have on his resume, but I told him they can't have him back! lol 
But he is anxious to get back to his sweetie! I'll just be glad to have him back in the US.


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Shirley - Be thankful that a test or tests can diagnois if there is a problem such as MS. I have the start of Parkinson's and there is NO test to diagnois it. It is a clinical observation that helps to identify it. Sure keeps one guessing if it is or isn't. So far, the progression is very slow, though complex at times ie: balance, slurred speech, hard time swallowing, and of course tremors, memory loss too etc. Best to you and please let us know how it goes...Sharon in Virginia Beach


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> 'Going gangbusters'! I just love that! :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh gosh I am late LOL. Thanks for another great start to the week Sam.
> 
> And thank Julie for the summary this week.
> 
> ...


I'm glad that it's going better than expected, may it keep going that way.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some funnies from a friend in Australia:
> 
> A sign in a Shoe Repair Store in Vancouver:
> We will heel you
> ...


 :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Well, after my husband called the cardiologist's nurse and told her to check with the doctor, I got an appointment for tomorrow morning. I know he wants me to have a sleep study to rule out sleep apnea. Still feeling tired after my procedure, but hope to feel like myself again soon.
> Julie, I am so happy that you will get your hip surgery. I'm sure it will make a difference in your life!
> Bonnie, prayers are sent for your doctors appointment. I wish you the best!
> Shirley, I agree with your attitude of not hiding your head in the sand. I believe it is better to know what you are dealing with and what can be done about it. My prayers are with you!
> ...


 :thumbup: Thank you so much.
That is such good news for you, that your son is settling in the US!
And that you managed to get the earlier appointment, hope all goes well!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, great news, hope all goes well.
> 
> Jaimie' Happy Birthday.
> 
> ...


Ditto and good luck.

I'm figuring out this tablet...and I can put books on it! Whee!


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> my heart goes out to you railyn - how . has it effected speech? --- sam


Sometimes his speech is a little slurred and he most definitely talks softer which is a big problem as I can't understand what he is saying even with hearing aides. He also sometimes has trouble finding a word. I have to remember too that we are both 73 years old. No spring chickens here. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Ditto and good luck.
> 
> I'm figuring out this tablet...and I can put books on it! Whee!


And I've just figured that the down time for the software up-grade is occurring in about two hours time and for an hour minimum, after that - between 5 and 6 pm., NZ time.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Shirley, I hope you etc some answers from your upcoming tests, and are offered appropriate help if it is confirmed as MS. I don't have personal knowledge of the disease but worked with a woman whose husband developed it rather early, in his 30s. He found the symptoms came and went, so was on a careful diet (lots of evening primrose oil, healthy diet and good company, mentally stimulating activity and rest when tired) seemed to help, but not sure what meds he was on - and this was some time ago so I would assume treatments have been improved by now. You have come through some testing times so I'm sure you will handle this also. Lots of encouraging and reassuring hugs for you and Pat. We are thinking fondly of you both over here.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Shirley, I'm sending all my very best wishes for the outcome of your MRI scan. You're quite right, it is much better to know what you are dealing with.


Add my wishes as well.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> true. but a very cute salamander. --- sam


I have been told I am part lizard because I also love the heat... :mrgreen:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And I've just figured that the down time for the software up-grade is occurring in about two hours time and for an hour minimum, after that - between 5 and 6 pm., NZ time.


It will be 11 pm here. I hope to be sleeping by then.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

I need to brag a little (Tongue in cheek) I have finally come up in the world. Last week-end DD and her DH went to a goat action and they bought a new doe. They have named her "Marilyn". It s a family custom to name pets after family members so I am not insulted. Think it is funny. They have a goat farm in Arkansas and are very proud of their goats. They are meat goats and the breed started in NZ. They are kiko goats with outstanding blood line.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I need to brag a little (Tongue in cheek) I have finally come up in the world. Last week-end DD and her DH went to a goat action and they bought a new doe. They have named her "Marilyn". It s a family custom to name pets after family members so I am not insulted. Think it is funny. They have a goat farm in Arkansas and are very proud of their goats. They are meat goats and the breed started in NZ. They are kinko goats with outstanding blood line.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

I needs to change the spelling of the breed of goats. It is kiko. I know almost nothing about goats but am learning a little.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Daralene, I hope both your aunt & uncle are on the mend soon.

Julie & Kate, great photos.

Shirley, good luck with the MRI, hope you get some answers soon.

My appointment went well,I'm much relieved. The letter said I was seeing the endocrinologist & surgeon so I was concerned I needed the thyroid removed. She did a bunch more blood tests today but said she's sure the problems are related to Hasimotos thyroid disease & can be sorted out .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I need to brag a little (Tongue in cheek) I have finally come up in the world. Last week-end DD and her DH went to a goat action and they bought a new doe. They have named her "Marilyn". It s a family custom to name pets after family members so I am not insulted. Think it is funny. They have a goat farm in Arkansas and are very proud of their goats. They are meat goats and the breed started in NZ. They are kiko goats with outstanding blood line.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, I hope both your aunt & uncle are on the mend soon.
> 
> Julie & Kate, great photos.
> 
> ...


That is a relief!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Well, we are onto the new format! Happening right at a time when I most use the website! between 5 and 7pm here. I guess we will get used to it pretty quickly!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> And I've just figured that the down time for the software up-grade is occurring in about two hours time and for an hour minimum, after that - between 5 and 6 pm., NZ time.


What do you think of it . I think it will take a lot of getting used to . Miss seeing everyone s avatar down the side


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> Shirley, I'm sending all my very best wishes for the outcome of your MRI scan. You're quite right, it is much better to know what you are dealing with.


I agree, I would much rather know what is going on. All my best wishes are with you Shirley.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What do you think of it . I think it will take a lot of getting used to . Miss seeing everyone s avatar down the side


That I will definitely miss- not sure how to get that information, now!?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> That I will definitely miss- not sure how to get that information, now!?


I know the avatar comes up if you click on a post to reply


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I know the avatar comes up if you click on a post to reply


Doesn't seem to for me- but then you've got an i-pad, haven't you? would that make any difference!?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That I will definitely miss- not sure how to get that information, now!?


Did you get a PM from admin? I did and it said to go to My Profile and scroll down to Customised Settings (think that was the heading, or something close to it!) and you can set things there. I've still got the avatars showing and I ticked the box to highlight the writer's name too.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Doesn't seem to for me- but then you've got an i-pad, haven't you? would that make any difference!?


I'm on the I-Pad too, but have no idea if that makes it different.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I'm on the I-Pad too, but have no idea if that makes it different.


So if you go on newest topics all the avatars show up down the side like they used too ?


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And I've just figured that the down time for the software up-grade is occurring in about two hours time and for an hour minimum, after that - between 5 and 6 pm., NZ time.


Well it has arrived here and I can't say I like the page layout, having to hunt for who is saying what,but as I said before we will just have to get used to it I suppose


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Thats good news bonnie :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

It's when someone does not have an avatar picture that I am having a problem with,most I can put a name to on the TP,or can so long as the picture doesn't change,but any without an avatar picture is a problem,having to scroll up to find the info about someone instead of glancing to the left,but such is progress


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I've just found another problem . It won't let me bookmark a post apparently you can only have so many now and I must have gone way over that as I deleted some ( have to do it one at a time ) and it still won't let me bookmark it ☹


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Did what Kate said went into profile and updated a few things including user names now I can see them better


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

On my phone the avatar is showing. Now I will have to see if notification shows up. Time to get ready for work.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:



> I've just found another problem . It won't let me bookmark a post apparently you can only have so many now and I must have gone way over that as I deleted some ( have to do it one at a time ) and it still won't let me bookmark it ☹


You must be well over your quota, no problem bookmarking here, though I don't like that you can only unwatch one post at a time :sm09:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> You must be well over your quota, no problem bookmarking here, though I don't like that you can only unwatch one post at a time :sm09:


I know , ???? Anything interesting I bookmark . Others are having the same problem as there is a topic about it over on main


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

you will have to decide will you ever get round to knitting/crochet everything you have bookmarked


did you see the crocheted Oedipus link I posted?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> you will have to decide will you ever get round to knitting/crochet everything you have bookmarked
> 
> did you see the crocheted Oedipus link I posted?


It also depends how many bookmarks over I am . It might take a while to whittle it down so I can add more ????


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

oh what is auto correct up to now, that should have said octopus :sm12:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'm on the I-Pad too, but have no idea if that makes it different.


I've been through and adjusted my settings, I think that is what I needed to do- I've also got 900 pixels presently, making up my mind on that one! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Well it has arrived here and I can't say I like the page layout, having to hunt for who is saying what,but as I said before we will just have to get used to it I suppose


 :sm24: Not an awful lot we can do, when it is an Admin decision, and they reckon it's the future!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I know the avatar comes up if you click on a post to reply


Well, I'm looking at the new format for the first time and all the avatars are there! The only thing not working is the smilies which are just showing their names not the image, but assume this is the ones posted before the big change.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

And it's a lot more keystrokes to get back to where you were reading before posting a reply. Maybe there's a short cut that I haven't seen yet?


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

agnescr said:


> oh what is auto correct up to now, that should have said octopus :sm12:


But a crocheted Oedipus might be quite interesting?? :sm16:
And the smilies are appearing properly in the posts from Agnescr and from me :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Both GKs having fun in the garden.


Well guess it depends on what you kept off!
How lovely to have the two together sometimes.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Tomorrow about 20 of us are hiring a mini bus to drive a couple of hours north. A new LYS (Knit Spin Weave) has opened up in the 6 months or so. My Thursday group decided to go up (the mainly KP group). Once we decided to use a bus we decided to fill in extra seats if we could. So a couple of people from my Monday group are coming and a few people from the Guild. And at least one other person is bringing a friend.
Should be good fun- hoping all works out OK. Amazing how much to work out for just one day!
Bought 4 lots of yarn on Saturday at the Guild open Day and now tomorrow. After tomorrow I will post a photo of my purchases.
Cold and wet (well for us!) 16 in Clare tomorrow. They were only 13 today and 14 for Friday so suspect it might be less that they say. Not complaining though =-i'm listening to the rain.
Still here at Vicky's- hoping to get back to our place Friday after baby sitting duties.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Its that cold here I have been forced to switch the heating on....have long trousers t-shirt and sweater on


Surely you aren't expecting warm weather just because summer is coming?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Mary! I had been worried about how my back and the other hip would hold up- but hopefully all will be straight forward from here!


Now that I understand- my hip hurts occasionally and is worse now that I have been having problems walking because of my Achilles Tendon (seems much better BTW- just see how I go now I stopped the anti-inflammatories). You don't really realise how much the different parts are linked until one is working correctly.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> 64° degrees is no way 'hot'. that is almost cold enough to put the heat on. --- sam


Not hot but lovely. Certainly no heating.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> oh what is auto correct up to now, that should have said octopus :sm12:


I was rather intrigued by the thought of a knitted Oedipus!

I see the avatars, on the tablet also.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> That is such good news. It was also announced a little while ago that different areas of the city will slowly be allowing the citizens to go home to their homes. I would imagine it is those that were not damaged. The whole place was evacuated. I am very impressed at how our Government and the town, and those affected have handled themselves as well as the overwhelming support from all over the world.
> 
> It will, however take years to get over the after effects in my opinion though.
> **************************
> ...


Hopefully it is not MS but at least you will know- and like you said so many get it so much younger than you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That I will definitely miss- not sure how to get that information, now!?


It runs to the right of the avatar - seems to be the same information such as join date, location, etc.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'm on the I-Pad too, but have no idea if that makes it different.


I'm on a laptop and the avatar and name + information are showing across the top of the posting.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Not an awful lot we can do, when it is an Admin decision, and they reckon it's the future!


I'm liking it so far. I like that we have the larger boxes in which to type.

I would like to be able to be able to delete multiple postings (for me it's the listing in Watched Topics) at one time instead of having to do one at a time.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

TNS said:


> And it's a lot more keystrokes to get back to where you were reading before posting a reply. Maybe there's a short cut that I haven't seen yet?


I just back arrow twice to get back to where I was.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Well, after my husband called the cardiologist's nurse and told her to check with the doctor, I got an appointment for tomorrow morning. I know he wants me to have a sleep study to rule out sleep apnea. Still feeling tired after my procedure, but hope to feel like myself again soon.
> Julie, I am so happy that you will get your hip surgery. I'm sure it will make a difference in your life!
> Bonnie, prayers are sent for your doctors appointment. I wish you the best!
> Shirley, I agree with your attitude of not hiding your head in the sand. I believe it is better to know what you are dealing with and what can be done about it. My prayers are with you!
> ...


Glad you managed an earlier followup.
David loves his CPAP machine- even with poor sleeping from his Asthma he has been nowhere as tired as he would expect.
How great that your DS will be based in the US now- and congratulations to him on his engagement. Guess he needs to find a new job?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Tomorrow about 20 of us are hiring a mini bus to drive a couple of hours north. A new LYS (Knit Spin Weave) has opened up in the 6 months or so. My Thursday group decided to go up (the mainly KP group). Once we decided to use a bus we decided to fill in extra seats if we could. So a couple of people from my Monday group are coming and a few people from the Guild. And at least one other person is bringing a friend.
> Should be good fun- hoping all works out OK. Amazing how much to work out for just one day!
> Bought 4 lots of yarn on Saturday at the Guild open Day and now tomorrow. After tomorrow I will post a photo of my purchases.
> Cold and wet (well for us!) 16 in Clare tomorrow. They were only 13 today and 14 for Friday so suspect it might be less that they say. Not complaining though =-i'm listening to the rain.
> Still here at Vicky's- hoping to get back to our place Friday after baby sitting duties.


That sounds like a fantastic outing. We should do that here for the Yarn Crawl.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Shirley - Be thankful that a test or tests can diagnois if there is a problem such as MS. I have the start of Parkinson's and there is NO test to diagnois it. It is a clinical observation that helps to identify it. Sure keeps one guessing if it is or isn't. So far, the progression is very slow, though complex at times ie: balance, slurred speech, hard time swallowing, and of course tremors, memory loss too etc. Best to you and please let us know how it goes...Sharon in Virginia Beach


There are so many nasty conditions that are brain related (or nervous system). Hopefully your progress will remain slow.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm liking it so far. I like that we have the larger boxes in which to type.
> 
> I would like to be able to be able to delete multiple postings (for me it's the listing in Watched Topics) at one time instead of having to do one at a time.


If you click on the unwatch old topics, it says it unwatches topics with no new posts for 60 days. If you want to keep older TPs, though, I suppose you'd still have to do them one at a time.

I'm liking the new layout.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

TNS said:


> Well, I'm looking at the new format for the first time and all the avatars are there! The only thing not working is the smilies which are just showing their names not the image, but assume this is the ones posted before the big change.


If you go into your profile you can have them visible under this box


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Darowil, have a great trip! Sounds fabulous.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Sometimes his speech is a little slurred and he most definitely talks softer which is a big problem as I can't understand what he is saying even with hearing aides. He also sometimes has trouble finding a word. I have to remember too that we are both 73 years old. No spring chickens here. Thanks for asking.


A friend and I were commenting yesterday on how we forget a word- and need to describe it so others know what we mean- and she is a year or so younger than me.Not that I think in our cases it is anything significant. Just the becoming aware of things like this as get older.
Makes it hard when you can't hear him and slurred speech would make it even harder.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> Surely you aren't expecting warm weather just because summer is coming?


Just seems to be Fife with the big grey clouds blowing in from the east/north sea,but since there is wid with the clouds they might get blown across to Kate in Ayrshire :sm09:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I need to brag a little (Tongue in cheek) I have finally come up in the world. Last week-end DD and her DH went to a goat action and they bought a new doe. They have named her "Marilyn". It s a family custom to name pets after family members so I am not insulted. Think it is funny. They have a goat farm in Arkansas and are very proud of their goats. They are meat goats and the breed started in NZ. They are kiko goats with outstanding blood line.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I was rather intrigued by the thought of a knitted Oedipus!
> 
> I see the avatars, on the tablet also.


A knitted oedipus is way beyond my knitting skills :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, I hope both your aunt & uncle are on the mend soon.
> 
> Julie & Kate, great photos.
> 
> ...


That sounds positive.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What do you think of it . I think it will take a lot of getting used to . Miss seeing everyone s avatar down the side


OK so far- except that they don't have a box underneath the pages to go to a set page whihc I did like.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

agnescr said:


> A knitted oedipus is way beyond my knitting skills :sm09: :sm09:


 :sm05: Me, too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> OK so far- except that they don't have a box underneath the pages to go to a set page whihc I did like.


I think I'll miss that, too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Did you get a PM from admin? I did and it said to go to My Profile and scroll down to Customised Settings (think that was the heading, or something close to it!) and you can set things there. I've still got the avatars showing and I ticked the box to highlight the writer's name too.


I did the same (and on my computer)and can see all the same info, just positioned differently. Should see how it is on the iPhone and iPad- didn't like using them for much of KP (will still be awkward for the summary so the TP will need the computer no matter how good KP is) so maybe it will be better now.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Darowil my kids laugh at me because everything becomes a thingy when I cant remember what an item is called so my avatar on facebook says

"you know you are getting older when you use the word thingy all the time because you cant remember what things are called" :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> And it's a lot more keystrokes to get back to where you were reading before posting a reply. Maybe there's a short cut that I haven't seen yet?


I have always just used the Yahoo arrows not within KP to go back a couple of pages. As I mentioned don't like having no ability to go to a set page. 
But I'm on my phone here and it is much easier than it was. Might even be easier then on the computer.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I was rather intrigued by the thought of a knitted Oedipus!
> 
> I see the avatars, on the tablet also.


And on my iPhone


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That sounds like a fantastic outing. We should do that here for the Yarn Crawl.


Let you all know tomorrow how it worked out. Hope we find everyone!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> A knitted oedipus is way beyond my knitting skills :sm09: :sm09:


But more interesting than a knitted octopus.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Darowil my kids laugh at me because everything becomes a thingy when I cant remember what an item is called so my avatar on facebook says
> 
> "you know you are getting older when you use the word thingy all the time because you cant remember what things are called" :sm12: :sm12:


Another friend in the conversation said her kids are incredibly good at knowing what thingy she is talking about. And she is decidedly younger with 4 kids under 12.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Another friend in the conversation said her kids are incredibly good at knowing what thingy she is talking about. And she is decidedly younger with 4 kids under 12.


Having four kids does that to a mother. Ask me how I know! :sm23: I think my memory improved as the number of kids at home decreased... that was only temporary, though. Ha ha.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Small rant. As DH gets worse with his Parkinson's he seems to have lost some of his depth perception. I have noticed for a few weeks now that he puts dishes, etc. very close to the edge of the table. A few minutes ago he set a full cup of coffee on the table only not quite on the table and the mug is in a hundred pieces and coffee is all over the floor. I held my tongue for a change and made him another cup of coffee. It is really hard to see what was a strong person have so much trouble with things like walking and drinking coffee. No, he wasn't trying to do both at the same time.


Sorry to hear that your DH's Parkinson's is getting worse. So difficult to watch a loved one deteriorate. I hope you have some help to give you a break now and then.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> About two hours ago now I had a phone call from Middlemore- the local hospital- they have rethought things and it looks like I may be having the operation next month. It will be in a Private Hospital- so I am unlikely to have visitors- because of distance, but it is still on our Health Scheme, so that is good- but will require quite a bit of organisation.


That is good news.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Out of the frog pond and back on track, here is my afghan in progress.
> 36 blocks up all, 6 rows of 6, then the border.


It's beautiful.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sorry to hear that your DH's Parkinson's is getting worse. So difficult to watch a loved one deteriorate. I hope you have some help to give you a break now and then.


Liz is right. For both your sake and his you need breaks. 
Different end of life. But the big thing I regret about raising the girls was using a small amount of child care. If I could have had some me time I would have been a better mother.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The snow was good news for Fox Creek, Alberta, they were evacuated for forest fire & the snow helped Smother it


How are things going now? I haven't heard the latest.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> It's my birthday YAY missing everyone from here sorry I haven't been on in forever


I missed your birthday. Many happy returns. Hope you had a great day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Up to page 40 but leaving for my exercise class. TTYL.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I just back arrow twice to get back to where I was.


That works for the quick reply but not for the Quote reply when I have to do several more steps. Will try again now and report back....

I can get back again in two if I don't preview before sending. (or edit) I'm generally pleased with the new setup, looks much 'cleaner' but need to get used to it as with all changes to routine.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

agnescr said:


> A knitted oedipus is way beyond my knitting skills :sm09: :sm09:


Reminds me of Purple's MiniMe class! Not sure what Oedipus should look like tho'


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Things look a little different this morning but I still see avatars, I guess it will just take a little getting used to.

Liz, I think the fires are getting controled, I was going to look it up just now but the Internet is still acting weird so will try later.& post


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Tomorrow about 20 of us are hiring a mini bus to drive a couple of hours north. A new LYS (Knit Spin Weave) has opened up in the 6 months or so. My Thursday group decided to go up (the mainly KP group). Once we decided to use a bus we decided to fill in extra seats if we could. So a couple of people from my Monday group are coming and a few people from the Guild. And at least one other person is bringing a friend.
> Should be good fun- hoping all works out OK. Amazing how much to work out for just one day!
> Bought 4 lots of yarn on Saturday at the Guild open Day and now tomorrow. After tomorrow I will post a photo of my purchases.
> Cold and wet (well for us!) 16 in Clare tomorrow. They were only 13 today and 14 for Friday so suspect it might be less that they say. Not complaining though =-i'm listening to the rain.
> Still here at Vicky's- hoping to get back to our place Friday after baby sitting duties.


Sounds like a great day out Margaret hope you find some lovely yarn


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Well, I'm looking at the new format for the first time and all the avatars are there! The only thing not working is the smilies which are just showing their names not the image, but assume this is the ones posted before the big change.


You have to enable seeing the smilies, in your own Avatar, I did, and they come up in a line.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now that I understand- my hip hurts occasionally and is worse now that I have been having problems walking because of my Achilles Tendon (seems much better BTW- just see how I go now I stopped the anti-inflammatories). You don't really realise how much the different parts are linked until one is working correctly.


It is something my mum taught me, how it is all inter-related.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It runs to the right of the avatar - seems to be the same information such as join date, location, etc.


Now I've managed to highlight the name- that seems to help- in a week or few we'll probably be wondering what the issue had been.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm liking it so far. I like that we have the larger boxes in which to type.
> 
> I would like to be able to be able to delete multiple postings (for me it's the listing in Watched Topics) at one time instead of having to do one at a time.


Also all photos are done one at a time, now- no threes to start off.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

I, too, miss having go to page box.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> That is good news.


Thanks, Liz!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> oh what is auto correct up to now, that should have said octopus :sm12:


I did wonder if the other one ( can't spell) was a fancy name for a blanket ???? I'm going to crochet the little girl shoes you made and then the top and hat , might take me awhile as I'm also going to try and finish the blanket and a summer poncho I've decided to try making for myself . I'm learning bad habits from fellow KPers ( used to only do one project at a time ) and I can now understand how a place can get so messy when you have all these projects on the go . Told husband if you can't find me just look for a big pile of yarn and I will be somewhere underneath it .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I did wonder if the other one ( can't spell) was a fancy name for a blanket ???? I'm going to crochet the little girl shoes you made and then the top and hat , might take me awhile as I'm also going to try and finish the blanket and a summer poncho I've decided to try making for myself . I'm learning bad habits from fellow KPers ( used to only do one project at a time ) and I can now understand how a place can get so messy when you have all these projects on the go . Told husband if you can't find me just look for a big pile of yarn and I will be somewhere underneath it .


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: I like that idea, Sonja, especially on chilly mornings!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

I have to tidy settee area when visitors are due,there are usually half a dozen bags with yarn or different project either beside me or on the floor round my feet


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I did wonder if the other one ( can't spell) was a fancy name for a blanket ???? I'm going to crochet the little girl shoes you made and then the top and hat , might take me awhile as I'm also going to try and finish the blanket and a summer poncho I've decided to try making for myself . I'm learning bad habits from fellow KPers ( used to only do one project at a time ) and I can now understand how a place can get so messy when you have all these projects on the go . Told husband if you can't find me just look for a big pile of yarn and I will be somewhere underneath it .


 :sm09:I'm still a one project at a time person, drives me crazy having multiple things hanging around.

Well, I got more flowers out around the garden this morning, only a few stragglers left in the greenhouse, just bits of this & that I will just tuck in wherever. I hoed the potatoes, they are really coming up nicely but I'm concernedmthe corn hasn't come yet :sm03: I may plant some more, just in case, then I will be wondering what was wrong with my head in the fall when I have too much :sm02: 
Well, better hit the shower, I'm of to the doctor for prescription refills, specialist wouldn't do that, & to the recycle place so I better hit the shower & get the mud hosed off.
My silly Internet is still hit & miss, I hope they soon come & fix it, so I'm not commenting much as that seems to be when it freezes, I can read along but soon as I try to post, it dies :smdies a pain in the butt.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My cousin just had hip replacement and because she needed care during the day she was kept hospitalized for 7 days. It really was a benefit as she then received physical therapy 3-4 times daily.


flyty1n said:


> Check and see just how long you will be hospitalized. That seems like an inordinate amount of time. But, your surgeon may be different than ours. I hope you will have home care for the first week after you are home and that the church ladies will bring you a meal once a day. Be sure to let them know you will need a bit of help.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I have to tidy settee area when visitors are due,there are usually half a dozen bags with yarn or different project either beside me or on the floor round my feet


This sounds like my space! I'm one of the original Bag Ladies! I have found that the bags for wine bottles that you get at the grocery store hold 4-6 skeins of yarn nicely! I am working on a project (baby blocks with pictures, etc.) that uses lots of different colors...this has been very handy! I have 4 6-compartment bags! And that is just one project! I have a bag for booties, one for blanket in progress, and several more for other potential projects that I am anxious to start!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Well the fun is beginning over on main with the ignore list .i wonder if that was thought through properly


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

whats happening?
:sm06:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Now that we have the new format, how do I find "my posts"? Does anyone know? Also, we used to have "jump to page" Does that appear somewhere?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Started my day rather crappy. Last night went to bed at midnight and my arms started itching as they sometimes do. Took a couple of benedryl tablets (allergy med) and hour later still feeling frantically itchy. To shorted my saga, ended up taking 6 ozs of liquid benedryl, applying 1/2 a bottle of calamine lotion, lots of anti-itch cream.....tried everything imaginable and finally at 4 a.m. still with no relief and feeling frantic from the itching DH took me to the ER. All this time no rash, no bumps/bites etc.; just feeling like I could just claw my skin off the itching so horrible and arms red. ER doc gave me a strong antihistamine which finally took effect and got home at 5:45 a.m. Suggest I start taking zyrtec (allergy med; OTC) on a daily basis and possibly see an allergy doctor (gave a list of a few). Anyway, slept finally then until 1 this afternoon. When Hannah gets home from work at 5 I'll go get the zytec. I am still feeling exhausted and need to get busy. This itching business that pops up every so often (too often too) is baffling. I haven't changed detergents, foods, drinks, or anything; all is the same. ER doctor said zyrtec daily would at least give a jump on histamines being in my system and she also gave me a prescription for what they gave me (can't remember the name of it.) Will try to get in to see one of the allergy doctors after DD leaves. Just too much to do now. On a positive note, finished top # 3 last night and getting it ready for blocking now. Will post a pic when I get it done. 

Have love all the pics of kids and places; thanks to everyone for posting them. Hope everyone with aches and pains or loved ones with difficulties gets quick relief and know you are in my prayers.

Like the new format I think though as someone else mentioned of miss the "go to page" ability. Of course, I've misplaced my book with passwords in it and am having to bookmark on my computer where I am so I can "sign in". Have 3 times asked for help with this so I can reset my bookmark but I guess my request has been pushed aside with the start up of the new format. In the meantime I'll keep looking for my password book; has to be here somewhere. Guess I've "cleaned-up" too much" since I've misplaced a couple of items! LOL. Does this mean I should just live in the clutter? LOLOL Got to get busy. TTYL


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lisa was saying (according to her dad- Alastair) that they had had rain up until two weeks previous, so everything was remarkably green.
> And thanks!


Wow - the gorge is amazing.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> whats happening?
> :sm06:


Someone has put a few others on her ignore list and they are making new post to reply saying they are happy to be there . I'm thinking there will be a few heated posts about this .


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~~ am finally getting around to mark my spot! I have just been so busy! doing what, I'm not sure. I am working on projects for the new baby due in August. SO many things I want to get done....and we are still working on opening the cottage. It has been so chilly that working outside has been curtailed.

I have bought some of my plants for the window boxes, but have yet to get them in. CostCo had a great sale on azalia bushes....while DH was digging the hole for one of them he hit the wire for the outside lamp post. So we need to get that fixed....meanwhile the bush is blooming beautifully in its pot! Life keeps marching on!

I read snatches of last week.....but didn't finish. I did see that Tim got some more awards that are quite deserving, and show how he has had a positive impact on those around him! It also shows how well the efforts & love & care Joy & Don and Susan and the family have surrounded Tim with all these years has paid off. Balloon bouquets of kudos to you, too!

We are off to DS's house for a Tanzanian dinner tonight. His DW (our DDIL) is out of town for the week for work....he gets lonely. BTW....she is at 26 weeks and 6 days. Almost to viability stage! We are still cautiously optimistic! We are even planning a baby shower! They have bought a crib (but no mattress) so they are beginning to think they should start prepping for this arrival. I am VERY excited!

Well...it's time to go.....hope I get back here before Friday! I am SOOOO far behind! I'm keeping evreyone in prayers and thoughts....and I keep wondering who is up to what. Maybe I will see Tami tomorrow and she can catch me up???? Play nice...have fun....stop to smell some roses...or Lily of the Valley or Lilacs! Hugs all 'round!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just called my uncle to see how he did after heart surgery and was shocked when he told me that his wife collapsed on the floor taking care of him after he got home. She asked him if he wanted a cup of tea and he said yes, and he heard this awful crash. He wasn't supposed to be moving around or excited but he called out to her and no answer. He found her unresponsive, not breathing and glazed eyes. He prayed for her and she came back. She has a pacemaker that has an unconnected cord and they told her this could happen but she said she couldn't have anything done until after my uncle was operated on. Now there are two patients. What a shock. It's a wonder he didn't drop over dead when he found her. I didn't keep him on the phone long as he wanted to check on her. Such bad timing that they both needed such critical care at the same time.


So glad they're both okay. Do they have help now?


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Someone has put a few others on her ignore list and they are making new post to reply saying they are happy to be there . I'm thinking there will be a few heated posts about this .


what idiots are they adults or spoiled brats for heavens sake........why not just put them on ignore if they must, and leave it at that telling folk you have put them on ignore is just asking for trouble,I often wonder about grown ups
:sm16: :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> That is such good news. It was also announced a little while ago that different areas of the city will slowly be allowing the citizens to go home to their homes. I would imagine it is those that were not damaged. The whole place was evacuated. I am very impressed at how our Government and the town, and those affected have handled themselves as well as the overwhelming support from all over the world.
> 
> It will, however take years to get over the after effects in my opinion though.
> **************************
> ...


Shirley, do hope you get a diagnosis quickly. It's always better to know what's going on in your body. I have a friend who has MS. She has had it for many years and is still working. I believe that she gets medical pot.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, I hope both your aunt & uncle are on the mend soon.
> 
> Julie & Kate, great photos.
> 
> ...


Glad your appointment went well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Started my day rather crappy. Last night went to bed at midnight and my arms started itching as they sometimes do. Took a couple of benedryl tablets (allergy med) and hour later still feeling frantically itchy. To shorted my saga, ended up taking 6 ozs of liquid benedryl, applying 1/2 a bottle of calamine lotion, lots of anti-itch cream.....tried everything imaginable and finally at 4 a.m. still with no relief and feeling frantic from the itching DH took me to the ER. All this time no rash, no bumps/bites etc.; just feeling like I could just claw my skin off the itching so horrible and arms red. ER doc gave me a strong antihistamine which finally took effect and got home at 5:45 a.m. Suggest I start taking zyrtec (allergy med; OTC) on a daily basis and possibly see an allergy doctor (gave a list of a few). Anyway, slept finally then until 1 this afternoon. When Hannah gets home from work at 5 I'll go get the zytec. I am still feeling exhausted and need to get busy. This itching business that pops up every so often (too often too) is baffling. I haven't changed detergents, foods, drinks, or anything; all is the same. ER doctor said zyrtec daily would at least give a jump on histamines being in my system and she also gave me a prescription for what they gave me (can't remember the name of it.) Will try to get in to see one of the allergy doctors after DD leaves. Just too much to do now. On a positive note, finished top # 3 last night and getting it ready for blocking now. Will post a pic when I get it done.
> 
> Have love all the pics of kids and places; thanks to everyone for posting them. Hope everyone with aches and pains or loved ones with difficulties gets quick relief and know you are in my prayers.
> 
> Like the new format I think though as someone else mentioned of miss the "go to page" ability. Of course, I've misplaced my book with passwords in it and am having to bookmark on my computer where I am so I can "sign in". Have 3 times asked for help with this so I can reset my bookmark but I guess my request has been pushed aside with the start up of the new format. In the meantime I'll keep looking for my password book; has to be here somewhere. Guess I've "cleaned-up" too much" since I've misplaced a couple of items! LOL. Does this mean I should just live in the clutter? LOLOL Got to get busy. TTYL


This may test the 500 character quote, how awful to be so itchy Gwen- hope you can work out the cause, and avoid it! Early Thursday morning- will be another busy day I suspect- got a lot of boxes sorted through yesterday, with more ready to go to the Hospice Shop. Will be glad when I get confirmation when exactly the operation will be.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Wow - the gorge is amazing.


Did you spot the hardy rock climbers?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Someone has put a few others on her ignore list and they are making new post to reply saying they are happy to be there . I'm thinking there will be a few heated posts about this .


That's why I stick to my "watched topics" and "newest topics" and select which ones to get involved with; I can avoid all that drama that some members love to keep stoking.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Things look a little different this morning but I still see avatars, I guess it will just take a little getting used to.
> 
> Liz, I think the fires are getting controled, I was going to look it up just now but the Internet is still acting weird so will try later.& post


Thanks Bonnie


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well the fun is beginning over on main with the ignore list .i wonder if that was thought through properly


Must go there to see what's going on :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Started my day rather crappy. Last night went to bed at midnight and my arms started itching as they sometimes do. Took a couple of benedryl tablets (allergy med) and hour later still feeling frantically itchy. To shorted my saga, ended up taking 6 ozs of liquid benedryl, applying 1/2 a bottle of calamine lotion, lots of anti-itch cream.....tried everything imaginable and finally at 4 a.m. still with no relief and feeling frantic from the itching DH took me to the ER. All this time no rash, no bumps/bites etc.; just feeling like I could just claw my skin off the itching so horrible and arms red. ER doc gave me a strong antihistamine which finally took effect and got home at 5:45 a.m. Suggest I start taking zyrtec (allergy med; OTC) on a daily basis and possibly see an allergy doctor (gave a list of a few). Anyway, slept finally then until 1 this afternoon. When Hannah gets home from work at 5 I'll go get the zytec. I am still feeling exhausted and need to get busy. This itching business that pops up every so often (too often too) is baffling. I haven't changed detergents, foods, drinks, or anything; all is the same. ER doctor said zyrtec daily would at least give a jump on histamines being in my system and she also gave me a prescription for what they gave me (can't remember the name of it.) Will try to get in to see one of the allergy doctors after DD leaves. Just too much to do now. On a positive note, finished top # 3 last night and getting it ready for blocking now. Will post a pic when I get it done.
> 
> Have love all the pics of kids and places; thanks to everyone for posting them. Hope everyone with aches and pains or loved ones with difficulties gets quick relief and know you are in my prayers.
> 
> Like the new format I think though as someone else mentioned of miss the "go to page" ability. Of course, I've misplaced my book with passwords in it and am having to bookmark on my computer where I am so I can "sign in". Have 3 times asked for help with this so I can reset my bookmark but I guess my request has been pushed aside with the start up of the new format. In the meantime I'll keep looking for my password book; has to be here somewhere. Guess I've "cleaned-up" too much" since I've misplaced a couple of items! LOL. Does this mean I should just live in the clutter? LOLOL Got to get busy. TTYL


Gwen, I read about a little girl who was having terrible itching problems and it had something to do with her liver. Maybe you could mention it to your doctor.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Started my day rather crappy. Last night went to bed at midnight and my arms started itching as they sometimes do. Took a couple of benedryl tablets (allergy med) and hour later still feeling frantically itchy. To shorted my saga, ended up taking 6 ozs of liquid benedryl, applying 1/2 a bottle of calamine lotion, lots of anti-itch cream.....tried everything imaginable and finally at 4 a.m. still with no relief and feeling frantic from the itching DH took me to the ER. All this time no rash, no bumps/bites etc.; just feeling like I could just claw my skin off the itching so horrible and arms red. ER doc gave me a strong antihistamine which finally took effect and got home at 5:45 a.m. Suggest I start taking zyrtec (allergy med; OTC) on a daily basis and possibly see an allergy doctor (gave a list of a few). Anyway, slept finally then until 1 this afternoon. When Hannah gets home from work at 5 I'll go get the zytec. I am still feeling exhausted and need to get busy. This itching business that pops up every so often (too often too) is baffling. I haven't changed detergents, foods, drinks, or anything; all is the same. ER doctor said zyrtec daily would at least give a jump on histamines being in my system and she also gave me a prescription for what they gave me (can't remember the name of it.) Will try to get in to see one of the allergy doctors after DD leaves. Just too much to do now. On a positive note, finished top # 3 last night and getting it ready for blocking now. Will post a pic when I get it done.
> 
> Have love all the pics of kids and places; thanks to everyone for posting them. Hope everyone with aches and pains loved ones with difficulties gets quick relief and know you are in my prayers.
> 
> Like the new format I think though as someone else mentioned of miss the "go to page" ability. Of course, I've misplaced my book with passwords in it and am having to bookmark on my computer where I am so I can "sign in". Have 3 times asked for help with this so I can reset my bookmark but I guess my request has been pushed aside with the start up of the new format. In the meantime I'll keep looking for my password book; has to be here somewhere. Guess I've "cleaned-up" too much" since I've misplaced a couple of items! LOL. Does this mean I should just live in the clutter? LOLOL Got to get busy. TTYL


 Sorry to hear that you had to visit hospital Gwen . Hope the zertek works for you . I'm supposed to take it daily too and must admit when I remember it works great


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Did you spot the hardy rock climbers?


I had to look a second time because I didn't see them at first. I see that I've lost my avatar. Must go back and see what I did.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm caught up so I'm going back to my profile to see what mistakes I made.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Thats what I do Rookie,with the odd detour into user submitted,cant be doing with all the drama queens


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm just posting to see if I will now get notifications! I suppose I will get used to the changes, eventually.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I had to look a second time because I didn't see them at first. I see that I've lost my avatar. Must go back and see what I did.


 :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, hope the medicine will control itching. I can remember having poison ivy and the horrible itching. Must be awful. 
Do hope I can figure out how to ge to my last post as trying to find it is a bear.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I'm just posting to see if I will now get notifications! I suppose I will get used to the changes, eventually.


If you click on "Watch Topic" that appears in the beginning of the tea party, you can go to Watched Topics in the main heading and click on that and you'll see when there are "new postings" next to the Tea Party.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> If you click on "Watch Topic" that appears in the beginning of the tea party, you can go to Watched Topics in the main heading and click on that and you'll see when there are "new postings" next to the Tea Party.


'My Posts' seems to work as always. ooops no it doesn't take you to the post.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, hope the medicine will control itching. I can remember having poison ivy and the horrible itching. Must be awful.
> Do hope I can figure out how to ge to my last post as trying to find it is a bear.


Hope things settle now Gwen and that the itch can be kept to a minimum, I occasionally get the itchies, when diabetes gets out of control,often through no fault of mine,and I have been known to scratch till I bleed,antihistamines and sudocream are the remedies I rely on


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Did a lot of walking this morning going round the shops,bought more than I really intended,which meant more to carry than I should have,so by the time I got home sciatica was killing me,took my painkillers,and thought a stretch out on top of bed would help,no intention of falling asleep...3 hours later I woke up so guess who will not sleep tonight? :sm03:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, Gwen, I feel for you. Itching is the worst! I had Atarax (sp?) and it worked wonders... I also learned to avoid that vine in the back yard! Hope this gets resolved soon.

We went to Savers (thrift store), and I found two pairs of shorts and a top for under $10 total, so that was nice. 

Still working on socks. I may end up with 8-9 pairs--worse, I'll still have yarn left over! Eesh.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Still trying to figure out this new layout. Love and best wishes to all, and prayers for all in need.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Still trying to figure out this new layout. Love and best wishes to all, and prayers for all in need.


 :sm24: I am wondering how things are for your sister, Mary? You have not mentioned her for a wee while?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The latest photos from Lisa, who has now been to Marakesh.
The first two are from Marakesh
The mountains are a tortuous swishback in the Atlas Mountains- took four hours to traverse.
And Kashbar


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The latest photos from Lisa, who has now been to Marakesh.


Wow Julie, this is surely a trip she will never forget. What fun for her to share in so many different cultures and seeing such different landscapes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow Julie, this is surely a trip she will never forget. What fun for her to share in so many different cultures and seeing such different landscapes.


It certainly is!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Watching a video from Propanicus Moon where I got yarn. Had never met the lady who dyes the yarn and she is too cute. Looks like a lovely old farm house with dogs that made her re-do her video as they barked too much. She went to show yarn and had to pick the dog hair off. I think a lot of us could identify. She did socks and a hat in brioche and shows yarn. Below are listed sites she watches. It's a country and homey, so not polished but interesting to see who is behind this gorgeous yarn. http://propanicusmoon.com/knitting-in-tangents-podcast-episode-4/


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, thanks for sharing photos of your nieces travels, really interesting.
Gwen, hope the itch subsides & you can find the cause.
Dr. Changed my BP med's as that's been high, may be a result of the thyroid issues, will be glad when this is sorted out, I think I've seen the doctor more since Christmas than the last 5 yrs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, thanks for sharing photos of your nieces travels, really interesting.
> Gwen, hope the itch subsides & you can find the cause.
> Dr. Changed my BP med's as that's been high, may be a result of the thyroid issues, will be glad when this is sorted out, I think I've seen the doctor more since Christmas than the last 5 yrs.


My sister has Hashimotos. Not an easy thing to deal with, especially getting a diagnosis. Explains lack of energy. Glad you have a diagnosis and hope they get you back on track.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, thanks for sharing photos of your nieces travels, really interesting.
> Gwen, hope the itch subsides & you can find the cause.
> Dr. Changed my BP med's as that's been high, may be a result of the thyroid issues, will be glad when this is sorted out, I think I've seen the doctor more since Christmas than the last 5 yrs.


Goodness that is not so good Bonnie- hope they get it sorted.
She certainly has been to some unusual places, this trip.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, is that your SIL sitting at the table?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, is that your SIL sitting at the table?


Yes, that is Jeanette.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Got my hair done today and went to the grocery store. I'm stuck on the Pfeilraupe, so taking a break from knitting tonight. I can do the stitches, but I always have trouble understanding patterns. I even have all the tips printed out and still need a break from it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I love it that we can see photos now if we go to a person's postings and scan down. Nice feature.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes, that is Jeanette.


Are they doing this with a tour or by themselves? Wow, that was quite a trip through the mountains.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just a few months younger than bentley who will be three in june. and you are right - doesn't seem that much time has passed.

--- sam


agnescr said:


> diluting juice/concentrate Sam,I suppose I should have known he would like it strong since he loves things like sherbet, do you get sherbet in the US/Canada? He will be 3 at the end of October, hard to get your head round how quickly time passes


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Are they doing this with a tour or by themselves? Wow, that was quite a trip through the mountains.


I presume they are with a tour.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is to be in the mid to high80's the rest if the week - and rain along with it. humidity is going to start a little early this summer. --- sam



agnescr said:


> I am with you on the heat Sam' would be happy with 70's at the very least every day...think i need to move to warmer climes


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I love it that we can see photos now if we go to a person's postings and scan down. Nice feature.


Can you explain how you did that, Daralene- I've looked but not worked out how to do it?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Can you explain how you did that, Daralene- I've looked but not worked out how to do it?


I'll try it again to make sure I'm telling you right and tell you in this post, so watch here:

OK, I just clicked on your name and went into listings and it shows the photos that you just posted here instead of just the words. Nothing different to do, they just show up. Oh, no smilies to put on....well, imagine a smile.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

too funny julie. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> a tale with a sting to it- another from mjs:
> 
> A
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> too funny julie. --- sam


Loved it!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm wondering where the box is with all the emogees - you now - 'laughing' - 'blushing' etc. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Well, we are onto the new format! Happening right at a time when I most use the website! between 5 and 7pm here. I guess we will get used to it pretty quickly!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

on my screen the avatar is still in the same spot - it is all the 'info' that is across the top. --- san



Lurker 2 said:


> That I will definitely miss- not sure how to get that information, now!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm wondering where the box is with all the emogees - you now - 'laughing' - 'blushing' etc. --- sam


You have to go into 'your profile' and click on selections or some such word- there is a mass to select from


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna, you reminded me, I got four tops, one jacket and a pair of pants at the thrift store in Napa. All quality brands I love.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorienna, you reminded me, I got four tops, one jacket and a pair of pants at the thrift store in Napa. All quality brands I love.


 :sm24: I love thrift shops.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

CanNOT get to my last post by using My Posts. VERY frustrating. Have to remember what page number I last posted on. GRRRRRRRRR.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> CanNOT get to my last post by using My Posts. VERY frustrating. Have to remember what page number I last posted on. GRRRRRRRRR.


It is frustrating! I know Cathy (sugarsugar ) uses it a lot- I wonder if there is a way round the problem?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Wednesday 25 May '16

Today is Senior Health And Fitness Day. For Grandma, Grandpa, Granny, Gramps, Nana, Papa and all our well-loved elders, Senior Health & Fitness Day is a time to explore the many senior-friendly physical activity options, and to understand the importance of exercise and nutrition for ongoing health and illness-prevention. A healthy diet can boost energy and immunity, and regular exercise is necessary to retain bone mass and lower the risk of fractures, and to build muscle strength and reduce the risk of falls.

Various community events will be staged on Senior Health & Fitness Day, and seniors are encouraged to attend for health screenings and diet and exercise information sessions. Low-impact, non-competitive exercise program choices may include stretching, walking and swimming, all designed to increase strength and flexibility. And although Grandma is probably an excellent cook, she may be able to pick up a few healthy tips to make her legendary meals even more delicious and nutritious.

Today is Towel Day. A tribute to Douglas Adams, author of The Hitchhiker's Guide To The Galaxy, Towel Day sees fans of the author and the book carrying towels with them to work, to school and as part of their daily activities.

The most important thing that you need to remember in order to celebrate is DON'T PANIC; no matter what the day throws at you, draw comfort from the knowledge that you're armed with your trusty towel.

Whether you're a fan of high-tech, circuitry-enhanced towels with more features, bells and whistles than a supercomputer, or if your towel of preference is a simple, old-fashioned fabric hug, all that matters is that your towel never leaves your side.

The wonderful folks over at Lemon.ly have seen fit to celebrate towel day by producing a handy, helpful guide to some of the key ways in which you might consider using it. In truth, we think that this really only scratches the surface, and that if you really want to celebrate properly you'll come up with a whole range of unique use-cases which others can learn from and put to good use.

Today is Geek Day. Some people are old enough to remember when being called a geek was derogatory and meant that you were probably pale, non-athletic, wore thick glasses, had almost no friends, and were only good at activities that could be done indoors on a chair in your underwear. Thankfully, the word "geek" has evolved greatly over the years, and now usually means a person who is fascinated with a certain complicated subject-be it mathematics, video games, fantasy literature, science fiction films or one of many others-and knows almost everything there is to know about it. That actually sounds pretty cool, doesn't it? So why not celebrate all of the geeks in this world this Geek Pride Day?

The History of Geek Pride Day

The idea for dedicating a day to celebrating geekiness originated in Spain in 2006 when Spanish blogger Germán Martínez, who chose the day to coincide with the 1977 release of Star Wars. Geek Pride Day spread rapidly across the internet and, soon after, the world, drawing attention from mainstream media as well.One of the events organized to celebrate this day was in Madrid when 300 geeks played a game of a human Pacman together. A list of the basic rights and responsibilities of geeks was also written up. The rights include "The right to not like football or any other sport" and "The right to not be "in-style"", and the responsibilities include "Attend every geeky movie on opening night and buy every geeky book before anyone else".
2008 was the first year when Geek Pride Day was officially celebrated in the U.S., and one year latery 2009, news of the day had reached the Science Channel, that decided to take part in the celebration by airing special programming on May 25th. In 2010, Geek Pride Day spread even further, to countries like Canada, Hungary, Israel and Romania, a Geek Pride parade was held in Gothenburg, Sweden in 2013.

How to Celebrate Geek Pride Day

If you identify as a geek, this day is your day to show the world how proud you are to have interests and hobbies that are truly important to you. With Geek Pride Day celebrations being held in quite a few countries around the world, why not take part in one? Over the past few decades, geeks may have often felt a little alienated from their peers because they had different skills and interests, making a Geek Pride Day celebration the perfect time to meet plenty of like-minded people who don't think that watching Firefly until you know every scene by heart is odd. If you can't attend a Geek Pride Day celebration or just feel it's not your scene, inviting a few fellow geeks over to your house for an all-geek party could prove a really great time as well. From re-watching Star Wars for the umpteenth time to a good old game of Dungeons and Dragons to trading limited edition collectibles, your little get-together is sure to be a celebration of your collective geekiness. If you're feeling particularly brave, you could try to share your love for a certain subject with your significant other or a friend. Chances are he or she will not be anywhere as enthusiastic about it as you are, but who knows-maybe your efforts will result in Geekdom gaining another citizen? Stranger things have happened

Today is Tap Dance Day. Whether you are an aspiring Gene Kelly, Fred Astaire, or Ginger Rogers, or whether you simply enjoy celebrating dance, Tap Dance Day makes a great annual celebration. Tap Dance Day officially began in 1989 and celebrates the heritage and origins of the dance genre, along with the notable tap dancing greats, including Bill "Bojangles" Robinson, the Mark Brothers, and more.

Some cities have celebratory tap dancing shows and displays to mark the occasion, so, if you want to join in the celebrations, go along and join in the fun. Alternatively, take a beginner tap dancing class, and get your toes tapping. You can approach your local dance studio and encourage them to put on a performance, perhaps recreating a scene from an iconic movie or show. You can even combine the celebration of Tap Dance Day with healthy living and family bonding, getting everyone involved. Make costumes, practice your routine, and amaze and thrill onlookers with your skills.

What famous gangster escaped from an Indiana jail using a wooden gun?
John Dillinger
Al Capone
Pablo Escobar
"Lucky" Luciano

President John Quincy Adams kept an alligator in the East Room.

May 22
1970 - Naomi Campbell
(1907-1989) - Sir Laurence Olivier

May 22, 1992
Johnny Carson hosted NBC's "Tonight Show" for the last time after nearly 30 years in the job.

Answer: Dillinger was arrested in Tucson, Arizona in January 1934 and extradited to Indiana and confined to the jail in Crown Point to await trial. Authorities boasted that the jail was escape proof, but Dillinger would only remain a resident for a little over a month. On March 3, 1934, he forced his way out of the main cellblock by brandishing a phony gun. Dillinger claimed he had fashioned it from a block of wood, a razor handle and a coat of black shoe polish. Dillinger used the wooden pistol to round up several guards and get his hands on some real firepower. He then made his way to the prison garage, stole the sheriff's personal police car and motored to Chicago.

Trivia Questions About Johnny Carson's Last "Tonight Show"
May 22, 2016 
On May 22nd, 1992, Johnny Carson hosted the Tonight Show with most of America watching. Quipped Carson, "The Soviet Union's end didn't get this much publicity." See how much you know about the end of an era with some trivia questions...
Carson Felt That What Stand Up Leaking a Rumor Contributed to His Time on the Air Ending When it Did?
And you thought the Leno-Conan transition was rough. Johnny Carson was probably nearing the end of his hosting career in 1991, but he might not have been ready for it to end quite as soon as it actually did. However, the process got a bit of a shove when a rumor leaked that Carson would be leaving the show and Jay Leno would be taking over for him. The leak reportedly came from Leno's team and Carson was none too pleased about it. He felt the story sort of forced the issue and he retired not too long after. When the long-time host of the Tonight Show came back for guest interviews after he retired, he went on David Letterman's show.
At the End of the Second-to-Last Episode of the Tonight Show, Bette Middler Sang What Song?
There was a long lead up to Carson's final episode, but the nostalgia might have peaked one episode early. The final episode was essentially just Johnny talking and showing clips. The real tributes and last celebrity appearances came the episode before, including perhaps the most memorable moment: Bette Midler singing her goodbye songs to the TV legend. The first diddy was a parody of "You Made Me Love You," which included, among others, these lines ...
"I watched your hair turn slowly from dark to white and when I can't sleep I count your wives at night."
And the second was "One for My Baby," after which she walked backstage apparently on the verge of tears. She won an Emmy for her appearance.
Who Was Carson's Last Guest in Tonight Show History?
Carson's last interview also came in the penultimate episode. And it was with a fitting guest: Robin Williams. Williams may not have ma


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very funny julie. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> a tale with a sting to it- another from mjs:
> 
> A
> 
> woman ran a red traffic light and crashed into a man's car.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> My sister has Hashimotos. Not an easy thing to deal with, especially getting a diagnosis. Explains lack of energy. Glad you have a diagnosis and hope they get you back on track.


I have been treated for Hashimotos since 2007. I have had it longer, but after having 1/2 of my thyroid removed in 2007, I have had to take medicine to deal with it. It certainly messes up the rest of the body. I wish you well with this Bonnie.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> is to be in the mid to high80's the rest if the week - and rain along with it. humidity is going to start a little early this summer. --- sam


Looks like heavy thunderstorms could be in my area in a short while. Rookie might be getting some right now. Hoping for no tornadoes with these storms.


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

pacer said:


> Looks like heavy thunderstorms could be in my area in a short while. Rookie might be getting some right now. Hoping for no tornadoes with these storms.


Yes, Rookie and I are getting thunder and lightning storms right now. Headed your way!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> Looks like heavy thunderstorms could be in my area in a short while. Rookie might be getting some right now. Hoping for no tornadoes with these storms.


Stay safe. At least Jacklou didn't mention tornado warnings.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> 'My Posts' seems to work as always. ooops no it doesn't take you to the post.


I found that too. It just brought me back to page 1 of TP.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> I found that too. It just brought me back to page 1 of TP.


Yes, there used to be little double arrows where you could click and it would either take you to the last post or to your last post if you clicked to the left. That is missing too. Wait, if you go to the Swaps section heading and then the current KTP you can see an = sign. That will take you to your last post. The other symbol takes you to the end. At least that's how it appears.

knitting tea party 20 may '16 (=>)

OK, found the smiley's in profile and clicked there so now they show in a line at the bottom of my post.
You can highlight with color by clicking on Show Tags


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The latest photos from Lisa, who has now been to Marakesh.
> The first two are from Marakesh
> The mountains are a tortuous swishback in the Atlas Mountains- took four hours to traverse.
> And Kashbar


What a great trip!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'll try it again to make sure I'm telling you right and tell you in this post, so watch here:
> 
> OK, I just clicked on your name and went into listings and it shows the photos that you just posted here instead of just the words. Nothing different to do, they just show up. Oh, no smilies to put on....well, imagine a smile.


I tried that but don't have anything marked "listings". What am I missing?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I guess I'll get used to the new format but right now I'm getting a headache. TTYL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> I tried that but don't have anything marked "listings". What am I missing?


Did you try someone else's who just posted photos.

Click on one who just posted a photo. I think it now says number of messages posted. Maybe that's what it always said, but click on that.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme's outfits made the Most Active Discussions list. Way to go!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have been treated for Hashimotos since 2007. I have had it longer, but after having 1/2 of my thyroid removed in 2007, I have had to take medicine to deal with it. It certainly messes up the rest of the body. I wish you well with this Bonnie.


I'm beginning to find out it certainly messes with lots of thing, will be glad if the specialist has some good ideas.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

These are the things I've done over the last month. The 2 pink yarns I got in a grab bag, they aren't very soft but hopefully will be OK.
The hat is called Loch by tin can knots on Ravelry, I'm not sure if it's still free.
The cowl is sort of the Bridger cowl,more on Ravelry but I did yarn over, k2tog for a few rows to fancy up the top edge.
The scarf, I started the pattern for the cowl & just kept repeating until I ran out of yarn


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ok, I tried to add photo, now got it to work????

This is the quilt I did to send to cousins wife, the backing is the softest velour in vermseen, was a dream to work with


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ok, I tried to add photo, now got it to work????
> 
> This is the quilt I did to send to cousins wife, the backing is the softest velour in vermseen, was a dream to work with


Love them Bonnie, super colours on all projects. The quilt looks very cosy.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

budasha said:


> Gwen, I read about a little girl who was having terrible itching problems and it had something to do with her liver. Maybe you could mention it to your doctor.


You are correct. It is a sign of high bilirubin, thus beginning liver failure. I am hoping your doctor will check your blood levels. 
Struggling a bit to get used to this new format..so far, not liking it, as I like to skip up and back to certain pages.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> What a great trip!


It certainly is!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Love them Bonnie, super colours on all projects. The quilt looks very cosy.


I agree.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

report it to admin. --- sam


Swedenme said:


> I've just found another problem . It won't let me bookmark a post apparently you can only have so many now and I must have gone way over that as I deleted some ( have to do it one at a time ) and it still won't let me bookmark it ☹


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hit the backspace twice which takes me back to where i was. --- sam



TNS said:


> And it's a lot more keystrokes to get back to where you were reading before posting a reply. Maybe there's a short cut that I haven't seen yet?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

explain please. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Well the fun is beginning over on main with the ignore list .i wonder if that was thought through properly


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that looks like a fun drive. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> The latest photos from Lisa, who has now been to Marakesh.
> The first two are from Marakesh
> The mountains are a tortuous swishback in the Atlas Mountains- took four hours to traverse.
> And Kashbar


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, healing energy sent your way. Lovely knitting and beautiful quilt.
Went to book club, one bag of stuff to thrift store, library, 20 minutes weights at gym. Then curled up with Maya and watched Robert Redford A Walk In The Woods on Amazon Prime.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Do any of you watch Nashville? I love it and just heard it's being axed. 
The last season 4 will be screened here next month, can't wait and hoping it is rescued and continues
The music is terrific on it, as are the stories behind it.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, I *concerned I needed the thyroid removed. She did a bunch more blood tests today but said she's sure the problems are related to Hasimotos thyroid disease & can be sorted out .


 I have had my thyroid removed due to cancer and it is not that big a deal. The surgery went well and recovery was quick. There was a bump in the road when I had radioactive iodine but that wasn't too bad. Now I just have my thyroid level taken a couple of times a year and take one pill a day. No big deal! Don't be so afraid or concerned. Like I just said, no big deal.
I sure understand and wish you well.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> I found that too. It just brought me back to page 1 of TP.


Do you get notification when someone posts on tp ? I do that always takes me right to where I left off from I never have to mark my spot


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ok, I tried to add photo, now got it to work????
> 
> This is the quilt I did to send to cousins wife, the backing is the softest velour in vermseen, was a dream to work with


They are lovely Bonnie especially your quilt . I sooo want to make a beautiful quilt like you make 
I usually get yarn envy when I see beautiful yarn people show but with you Bonnie it's quilt envy 
Oh and moccasins envy , and while I'm on a envy roll I may as well admit to plant envy too


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> You are correct. It is a sign of high bilirubin, thus beginning liver failure. I am hoping your doctor will check your blood levels.
> Struggling a bit to get used to this new format..so far, not liking it, as I like to skip up and back to certain pages.


I liked to skip backwards and forwards too and can't find a way to do it


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that looks like a fun drive. --- sam


Tongue in cheek of course!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lovely work Bonnie, love the quilt,be nice to snuggle up in


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

These images were on facebook- thought I would share:

http://www.thoughtify.org/beautiful-old-pictures-of-famous-female-knitters/


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Stay safe. At least Jacklou didn't mention tornado warnings.


Stormed during the night. We have been kept safe and we got some needed rain. Time to get ready for work.


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Bonnie - I especially like the quilt. Don't see the tacking, did you quilt in the ditch?...Sharon in Virginia Beach


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Do any of you watch Nashville? I love it and just heard it's being axed.
> The last season 4 will be screened here next month, can't wait and hoping it is rescued and continues
> The music is terrific on it, as are the stories behind it.


I never got into that one, but I'm sure it will be in reruns. I'm reading many expressing disappointment at the ending.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie, love the quilt. All your work is beautiful.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh my. I have just logged on and I think I have updated what I need with the new system..... but I usually just go to "my posts" and it can take me directly to where I last posted and know what page I was up to.... now I dont where I am...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, there used to be little double arrows where you could click and it would either take you to the last post or to your last post if you clicked to the left. That is missing too. Wait, if you go to the Swaps section heading and then the current KTP you can see an = sign. That will take you to your last post. The other symbol takes you to the end. At least that's how it appears.
> 
> knitting tea party 20 may '16 (=>)
> 
> ...


 :sm24: Mmm I think I get it now..... but I had already posted before I knew this.... so I still dont know where I was. Oh well. :sm16:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Joy in Mojave may find these photos of interest, Lisa is now deep in the Sahara Desert- not quite as far south as Timbuktu- it is too dangerous to travel there.


Fantastic photos!

By the way I found where I was up to.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i'm really hanging my head in shame here - i didn't realize our cartoons make is overseas. i'm not a fan of 'modern' cartoons - but tis one i like. i'm still with donald duck, etc cartoons. --- sam


Me too Sam, I love the old Disney cartoons. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> 64° degrees is no way 'hot'. that is almost cold enough to put the heat on. --- sam


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, I hope both your aunt & uncle are on the mend soon.
> 
> Julie & Kate, great photos.
> 
> ...


Good news Bonnie! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> OK so far- except that they don't have a box underneath the pages to go to a set page whihc I did like.


Yep I agree.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> This may test the 500 character quote, how awful to be so itchy Gwen- hope you can work out the cause, and avoid it! Early Thursday morning- will be another busy day I suspect- got a lot of boxes sorted through yesterday, with more ready to go to the Hospice Shop. Will be glad when I get confirmation when exactly the operation will be.


Ditto re Gwen.

Great that you are getting things organised and sorted. Gosh this operation will have come and gone before you know it. It will be fabulous for you to be pain free. I would imagine that after couple or so weeks they will let you use your walking frame rather than crutches maybe.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> CanNOT get to my last post by using My Posts. VERY frustrating. Have to remember what page number I last posted on. GRRRRRRRRR.


Yep, that is one thing that is going to annoy me too.....


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sounds like a great day out Margaret hope you find some lovely yarn


We had a really good day- went well without any hiccups. Everyone got on well including those from other groups. Many said lets go somewhere like this again. And some of the extras said if you do this again I want to come. So really pleased with it. And the weather cooperated- after a cold wet day with similar forecast for today lovely day with no rain (despite raining overnight).

And I did get some lovely yarn- will post photos tomorrow and put in Saturdays buys as well (but these are in with a sleeping husband). Plenty more socks to knit (as if I haven't already got too much sock yarn to ever knit- let alone wear!).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Gwen, I read about a little girl who was having terrible itching problems and it had something to do with her liver. Maybe you could mention it to your doctor.


That was actually my thought as well. But seems the anti-histamines worked so hopefully not liver.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> CanNOT get to my last post by using My Posts. VERY frustrating. Have to remember what page number I last posted on. GRRRRRRRRR.


I went into Topic Log and then next to the title was an arrow. Clicking this took to my last post (but also it happened to be the last post so it may take you to the end or to your last post. 
Not much help once I thought it through!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> We had a really good day- went well without any hiccups. Everyone got on well including those from other groups. Many said lets go somewhere like this again. And some of the extras said if you do this again I want to come. So really pleased with it.
> 
> And I did get some lovely yarn- will post photos tomorrow and put in Saturdays buys as well (but these are in with a sleeping husband). Plenty more socks to knit (as if I haven't already got too much sock yarn to ever knit- let alone wear!).


Glad you all had a lovely time , and will look forward to seeing pictures of what you bought .
Did you all make a day of it or just to the yarn shop and then home?


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep, that is one thing that is going to annoy me too.....


I cant find the "my posts" all I have is "my Topics" :sm03:

Edit just seen Darowils post


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad you all had a lovely time , and will look forward to seeing pictures of what you bought .
> Did you all make a day of it or just to the yarn shop and then home?


I left here at 8am. picked up some people and the bus left at 9am. Arrived back here about 5.30. But with the bus taking about 2 1/2 hours not much time after lunch together and the yarn shop. I guess that sounds a long way to go to a yarn shop to you. But not far really here- makes a nice day trip.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

So long as you all enjoyed the trip and got some yarn thats all that matters :sm01:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I cant find the "my posts" all I have is "my Topics" :sm03:
> 
> Edit just seen Darowils post


I should have played with the arrows etc before I posted- back to being the last poster. With two of you here I'm sure it won't be long before someone posts and I can have a little play.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

I am just home from my knitting group, has a light fleece on and I am chilled to the bone,accuweather says the temp is 10c but I can tell you it feels a lot colder ,big sweater on and the heating on, kettle on the boil :sm03: :sm03: :sm03:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> I should have played with the arrows etc before I posted- back to being the last poster. With two of you here I'm sure it won't be long before someone posts and I can have a little play.


If I remember before I look at anything tomorrow I will try it- both the = and the arrow took me to the last post. But I had looked at them all.

Woops I had meant to add this to my last one and I clicked quote reply instead!
And now I am heading off to bed so see you all tomorrow.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> I am just home from my knitting group, has a light fleece on and I am chilled to the bone,accuweather says the temp is 10c but I can tell you it feels a lot colder ,big sweater on and the heating on, kettle on the boil :sm03: :sm03: :sm03:


weather is not much better here today . It started raining last night and it must have gone on for a while because I am back to puddles in one of my non existent flower beds . No rain today but it's quite chilly and feels damp


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Fantastic photos!
> 
> By the way I found where I was up to.


Glad for that- I knew it would not suit your method of finding your way about!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Ditto re Gwen.
> 
> Great that you are getting things organised and sorted. Gosh this operation will have come and gone before you know it. It will be fabulous for you to be pain free. I would imagine that after couple or so weeks they will let you use your walking frame rather than crutches maybe.


I would hope so- I will need to be able transport things around- I have also a small wooden trolley for the kitchen, usually, that I can see being very helpful!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Sonja at least you have had some sunshine.......how's the knee?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cathy! (sugarsugar) I just went into my posts, there is a little blue # at top right- when I clicked on that it took me straight to that last post.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Cathy! (sugarsugar) I just went into my posts, there is a little blue # at top right- when I clicked on that it took me straight to that last post.


Ok so where do I find my posts? :sm16: :sm12:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Just marking my spot so I can keep reading. 
I hope all is well with everyone, miss you all bunches


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Ok so where do I find my posts? :sm16: :sm12:


Up beside 'Buddy Lists'!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Just marking my spot so I can keep reading.
> I hope all is well with everyone, miss you all bunches


We have all missed you! How is life?!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

No my posts , no buddy list either guess i will have to go back into my profile and check things there


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> No my posts , no buddy list either


It is in the list of things at the very top of each page- starting with 'home'. and ending with 'Topic Log'.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

having to keep going back into my profile is becoming a wee bit tiresome


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> having to keep going back into my profile is becoming a wee bit tiresome


 :sm24: We will get there!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are lovely Bonnie especially your quilt . I sooo want to make a beautiful quilt like you make
> I usually get yarn envy when I see beautiful yarn people show but with you Bonnie it's quilt envy
> Oh and moccasins envy , and while I'm on a envy roll I may as well admit to plant envy too


???? Thanks, Sonja, this particular quilt looks complicated but is so easy. It's called disappearing 4 patch from Missouri Star quilt company, if you can cut & sew straight lines it's no problem, just lots of pressing


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Just marking my spot so I can keep reading.
> I hope all is well with everyone, miss you all bunches


nice to see you hope you are well..............the drink looks lovely buy unfortunately contains strawberries which I detest in any shape or form
:sm16:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I have had my thyroid removed due to cancer and it is not that big a deal. The surgery went well and recovery was quick. There was a bump in the road when I had radioactive iodine but that wasn't too bad. Now I just have my thyroid level taken a couple of times a year and take one pill a day. No big deal! Don't be so afraid or concerned. Like I just said, no big deal.
> I sure understand and wish you well.


Thanks, Marilyn, the reason I was thinking surgery is that the endocrinologist & surgeon saw me at the same time but apparently the endocrinologist has it set up so if people do need surgery everything is set up from one appointment, she doesn't want people to have to come back again. She obviously cares about her patients.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> Sonja at least you have had some sunshine.......how's the knee?


Perfect not a twinge in sight touch wood . As for the weather yes we have had some lovely warm days and according to the weather page it's coming back over the weekend . I wonder if no one has told them it's a bank holiday :sm16:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Bonnie - I especially like the quilt. Don't see the tacking, did you quilt in the ditch?...Sharon in Virginia Beach


Yes, just stitch in the ditch. I don't try to get fancy with the quilting.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Just marking my spot so I can keep reading.
> I hope all is well with everyone, miss you all bunches


Thank you so much Caren I could just drink that now 
Love your new avatar


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh my. I have just logged on and I think I have updated what I need with the new system..... but I usually just go to "my posts" and it can take me directly to where I last posted and know what page I was up to.... now I dont where I am...


That's how I always found where I was at & now it doesn't do that???? So have to look around.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Perfect not a twinge in sight touch wood . As for the weather yes we have had some lovely warm days and according to the weather page it's coming back over the weekend . I wonder if no one has told them it's a bank holiday :sm16:


Aye well I will look for snow since its a bank holiday....did you notice Moscow has got 24c, might move there for the summer :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's how I always found where I was at & now it doesn't do that???? So have to look around.


you have to go back into my profile and check my posts


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> No my posts , no buddy list either guess i will have to go back into my profile and check things there


Go onto your profile and tick all the boxes you want back and they will appear at the top of your page


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I left here at 8am. picked up some people and the bus left at 9am. Arrived back here about 5.30. But with the bus taking about 2 1/2 hours not much time after lunch together and the yarn shop. I guess that sounds a long way to go to a yarn shop to you. But not far really here- makes a nice day trip.


Sounds like a nice day out. How many shops did you get to? I couldn't do something like that here????, one yarn shop in Saskatoon 2.5 hrs south & one in Edmnton, 3 hrs west, would be a loooong day????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Just marking my spot so I can keep reading.
> I hope all is well with everyone, miss you all bunches


Good to see you - we've missed you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a great quilt. Once I get the house in order I hope to get back to finishing up some quilts.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Ok, I tried to add photo, now got it to work????
> 
> This is the quilt I did to send to cousins wife, the backing is the softest velour in vermseen, was a dream to work with


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Joy/Sassafras, if you haven't read the book you really must. It is much better than the movie. Hope you enjoyed the scenery in the movie of the North Georgia mountains. The short airport scene was filmed at the airport across the street from my home. We walked over and saw Robert Redford, Emma Thompson, and Nick Nolte. DH actually then met Nolte and got of picture of himself with Nolte.



sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, healing energy sent your way. Lovely knitting and beautiful quilt.
> Went to book club, one bag of stuff to thrift store, library, 20 minutes weights at gym. Then curled up with Maya and watched Robert Redford A Walk In The Woods on Amazon Prime.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Have missed you NanaCaren! Copied and saved this summer cooler drink. Sounds delightful!


NanaCaren said:


> Just marking my spot so I can keep reading.
> I hope all is well with everyone, miss you all bunches


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG....have caught up. Seems like there is quite a learning curve for many of us with this new format but I'm trying to think of it as a way to exercise my brain...LOL. Many of the features I do like though.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Stay safe. At least Jacklou didn't mention tornado warnings.


I heard that there was one in Kansas but fortunately no injuries but loss of about 29 homes.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ok, I tried to add photo, now got it to work????
> 
> This is the quilt I did to send to cousins wife, the backing is the softest velour in vermseen, was a dream to work with


Very nice Bonnie.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Do you get notification when someone posts on tp ? I do that always takes me right to where I left off from I never have to mark my spot


Yes, I do. Maybe it has something to do with the settings.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> These images were on facebook- thought I would share:
> 
> http://www.thoughtify.org/beautiful-old-pictures-of-famous-female-knitters/


Interesting.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Had a look at my front garden this morning and 3 of my dusty millers had been pulled out. Couldn't understand why. Had one out yesterday. I replanted them and while looking around, I saw that a couple of them have been chewed. I think our bunny rabbit has been here having a feast. Never bothered with them last year, wonder why now. 

I'm caught up for now. Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lisa is having a lazy day in Marrakech- it has to be an Oasis!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Caren, good to hear from you. Are you in the US or UK now? Hope you are doing well.

Sonja, glad your knee is better

I got my car all cleaned tHis morning, I try to do it spring & fall, it sure gets dusty. I had to use carpet cleaner in the floor mats, yuk
DH cousin & I are off to the concert that I won tickets for, John McDermott, I hope it's good. I was supposed to babysit tonight but DS & DIL will come put the kids to bed & DH will watch them until I get home, they are here til Sat. Nght


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lisa is having a lazy day in Marrakech- it has to be an Oasis!


oh I wish that were me :sm03:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Enjoy your concert Bonnie :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:
 

> oh I wish that were me :sm03:


I know you love warmer climes!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

If the temperature never fell below 70 I wold be happy :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> If the temperature never fell below 70 I wold be happy :sm02: :sm02:


But you also love your homeland!?


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Aye Julie, no place like home,if we could just tow Scotland to warmer climes :sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Aye Julie, no place like home,if we could just tow Scotland to warmer climes :sm09:


But it is unlikely ever to be so green, anywhere else!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> Enjoy your concert Bonnie :sm02:


I too hope you enjoy your concert Bonnie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> Aye Julie, no place like home,if we could just tow Scotland to warmer climes :sm09:


I say that . I like living where I live but I wish they could put the uk in the middle of the Indian Ocean


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> But it is unlikely ever to be so green, anywhere else!


Good points and bad points .....but I still would like some sunshineeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Good points and bad points .....but I still would like some sunshineeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


I do appreciate that- remember we are going into Winter! Mind you my cold is your warm!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> I say that . I like living where I live but I wish they could put the uk in the middle of the Indian Ocean


I've just got back from celebrating sons first wedding anniversary and we all had a lovely time and lovely meal 
I'm now as full as a pudding . But I did manage to save a small space for dessert . Couldn't decide what I wanted so chose this ideal for the little space I had left


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Aye Julie...but it only reached 10c today and now it pouring with rain,hopefully will blow away before morning


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've just got back from celebrating sons first wedding anniversary and we all had a lovely time and lovely meal
> I'm now as full as a pudding . But I did manage to save a small space for dessert . Couldn't decide what I wanted so chose this ideal for the little space I had left


All I had was beans on toast NO pudding ...........sighs
:sm03: :sm03: :sm03:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've just got back from celebrating sons first wedding anniversary and we all had a lovely time and lovely meal
> I'm now as full as a pudding . But I did manage to save a small space for dessert . Couldn't decide what I wanted so chose this ideal for the little space I had left


Yummy.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

agnescr said:


> All I had was beans on toast NO pudding ...........sighs
> :sm03: :sm03: :sm03:


http://www.chowhound.com/recipes/boston-baked-beans-12831

That sounds good to me - Maybe I'll make some Boston baked beans over the weekend - it's a great side dish with BBQ'd anything. I had regular canned beans (pork 'n beans) when in the UK for breakfast. Do you ever see baked beans in Europe?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Aye Julie...but it only reached 10c today and now it pouring with rain,hopefully will blow away before morning


That is Winter for me!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.chowhound.com/recipes/boston-baked-beans-12831
> 
> That sounds good to me - Maybe I'll make some Boston baked beans over the weekend - it's a great side dish with BBQ'd anything. I had regular canned beans (pork 'n beans) when in the UK for breakfast. Do you ever see baked beans in Europe?


The British seem to love baked beans,they get served at breakfast, snack lunch with baked potato etc and any fry-up has to have baked beans,ours are mostly just beans in tomato sauce


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Nothing that fancy here Rookie,though they sound yummy,I have to eat regularly being insulin dependent but I just couldnt be bothered cooking so it was either just toast or beans on toast


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is Winter for me!


Down to 8 now Julie but it is 10:03pm think I will just go and read in bed rather than put the heating on


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Down to 8 now Julie but it is 10:03pm think I will just go and read in bed rather than put the heating on


I often resort to that rather than heating the room!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> All I had was beans on toast NO pudding ...........sighs
> :sm03: :sm03: :sm03:


I didn't have a starter because I knew I really wanted a dessert .so I had chicken supreme, dauphinois potatoes and sauté cabbage and I really enjoyed it ( wish I'd married a chef ) and then dessert followed by a wonderful coffee


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> Aye Julie...but it only reached 10c today and now it pouring with rain,hopefully will blow away before morning


No rain but temperature wise we weren't much better than you . Definitel a chilly day


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I didn't have a starter because I knew I really wanted a dessert .so I had chicken supreme, dauphinois potatoes and sauté cabbage and I really enjoyed it ( wish I'd married a chef ) and then dessert followed by a wonderful coffee


A good Dauphinois is my very favourite way of potatoes- but I seldom have it, because it is best with cream! It sounds like a very special evening!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I didn't have a starter because I knew I really wanted a dessert .so I had chicken supreme, dauphinois potatoes and sauté cabbage and I really enjoyed it ( wish I'd married a chef ) and then dessert followed by a wonderful coffee


Sonja I am a cook to trade and more often than not I will do anything but cook lol


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A good Dauphinois is my very favourite way of potatoes- but I seldom have it, because it is best with cream! It sounds like a very special evening!


I love them as well Julie,if made correctly also love hasselback potatoes and lyonnaise potatoes,onions must be crispy though


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> A good Dauphinois is my very favourite way of potatoes- but I seldom have it, because it is best with cream! It sounds like a very special evening!


It was we had a good evening . I noticed son was not coughing as much as he had been and his wife agreed . Said he had been a lot better at home and getting a better rest at night , although by 8 both him and my husband were ready to come home . Husband laid on the couch and is still fast asleep


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> Sonja I am a cook to trade and more often than not I will do anything but cook lol


So it would have been a waste of time marrying a chef then ????


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> So it would have been a waste of time marrying a chef then ????


Well none of the chefs I know do much cooking at home usually only for special occasions

good to enjoy an evening out even if it entails an early night


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> Well none of the chefs I know do much cooking at home usually only for special occasions
> 
> good to enjoy an evening out even if it entails an early night


It was . We went early because we new son wouldn't be up to a late night


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Nothing that fancy here Rookie,though they sound yummy,I have to eat regularly being insulin dependent but I just couldnt be bothered cooking so it was either just toast or beans on toast


I like the pork 'n beans just warmed up out of the can, but make the baked version when I serve it alongside some chicken or other meat cooked on the outside grill.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I love them as well Julie,if made correctly also love hasselback potatoes and lyonnaise potatoes,onions must be crispy though


I like anything with potatoes. Potato soup sounds good about now.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It was we had a good evening . I noticed son was not coughing as much as he had been and his wife agreed . Said he had been a lot better at home and getting a better rest at night , although by 8 both him and my husband were ready to come home . Husband laid on the couch and is still fast asleep


I'm sure they're worn out - but so glad they were able to celebrate their anniversary with you. Happy Anniversary and best of wishes for them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I love them as well Julie,if made correctly also love hasselback potatoes and lyonnaise potatoes,onions must be crispy though


The ex has a copy of Good French Cooking (I think the title is) by one Comtesse Guy de Toulouse Lautrec, I got a photocopy of several recipes I am fond of, off him on one visit. Including a Bombe Norvegienne which we usually call Bombe Alaska, in former times I have made the whole thing, sponge and all from scratch. I am not sure of Lyonnaise potatoes, I'll have to look it up- Hasselback I know but have never got around to making.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It was we had a good evening . I noticed son was not coughing as much as he had been and his wife agreed . Said he had been a lot better at home and getting a better rest at night , although by 8 both him and my husband were ready to come home . Husband laid on the couch and is still fast asleep


I am so glad to hear that of #1 son- he remains (with his DW) in my prayers. Maybe by now you are both tucked up and asleep.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

1Lyonaise are basicly boiled potatoes usually par boiled, sliced then shallow fried with sliced onions till potatoes are cooked and onions browned and crispy
If I am trying to use up potatoes 
I do either saute potatoes or the lyonaise if I need to use up onions as well


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> 1Lyonaise are basicly boiled potatoes usually par boiled, sliced then shallow fried with sliced onions till potatoes are cooked and onions browned and crispy
> If I am trying to use up potatoes
> I do either saute potatoes or the lyonaise if I need to use up onions as well


I must try that! Usually my use up onions recipe is a Soubise with rice and cheese.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

agnescr said:


> 1Lyonaise are basicly boiled potatoes usually par boiled, sliced then shallow fried with sliced onions till potatoes are cooked and onions browned and crispy
> If I am trying to use up potatoes
> I do either saute potatoes or the lyonaise if I need to use up onions as well


Mmm yummy, I like the sound that combination. :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Oh this not being able to use my posts to get to last post! What are you using as a work around?
Gwen, have read the book and love Bill Bryson. How cool to meet the actors.
Spent 45 minutes on phone trying to set up paying bill on-line for Frontier Communications who took over Verizon. Only to learn Mediacom, my Internet provider won't let me on Frontier Internet site! 20 minutes on phone with Mediacom only to find out they need to come to home and closest appointment June 6th. There has to be a better way. Will research dropping both of these losers.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i just wrote admin about that problem - not sure they will do anything though. --- sam


flyty1n said:


> You are correct. It is a sign of high bilirubin, thus beginning liver failure. I am hoping your doctor will check your blood levels.
> Struggling a bit to get used to this new format..so far, not liking it, as I like to skip up and back to certain pages.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh no - i think it would be a kick to drive - especially in a convertible. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Tongue in cheek of course!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh no - i think it would be a kick to drive - especially in a convertible. --- sam


I gather it was actually extremely hazardous Sam.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Oh this not being able to use my posts to get to last post! What are you using as a work around?
> Gwen, have read the book and love Bill Bryson. How cool to meet the actors.
> Spent 45 minutes on phone trying to set up paying bill on-line for Frontier Communications who took over Verizon. Only to learn Mediacom, my Internet provider won't let me on Frontier Internet site! 20 minutes on phone with Mediacom only to find out they need to come to home and closest appointment June 6th. There has to be a better way. Will research dropping both of these losers.


But you can Joy! you have to find the little blue# top right and click on that- it works for me!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did you notice the date your post was written isn't there anymore either. --- sam



agnescr said:


> you have to go back into my profile and check my posts


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

does look very lush. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Lisa is having a lazy day in Marrakech- it has to be an Oasis!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm with you agnes. --- sam



agnescr said:


> If the temperature never fell below 70 I wold be happy :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that does look tasty. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I've just got back from celebrating sons first wedding anniversary and we all had a lovely time and lovely meal
> I'm now as full as a pudding . But I did manage to save a small space for dessert . Couldn't decide what I wanted so chose this ideal for the little space I had left


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm with you Sam, negotiating hazardous winding roads in a convertible is scary but fun.
Been there done that in our BMW convertible, round the top of our South Island, an area called the Marlborough Sounds. The views and bird song are fantastic.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> I'm with you Sam, negotiating hazardous winding roads in a convertible is scary but fun.
> Been there done that in our BMW convertible, round the top of our South Island, an area called the Marlborough Sounds. The views and bird song are fantastic.


The point was, although I did not mention it- that there were a myriad of washouts and it was quite dangerous.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

still - i would love to drive it. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I gather it was actually extremely hazardous Sam.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

then my car better have 4 wheel drive - maybe a jeep - they are high off the road. --- sam

what is that 'quick reply' box at the bottom of the page?



Lurker 2 said:


> The point was, although I did not mention it- that there were a myriad of washouts and it was quite dangerous.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> 1Lyonaise are basicly boiled potatoes usually par boiled, sliced then shallow fried with sliced onions till potatoes are cooked and onions browned and crispy
> If I am trying to use up potatoes
> I do either saute potatoes or the lyonaise if I need to use up onions as well


That sounds very like the fried potatoes I make, without the boiling first. I'll have to try it that way. I love crispy onions.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> then my car better have 4 wheel drive - maybe a jeep - they are high off the road. --- sam
> 
> what is that 'quick reply' box at the bottom of the page?


That is where you just click in the box and type a post without quoting a post. I use it sometimes if I'm writing with no specific post in mind.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I cant find the "my posts" all I have is "my Topics" :sm03:
> 
> Edit just seen Darowils post


I have mine on my blue list above my posts, as well as my bookmarks , newest picutures, then on the row above I have " my topics"at the right end facing you on the same as 'watched and newest topics' I did them from the list at the bottom of my profile. It took me awhile before I got the posts up . Once they are there they are exactly like before except for the changes in appearance. I didn't like it at all yesterday, but have been going back and forth l clicking on things to do.

One thing I really love is that we don't have to watch a topic we visit or post on unless we want to. If you do it on your My Profile, you can set it so you only have to click on the topics you want kept. That is big in my opinion. I also like the pm's especially for the workshops. As you can manage it so that all the posts from one poster are kept together - not sure if both incoming and outgoing are also kept together, but if we have a conversation with somone which happens often in my case all the pms are together so I don't have to go looking. huge for the workshops. I also like it that if you post a pm to someone and wish to change it - as long as no one has answered it you can click on it and edit it. I like that too. Yu can also post pictures and attachments in your pms now too.

I don't worry about the ignore bit although I have been honored to have been put on ignore by two people - I know who they are and I am quite pleased to be honest. 
There are somethings you will like and others you will have to get used to. Hang in there as it will get better once we understand how it works with the new changes. 
there is a list of new additions on your profile. click on the sections you are interested and often admin gives information. 
Oh, and a group like ours can have a 'membership so that outsiders can't come in , or trolls. But as I have never seen a problem I can't see us needing it.

I hope - that soon on the workshops we will have an information topic which will be posted in new members - information as to how to manage KP post and and how to use them.

It will cover all these questions. Even the old way didn't mean everyone how to work their way around. Some went directly to the main page and checked main and pictures and nothing else. I have been asked over the years to clarify and put in a place on the section with the information for new people. I will let you all know when we get it up. I have been busy with medical tests which are not over yet. I hope that I will be able to keep on with the fewer classes but we will see.

I hope this helps. the main changes can be found in your profile. Also read the new posts, especially at the bottom of your posts, there is information there as far as the tags and smiles, and the adding a photo is a bit different. I am trying to find a return button on the workshop at the top. I use it constantly and I can't find anything about it or what we use instead of it. In otherwords, I would like to return to the post I am answering etc.. I am sure it is there somewhere!!!!!

I do hope this helps. pm me if you are stuck -I certainly don't know much about it but I am halfway decent at figuring things out . Jessica Jean and Kroshaw on the main forum seem to be helping people a lot. I do think it will get easier and easier as we learn how to work it.

It is so nice to be back. Shirley

"this is one of admin's posts that is posted on the forum. They are all over the place. When you see one, copy it and even if you don't understand what is meant, it could easily answer a question you ask tomorrow. I have made copies of all the posts I can find from them and put them in a file on my desktop. I hope I have a good number of their many instructions. I am sure I am going to like it . but it does take a little while to learn something new.
**********************
This page allows you submit a reply in a topic. (from admin).

Directly below, you'll see the preview of what your post would look like. And below that, you'll see the text form to enter the content of the post.

Enter the text, and then click "Preview" button below the text form to preview any changes you've made. Once ready to submit the post, click the "Send" button.

You can attach files or pictures to your posts. To do so, use the form at the bottom of the page. You can add or remove files and preview them before submitting the post.

But if you decide to attach any files to your post, you must click "Preview" to save the post's text before attaching files. Otherwise, your text will be discarded and you will have to type it in again.

Also, there is a shortcut to submit posts: Ctrl+Enter. This is the equivalent of clicking the "Send" button.
************************


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I am going to try to figure out posting of pictures tonight. Matthew has been asking me to share pictures of his pottery work from the past few months.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

pacer said:


> I am going to try to figure out posting of pictures tonight. Matthew has been asking me to share pictures of his pottery work from the past few months.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Now to show a picture of the Ronald McDonald house next to the hospital where Bella has been for the past 44 days and counting. This picture was taken from the top floor of the hospital which is the floor Bella is on.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

I have just come back to the site, can't understand how to use it, so I'm going to sleep now & will try again tomorrow

Tessadele.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Now for a Bella update, she is sitting up more and playing once again. I was overjoyed to hear that she is enjoying some of the gifts that I have brought her as well as enjoying some of the care packages that she has received recently. She is enjoying her mail and even a visit from the family's dog yesterday. She was so excited to see Max. Faith had her treatment as well yesterday so the family was running between 2 different ends of the hospital to be with their two children who needed them. At least Max was there to help with the task and Bella was feeling better which brings relief to the parents. Today I dropped off some things for Bella at the neighbor's home. They will give it to the parents later tonight. 

Matthew and I are working on the artwork/decorations for VBS this week.

It sure has been interesting seeing how people are adapting to the changes on this site. We will figure it out with the help of one another.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Good to see you, Tessa!

I saw that people were posting about the ignore list...I have no reason to use it at this point, but I'm glad it's there, just in case.

Still knitting on my socks. Hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thank you.
Julie, bless you it does work!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Matthew! I think your pottery is wonderful. Isn't it fun. Obviously you have used the wheel. Have you tried any hand building? I enjoyed it more than using the pottery wheel. That is when you roll out a piece of clay, and make slabs and then sit figures on it. I am going to send a picture of my yarn bowl that was make by cutting 6 rectangles and fitting them onto a base which is a bit heavier than the sides. it takes a strip of wet clay to hold the edges to gether. The potter is a friend of mine and she puts them in a box just a wee bit bigger than the project so that it will stand straight up while it is drying to the place where it will stay together. Then you use some damp clay at the joins to strength them. My husband bought it for me from my friend for one of our anniversaries.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

The bowls are wonderful! I see he is manipulating the sides (his favorite one)and using different colored glazes. Good for him! Shirley


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Matthew! I think your pottery is wonderful. Isn't it fun. Obviously you have used the wheel. Have you tried any hand building? I enjoyed it more than using the pottery wheel. That is when you roll out a piece of clay, and make slabs and then sit figures on it. I am going to send a picture of my yarn bowl that was make by cutting 6 rectangles and fitting them onto a base which is a bit heavier than the sides. it takes a strip of wet clay to hold the edges to gether. The potter is a friend of mine and she puts them in a box just a wee bit bigger than the project so that it will stand straight up while it is drying to the place where it will stay together. Then you use some damp clay at the joins to strength them. My husband bought it for me from my friend for one of our anniversaries.


Beautiful pottery. I will make sure that Matthew sees it. I think he has tried some free form before. So glad that you are enjoying yours.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I had to google what Dauphinois was and it sure does sound good!


Lurker 2 said:


> A good Dauphinois is my very favourite way of potatoes- but I seldom have it, because it is best with cream! It sounds like a very special evening!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Matthew's pottery skills are expanding. I loved the lemon lime as from the top looking down it is shaped like a lemon or lime. Really cool.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> I have just come back to the site, can't understand how to use it, so I'm going to sleep now & will try again tomorrow
> 
> Tessadele.


Hoping to hear from you again!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Now for a Bella update, she is sitting up more and playing once again. I was overjoyed to hear that she is enjoying some of the gifts that I have brought her as well as enjoying some of the care packages that she has received recently. She is enjoying her mail and even a visit from the family's dog yesterday. She was so excited to see Max. Faith had her treatment as well yesterday so the family was running between 2 different ends of the hospital to be with their two children who needed them. At least Max was there to help with the task and Bella was feeling better which brings relief to the parents. Today I dropped off some things for Bella at the neighbor's home. They will give it to the parents later tonight.
> 
> Matthew and I are working on the artwork/decorations for VBS this week.
> 
> It sure has been interesting seeing how people are adapting to the changes on this site. We will figure it out with the help of one another.


I don't understand VBS? Otherwise thank goodness this child is having a bit more quality time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, thank you.
> Julie, bless you it does work!


Oh good!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I had to google what Dauphinois was and it sure does sound good!


 :sm24: I can recommend it- especially if you want to impress visitors!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Matthew's pottery skills are expanding. I loved the lemon lime as from the top looking down it is shaped like a lemon or lime. Really cool.


He is really enjoying the pottery, I guess. Something I much enjoyed a few decades back.
Shirley, I still have my rolling pin that I used.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't understand VBS? Otherwise thank goodness this child is having a bit more quality time.


I'm thinking that it's Vacation Bible School. Mary will confirm/correct,I'm sure.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm thinking that it's Vacation Bible School. Mary will confirm/correct,I'm sure.


Could be, I guess.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Hello everyone. I am just getting here, and you are on page 87! I have not read any of last week, I don't think. Maybe a page or two. We went to a RV rally last week, then train watching, with a visit to Sam for lunch!, and then to a camp ground for a night. Came home Wednesday afternoon. Been running ever since. I got to see Carol (CMaliza) today at knitting group. Hopefully, I will catch up, but probably not.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Matthew, great job on pottery. My best friend is a potter.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are lovely mathew - great work. --- sam :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you tessadele - join the crowd - it comes together after a while. --- sam



Tessadele said:


> I have just come back to the site, can't understand how to use it, so I'm going to sleep now & will try again tomorrow
> 
> Tessadele.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Kudos to Matthew! Wonderful work.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

for some reason the words went really tiny - how do i reset to make them bigger>


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

got is back - yea --- sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> weather is not much better here today . It started raining last night and it must have gone on for a while because I am back to puddles in one of my non existent flower beds . No rain today but it's quite chilly and feels damp


Raining again here today- as someone said yesterday I picked the weather well for our day out! All my work of course.
Might move over to my phone and test it out for the new KP and see if I can post photos direct from the phone. And before one little girl wakes up.

Worked really well


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Just marking my spot so I can keep reading.
> I hope all is well with everyone, miss you all bunches


Good to see you Caren- how are you going? Guess you've asked that a few times already.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> No my posts , no buddy list either guess i will have to go back into my profile and check things there


Profile is where I found my hiding. Need to click on them to get them showing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like a nice day out. How many shops did you get to? I couldn't do something like that here????, one yarn shop in Saskatoon 2.5 hrs south & one in Edmnton, 3 hrs west, would be a loooong day????


Only the one- most time getting there. But a bus load of knitters well a great chance to knit and chat!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Joy/Sassafras, if you haven't read the book you really must. It is much better than the movie. Hope you enjoyed the scenery in the movie of the North Georgia mountains. The short airport scene was filmed at the airport across the street from my home. We walked over and saw Robert Redford, Emma Thompson, and Nick Nolte. DH actually then met Nolte and got of picture of himself with Nolte.


Put the DVD on hold- I don't often watch but figured would watch it for the airport scene- and David likes his books so might like to watch it with me. He often wants to watch DVDs with me (I'm assuming its the Bill Bryson book).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:



> Aye Julie, no place like home,if we could just tow Scotland to warmer climes :sm09:


But then it wouldn't be Scotland. But a slightly warmer Scotland would be lovely I agree.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've just got back from celebrating sons first wedding anniversary and we all had a lovely time and lovely meal
> I'm now as full as a pudding . But I did manage to save a small space for dessert . Couldn't decide what I wanted so chose this ideal for the little space I had left


Looks delicious- but for a small space?The type I like. No need to make decisions. Dessert first would be so good wouldn't it?
Sounds like a lovely evening- just as well you went early.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Aye Julie...but it only reached 10c today and now it pouring with rain,hopefully will blow away before morning


Not sure that we would ever get 10 as a maximum- bitterly cold if we did.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.chowhound.com/recipes/boston-baked-beans-12831
> 
> That sounds good to me - Maybe I'll make some Boston baked beans over the weekend - it's a great side dish with BBQ'd anything. I had regular canned beans (pork 'n beans) when in the UK for breakfast. Do you ever see baked beans in Europe?


Baked Beans are the canned beans I suspect. We call them Baked Beans over here and our beans are green. Got very confused at first in the UK. Beans are our Baked beans and our beans are Green Beans. Beans with breakfast how strange? Made sense when they turned out to be Baked Beans.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I didn't have a starter because I knew I really wanted a dessert .so I had chicken supreme, dauphinois potatoes and sauté cabbage and I really enjoyed it ( wish I'd married a chef ) and then dessert followed by a wonderful coffee


I know a lady who married a chef- he never cooks at home!
I see Agnes said the same thing- so think you are right it would have been a waste of time so I suggest just sticking to the one you know.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely yarn margaret - i really like those four color (two balls) - is that sock yarn? --- sam



darowil said:


> Raining again here today- as someone said yesterday I picked the weather well for our day out! All my work of course.
> Might move over to my phone and test it out for the new KP and see if I can post photos direct from the phone. And before one little girl wakes up.
> 
> Worked really well


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

time for me to be in bed. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Raining again here today- as someone said yesterday I picked the weather well for our day out! All my work of course.
> Might move over to my phone and test it out for the new KP and see if I can post photos direct from the phone. And before one little girl wakes up.
> 
> Worked really well


Except I can see only the little symbol for a photo- not the photo you had hopefully posted.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Matthew, great job on pottery. My best friend is a potter.


Mathew your bowls are gorgeous . I really like the lemon and lime one . You really are one very talented young man .

Mary glad to hear Bella is feeling a bit better and up to playing . I saw the pictures of Max visiting on FB

Shirley your yarn bowl is beautiful


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Raining again here today- as someone said yesterday I picked the weather well for our day out! All my work of course.
> Might move over to my phone and test it out for the new KP and see if I can post photos direct from the phone. And before one little girl wakes up.
> 
> Worked really well


Oooohhhh they are gorgeous Margaret . Beautiful colours . I really like the look of the pale lilac one , and I would have bought them just because too


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I know a lady who married a chef- he never cooks at home!
> I see Agnes said the same thing- so think you are right it would have been a waste of time so I suggest just sticking to the one you know.


I think you are right . I used to get all the repairs and jobs round the house done for free with the one I married so I suppose it was worth it . His best friend and fellow builder is going to come and do a repair for us . I feel sorry for him as I know my husband is going to watch him and tell him exactly how to do it right????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Except I can see only the little symbol for a photo- not the photo you had hopefully posted.


That's a shame Julie as Margaret posted a couple of pictures of the beautiful yarn she bought . Maybe the pictures were just coming through when you read Margaret's post . I know they take a while now as its one at a time


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi Shirley nice to see you back
thanks for that I,didnt do much about the new look forum to start with, but after getting some replys to my posts I had spent last evening going back and forwards to my profile checking the boxes then back into the forums to see what difference it made so now I have the links back that I mostly use,and will go back sometime today to sort anything else out,I to like the option in profile of not watching every post.will re read your post again later and see what else will be of use to me .thanks again


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lovely work Matthew especially like the brown and yellow bowls :sm24:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Pacer its goog to hear that Bella has had s good day long may it continue :sm02:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

lovely haul Darowil :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's a shame Julie as Margaret posted a couple of pictures of the beautiful yarn she bought . Maybe the pictures were just coming through when you read Margaret's post . I know they take a while now as its one at a time


Maybe that was the problem- I can see the photos now- lots of yummy colours!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> Baked Beans are the canned beans I suspect. We call them Baked Beans over here and our beans are green. Got very confused at first in the UK. Beans are our Baked beans and our beans are Green Beans. Beans with breakfast how strange? Made sense when they turned out to be Baked Beans.


It is really strange how the English speaking world is divided by a common language,thank goodness for google so that we can look up strange foods etc only to find we use a different name


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Well my hope that the grey clouds and rain would vanish by morning has not materialised,My lounge faces south and gets plenty daylight but at 8:50am it is that dark I have had to switch the lights on,the wind has dropped so not much chance of the grey blowing away,so a day of knitting I think


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't understand VBS? Otherwise thank goodness this child is having a bit more quality time.


Sorry Julie. Vbs stands for Vacation Bible School. It is done for 1 week during the summer. Ours is June 20th through June 24th this year. A lot of preparation goes into this event to make it a lot of fun for the children. We are trying to limit the number of children to 300 this year due to construction going on in the church. Our church is preparing to open a nursery day care by September. We have had day care for potty trained and older already as well as a preschool through 8th grade program.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Sorry Julie. Vbs stands for Vacation Bible School. It is done for 1 week during the summer. Ours is June 20th through June 24th this year. A lot of preparation goes into this event to make it a lot of fun for the children. We are trying to limit the number of children to 300 this year due to construction going on in the church. Our church is preparing to open a nursery day care by September. We have had day care for potty trained and older already as well as a preschool through 8th grade program.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> Well my hope that the grey clouds and rain would vanish by morning has not materialised,My lounge faces south and gets plenty daylight but at 8:50am it is that dark I have had to switch the lights on,the wind has dropped so not much chance of the grey blowing away,so a day of knitting I think


It's a bit grey and misty here this morning too but apparently the sun is supposed to come out this afternoon and it will become warm again . I sure hope so as its only 9 c at the moment .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kate I would just like to wish Caitlin a happy 1st birthday can't remember when it was exactly but I know it was a few days before my sons birthday which is Sunday . Hope she has / had a lovely day . Is she walking yet ? Soon she will be running around with her big cousin Luke


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's a bit grey and misty here this morning too but apparently the sun is supposed to come out this afternoon and it will become warm again . I sure hope so as its only 9 c at the moment .


we to are at 9c but to add insult to injury we have rain and fog

:sm03: :sm03: :sm19:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Kate I would just like to wish Caitlin a happy 1st birthday can't remember when it was exactly but I know it was a few days before my sons birthday which is Sunday . Hope she has / had a lovely day . Is she walking yet ? Soon she will be running around with her big cousin Luke


Will add my happy birthday wishes to Caitlin xx


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> we to are at 9c but to add insult to injury we have rain and fog
> 
> :sm03: :sm03: :sm19:


Which will make it feel a lot colder .


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Kate I would just like to wish Caitlin a happy 1st birthday can't remember when it was exactly but I know it was a few days before my sons birthday which is Sunday . Hope she has / had a lovely day . Is she walking yet ? Soon she will be running around with her big cousin Luke


You are spot on Sonja as it's her first birthday today! I won't see her today as the party is tomorrow (her mum works today & she's in nursery) so we'll go down then - at the last count it was going to be 55 adults and 22 kids....mayhem! It's been such a quick year!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Like everyone else I'm slowly getting used to the new format and I agree I miss the 'go to page...' button, but there is now a bigger list of numbers to choose from. I miss the 'log in' button not being at the bottom of the page as well as the top as I'm constantly having to log back in when I go 'off' to list a photo. I sometimes keep a notepad and write them down then put a load on at a time, but often I'm not that organised! :sm16: :sm09: Although I haven't been posting much this week I am on here at least twice a day, just not always logging in....move over Julie I think I need to steal your avatar name!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

KateB said:


> You are spot on Sonja as it's her first birthday today! I won't see her today as the party is tomorrow (her mum works today & she's in nursery) so we'll go down then - at the last count it was going to be 55 adults and 22 kids....mayhem! It's been such a quick year!


Not babies long enough Kate, although it is great to see them growing healthy and strong and how their personality develops


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Not babies long enough Kate, although it is great to see them growing healthy and strong and how their personality develops


Too true! Seems two minutes ago that I was driving all on here nuts with my constant "I'm going to be a Gran soon!" comments, and now Luke's 3 1/2! :sm06:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> You are spot on Sonja as it's her first birthday today! I won't see her today as the party is tomorrow (her mum works today & she's in nursery) so we'll go down then - at the last count it was going to be 55 adults and 22 kids....mayhem! It's been such a quick year!


She looks so tiny in the first picture but I can remember you calling her chunk ????I can't believe how the year has just disappeared . She will be chattering away before you know it . 
You are all Definitley going to be in the middle of mayhem are the all family ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Like everyone else I'm slowly getting used to the new format and I agree I miss the 'go to page...' button, but there is now a bigger list of numbers to choose from. I miss the 'log in' button not being at the bottom of the page as well as the top as I'm constantly having to log back in when I go 'off' to list a photo. I sometimes keep a notepad and write them down then put a load on at a time, but often I'm not that organised! :sm16: :sm09: Although I haven't been posting much this week I am on here at least twice a day, just not always logging in....move over Julie I think I need to steal your avatar name!


Oh oh is it going to be a problem for you and Margaret tonight when the new tea party starts , hopefully not


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> She looks so tiny in the first picture but I can remember you calling her chunk ????I can't believe how the year has just disappeared . She will be chattering away before you know it .
> You are all Definitley going to be in the middle of mayhem are the all family ?


No, there are only about 8 or 9 family the rest are all friends! Susan (DIL) has been to so many first birthday parties recently so she has to reciprocate....although DS doesn't see why...men! :sm16:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh oh is it going to be a problem for you and Margaret tonight when the new tea party starts , hopefully not


Time will tell, but I think it should be okay....fingers crossed!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

This is the official birthday photo her mum put on Facebook this morning.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> This is the official birthday photo her mum put on Facebook this morning.


She is definitely a Beauty looks like her hair is going lighter too


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

She is such a bonnie baby :sm02: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> lovely yarn margaret - i really like those four color (two balls) - is that sock yarn? --- sam


They are all sick yarn! The ones you like were dyed as sick blanks (yarn worked double then dyed and then unravelled. Or they can be sold that way) this way they are identical so the socks will be identical with no yarn wastage at all. 
Actually they were not sick at all but sock yarn!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> It's a bit grey and misty here this morning too but apparently the sun is supposed to come out this afternoon and it will become warm again . I sure hope so as its only 9 c at the moment .


Same here. I got up about 6.00 to make myself an early morning cup of coffee, and it was quite foggy - I couldn't see the spire on the village church, which is only a couple of hundred yards away. Then I went back to bed and by the time I got up properly at about 8.00, all was clear and the sun was shining. It is still quite cool, though, so I am just about to go and find a warm cardigan give me a bit of warmth!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kate - Happy Birthday, Caitlyn-You're a doll!

Mary - Matthew's pottery is very well done.

Margaret - Love the yarn choices. Laura Bryant was on a program yesterday going over the many ways that yarn is dyed and how to get to a "magic number of stitches" to do fun things with the dyed portions.
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_fb_0_13?url=search-alias%3Dstripbooks&field-keywords=laura+bryant+knitting+books&sprefix=laura+bryant+%2Cundefined%2C161

It's why I find knitting so interesting - there's always more to learn! I think I'll put her books on my birthday wish list. She's usually at the MW Stitches Show so I might check out a class with her also.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would hope so- I will need to be able transport things around- I have also a small wooden trolley for the kitchen, usually, that I can see being very helpful!


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Cathy! (sugarsugar) I just went into my posts, there is a little blue # at top right- when I clicked on that it took me straight to that last post.


Hurray!! Thanks Julie. :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm with you. They are all nice but I like the lemon lime as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> I have just come back to the site, can't understand how to use it, so I'm going to sleep now & will try again tomorrow
> 
> Tessadele.


Welcome back again. The site has just changed so we are all learning. As you read you find lots of comments on it. And read Admins notes PMs etc.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> They are all sick yarn! The ones you like were dyed as sick blanks (yarn worked double then dyed and then unravelled. Or they can be sold that way) this way they are identical so the socks will be identical with no yarn wastage at all.
> Actually they were not sick at all but sock yarn!


your sick yarn made me chuckle Margaret I thought you had gone all hip or chav as they say here . When the young ones say something is sick it's slang for awesome /cool


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Now for a Bella update, she is sitting up more and playing once again. I was overjoyed to hear that she is enjoying some of the gifts that I have brought her as well as enjoying some of the care packages that she has received recently. She is enjoying her mail and even a visit from the family's dog yesterday. She was so excited to see Max. Faith had her treatment as well yesterday so the family was running between 2 different ends of the hospital to be with their two children who needed them. At least Max was there to help with the task and Bella was feeling better which brings relief to the parents. Today I dropped off some things for Bella at the neighbor's home. They will give it to the parents later tonight.
> 
> Matthew and I are working on the artwork/decorations for VBS this week.
> 
> It sure has been interesting seeing how people are adapting to the changes on this site. We will figure it out with the help of one another.


That is good news about Bella. Made the day a little easier for them as well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Aye Julie...but it only reached 10c today and now it pouring with rain,hopefully will blow away before morning


Good heavens! Only 10c and nearly Summer! We are heading to Winter and around 15c..... 10c is about the coldest we get. :sm06:

Welcome back Caren..... :sm11:

Sonja... those desserts look seriously good. YUM


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, what lovely yarn.
Shirley, great yarn bowl.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Except I can see only the little symbol for a photo- not the photo you had hopefully posted.


Don't know why not as Sam clearly saw them. And I saw them on my computer as well as my phone where I posted them.

I see you found them.
Thanks for all the positive comments on the yarn. Not sure when I will use them but will sure be wanting to as they do look lovely.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Not babies long enough Kate, although it is great to see them growing healthy and strong and how their personality develops


The farmers son in David was remarking the day about how slowly we progress compared to animals.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> The farmers son in David was remarking the day about how slowly we progress compared to animals.


I understand....I always will marvel at how newborn animals are up on their feet in such a short time.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> Beautiful pottery. I will make sure that Matthew sees it. I think he has tried some free form before. So glad that you are enjoying yours.


Goergeous pottery. Very nice Shirley and well done Matthew. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Raining again here today- as someone said yesterday I picked the weather well for our day out! All my work of course.
> Might move over to my phone and test it out for the new KP and see if I can post photos direct from the phone. And before one little girl wakes up.
> 
> Worked really well


Very very nice! Glad you had a nice day out. It rained all day long yesterday. Stayed fine today though.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> You are spot on Sonja as it's her first birthday today! I won't see her today as the party is tomorrow (her mum works today & she's in nursery) so we'll go down then - at the last count it was going to be 55 adults and 22 kids....mayhem! It's been such a quick year!


Gosh, Happy Birthday Caitlen!! Wow where did that 12 months go? She looks like a doll in the baby picture. :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> This is the official birthday photo her mum put on Facebook this morning.


Aaaww she is sooooo cute and adorable. :sm11:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've just got back from celebrating sons first wedding anniversary and we all had a lovely time and lovely meal
> I'm now as full as a pudding . But I did manage to save a small space for dessert . Couldn't decide what I wanted so chose this ideal for the little space I had left


Sure looks good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Well none of the chefs I know do much cooking at home usually only for special occasions
> 
> good to enjoy an evening out even if it entails an early night


You're right about that. My stepson is a chef and he never cooked for me. Always wanted me to cook.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Wow - Matthew's pottery is really nice. He should start making yarn bowls. I'm sure he'd have a lot of customers.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Now to show a picture of the Ronald McDonald house next to the hospital where Bella has been for the past 44 days and counting. This picture was taken from the top floor of the hospital which is the floor Bella is on.


It's a nice view.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Now for a Bella update, she is sitting up more and playing once again. I was overjoyed to hear that she is enjoying some of the gifts that I have brought her as well as enjoying some of the care packages that she has received recently. She is enjoying her mail and even a visit from the family's dog yesterday. She was so excited to see Max. Faith had her treatment as well yesterday so the family was running between 2 different ends of the hospital to be with their two children who needed them. At least Max was there to help with the task and Bella was feeling better which brings relief to the parents. Today I dropped off some things for Bella at the neighbor's home. They will give it to the parents later tonight.
> 
> Matthew and I are working on the artwork/decorations for VBS this week.
> 
> It sure has been interesting seeing how people are adapting to the changes on this site. We will figure it out with the help of one another.


How is Faith doing?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Matthew! I think your pottery is wonderful. Isn't it fun. Obviously you have used the wheel. Have you tried any hand building? I enjoyed it more than using the pottery wheel. That is when you roll out a piece of clay, and make slabs and then sit figures on it. I am going to send a picture of my yarn bowl that was make by cutting 6 rectangles and fitting them onto a base which is a bit heavier than the sides. it takes a strip of wet clay to hold the edges to gether. The potter is a friend of mine and she puts them in a box just a wee bit bigger than the project so that it will stand straight up while it is drying to the place where it will stay together. Then you use some damp clay at the joins to strength them. My husband bought it for me from my friend for one of our anniversaries.


That's a lovely yarn bowl, Shirley.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Raining again here today- as someone said yesterday I picked the weather well for our day out! All my work of course.
> Might move over to my phone and test it out for the new KP and see if I can post photos direct from the phone. And before one little girl wakes up.
> 
> Worked really well


Beautiful colours. You'll make something really pretty with these.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Have to take my car off for an oil change so TTYL.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow. That year has gone quickly. Happy birthday, Caitlin. She is such a lovely, smiley little girl. I really enjoy seeing the pictures of all the littles ones at the TP.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Margaret,

Your yarn is beautiful. No wonder you were tempted. Looking forward to seeing what you make.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Matthew,

Beautiful yarn bowls. I love them all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Help! Twice now I've tried to post pictures and nothing. Have used "reply" then selected file and attach then send and nothing. Can anyone help me please?
EDIT: Got it to work....picture in post below.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful then and now. Happy Birthday Caitlin!


KateB said:


> You are spot on Sonja as it's her first birthday today! I won't see her today as the party is tomorrow (her mum works today & she's in nursery) so we'll go down then - at the last count it was going to be 55 adults and 22 kids....mayhem! It's been such a quick year!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> These images were on facebook- thought I would share:
> 
> http://www.thoughtify.org/beautiful-old-pictures-of-famous-female-knitters/


Quite interesting to see. So great that the Queen was knitting. Not that she had much time for it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Fantastic photos!
> 
> By the way I found where I was up to.


How did you do it?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> This is the official birthday photo her mum put on Facebook this morning.


What a gorgeous photo that is of the birthday girl.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Very very nice! Glad you had a nice day out. It rained all day long yesterday. Stayed fine today though.


Maybe you will get the rain we had today tomorrow. Had a inch today. Reached about 16 today, currently (10pm) 9.7.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> How did you do it?


Well it was luck. However Julie has posted how to do it...... go to "my posts" and over to the right beside the date there is a blue # ..... click on it and it takes you right there... :sm11:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Raining again here today- as someone said yesterday I picked the weather well for our day out! All my work of course.
> Might move over to my phone and test it out for the new KP and see if I can post photos direct from the phone. And before one little girl wakes up.
> 
> Worked really well


What gorgeous yarn. Sorry you had rain but it sure seems to happen on days not wanted. Kate, Anne and I had rain on our day out too, but more sprinkle than heavy rain. It must have been so much fun. Must read further to see what this day was about. Thinking your knitting group went yarn shopping.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bedtime for me.... again. Golly, it will be another new tea party tomorrow! Goodnight all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Help! Twice now I've tried to post pictures and nothing. Have used "reply" then selected file and attach then send and nothing. Can anyone help me please?


Do you click preview before you attach the photos. I seem to remember reading that you need to or you lose the text. Don't know about the photos though.
I did mine on the phone because that's where they were and it was really easy.
Let me try here I will just post a random photo as a test. It took a long time to attach, wait till you actually see it and then press send. 
An interesting photo actually- a find under the flooring in the kitchen. An evening newspaper 9 years to the day before I was born. Others there as well but the date of this was interesting. The city razed by explosions was in Texas (but read it a few days ago and can't remeebr which city).
Edited to add a second photo with the date clearer and it is easy to edit, you can see the photos you have already attached and a space to edit what you write.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> I have always just used the Yahoo arrows not within KP to go back a couple of pages. As I mentioned don't like having no ability to go to a set page.
> But I'm on my phone here and it is much easier than it was. Might even be easier then on the computer.


I do the same thing. Mine is Safari, but I go to the top of the computer screen, L side and use the back arrow. I hadn't even realized there was no ability to go to a set page. That will make it much harder for sure.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Going to try to post picture again (3rd time is the charm?) Here is the back of the top I just finished for DD. The front is just knit up to make a square neckline.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwennie, I just saw what Darowil mentioned this morning when I thought I would click on Hide this notice, but decided to read it first and it says you MUST CLICK PREVIEW to save the post's text BEFORE attaching files. A few new things to learn.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Going to try to post picture again (3rd time is the charm?) Here is the back of the top I just finished for DD. The front is just knit up to make a square neckline.


Beautiful. What a lovely color and pattern. Will be perfect for her trip.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I did not do the preview but this time it worked. I think I just missed the send button.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I do the same thing. Mine is Safari, but I go to the top of the computer screen, L side and use the back arrow. I hadn't even realized there was no ability to go to a set page. That will make it much harder for sure.


I had used Safari for a long time and was having problems with the computer. Checked things out and a recommendation was to use Chrome rather than Safari and things have been fine since. Computer would just totally freeze frequently.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Do you click preview before you attach the photos. I seem to remember reading that you need to or you lose the text. Don't know about the photos though.
> I did mine on the phone because that's where they were and it was really easy.
> Let me try here I will just post a random photo as a test. It took a long time to attach, wait till you actually see it and then press send.
> An interesting photo actually- a find under the flooring in the kitchen. An evening newspaper 9 years to the day before I was born. Others there as well but the date of this was interesting. The city razed by explosions was in Texas (but read it a few days ago and can't remeebr which city).
> Edited to add a second photo with the date clearer and it is easy to edit, you can see the photos you have already attached and a space to edit what you write.


Wow, must have been fun finding those old newspapers, especially the one on your birthday, 9 yrs. prior. Thought of you yesterday and wondered how the house was coming.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here is the homespun rag wreath I made last night. Boy did it make my hands ache making it but I'm pleased with the look of it. 
Will make one in red, green, & white for Christmas. Already have the fabric to make one for autumn.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I did not do the preview but this time it worked. I think I just missed the send button.


Will take some getting used to.
:sm23: : :sm23:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is the homespun rag wreath I made last night. Boy did it make my hands ache making it but I'm pleased with the look of it.
> Will make one in red, green, & white for Christmas. Already have the fabric to make one for autumn.


I have never seen a rag wreath. Really lovely Gwen. I can imagine your hands aching.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, must have been fun finding those old newspapers, especially the one on your birthday, 9 yrs. prior. Thought of you yesterday and wondered how the house was coming.


Very slowly still- was out for a bout 10 days just got back this evening. Council are dragging their feet about permission so not much else can be done I think till then. Well the floors need sanding, fixing and coating. So that will require getting out again and doesn't require permission. Landry and kitchen cupboards are getting organised but will still be a fair while.
Yes I enjoyed reading the papers.Now need to work out how to keep them (after 69 years under the floor it would be a shame to destroy them. But Maryanne and I just noticed them ready to be put in the bin. David was just going to chuck them. Hopefully he has listened to us (and a neighbour told him not to as well).


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Well, I want to try doing some exercise today. Only allowed to do a little while on the diet but got permission. Interesting how much I want to exercise when told not to do any. LOL. But normally don't do any.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is the homespun rag wreath I made last night. Boy did it make my hands ache making it but I'm pleased with the look of it.
> Will make one in red, green, & white for Christmas. Already have the fabric to make one for autumn.


It looks lovely but no wonder it made your hands hurt.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you. The homespun fabric will naturally fray on the ends eventually. I'm going to make a rag quilt also; you know the ever growing "things to do" list. If you go to www.jubileefabrics.com you can look at other rag wreaths and quilts.


Cashmeregma said:


> I have never seen a rag wreath. Really lovely Gwen. I can imagine your hands aching.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> You are spot on Sonja as it's her first birthday today! I won't see her today as the party is tomorrow (her mum works today & she's in nursery) so we'll go down then - at the last count it was going to be 55 adults and 22 kids....mayhem! It's been such a quick year!


She is such a sweet heart! 55 and 22 does sound more like Bedlam to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Going to try to post picture again (3rd time is the charm?) Here is the back of the top I just finished for DD. The front is just knit up to make a square neckline.


looks nice- you worked out how to do it. Your problem meant I posted photos I meant to post and forgot about so it was useful!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Very slowly still- was out for a bout 10 days just got back this evening. Council are dragging their feet about permission so not much else can be done I think till then. Well the floors need sanding, fixing and coating. So that will require getting out again and doesn't require permission. Landry and kitchen cupboards are getting organised but will still be a fair while.
> Yes I enjoyed reading the papers.Now need to work out how to keep them (after 69 years under the floor it would be a shame to destroy them. But Maryanne and I just noticed them ready to be put in the bin. David was just going to chuck them. Hopefully he has listened to us (and a neighbour told him not to as well).


What a shame for the delay with the Council. If they were the ones needing permission, I'm sure they would put things through quickly.

Oh my, glad you noticed them before they got chucked out. Would be a shame to lose them, especially the birthday one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Like everyone else I'm slowly getting used to the new format and I agree I miss the 'go to page...' button, but there is now a bigger list of numbers to choose from. I miss the 'log in' button not being at the bottom of the page as well as the top as I'm constantly having to log back in when I go 'off' to list a photo. I sometimes keep a notepad and write them down then put a load on at a time, but often I'm not that organised! :sm16: :sm09: Although I haven't been posting much this week I am on here at least twice a day, just not always logging in....move over Julie I think I need to steal your avatar name!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Tonight is the family bon voyage gathering for DD. I've got to go get a batch of dinner rolls dough going; have to make at least 2 batches for tonight. Have a little bit of picking up to do in the living room & vacuuming. Will TTYL.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Going to try to post picture again (3rd time is the charm?) Here is the back of the top I just finished for DD. The front is just knit up to make a square neckline.


Looks lovely Gwen- a very traditional Shetland design!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Tonight is the family bon voyage gathering for DD. I've got to go get a batch of dinner rolls dough going; have to make at least 2 batches for tonight. Have a little bit of picking up to do in the living room & vacuuming. Will TTYL.


Bon Voyage for DD. I know you will make it very special for her and that it won't be easy for you. May her trip be full of wonderful experiences that will enrich her life.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Where is Pictures? I used to go to pictures to see what people were knitting. Found it!!!! Under Most Active Topics.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is the homespun rag wreath I made last night. Boy did it make my hands ache making it but I'm pleased with the look of it.
> Will make one in red, green, & white for Christmas. Already have the fabric to make one for autumn.


Be interested to know how you make it! Looks good.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I am disappointed in my pattern reading abilities. I used to follow the written patterns and had less trouble unless the writer of the pattern said things that could be interpreted different ways. Took a course in reading charts but am lost. I've made an appointment for a Help Clinic and will be going in Tuesday to get help with a pattern I'm doing. In the mean time will work on DH's socks.

Today I get to see my son for lunch. Yay! He was on tour with the band the same time we were in Scotland for DH's work and still called me for Mother's Day. That was quite a thrill to hear from him and totally unexpected. Will be nice to catch up on what's happening with the family.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Going to try to post picture again (3rd time is the charm?) Here is the back of the top I just finished for DD. The front is just knit up to make a square neckline.


It's beautiful Gwen worth the wait and perfect colour for the lovely summer your daughter is going to have


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Happy birthday to wee bonny Caitlin!

Cool find on the newspaper, Margaret. I do have the paper from the day my eldest was born, though haven't looked at it for years.

I remember VBS fondly. We had a lot of fun with the kids.

I'm happy it's Friday! We have a three day weekend from work. He wants to grill burgers one day and Sunday is the race on TV (the Indianapolis 500) that he wants to watch. 

The next pair of socks is up to the cuffs--find second sock syndrome easier to avoid if both feet are done before starting cuff. Still don't work two at a time, though... I get myself tangled up. Ha ha.

I'm sending out a big hug to all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is the homespun rag wreath I made last night. Boy did it make my hands ache making it but I'm pleased with the look of it.
> Will make one in red, green, & white for Christmas. Already have the fabric to make one for autumn.


It's lovely Gwen . I've often seen these and keep meaning to google how to make them


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Used 1 1/2 x 6 inch strips of homespun fabric and a 16 inch wire wreath frame. Just tied on the strips of fabric completing a section at a time. Very easy to do but definitely hard on the hands.


Lurker 2 said:


> Be interested to know how you make it! Looks good.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> This is the official birthday photo her mum put on Facebook this morning.


Happy Birthday Caitlinl!!!!

Adorable photo and beautiful 1 yr. old. What a smile.

I'm supposed to be cleaning before DH's student arrives. LOL. guess where I ended up? Well, till later....


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, I'm glad both your son & DH were well enough to celebrate the anniversary, sounds like a great supper.

Margaret, lovely yarns, such nice colors


Mary, tell Matthew The pottery is great


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> You are spot on Sonja as it's her first birthday today! I won't see her today as the party is tomorrow (her mum works today & she's in nursery) so we'll go down then - at the last count it was going to be 55 adults and 22 kids....mayhem! It's been such a quick year!


Wow! That's going to be quite the party. Amazing the change in a few short months. She's such a cutie, happy birthday


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> This is the official birthday photo her mum put on Facebook this morning.


That's a beautiful picture, she always looks so happy


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Quinn yesterday in his car seat, he is such a poser lol


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Going to try to post picture again (3rd time is the charm?) Here is the back of the top I just finished for DD. The front is just knit up to make a square neckline.


that is a really summery coluour Gwen and a nice pattern :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Used 1 1/2 x 6 inch strips of homespun fabric and a 16 inch wire wreath frame. Just tied on the strips of fabric completing a section at a time. Very easy to do but definitely hard on the hands.


I have one my oldest son made at school in about grade 3, done with black garbage bags cut in strips & decorated with a red ribbon & bells, I hang it outside every Christmas.

I haven't seen one done with fabric before, looks great.

The blue top is lovely, I'm sure it will look great on Hannah. 
Have a great party. How long is she gone?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Quinn yesterday in his car seat, he is such a poser lol


Another cutie who always looks so happy!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is the homespun rag wreath I made last night. Boy did it make my hands ache making it but I'm pleased with the look of it.
> Will make one in red, green, & white for Christmas. Already have the fabric to make one for autumn.


That is a beautiful wreath Gwen, not something you see over here, mostly evergreen wreaths a Christmas time, although I did make one with tree baubles last year and my friend Mary copied it :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> This is the official birthday photo her mum put on Facebook this morning.


What a pretty little girl. Happy birthday to her.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Dont know how you are all getting rain thought it was all falling in Fife, temperature managed to get up to 10c but has now fallen back to 9c....oh I do so want some sunshine, but no chance of it today since it is now 16:06 and still grey


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Mary, thanks for the update on Bella. I'm glad she's improving a little. That Ronald McDonald house is huge. We stayed in one in Saskatoon when DS was in PICU with whooping cough, was quite new & had only 13 rooms then, I was there last fall with donations & they now have 38 rooms & it looks like they plan to build on again, 2 big empty lots beside it. There is a new Children's Hospital being built into the University Hospital due to open late next year I think & that's just across the street.

The concert last night was really good, DHs cousin who went with me had never heard of John McDermott or his music, except Danny Boy & she lived it. He is quite a story teller too, talked about emigrating from Scotland in the early 60's with his parents & 12 siblings. Can you imagine trying to move with all those kids?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Going to try to post picture again (3rd time is the charm?) Here is the back of the top I just finished for DD. The front is just knit up to make a square neckline.


Looks very nice, Gwen, and I really like the colour.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is the homespun rag wreath I made last night. Boy did it make my hands ache making it but I'm pleased with the look of it.
> Will make one in red, green, & white for Christmas. Already have the fabric to make one for autumn.


Very nice.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Dont know how you are all getting rain thought it was all falling in Fife, temperature managed to get up to 10c but has now fallen back to 9c....oh I do so want some sunshine, but no chance of it today since it is now 16:06 and still grey


It always feels so much colder when it's damp, I think you are on an inlet to the ocean? I imagine it never gets very warm there.
Thermometer says it only 18C/68F but it seems beautiful this morning, I've got the doors open & it's lovely & sunny. There is rain in the forcast, it would be nice to get some more, around up people got from 1/2 inch like we did up to 3.5 inches last weekend, crazy it's so spotty. Would be nice to get a good soaking.

I noticed yesterday the garden stuff is popping up. I put in some more peas & lettuce, I'll do some more potatoes soon too. I do about 8 hills every 2-3 weeks until the beginning if July, that way we can have baby potatoes all summer, we love them


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> Quinn yesterday in his car seat, he is such a poser lol


Another cute little grandchild . I love seeing all the pictures of the TPs grandchildren


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> That is a beautiful wreath Gwen, not something you see over here, mostly evergreen wreaths a Christmas time, although I did make one with tree baubles last year and my friend Mary copied it :sm24:


See them down here . Some group must make them because the heart foundation charity shop sells them at Christmas time


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Dont know how you are all getting rain thought it was all falling in Fife, temperature managed to get up to 10c but has now fallen back to 9c....oh I do so want some sunshine, but no chance of it today since it is now 16:06 and still grey


Quinn sure is a charmer with that sweet smile and great pose.

My, but isn't that cold for this time of year, even in Scotland.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Ok going to try this add photo business.
I think it worked. It is pic of my younger daughter Amanda.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> See them down here . Some group must make them because the heart foundation charity shop sells them at Christmas time


they would be waterlogged up here :sm03:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> Dont know how you are all getting rain thought it was all falling in Fife, temperature managed to get up to 10c but has now fallen back to 9c....oh I do so want some sunshine, but no chance of it today since it is now 16:06 and still grey


Should I be really saying to you that it turned into a beautiful sunny day here


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Quinn sure is a charmer with that sweet smile and great pose.
> 
> My, but isn't that cold for this time of year, even in Scotland.


Some parts are enjoying the sunshine just not Fife :sm03:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Ok going to try this add photo business.
> I think it worked. It is pic of my younger daughter Amanda.


bonnie lassie :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Should I be really saying to you that it turned into a beautiful sunny day here


GGGGGGrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary, thanks for the update on Bella. I'm glad she's improving a little. That Ronald McDonald house is huge. We stayed in one in Saskatoon when DS was in PICU with whooping cough, was quite new & had only 13 rooms then, I was there last fall with donations & they now have 38 rooms & it looks like they plan to build on again, 2 big empty lots beside it. There is a new Children's Hospital being built into the University Hospital due to open late next year I think & that's just across the street.
> 
> The concert last night was really good, DHs cousin who went with me had never heard of John McDermott or his music, except Danny Boy & she lived it. He is quite a story teller too, talked about emigrating from Scotland in the early 60's with his parents & 12 siblings. Can you imagine trying to move with all those kids?


Glad you and husbands cousin enjoyed the concert Bonnie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Ok going to try this add photo business.
> I think it worked. It is pic of my younger daughter Amanda.


What a beautiful daughter you have Joy . I think she looks a lot like you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> GGGGGGrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


Hopefully you will get some sunshine and warmth soon Agnes


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, loved the wreath. Couldn't find directions on site. Did note first one I looked at on Etsy was $200.00. See you wrote hot to do. Love blue top.
Daralene, have nice lunch with your son. Glad he surprised you on Mother's Day.
Slept poorly and woke up in a world of hurt from FM. Took an extra Lyrica and will hit jacuzzi at gym later today.Maya won't get walk today.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Agnes, Quinn is very handsome.
Bonnie, love Danny Boy. Can not imagine moving with all those children. Heck, can't imagine having all those children.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, loved the wreath. Couldn't find directions on site. Did note first one I looked at on Etsy was $200.00. See you wrote hot to do. Love blue top.
> Daralene, have nice lunch with your son. Glad he surprised you on Mother's Day.
> Slept poorly and woke up in a world of hurt from FM. Took an extra Lyrica and will hit jacuzzi at gym later today.Maya won't get walk today.


Sorry to hear you have had a bad start to your day Joy I hope a vist to the jacuzzi gives some relief maya wont mind to much about no walk so long as she has you there x


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Agnes and Sonja, thank you.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Agnes, Quinn is very handsome.
> Bonnie, love Danny Boy. Can not imagine moving with all those children. Heck, can't imagine having all those children.


thanks Joy,...3 kids were more than enough lol, though I am the middle one of 5,and we moved all over the place when Dad was in the army


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Ok going to try this add photo business.
> I think it worked. It is pic of my younger daughter Amanda.


Lovely girl.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Quinn yesterday in his car seat, he is such a poser lol


Wee cutie!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Should I be really saying to you that it turned into a beautiful sunny day here


The sun shone for most of the day here, too, but it never got really warm. When I went out to pick the kids up from school this afternoon, the dashboard thermometer said 22.5, but I think the car had been parked in direct sun. I would guess at a maximum of 16C. I certainly kept my cardigan on. Things in the garden are well behind schedule, which must be down to the colder Spring conditions, because we actually had a very mild winter. I remember 2 years ago, the day before my godmother's funeral, which I think was 15th May, we had an almighty thunderstorm, which wrecked the flowers on my peony and the Himalayan poppy. This year, although both have plenty of buds, neither is yet in flower. So, more than two weeks late. I am going away on holiday in two weeks from now, so I hope they will flower before I leave - it would be a pity to miss them :sm25: :sm25:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KathleenDoris, hope you get to see peonies and poppy before you go on holiday.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, thank you. I'm very blessed to be her mom. She is beautiful inside and outside. A kind, living, caring soul.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What a beautiful daughter you have Joy . I think she looks a lot like you


That's exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday Caitlin - it's hard to think so much time has passed. those are some rosy cheeks. i don't envy you at the party Kate - that is a lot of people and children. --- sam



KateB said:


> You are spot on Sonja as it's her first birthday today! I won't see her today as the party is tomorrow (her mum works today & she's in nursery) so we'll go down then - at the last count it was going to be 55 adults and 22 kids....mayhem! It's been such a quick year!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

now now --- sam (there should be a shaking finger emogee) - so i am shaking my finger and saying 'now now.'



KateB said:


> No, there are only about 8 or 9 family the rest are all friends! Susan (DIL) has been to so many first birthday parties recently so she has to reciprocate....although DS doesn't see why...men! :sm16:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very very cute. --- sam



KateB said:


> This is the official birthday photo her mum put on Facebook this morning.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

My peonies usually bloom the beginning of July when we are away

The Internet guy was here this mrning, says there is nothing we can do about the poor signal as there are trees grown up between us & the tower & when there are leaves our signal will be poor. Not the answer I was hopeing for.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Happy Birthday Caitlin. 
Bon Voyage Hannah. 
Gwen, I love your wreath but I can imagine your poor hands are hurting now! Enjoy the Bon Voyage get together tonight.
Pacer, tell Matthew I think his bowls are all gorgeous, what a talented young man he is.
Haven't been on much this week, been working and when not (proper)working have been spending time working in the garden. Summer has arrived here this week (sorry Agnes), 22c today. 
It's taking a time to get my head around this new format but I'm sure I'll get used to it eventually.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i want to show you something admin just pointed out to me.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-404532-71.html

i was on page 71 - notice the 71 in the url above? that is on the top of your browser - change that number to any page you want - hmmm - i'm not sure if you hit enter or not. let me try it and i'll get back to you. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ok now - when you key in the page number you want you will notice that url shows up highlighted in blue - click on the blue and you will go to the page you wanted. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we will definitely need to see those socks when you are finished. please. --- sam



darowil said:


> They are all sick yarn! The ones you like were dyed as sick blanks (yarn worked double then dyed and then unravelled. Or they can be sold that way) this way they are identical so the socks will be identical with no yarn wastage at all.
> Actually they were not sick at all but sock yarn!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's 81° and cloudy here - and very muggy. --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> Same here. I got up about 6.00 to make myself an early morning cup of coffee, and it was quite foggy - I couldn't see the spire on the village church, which is only a couple of hundred yards away. Then I went back to bed and by the time I got up properly at about 8.00, all was clear and the sun was shining. It is still quite cool, though, so I am just about to go and find a warm cardigan give me a bit of warmth!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i noticed at the bottom of that page the book on knitting socks - why would one knit a pair of long legged socks with no toes? --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Kate - Happy Birthday, Caitlyn-You're a doll!
> 
> Mary - Matthew's pottery is very well done.
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Ok going to try this add photo business.
> I think it worked. It is pic of my younger daughter Amanda.


She's such a pretty girl.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, loved the wreath. Couldn't find directions on site. Did note first one I looked at on Etsy was $200.00. See you wrote hot to do. Love blue top.
> Daralene, have nice lunch with your son. Glad he surprised you on Mother's Day.
> Slept poorly and woke up in a world of hurt from FM. Took an extra Lyrica and will hit jacuzzi at gym later today.Maya won't get walk today.


Hope the Lyrica has helped.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

margaret - that was Galveston, Texas. --- sam



darowil said:


> Do you click preview before you attach the photos. I seem to remember reading that you need to or you lose the text. Don't know about the photos though.
> I did mine on the phone because that's where they were and it was really easy.
> Let me try here I will just post a random photo as a test. It took a long time to attach, wait till you actually see it and then press send.
> An interesting photo actually- a find under the flooring in the kitchen. An evening newspaper 9 years to the day before I was born. Others there as well but the date of this was interesting. The city razed by explosions was in Texas (but read it a few days ago and can't remeebr which city).
> Edited to add a second photo with the date clearer and it is easy to edit, you can see the photos you have already attached and a space to edit what you write.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely gwen - great color. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Going to try to post picture again (3rd time is the charm?) Here is the back of the top I just finished for DD. The front is just knit up to make a square neckline.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

So funny, Julie!


Lurker 2 said:


> a tale with a sting to it- another from mjs:
> 
> A
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> ok now - when you key in the page number you want you will notice that url shows up highlighted in blue - click on the blue and you will go to the page you wanted. --- sam


I tried it and it works. Thanks for pointing it out, Sam.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Such a great adventure for your son!


Marikayknits said:


> Well, after my husband called the cardiologist's nurse and told her to check with the doctor, I got an appointment for tomorrow morning. I know he wants me to have a sleep study to rule out sleep apnea. Still feeling tired after my procedure, but hope to feel like myself again soon.
> Julie, I am so happy that you will get your hip surgery. I'm sure it will make a difference in your life!
> Bonnie, prayers are sent for your doctors appointment. I wish you the best!
> Shirley, I agree with your attitude of not hiding your head in the sand. I believe it is better to know what you are dealing with and what can be done about it. My prayers are with you!
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely gwen - and a lot of cutting. hope you had a thimble to help press in the straight pin. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Here is the homespun rag wreath I made last night. Boy did it make my hands ache making it but I'm pleased with the look of it.
> Will make one in red, green, & white for Christmas. Already have the fabric to make one for autumn.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Prayers for you and your husband, Railyn. Hugs.


Railyn said:


> Sometimes his speech is a little slurred and he most definitely talks softer which is a big problem as I can't understand what he is saying even with hearing aides. He also sometimes has trouble finding a word. I have to remember too that we are both 73 years old. No spring chickens here. Thanks for asking.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

And mine.


Sorlenna said:


> Add my wishes as well.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Good news for you Bonnie.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, I hope both your aunt & uncle are on the mend soon.
> 
> Julie & Kate, great photos.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have a good time - does she leave tomorrow or Sunday? --- sam




Gweniepooh said:


> Tonight is the family bon voyage gathering for DD. I've got to go get a batch of dinner rolls dough going; have to make at least 2 batches for tonight. Have a little bit of picking up to do in the living room & vacuuming. Will TTYL.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

duh - of course - i thought you pinned all of them. tying a knot would be much easier but admit it would be hard on the hands. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Used 1 1/2 x 6 inch strips of homespun fabric and a 16 inch wire wreath frame. Just tied on the strips of fabric completing a section at a time. Very easy to do but definitely hard on the hands.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gwen I hope the zyrtec is giving you relief.


Gweniepooh said:


> Started my day rather crappy. Last night went to bed at midnight and my arms started itching as they sometimes do. Took a couple of benedryl tablets (allergy med) and hour later still feeling frantically itchy. To shorted my saga, ended up taking 6 ozs of liquid benedryl, applying 1/2 a bottle of calamine lotion, lots of anti-itch cream.....tried everything imaginable and finally at 4 a.m. still with no relief and feeling frantic from the itching DH took me to the ER. All this time no rash, no bumps/bites etc.; just feeling like I could just claw my skin off the itching so horrible and arms red. ER doc gave me a strong antihistamine which finally took effect and got home at 5:45 a.m. Suggest I start taking zyrtec (allergy med; OTC) on a daily basis and possibly see an allergy doctor (gave a list of a few). Anyway, slept finally then until 1 this afternoon. When Hannah gets home from work at 5 I'll go get the zytec. I am still feeling exhausted and need to get busy. This itching business that pops up every so often (too often too) is baffling. I haven't changed detergents, foods, drinks, or anything; all is the same. ER doctor said zyrtec daily would at least give a jump on histamines being in my system and she also gave me a prescription for what they gave me (can't remember the name of it.) Will try to get in to see one of the allergy doctors after DD leaves. Just too much to do now. On a positive note, finished top # 3 last night and getting it ready for blocking now. Will post a pic when I get it done.
> 
> Have love all the pics of kids and places; thanks to everyone for posting them. Hope everyone with aches and pains or loved ones with difficulties gets quick relief and know you are in my prayers.
> 
> Like the new format I think though as someone else mentioned of miss the "go to page" ability. Of course, I've misplaced my book with passwords in it and am having to bookmark on my computer where I am so I can "sign in". Have 3 times asked for help with this so I can reset my bookmark but I guess my request has been pushed aside with the start up of the new format. In the meantime I'll keep looking for my password book; has to be here somewhere. Guess I've "cleaned-up" too much" since I've misplaced a couple of items! LOL. Does this mean I should just live in the clutter? LOLOL Got to get busy. TTYL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute agnes --- sam



agnescr said:


> Quinn yesterday in his car seat, he is such a poser lol


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

What a wonderful trip they have been having, Julie.


Lurker 2 said:


> The latest photos from Lisa, who has now been to Marakesh.
> The first two are from Marakesh
> The mountains are a tortuous swishback in the Atlas Mountains- took four hours to traverse.
> And Kashbar


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

She will return Aug. 3rd I believe.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I have one my oldest son made at school in about grade 3, done with black garbage bags cut in strips & decorated with a red ribbon & bells, I hang it outside every Christmas.
> 
> I haven't seen one done with fabric before, looks great.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful girl joy. takes after her mother. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Ok going to try this add photo business.
> I think it worked. It is pic of my younger daughter Amanda.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

She is beautiful! Must take after her mom!


sassafras123 said:


> Ok going to try this add photo business.
> I think it worked. It is pic of my younger daughter Amanda.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No pins needed Sam. Just tied in knots.


thewren said:


> that is lovely gwen - and a lot of cutting. hope you had a thimble to help press in the straight pin. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

She leaves Sunday.


thewren said:


> have a good time - does she leave tomorrow or Sunday? --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for asking April and yes it has. Actually got the Walgreen brand as the ingredients were identical and less expensive.



oneapril said:


> Gwen I hope the zyrtec is giving you relief.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

TTYL....3rd batch of dough ready so off to shape rolls.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am sorry i am early. did not know what to expect. i am disappointed in what i can do in the opening. actually i am angry - but things are not going to change so must figure out a way to do close to what i have been doing. anyhow - meet me here when you can. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-406625-1.html#9156812


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy joy - hpe the jacuzzi will help you feel better. maya will understand. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, loved the wreath. Couldn't find directions on site. Did note first one I looked at on Etsy was $200.00. See you wrote hot to do. Love blue top.
> Daralene, have nice lunch with your son. Glad he surprised you on Mother's Day.
> Slept poorly and woke up in a world of hurt from FM. Took an extra Lyrica and will hit jacuzzi at gym later today.Maya won't get walk today.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where are you going on holiday. --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> The sun shone for most of the day here, too, but it never got really warm. When I went out to pick the kids up from school this afternoon, the dashboard thermometer said 22.5, but I think the car had been parked in direct sun. I would guess at a maximum of 16C. I certainly kept my cardigan on. Things in the garden are well behind schedule, which must be down to the colder Spring conditions, because we actually had a very mild winter. I remember 2 years ago, the day before my godmother's funeral, which I think was 15th May, we had an almighty thunderstorm, which wrecked the flowers on my peony and the Himalayan poppy. This year, although both have plenty of buds, neither is yet in flower. So, more than two weeks late. I am going away on holiday in two weeks from now, so I hope they will flower before I leave - it would be a pity to miss them :sm25: :sm25:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

thewren said:


> where are you going on holiday. --- sam


The Dordogne area of France, Sam. It is a beautiful and interesting area, but I am a bit unsure of how the weather will treat us. We have been there a couple of times before. Once we had a fortnight of near perfect weather, sun every day. The second time, we had only three nice days in over two weeks. Anyway, I am looking forward to it! Oh, and of course there is industrial action in France at the moment, involving a blockade of oil refineries, so we may not be able to find fuel for the car! :sm03:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, thank you for remark about beautiful daughter and Lyrica. The Lyrica has kicked in and moving around helps. Cleaned out a few drawers and did 20 minutes of weights. That is it for today.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, Bonnie, Sam, thank you but she looks like her Dad's side of the family.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Kate, thank you. I'm very blessed to be her mom. She is beautiful inside and outside. A kind, living, caring soul.


She looks it. Lovely daughter must take after her Mother.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> What a wonderful trip they have been having, Julie.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is the homespun rag wreath I made last night. Boy did it make my hands ache making it but I'm pleased with the look of it.
> Will make one in red, green, & white for Christmas. Already have the fabric to make one for autumn.


That is fabulous and I really like how Hanna's top is turning out.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Bon Voyage for DD. I know you will make it very special for her and that it won't be easy for you. May her trip be full of wonderful experiences that will enrich her life.


All the above wishes from me too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Where is Pictures? I used to go to pictures to see what people were knitting. Found it!!!! Under Most Active Topics.


Or if you scroll to the very bottom of this page you will see Home, Latest Digest, Back to the Top and All Sections.....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Another cute little grandchild . I love seeing all the pictures of the TPs grandchildren


 :sm24: Me too.... they are all adorable. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Kate, thank you. I'm very blessed to be her mom. She is beautiful inside and outside. A kind, living, caring soul.


 :sm24: You are very lucky, she is lovely.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I am glad you have help, Julie.


Lurker 2 said:


> 5 days for me in hospital, but one day extra each side for Ringo to get him there and back. I will be six weeks they reckon on crutches. So I will certainly be asking for help. The Missionary Sisters have just been this morning- we are starting to get to the bottom of the boxes I moved with- a lot of things going out to the paper recycling- I can see a lot of floor space in my new craft room.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I am glad you have help, Julie.


Thank you! It makes a tremendous difference.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Beautiful, Gwen and lovely color!


Gweniepooh said:


> Going to try to post picture again (3rd time is the charm?) Here is the back of the top I just finished for DD. The front is just knit up to make a square neckline.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i want to show you something admin just pointed out to me.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-404532-71.html
> 
> i was on page 71 - notice the 71 in the url above? that is on the top of your browser - change that number to any page you want - hmmm - i'm not sure if you hit enter or not. let me try it and i'll get back to you. --- sam


Maybe not quite as convenient as before but it works fine. Thanks for finding that out Sam.

The next thing I found a pain as others said was the bookmark. Only 250 allowed. Fine I thought I will just delete some. One at a time and back to the beginning each time? Not likely so no more bookmarking on KP. Rarely use them anyway.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Maybe not quite as convenient as before but it works fine. Thanks for finding that out Sam.
> 
> The next thing I found a pain as others said was the bookmark. Only 250 allowed. Fine I thought I will just delete some. One at a time and back to the beginning each time? Not likely so no more bookmarking on KP. Rarely use them anyway.


And the 'buddy list' (which I use to keep track of who is actively on the Tea Party) is being held strictly to 100.


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Julie - What is the "buddy list", am I on it? What does it mean, never heard of it before. Please explain it to me, thanks...Sharon in Virginia Beach


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Julie - What is the "buddy list", am I on it? What does it mean, never heard of it before. Please explain it to me, thanks...Sharon in Virginia Beach


It is at the very top of each page, Sharon, above where it now reads 'KP forum has been up-graded' . It allows one quickly to see if your 'buddy's' have started a topic, and yes you are on my buddy list!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And the 'buddy list' (which I use to keep track of who is actively on the Tea Party) is being held strictly to 100.


I don't use the buddy list so that doesn't bother me.


----------

